# Poor Responders : Part 96



## Skybreeze

New Home Lovely Ladies!! 

Good luck to you all!!
    ​


----------



## popsi

woo hoo first !!! .. note to self need to get a life


----------



## hunyb

DH is going to bash me over the head with something sharp  if I don't get off the computer right now so this will have to be a super-quick one (all about me I'm afraid!)!!!

Well despite very good advice from you lovely ladies I have been a serial tester over the last couple of days. Since my BFN on sunday which I was glad about because it proved the hcg was out of my system I tested on monday morning and again this morning using FR   (and if I'm being perfectly honest when I got home this evening...seriously I think I have a problem!). I could only share this with you all and believe me it is said in the quietest of whispers in case I scare the thought away but there is the faintest double line......[waits for that to sink in a bit]..........I seriously daren't count this as a BFP just yet given everyone's news of late but I am       like a demented person that I am not wrong and this is a BFP. Please god/allah/mother nature/the tooth fairy/all or none of the above/anyone who might be listening and with the ability to grant wishes....let this be my time. No big congrats just yet if nobody minds.....I don't want to scare cheese and/or pickle away!

Love you all - thinking of you always!  

xx


----------



## popsi

huny... tinsy tiny


----------



## Miranda7

How many days past ET is that HB? They do start faint, for sure - I'm very. very excited for you!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Oo, and may I say... what a great start to the new thread! Rah!


----------



## beachgirl

Huny - I'll say it quietly       

LJ- thanks for the words, think you might be right and it was an early pregnancy...bought a FR test to do tomorrow to check it's not saying pregnant.

Anne     big hugs sweets, wish I could give you that in person   

Hi to everyone, thinking of you all but a little preoccupied at the moment so won't stay around x


----------



## Jal

Huny - keeping everything crossed, hope you got the BOGOF offer    

I have to get up at 5am to get into London for EC - at least I don't have to put my make up on


----------



## Donkey

@rse!!!!   I just did  along post and I htink it got lost in a black hole as we changed threads    I'll try and do it again later...

A very quiet congrats to heapey      

xx


----------



## Spuds

Evening Ladies

LJ - thanks so much for your posts - I dont know how you manage to keep up and always provide such sensitive and personal support to us all - it really is appreciated xx

Huny b - xxx

Kate - have you finished off that idiot boss yet 

Popsi - he he he - like your first post 

Flippin ec - all gone weird on the screen may lose flippin post....sending loads of love to all

PS - anyone know the rules and regs on getting IVF drugs on the NHS if you have to go private for treatment ? 

Loads of Love
Spuds


----------



## Skybreeze

Hunyb ~


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Just marking the thread 

Beachy & Hunyb            

Cuddles and kisses to all from me - no time to catch up but miss you all loads.

A xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Ally    thanks chick, hugs for you too hun, you must be so worried x


----------



## shortie66

Hellooooooooooooo  

Sorry i went awol, come down with a stinking cold and fell asleep nite on sofa about 8pm  

**** y hope everything has gone ok 2day hun      thinking of you    

hunyb im not saying anything just       that line gets darker       

Hello everyone else     sorry no perso's i still feel crap  

Managed to stick it out at work last two days not been too bad. Viwing cafe and lokking through their accounts on thursday night so hopefully it'll be a goer


----------



## purple72

oh hunyb whispered congrats hunny!

/hello to eveyone else

Big hugs, the witch has arrived so feeling sorry for myself!

Love to all

Sx


----------



## LV.

OOo Hunyb - a very ickle whoop whoop from over here.

Beachy hun - what a conundrum (sp?!) Lots of love

Hi to everyone else.

Quick plea from me... I've been to see a "normal" herbalist as there isn't a Chinese practitioner near me and she's been fab. She gave me a letter tonight and asked me to write to my MP as the availability of herbal medicine could be in jeopardy. There's been a consultation going on for a while as to whether herbalists should be regulated. They want to be as regulation means herbalism will be on more of a parr with western medicine but it seems those nasty pharmaceutical companies might have been throwing a spanner in the works and it's unclear whether regulation will happen. If they don't get regulated then a European law that's coming in next year will mean that many of the herbs now available will be illegal come next year. She said this would also apply to Chinese herbs so if you do use herbs then please have a look at this website and, if you can, use one of their templates and send a letter off to your local MP. They also tell you how to find your local MP too

http://actnow.napiers.net/

The consultation closes on 30th October so please act before then if you feel compelled to. I personally would hate not to be able to get the herbs I've had, it would be a disaster so I'm definitely going to write off tomorrow!

Thanks girls

LadyV xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## mag108

hunyb- whisper whisper


----------



## mag108

beachy:


----------



## Ourturn

Anne  

hunyb - the line will start out faint!      

purps - sorry the old witch got you  

spuds - some gp's will give you prescriptions for the drugs but it all depends on the area and this is not common. If you don't ask you don't get! 

Lady V  - I will send a letter

Jal - good luck with ec    

RC - I'm sure your lining will be fine 

Kate - well done for sticking it out. Hope the cafe looks good! 

Evening everyone...so tired! 

Anna x


----------



## H&amp;P

Beachy -   and some   

Huny - looking good    

RC & RH - Hope your doing Ok    

Afraid I won't be coming to the Xmas bash  , but on a good note we have booked our holiday, 4 nights Dubai, 9 nights Mauritius, we were meant to be doing a 3 night 7 night one which would have meant I would have been back for the party but the hotel had an offer on that meant we actually got the extra nights on all inclusive for zero, zilch, nada.....couldn't tun that down    oh and by changing hotels we got it for £1k less than my original search.....   

Sorry no personals gotta scoot as need to sort work stuff out. Love to all.


----------



## popsi

spuds.. we had ours funded by our wonderful GP (but he is fab and also did all our adoption medicals free too .. as he felt he should not charge private fee for such an event )... so ask hun.. the worse they can say is no xxx

heapy .. Hiya xx  

driver.. woo hoo hol sounds fab honey xx well done ! bargain too  

beachy.. hope you get answers honey   , i am bad enough after 42 days you must be   with it all xx

purps.. how are you sweetie xx

anna.. hope your ok hun xx

mags ..    

love to everyone.. having a lemsip now and some whiskey so hoping it will help me sleep ( and i HATE whisky with a passion !!! yes me hate alcohol you heard right !!!!.. and its funny as my mum likes it and my dad did too ) 

rc... hope your ok darling x


----------



## Pixie75

Can't remember a thing!   but love you all...  

HunyB -   

Driver:  you chose Dubai & Mauritius over us?    Have a fab time mate, you'll be missed.  

LJ: What was your panic about hon? Hope all is ok now. xxx

Ally: You are the sweetest thing ever! Thanks SO much for your card and kind words honey pie. Hope your dad is getting better   

Steph: I've added your mate to our list hon, sorry about the delay.  

Mir: Happy birthday again chick, hope you've had an amazing day. 

Anne: You OK post hols honey? 

Heapey: We have loads at Turkish breakfast hon which is why we can only have it at the weekends. Along with hot black tea, feta cheese, grilled hallumi cheese, boiled eggs, green or black olives,Turkish sausage, salami, tomatoes, cucumbers, honey, jam, fresh butter, an omelet called "menemen" and fresh bread. Here is a pic -   I'm all hungry now.  http://www.airportinnhotel.com/images/yemek/kahvalti.jpg
As for the Turkish restaurants in London, there are a quite few but I like; http://www.tasrestaurant.com/ group - especially Tas Pide.

Sobroody: Great news on immunes doc hon. Hope you get it all sorted soon. I've started on streoids today!  

RC: Not long left now! For your lining  

Popsi: Hope you are better soon 

I've told you I forgot everything  

If I remember correctly we've had an employment specialist lawyer on this thread, who was it? LJ?? Can't remember! I have some questions about my current place   

Day 44 but still no AF    Never ever hapenned before, not sure what to think. 

I finally got my horrible bosses approve my last day at work which is 27th October. Yippiee!! I've told new boss today and she was very excited and even screamed on the phone!  She obviously doesn't realise she is employing a trouble maker! 

Lots of love.

Pix xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## AoC

*whispering to Huny*  Looking good, love!      

AF is here.  Yay and Boo.    Enjoying the usual drug-induced haze....


----------



## mag108

pix: sorry you sound like they are putting you through hell.

AnnofC: well the witch arrived for swinny and I too so maybe we are all in tandem 'cross the miles!


----------



## Züri

bookmarking x


----------



## Pixie75

AnnaofC -   I meant to say best of luck to you      xxxxx

Hello Zuri: what are you up to these days you naughty girl?  

Mag: You'd think they'd be reasonable after I worked with them for 8 years, wouldn't you?   

Have you had your immune test results yet?

xx


----------



## Overthemoon

Evening lovelies    

HunyB, OMG, how can we not get excited about that?         for tomorrow you naughty minx

Driver, sounds AMAZING  and thoroughly well deserved  

Pixie Nohut, sent you a text lovely, hope your boss is not being an idiot   I know a fantastic employment lawyer in Oxford who represented me and was brilliant   Can you get a blood test for HCG re no AF?

Hello to everyone else  

LW xxx


----------



## Pixie75

LW you are a lovely lovely friend. Thanks so much honey, I wish we lived closer.   

Irregular periods
Women who take DHEA either as a medical treatment or as a dietary supplement may experience irregular periods or amenorrhea, which is delayed or absent periods.    

Maybe taking 100mg was too much after all? CHR emailed me to say my DHEA results were above the reference range but not too high so maybe I should go down to 75mg. I sent off my saliva kit back to the lab today for Adrenal Stress test, hopefully thet should tell me something too.

Come on AF, I need you! Driver will you do me another dance hon please?  

night all.

pix xx


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi all,

sorry for being a cr*p ff'er at the mo, feeling a bit up and down.

LW - congrats on your great news, that's wonderful  

Hunyb, a quiet   and well done!!

Ally, sorry to hear about your dad's treatment, hope he is feeling better,

Slycett, hang on in there with the job.  Fab news about the cafe, one of my little daydreams is to have some sort of catering / cake making business one day.  Your dream could come true!  How fab, I'll come over for a greasy fry up 

Mag, hope you are feeling ok, it's really hard    Hug to you Kate too.

LittleJenny, your mails are great,  I hope your panic attacks are under control a little more - is it since you've been pregnant that you get them?  Sending you a special    as you are so lovely, you don't deserve them, they are horrid.

RC / RH - GOOD LUCK!  Hope all is going well, thinking about you. 

Pix - Not long til your new job starts    As for af - have you done a test??  Just a thought altho you probably have.  You really kindly offered to send me some info on what to do to maximise possibilities of pg, do you have a mo to pm me some details??  I'd be really grateful if you have time x

Anna Of C, best of luck with stimming and tx, an exciting if nerve wracking time!

Hi to everyone, am thinking of you all.  I do read but have been a bit rubbish at posting.  Am still quite up and down, one minute I'm ok then I just get really upset about something.  

I went for my follow up consultation at the Lister, they were so nice.  They said that I'd had a really good response to the tx (for my age) and that it was a great sign that I got pregnant, especially on the first go and just bad luck that I had a miscarriage as the rates are very high for my age (nearly 50%).  She has recommended some immunes blood testing (for sticky blood) and basically, we are going for another tx immediately.

I wondered if any of you ladies had done a tx straight after a m/c or a negative cycle?  I am a bit concerned that I should let my body 'rest' but the consultant (at Lister) said it made no difference and that if we wanted to, we can go again straight away - without even waiting for af.  I am really keen to go again asap due to my age and the fact that I think 43 is my cut off age - and that's only 6 months away!  But on the other hand, I'm worried that not waiting at least one month for af will mess up my body and make a successful tx less likely.  If I wait though, it means tx won't finish til January and that's even more time!!  QUite confused anyone have any thoughts or experience??  

Thanks ladies
xx


----------



## louise09

Hi All 

Ive not posted on this thread b4, normally on the ireland thread but i have a question that some of u may be able to help me with.........

I have been d/r since 21st sep (which was d21 of my cycle) with 0.5mls (suprefact injection) and went 2day for baseline scan b4 starting stimms.  However my scan showed that my lining is still thick and i have a few follicles so im not ready to start stimms yet and have been given an extra week with an increase to 1ml each day.

I have been told I need another period to come within the nxt week in order to thin lining and clear follicles. Im worried that this may not happen and my ivf may be cancelled.  Im wondering if any of u ladies have had this happen or can give me a little info??

Good luck to u all
xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning ladies

This is another real quicky I'm afraid as we want to catch the sunrise in about 15 minutes. I'll come back with persos and more news later. Thanks for all your good wishes and sorry that I didn't post again yesterday.

EC went well and we are just waiting to hear how many eggs my donor had and how fertilisation has gone.       My lining has shot up to 10mm    and it was described by Dr. Sevket as "very nice and very good" - I had to hold back the tears as it was such a relief, it has never been that thick before and nobody has ever said such nice things about it.     Thank you for all your help and advice - we have done all of them, so it might get even thicker between now and ET.

Promise I'll be back later

**** sy and RH xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

RC- fab news on your EC , sending you lots of luck for fertilisation


----------



## Lilly7

RC and RH, that's great news.   So glad to hear that the lining thickened. Sending you lots of     and    . 

x


----------



## peewee55

Thanks for all the feedback everyone. 

Will consider dual Tx, it's just money, as in not got any. Still not really sure what to do, sigh.......I suppose I just want another natural BFP and to not have to go through all the ups and downs and inside outs of tx again. But then, don't we all?

Can I just echo what LV said about herbalism? I've been training to be a herbalist for the last 7 years and am finally close to finishing but it looks as if it the whole profession is about to be trashed. The link LV put up is really good - you just have to print off a letter and post. 

Wil continue lurking here and the odd post!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi girls  

HB- I am   for you hun  

beachy -  

Kate & Pops- Feel better soon lovlies  

Pix- I'm ok babes, sorry about missing beatch, day 44  
can't wait to toast your new job at or "do"    

Alls- Thinking of you and your family hun  

AM- YAY!!!!!!!! for your holdiay hun  

Coco- Wishing you all the luck in the world for this TX hun  

RC-     

Love to all
xxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

louise - welcome to the thread, some people do have their DR phase extended so i don't think they will talk about cancelling you will just keep on DR until you are ready to start stims.

Pix - It was a tough choice, DH was really sweet and said we could come back 3 days earlier so I could come to the party (but I think he was just testing me ), if it had been more expensive for the 2 weeks we would definately have come back early but couldn't pass up the chance of 3 free nights holiday , glad you have you leave date agreed, are you having any time off inbetween? Here's a dance just for you:-



Huny - Have you tested again   

RC - fingers crossed for your call today, fab news on the lining and eggs   

Coco - I am pleased your follow up went well, most clinics will recommend 3 bleeds but then a lot of people also say you are more fertile straight after a TX cycle, I am sure the Lister would not put you forward to go again if they thought your body wouldn't cope, I guess the question is do you feel ready to go straight away? I know you are worried about the age thing (don't you aren't old) and I know sometimes moving on to the next thing helps take your mind away from what has happened but if you want to give yourself a month then please take that time out you will still have a date in your mind to plan towards and a few weeks to get fit and healthy.

LW - have you got a date for your first scan yet? How does that work with having TX abroad as if you have TX here they scan you at 6 weeks but I think "normal" pregnant ladies don't get their first scans until much later?

Anne - You Ok? Are you mad busy at work as well?

Zuri, Ally, Steph, Popsi, LJ, Nix, heapey, ally, beachie, kate, purple, Anna, Sobroody, mag, LV, Purple, Malini


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning all,

I've been struggling to keep up with you all, so will probably only manage a few personals from memory - but here goes...

RC and RH  - oh, thank god your lining is nice and thick. Ready to receive G and T (and ice or slice?  ). That's really kind of you, offering to chat with me about DE - i will probably take you up on that (see below.) I've loved hearing about your exploits - please keep up the stories!     for fertilisation.

Ally - hon, so sorry to hear about your dad. I agree with the others that you should definitely claim - once he's better. Big hug - I do think about you often.  

Beachy - have you done the EPS yet?  

Hunyb - !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       

Kate - glad the job's been a bit better. I really wasn't sure if you were going to go in on monday morning - it's awful on sunday nights when you dread going into work on a monday morning isn't it? I'll keep everything crossed about the cafe - is it down here in Devon?

Pix - mmmm, lack of AF could well be DHEA couldn't it? I couldn't tolerate 75mg of the micronised stuff, and my AF became a bit irregular then. 100mg is a fairly high dose. I always admire how well you get yourself informed through scans, tests, etc. But maybe that's a bit easier if you live in London rather than Devon! Great news about the new job.

Anne and Anna - HI!!!! You both back down to earth after your lovely hols?

Driver - OMG, I have MAJOR holiday envy over your holiday plans. I've always wanted to go to both Dubai and Mauritius!!!! take me instead of DH - go on...Purlease?? We don't seem to have had the money over the last couple of years for nice holidays - just the cheapo last minute deals thingys. However, DP is getting a large lump sum of inheritance soon, and although we should use most of it to pay off the mortgage, I think we deserve a really nice holiday too! Have you been to Dubai before? What's it like?

Hi Little Jen - guess you're not too little anymore!  

Sausage - enjoy your drug induced haze! I really   that this cycle goes well for you.

LV - are you settled into the new house now? Nice to 'see' you again.

Cocoruby - glad the follow up went well. From my limited knowledge and observations, I odn't think there's much of an issue physically from having 2 back to back cycles - i would be more concerned about the emotional stress. And you have had a rather stressful time recently. If you can hack it, i would go for it.

Think I've run out of steam now!

As for me, well, i'm in a strange position now! I've just had my AMH and FSH re-tested for the first time in 3 years and I think I'm hoping for appalling results. Let me explain! I had an appointment yesterday with an NHS fertility clinic - referred there by my GP to look at if there's anything they can do as a last ditch attempt before I try DE abroad next year. Basically, she advised me not to have my fibroid removed as it's very small and the scarring from the surgery could cause more problems than it would solve. Ok, I'm fine with that. She was pretty brutal - after hearing my AMH was 0.7 she said I had virtaully zero chance of conceiving naturally, and that I MUST be having a premature menopause, and she started asking me how long it was since my last AF and how I was coping with the night sweats!!!! So I told her I still have regular periods, that I ovulate regularly, and that I have no menopausal sysmptoms whatsoever. That stumped her a bit. Talk about jumping to conclusions, based on one test result number!    

Anyway, the upshot is that she thinks I should go straight to DE as it's my only option, but she will re-test my AMH and FSH and if the results are still what she expects (i.e.bad) she will apply to the local PCT for funding for a DE cycle on the NHS! 

This was unexpected as I didn't think for one minute that I would get any funding. But the main problem is that they have a 1-2 year waiting list for egg donors, and their stupid criteria mean I have to be under 40 when I start tx. I'm 39 later this year, so if I have to wait 2 years, it's too late. How stupid, having a cut off point of 40 for funding DE treatment!   She even acknowledged that age doesn't affect success with DE.  

I had been planning a DE cycle abroad by next summer at the latest, as I really don't want to leave it til I'm much older, as i'll be an older mum as it is, if I ever get there. So I have a dilemma now. Do I wait 18 months for the NHS then go ahead with private tx if the NHS doesn't come up with the goods? And my other concern is that the success rates for DE in this country are much lower, as they'll only transfer 2 embryos to me, and as it's based on egg sharing schemes, the donors could be as old as 35, with fertility problems of their own. Not the same as having the eggs of a 19 year old with good fertility.....

Too much to think about. i must go and do some work now. Sorry for the very long post!

love,
jo x


----------



## Züri

Hiya Pix - I'm good thanks how are you? is the naughty reference due to my ** status updates  I'm off to Chicago tomorrow on a shopping fest, I can not wait! but in the meantime I have a mountain of work to get finished then a mountain of ironing and packing  I was working till 4am last night and my eyes are bleary arghh. When do you start your new job Pix? are you stil getting grief in your old one? the gits!

Hello everyone else sorry It's a bit of a pixie-centric post - I have to get back to the grindstone

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Jo hun- Hi  
Flipin eck, that's fantastic news hun about funding BUT, I can understand your concerns hun.
It's a tricky one.
I know what you mean about being an older mum.......I'm 41 and not a sniff of a baby, but hey, I'm young at heart...and you're not even 40 yet hun


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi Anne - thanks for you lovely reply sweetie.    And you're right - we're not that old. Plenty of women have babies in their 40's. To be honest, i think I'm more concerned about Dp - he's only 44 now, but he's constantly tired, and i'm really not sure that he'll cope with a newborn baby crying all night.....


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Jo Macmillan said:


> To be honest, i think I'm more concerned about Dp - he's only 44 now, but he's constantly tired, and i'm really not sure that he'll cope with a newborn baby crying all night.....


Just read this back, god, listen to me, counting my chickens......


----------



## Little Me

Jo- Hope & positivity are good   xx


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies 

Pixie nohut my guardian angel, hang on in there lovely and smile sweetly at your boss today, you hold _all _ the cards 

Jo, that's a difficult dilemma. First of all I think I would try to get some clarity from your doctor about waiting lists and age cut offs. As far as I can see, if you are on the waiting list in the correct age band, if your turn comes around after the official age cut off then they should still treat you. They need to put that in writing for you so you have a definite plan A. Plan B would be to go abroad but you need to think through the pros and cons of not being able to trace the donor when your child reaches 18. . Try not to worry about age. At the end of the day, you will have your baby/ies and you will make a brilliant mummy, 6 months/18 months will not change that.  

Coco, take your time hunny, if you are emotionally ready to go again, then no reason to wait. But if you are still not ready after such an emotionally and physically draining experience, give yourself another month or so. 

Louise, welcome to the thread . I'm not sure about your lining thinning during d/r but during my first cycle I was being downregged and they noticed a cyst on my right ovary so they kept me d/r-ing for a few days longer and kept an eye on it when I started stims, it didn't interfere with my treatment so I was given the green light to carry on. They may keep you d/r until they are happy everything is quiet so try not to worry.   

Zuri, got room for a little one in your suitcase? 

Anne, are you planning a tx in the spring? 

Thanks for the notification about TCM LV and Peewee, I shall get my letter sent in support 

RC and RH, praying for 100% fertilisation           

Morning everyone else. 

I had a bad day yesterday with the trainee GP who decided I wasn't allowed any more drugs or bloods tests on the NHS as HCG is expensive and the test in meaningless since I got a confirmation last week  She also said that pregnancy is counted from the day of ovulation and I had to wait until 9 weeks for a scan (which would be 11 weeks if you count from LMP).  I had some lovely advice from the Jinemed girls yesterday and Kazzie and was about to call the surgery again this morning to see a different doctor when the midwife called and booked me to see her next Monday. So, hopefully all will become clearer then.

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Little Me

Hi LW- WTF is that GP talking about?  
you'll know more Monday then thankfully  
was looking at May next year yes, all being well


----------



## Ourturn

Jo - I was bumped to the front of the nhs queue because my age was nearing their cut off (a cut off of 40 for DE is ridiculous in my opinion ), maybe yours will do the same? If its your age that is worrying you, don't worry a year won't make a difference. I know someone who had a suprise healthy baby ages 46! If I had to go down the de route, I would definately go abroad, because: the donors tend to be much younger (lots of uni students aged 18-21), you get all of their eggs and they are anonymous (unlike here in the uk). That said if I was offered a free cycle I would have to think about it. 

Driver - sad I won't get to meet you but what a fab holiday! I went to maurtius years ago and had an amazing time. Went to a place called Beraya La Morne (sp?). 

Pix - that breakfast sounds amazing! 

RC - glad your lining is nice and thick. Keeping everything crossed for you. 

LJ - hope you are ok 

Coco - if the docs are happy to start again and you are too that's the main thing. It will feel good to be trying again.

Anne - hi hun 

LW - that trainee GP is a total a idiot   definately see a different GP! 

Hi Zuri, Mag, Anna, Popsi, Mir, Heapey, Peewee, Beachgirl, and anyone I've missed

Well I thought I ov'd the other weekend, but my temp is low again so it doesn't look like I have and its cd 23 today so I think I will be in for a long wait for my af. 

Dh looked worried when I told him about the appointment with Dr Gorgy. He just doesn't get it, because despite me asking him to has not looked into the immunes things at all. Because my nhs consultant thinks its a load of tosh he does too! So frustrating! He said he doesn't want us going town blind alleys which lead to no where. Anyway he has agreed to go to the appointment, just wish he would do some research and take an intrest! 

Anna x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi Anna - thanks for that. yes, she did seem quite keen to get us bumped up the list, and did say that if my AMH and FSH test results were "as bad as before, or worse" it would make us more of a priority as it would be a clearer case of "premature menopause."   

Also, i forgot to mention, she kind of worried me by suggesting that, although my small fibroid itself would not impact on anything, the fact that I am "prone" to fibroids suggests that my chances of success with implantation are much lower than average. I was told this previously by a consultant too. Anyone else know anything about this? I have posted the details about this in more detail on the fbroid thread, but would appreciate any comments any of you may have too. x


----------



## Han72

Hi all!

Gawd it's been busy on here lately, I kinda gave up trying to keep up in the end - sorry 

LW - hope that trainee GP is gonna get a b0llocking for that! Since when is pregnancy calculated from ovulation date  As my auntie would say, "what a dyamn jackarse!!!" Apart from dealing with idiots like that, how are you feeling hon? Good luck with the madwife  on Monday 

Huny - a very tentative       for you my love!   



Jo Macmillan said:


> Jo Macmillan said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, i think I'm more concerned about Dp - he's only 44 now, but he's constantly tired, and i'm really not sure that he'll cope with a newborn baby crying all night.....
> 
> 
> 
> Just read this back, god, listen to me, counting my chickens......
Click to expand...




Anne G said:


> Jo- Hope & positivity are good  xx


Yeah! Whut she said!  How goes it Anne? 

Jo - it is a real dilemma but if, as LW says, you can get your doc to clarify the cut-off thing, why not get yourself on that list anyway? In fact I think I'm going to shut up on the subject cos LW has summed it up really well there! So another YEAH, whut she said!!!    Re the fibroids I have NEVER heard that before! See I've got one but all my cons has said is that it isn't in the way and has never mentioned that it would affect implantation.... I might check out your q on the fibroid thread myself to see what the others say!

Driver - whooopeee!! On booking your hols, sounds FAB hon  Hey are you still up for meeting Sarah and me in Gay Pareeee tomoz  I love that l'il polar bear smiley btw 

RC and RH - how's it going guys, did you get to watch the sunrise?? *sigh* how romantic!  Good luck for The Call and congrats on a fab lining!

Zuuuriiii - enjoy Chicago hon! Didja manage to find somewhere reasonable to stay in the end?

Pix - tell your boss I said have a coke and a smile and shut the oookaaaay, I'll stop there but if you've seen Eddie Murphy "Raw" then you know the rest     Really hope you can get out of there without any more hassle!   

Beachy -  What on EARTH is going on there  Will they not give you another repeat now to see if levels are still rising? I'm so sorry for all the uncertainty hon 

Coco -  it's such a difficult choice when your feelings are still up and down. All I can say is I know I always feel better when I'm actually DOING tx rather than thinking about the next attempt and mourning over the last one. Also, there've been 3 recent examples of people who got preg following failed tx/miscarriage MissyG, Sam22 and LJ. Ok they were all natural but I really think there's definitely something in the theory that having been preg recently prepares the body in some way so it's easier to fall again quite quickly afterwards, and the immune meds could make all the difference hon! But it really comes down to whether you feel able to cope with another go again and I think those hormonal changes hang around for several months following a m/c (I think it's either Dr Beer or Dr Sher who saw women getting preg within 4 months of a failure...) so don't feel rushed into making a decision immediately   

Hey Anna - my DH is the same, digs his heels in if someone says it's a load of rubbish but Dr G seems to be quite good at impressing DH's, just get him there and let the G-man convince him! Also instead of giving him tons of research to do, sometimes it helps if I just give him the conclusion from the abstract of any research. My DH's brain shuts down as soon as you ask him to read anything longer than about 3 lines (unless its a history book or an autobiography - the weirdo!) I don't agree with everything Dr G says or does but at least he's trying different stuff rather than just telling people to give up!

Hey Kate - how's the c.o.c.k   Hope he's behaving himself today cos I don't want to have to come over there and start handing out slaps again!  

Ally-  I really ope your dad is starting to get a bit better now and I agree about making a complaint about that beeyatch of a nurse when things have calmed down a bit. How DARE she?!   . Still the important thing is that your dad gets better so sending you all    and    and    

Hey just spotted a newbie sneaked in there! Hi Louise, tbh hon I really don't know cos I've only d/t once and trust me when I say think lining has never been an issue for me  Have you already had a bleed since you started d/r? Failing that, I think they can either continue d/r or they can give you medication to bring on a bleed Or maybe you could try drinking loads of raspberry leaf tea which is supposed to help get things moving...? Sorry I could be talking absolute rubbish here! The thing is it's not really a poor responder related question (that sounds 'orrible, I don't mean to sound unwelcoming, honest!!) But I think your question would probably be better answered on Peer Support - during treatment over here :

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=424.0

Good luck hon and I hope you find some answers!

Lord, sorry no more persos but I really must get out of the flat today! Love to all and apologies to everyone I've missed!

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Nix - Hmmmm I'm not sure about tomorrow I have been "told" I have to go out for dinner with everyone at 8pm and then on for an activity after that, I am not sure how far away you both are from where I will be and don't want you trailing in just for an hour as our course is due to finish at 6 so I am free say 6:30 - 7:45.........  would love to meet you both but I have not been given a choice on the evening part........think I will be asleep during the "activity" as I will have to get up at 4am to get to the airport for my 06:40 flight...


----------



## Ourturn

Nix - thanks, hopefully he will impress him! DH said 'if treating immunes like this works, why isn't everybody doing it?' I said because the nhs does not believe in it and won't until large scales trials happen.


----------



## Han72

Ha!  I would say to DH if it doesn't work then how come so many "no-hopers"  have managed to get preg following it? It's quite comical, the number of docs who claim not to believe in it (Oh puhleeeze  !  As if we were talking about Santa Claus or something ) but they'll happily prescribe steroids... if there's nothing in it, why the steroids guys   Also it's bad enough getting the NHS to finance regular tx, never mind forking out for extra testing that costs hundreds and can only be done in the US.  It's all about the cost IMHO.... and as these buggers are constantly telling us, infertility isn't a life-threatening condition  so why would they spend the money?     

Driver, I'm gonna be in town anyway to meet Sarahev (who lives in Paris proper, not the styx like me!) so maybe we could do something even if it IS very brief...?  La Def is approximately the same travelling distance from the centre of Paris as Canary Wharf is from the centre of London so it's not a hassle to get there, just a couple of stops on the train from where Sarah is. There's quite a few bars around la Def so we don't have to go far from wherever your dinner is going to be (assuming the dinner is around there!) And if your dinner is in the centre of Paris, so much the better, we can meet up there instead   I'll PM you my moby and you can drop me a text to let me know what's happening? It would be sooo nice to have a mini-PR get together in Paris   Am PMSL at the thought of a group "activity" in Paris after dinner... maybe it's gonna be a mini-cruise down the Seine, trust me you DON'T wanna miss that it is absolutely beautiful at night   On the other hand it might be a trip to the Moulin Rouge.... Get yer tassles oooot   

Sarahev - will you be able to come out to play tom evening or shall I stagger up to meet Driver on me own 

xxx


----------



## Pixie75

Hello girls,

Just a quickie;

Been trying to find another venue for our parddyy!! I know the cheaper the better but I don't think we should compromise too much on certain things e.g a nice meal/private area and a dance floor. Is that OK with everyone?

So far we've had;

Strada - no good cos they don't have big enough table/private area for 25 plus people and no dance floor

LVPO - The bar Tracey suggested gets too busy on Friday evenings apparently so no good cos we want to be able to talk! 

Aubaine - No good as it is over our budget.

So I saw this place today which is a restaurant/bar/club in Soho. Check their website - www.digress.co.uk 
We will have our private section closed off with velvet curtains (kinky!) for dinner and then can go to the club downstairs later on. 3 course meal is £28.99 (really not bad for a London restaurant) and 50% off on drinks if we pre order them. They need £10 a head deposit for the booking which I should be able to sort it out this week and then give you my paypal account for transfers or sort it out on the evening or whatever! You just need let me know what sort of drinks you would like and how much we should order. A selection of red/white/rose wine? 1 bottle a head excl our pregger ladies? Dunno! (Kate JD for you? )

See below their menu and let me know if it's OK. Does anyone have any allergies/intolerances etc to any type of food?

*Starters*
Tomato soup (v) with crusty French baguette
Breaded goat's cheese (v) with cranberry jelly
Duck spring rolls with plum sauce
Smoked salmon with wild rocket, lemon dressing and
granary bread
Chorizo, sunblushed tomato and feta salad with marinated
olives and tzatziki

*Mains*
Turkey, chestnut and cranberry parcel served with cranberry gravy,
roast potatoes and vegetables
Prime sirloin steak with chunky chips and peppercorn sauce
Salmon supreme with new potatoes, fine green beans and
citrus dressing
Wild mushroom ravioli (v) with Parmesan shavings and rocket

*Desserts*
Traditional Christmas pudding with brandy sauce
Caramelised orange cheesecake with chocolate sauce
Rich chocolate fudge cake with vanilla sauce
Exotic fruit salad sauce

Drinks - bare in mind they will be half price!

*Whites *

Castabello Dry White - Bottle £12.95
Colombard / Ugni Blanc - Fleur de Vignes - Bottle £13.95
Pinot Grigio - Brume di Monte - Bottle £16.25
Chenin Blanc - Long Beach - Bottle £16.50
Sauvignon Blanc - Ochagavia - Bottle £14.50
Chardonnay - Barton & Guestier - Bottle £14.95

*Rosé*

Cabernet Sauvignon - Ochagavia Rosé - Bottle £14.95
Domain Montrose Rosé - Bottle £15.95
Tempranillo Rosé - Tapada - Bottle £17.25

*Reds*

Castabello Red - Merlot del Veneto - Bottle £12.95
Grenache / Merlot - Fleur de Vigne -Bottle £13.50
Shiraz / Ruby Cabernet - Long Beach -Bottle £14.25
Merlot - Ochagavia -Bottle £14.95
Rioja Coseja -Bottle £17.95
Shiraz / Cabernet - Seppelt Moyston -Bottle £17.50
Cabernet Sauvignon - Barton & Guestier - Bottle £14.95
Shiraz - Moon Harvest -Bottle £17.50

*Our latest list* - am I missing anyone?

Laura
Donkey - half a bottle?
Almond
Malini
Kate
Pix - 
Tracey
Coco
Anna (Sobroody)
Anne - 2 bottles
Purple - prosecco/champers
Ally
Lainey
Beach
Fish
LJ 
Miranda - Rose & 3 starters
Wing Wing 
Rural Chick
Nix
Spuds
Steph and Rupee100
LV - Red wine
Lainey - Maybe
Latestarter - Maybe

*Total 25 *

Pix 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Rural Hick

Hi All

**** y and I are very happy but emotional at the moment, so I have been deputised to provide you with an update on our progress. 

First of all though, a big thank you to you all for your hugs, best wishes, texts and phonecalls - all greatly appreciated.  

EC and my little bit   were yesterday and we've been on tenterhooks awaiting the outcome.  Fortunately the result of all of the treatments is 14 eggs fertilising.          All we have to do now is wait for ET on Saturday before **** y can return home to continue growing those that are put back (any others will be left as frosties).  

RH


----------



## Han72

oooh Digress! I think I got horribly drunk there once     Thanx Pix!
xxx


----------



## Han72

ooh bloke alert! Sorry RH fabby news re the fertilisation!     that they keep on dividing!  to both of you 

xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Rh - that's fantastic! WHat a bumper crop  

Pix - sounds great to me. I've developed a tasted for rose...only problem that means I can drink more of it that white or red! 
Thanks for sorting this out. Will get the deposit to you once you let us now how too. Don't have a paypal account but happy to tranfer the money from my account to yours if you're comfortable doing that, or I can post a cheque? 

Anna x


----------



## Ourturn

Nix - I think you should speak to my dh and sort him out!


----------



## Overthemoon

Yippeee RH and RC, brilliant news!                       Congratulations! Come on embies        Have a nice glass of wine tonight to celebrate you two! 

LW x x x


----------



## Jumanji

Hello all!

Hunyb - whispered congrats!    The line will start out very faint indeed so that is normal.  I just   that Cheese and Pickle are snuggling in nice and tight.

LW - I cannot believe that GP's ignorance.   I mean common sense and general knowledge tell you that pregnancy is not calculated from ovulation.  Can you imagine asking some clueless 16 year old who has missed 3 AF before seeing a doc "so when did you ovulate?"  

SobroodyAnna - my experience with men is that they trust what doctors tell them and don't research/question things in the way women do.  Even my mum found this with my dad and his prostate cancer treatment - he never asked any questions but just accepted what the doctors told him.  The trouble is that with fertility we are talking about really complex biology which any top fertility doc would freely admit is about 90% unknown.  You really have to question a consultant who is so dogmatic about immunes being rubbish or indeed about ANYTHING to do with IF.  So many doctors trot out the line that immunes are a myth or that it must be your age simply because they don't know anything else and this is what they have been told.  You deserve someone who will actually question these things.  The immune system is very much involved in pregnancy - it specifically weakens to stop you rejecting the baby.  Since that is well known and accepted it seems a small step to me to appreciate that an immune system which doesn't function quite correctly is going to impact fertility and pregnancy.  As other say, Dr G seems good at convincing men so hopefully he will work his magic on your DH!

Coco - it is good to hear from you and I glad your follow up went well.  It is a tricky one on when to cycle again and I honestly don't know.  If you decide to wait a couple of months please remember to keep going naturally since, as I said to Anne, there is a school of thought which says you are more fertile after a loss and I wouldn't want to dismiss that because, I you know, my personal experience would support it!  Please remember that, sadly, miscarriages can happen at any age - one of my brother-in-law's friend's wife just had one and she is only in her late 20s.

Beachy - I do hope you are ok; it sounds like you have experienced an early loss which is very upsetting. 

Jal - best of luck at EC today!  do let us know how it goes! 

Spuds - hello! 

Donkey - hope you are feeling better!  Sorry you lost a post - always annoying!

Ally - I hope your dad is improving and that you are ok.

Kate - glad you have managed to stick it out at work.

Driver - sorry you won't be able to make the party but I have to say the holiday sounds fabulous!

Purple - sorry to hear the witch arrived. 

Annaof C - sorry AF is so painful as usual.

Mag - for you I am sort of glad you are bleeding now because it has just been such a rollercoaster.  Do remember, as I have said to Anne and Coco, you may, according to some, now be more fertile for a bit so go for it! 

LV - thanks for the herbalist links; I didn't know this was in the pipeline.

Heapey - how are you doing?

Popsi - I am so sorry you are feeling ill!

Pix - with AF, as I have said before, PLEASE do not jump to any sinister conclusions.  I can understand that your situation means that you are likely to do this.  However, the chances are much greater that you have just been a bit stressed sorting your job out etc. and things have gone awry.  It happens to EVERY woman.  I missed a few AF during stressful times at university when I was a supposedly super-fertile 20 year old!!  I know you want her to appear and I am sure she will.  Please try not to worry!  I am glad you have sorted out your leaving date - something to look forward to!  When do you start your new job?  I think the restaurant sounds fine - menu looks yummy!  I still need to find out Fish's real name - I will have to PM her!

Zuri - hello!  Enjoy Chicago you lucky thing!

Louise - sorry but I don't have any answers for you! 

Rural (C)hick - excellent news - a turnaround in the lining and then 14 fabulous embies!!  Good luck for ET on Saturday!!

PeeWee - very interesting that you are training to be a herbalist.  I didn't know it took 7 years though!

Jo - I am definitely not so little anymore!  Sorry about the ridiculous age cut off for DE.  That is insane.  Sorry too that your doc was so dogmatic on AMH - at least you know better!  And you are right - loads of women have babies in their 40s.  And DP will cope I am sure!

Nix - hope you got out of the flat and went somewhere nice!

I am less panicky today!


----------



## Miranda7

sobroody1 said:


> I've developed a tasted for rose...only problem that means I can drink more of it that white or red!


Me too! 

Pix - anywhere's great by me... do you think they would allow me three starters instead of starter and main? God, I love starters...

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7

RC and RH - what brill news!!!! So, are four non-DE or has my memory gone plonk?

xxxxxx


----------



## Han72

Erm, what date is the party again (sorry suffering from goldfish brainitis ...)   

Eh Mira - don't start causing trouble again! Geddit??!!  Ok that was rubbish - sorry !
xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Miranda7 said:


> RC and RH - what brill news!!!! So, are four non-DE or has my memory gone plonk?


nice try Mir you know that RC said she was 

Nix - Fri 27th November

RC / RH - fab news re the fertilisation rate, hope you have a nice few chilled days before Et on Saturday   

LJ - So pleased to hear you are feeling better today. We are all here for you (like you are here for all of us) 

Hi to everyone else, feeling really [email protected] got a bad bout of cystitis and am in agony, taken the powders and a litre of cranberry (got another 3 in the fridge), when I came home from work on Monday (got in about 8pm after leaving home at 6:30) and when DH gave me a hug I just burst into tears and couldn't stop, guess work and failed TX have all just gotten a bit too much.......roll on 14th Nov......I am very, very sad that I will miss the party though.  If anyone is going that would be on the east coast train line (Leeds to London Kings cross via Doncaster etc) I have a train ticket that you can have for free going down Fri afternoon and back on Saturday afternoon (LW is it any good for you?)


----------



## AoC

Fantastic, RH!!!    for you, and   for **** y  

AFM - home; fluffy dressing gown; fluffy slippers; fluffy bed; fluffy cats.    DH is not fluffy.  A/F heavy (which is good to achieve thin lining!) and tiring but otherwise behaving itself.  Drugs fabulous as always.

Driver, you poor love!        Have you tried getting the Seven Seas cranberry capsules?  The reason I aks is that the loads of sugar in the cranberry juice can feed the infection.    Lots of water, too, you hear?  More gentle


----------



## Miranda7

Oops! Did you RC? It's just... four is such a great haul! 14, of course, is a bloody brilliant haul, but it does sound like this cycle's gone so well!

Gawd, I feel like a right nosey bugger now!


----------



## H&amp;P

AOC - thanks for the tip, I bought Cranberry light so hopefully not quite as bad as full fat cranberry juice, will have a look for the capsules tomorrow if it hasn't improved, I am alternating glass of cranberry, glass of water......... glad your AF is behaving, I have on my very fluffy sheep slippers. (love them see below)

http://www.find-me-a-gift.co.uk/sheep-slippers.html?gclid=CK-xhO-GvZ0CFYyD3godaEZ8kQ

Mir - , your not nosey we all just want to know how everyone is doing and to offer extra supoort and hugs if needed 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Jal

Hi all

Sorry, it's going to be a me post as feeling a bit dopey but wanted to say thnx for thinking of me.

RH/RC - great news on that bumper crop    for equally good fertilisation rates.

LJ - glad you are feeling a bit better.

All went really well for EC, they got 9 eggs, all good enough to inject so we're very pleased. Not bad for someone who was given a 5% chance and the DE speech 6 months ago, still a long way to go but very glad we gave it another shot before moving onto DE. Now onto the next hurdle of waiting for that call tomorrow.

Love to all

Jx


----------



## AoC

DRIVER225 said:


> I am alternating glass of cranberry, glass of water.........


Good.  Sorry to teach grandmother to suck eggs!  Just want you to feel better.

Hooray, Jo! That's fantastic! Ooooh, I'm so pleased for you!


----------



## AoC

Oh, and now I have slipper lust...


----------



## shortie66

Helloooooo 

Feeling worse 2day so a mega quick one from me before bath and jamas 

**** y wahhhheyyyyyy u go girl and show em how the old uns do it         

Jomac age is just a number hun, u can be 25 and struggle with a newborn who's to say its gonna any better/worse for us. Hopefully       i'll be 44 when having my first (old i know  ) but i really couldnt give a toss what anyone thinks anymore, i've not waited so long through choice its just the way my life's gone   

Hello to everyone else, i may be back later as footie is on 2nite and may even attempt some proper personals    i am trying i promise im just so b.loody knackered


----------



## Marie2008

I would really appreciate views from anyone who has experienced antagonist or other short protocols for poor response. Also has anyone tried natural IVF?

I am 33 & had an abandoned IVF in Feb due to poor reponse despite FSH being 2. After my FSH level jumped to 14! I just dont't think my body liked being shut down on the down reg drugs.
Due high FSH they put me on 450 Menopur, long protocol again and I only produced 2 follicles. They got 1 egg but it didn't fertilise despite being good quality.
They said this is as good as it gets and I would have a better chance with a donor egg. I am not prepared to use a donor egg and am determined to explore all options.
They've now suggested anatagonist protocol with no down regulation but they said my response might still not be great. I am happy to try this but if this fails do you think natural IVF is an option?
I got pregnant last Sep and had a miscarriage plus my periods have been normal and very regular. It's only when they started shutting my body down with drugs that my FSH levels have started playing up.
All comments are much appeciated!
Thanks
M


----------



## hunyb

Driver - sorry you're feeling pants at the moment.  Cystitis and me are old friends.  Cranberry never seems to do much for me - powders and water do tho and cutting out acidic food (oranges mainly).  Fab news about the holiday - I'm so jealous! 

RC & RH -    Fab news on your embies - you must be delighted!

DH is giving me evils so I really have to get off here right now!

Just to say the line is slightly darker tonight (after a bout a liter and a half of water during the day) so I am taking this as a good sign.  OTD not til friday so will update on my progress then.  Just a query tho - should I be feeling twinges in my ovary/uterus area already or is this not a good sign.  Really tryin not to analyse every single twinge but it's hard.

Love to all xxx


----------



## mag108

hey there everyone
Just bobbing on very quickly have work (sob) to do tonite...wishing RC and RH all the best with the transfer and the football team!

X


----------



## Sparklyone

hi PR ladies

I hope you dont mind me posting - have been reading to keep up with RC's news and escapades (also rural chick who lives nearby  ) but I just wondered if any of you could give me some advice. 

Have any of you heard of "Empty Follicle syndrome" ? I did a search and it bought up some old posts from this forum so I was hoping someone may have an idea of what it is and the reasons. I was told today that this is what happened during my recent ivf after only 2 eggs were collected from 8/9 follicles. More details at http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=211147.0

Many thanks for reading.    to you all.

Sparklyone

xx


----------



## Ourturn

driver - I used to suffer terribly with cystitus so I sympathise. I would always give cystopurin 24 hours and if I felt no better went straight to the gp for antibiotics   love the slippers  

Jal - 9 eggs, fantastic, well done you!

LJ - you're right. I just get frustrated because I have researched everything and he hasn't. eg going through ivf, he found things out through the appointments that I knew all about already. Thing is he'll research everything else, holiday destinations, hotels, technie gadgets etc etc 

Marie - the short protocol works for many ladies here, I would give it a shot in your shoes. 

Sparklyone - this happened to me with my 2nd ivf. I had 8 follies a high e2 level (think it was over 8000) but only 2 eggs and we didn't get to transfer. Consultant thinks I had high functioning cysts. This was using the short protocol. 1st ivf we got x6 eggs from 8 follies using the long protocol. Maybe you could try a different protocol? 

Glad you're feeling better 

evening everyone 

dog has just farted in my direction! Charming! 

Anna x


----------



## AoC

Posted on your other thread, Sparkly.


----------



## lucky_mum

Just bobbing on to say:

*Pix* - thanks for adding Rupee100 to the PR do list! Soho sounds fab to me! 

*RC & RH* - sooooo pleased that you are doing so well and that your lining plushed up nicely - 14 fertilised eggs is fantastic - are you going for blasts? good luck for transfer and safe journey home   

*Jal* - 9 eggs - woohoo!  good luck for fertilisation   

*HunyB* - ooooooh!      

Sorry for no more personals - gonna have a crack at putting the list up - please let me know any errors! 

Lots of love always 

XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lucky_mum

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Ali27*
2nd IVF - Lister - due to start June 2009 *Almond*
2nd IVF - microdose flare - EC 10/08/09 - 7 eggs - ET ??/08/09 *Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
5th IVF - Lister - starting August 2009*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*Bonchance*5th IVF - due to start soon*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*CPJ*
2nd IVF - Lister or Guys? - starting soon after BFN in September 2008*Heapey*1st IVF cancelled due to progesterone too high - now exploring clinics... appointments at St Mary's, CARE and ARGC *Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Nixf01 (Paris Nix)* 7th IVF/this time with IMSI in Paris & immunes via Dr Gorgy in London - end October 2009 *Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Slycett*3rd IVF, this time with DE - Reprofit - booked for 29/03/10 *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *AnnaofCumberland*3rd IVF - Gateshead - October 2009 - LP - currently downregging*Jal*4th ICSI - Lister - currently stimming - EC 14/10/09 - 9 eggs *Rural Chick (& DH Rural Hick!) *2nd IVF tandem OE/DE cycle at the Jinemed/Dogus - October 2009 (1st IVF at Lister in April abandoned due to lack of response) - currently in Cyrpus - 14 eggs (combined OE/DE) fertilised - ET ??/10/09*Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *HunyB*
1st ICSI - LP - Leeds - September 2009 - 4 eggs/2 fertilised - ET 04/10/09 - 2 transferred - testing ??/10/09*Team PR members who need to update: * *Echappebelle*
7th IVF - SP - testing ??/11/08 - update required re result*Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *Angel55*
3rd IVF - January '09 - tested positive 02/02/09 but bleeding then falling HCG levels 06/02/09  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF - biochemical/very early miscarriage  *Coco Ruby* 1st IVF - Lister - LP - 5 eggs/3 fertilised and transferred - tested positive by blood test 29/08/09 - scan 7 wk 1 days - slow heartbeat, grown only 1mm - followed by miscarriage *Elinor* 6th IVF - SP - January '09 - tested positive 07/02/09 but numbers went down  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Lincs Jax*8th IVF - June 2009 - biochemical pregnancy  *Mag108*  natural surprise! August 2009 - just before due to start 2nd IVF cycle - Lister - but levels failed to rise/waiting for miscarriage *PamLS* 3rd ICSI - Lister - April 2009 - 8 eggs, 2 embies transferred - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  *Peewee55*  natural surprise! just before starting pill to synchronise for 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE) - problems identified by tests, termination late September 2009  *Rachel78* 3rd IVF - SP - February '09 - 3 eggs, 1 fertilised - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  *Rose39* 3rd ICSI - 6 eggs/3 embies - tested positive 13/04/09 but missed/mc & ERPC 16/05/09  *Sobroody1 (Anna) *
 natural surprise! while downregging for 3rd IVF - September 2009 - but miscarried 22/09/09 *Sonia7* 4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 heartbeats found at 6 week scan, but not there at 8 week scan  *Snic* 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - miscarried at 6w  *Tracymohair* 3rd IVF/ICSI, this time with DE - July 2009 - tested positive 28/07/09 - first scan 18/08/09 - no heartbeat/collapsing sac seen  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*3rd IVF - Lister - November '08 - SP - cancelled due to no response after 6 days of stims  *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ally1973*
3rd IVF - SP - Lister - cancelled due to no response  *Anne G*
2nd IVF - Jinemed - April '09 - EC 16/04/09 - 1 egg - failed fertilisation ^higme^ *Anna1973*1st IVF - Lister - EC 29/11/08 - no eggs retrieved  *BDP (Becca - Ally's sister)*2nd IVF - April '09 - cancelled due to no response *Bobbi3*
1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  *Bunjy*4th IVF - Lister - July 2009 - tested negative  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - tested negative September '08  *Dimsum*4th ICSI - HMC, Qatar - April 2009 - tested negative 23/05/09  *Donkey*
4th IVF - June '09 - currently stimming - EC 30/06/09 - 3 eggs/2 embies - tested negative 17/07/09  *Driver 225*
2nd ICSI - SP - St. James - August/September 2009 - ET 12/09/09 - 1 embie transferred - tested negative 28/09/09  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Emak*2nd IVF - July/August 2009 - 2 eggs collected/1 fertilised - tested negative 20/08/09  *Emmachoc*Second FET following 2nd IVF cycle (1st FET produced son - Hari) - June '09 - tested negative 06/07/09  *Fishface*2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  - follow up 29/01/09 *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jerseyspuds*1st IVF - Lister - April '09 - 3 eggs - ET 28/04/09 - started bleeding heavily day 12 of 2ww - tested negative 09/05/09  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*3rd IVF - Jinemed - May 2009 - 1 egg/1 embie - tested negative  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - *Ladyverte*4th IVF/ICSI - Jinemed, Turkey - "Cetrotide before menses" protocol - June 2009 - 2 eggs/1 fertilised - tested negative 18/07/09  *Latestarter* 5th ICSI, this time tandem cycle with donor eggs - Jinemed/Dogus Cyprus - August 2009 - 1 OE embryo/3 donor egg embryos (+ 4 frosties) - tested negative  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Littleareca*2nd ICSI - January 2009 - 1 egg transferred (plus 2 frosties) - tested negative 25/02/09  *Little M*5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - EC 23/02/09 - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  *Malini*3rd IVF/ICSI - SP - ARGC - July 2009 - 1 embie - tested negative  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Moth*1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Pinkcarys*
1st IVF - 7 eggs - tested negative 31/01/09  *Pixie75*2nd IVF - Jinemed - microflare protocol - 1 egg - 1 embie transferred - tested negative  *Purple72*4th IVF - Lister - June '09 - 5 eggs - 2 embies transferred 18/07/09 - AF arrived 26/07/09 - tested negative  *Rachel (Moderator)*Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in April 2009 - tested negative 16/05/09  *Saffa77*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - EC 20/04/09 - no eggs collected, endometrioma found on only ovary  *Sammeee*
2nd IVF - SP - ET 14/09/09 - 1 embie transferred - tested negative 28/09/09  *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - Norway - October 2008 - tested negative 05/11/08  *Shelly38*2nd IVF - Reprofit - October 2008 - cancelled due to no response  - booked for DE treatment August 2009*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *SpecialK*1st ICSI - EC 17/11/08 - 4 mature eggs - tested negative 02/12/08  *Sweetpea74*2nd IVF for surrogacy, this time with cousin - 4 eggs - 3 embies fertilised - cousin's ET of 1 remaining embie 25/09/09 - tested negative 09/10/09  *Swinny*3rd full cycle ICSI - June '09 - 2 eggs/2 embies - tested negative 03/07/09  *Swinz (SarahSwin)*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *Wing Wing*3rd IVF - Luxembourg - September 2009 - currently stimming - EC 21/09/09 - one poor quality egg so no attempt made to fertlise  *Zuri*
FET after 1st IVF - 25/03/09 - 2 embies - tested negative 07/04/09  - going for tx again in March 2010 *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Approved as adopter 07/07/09 -  - now awaiting matching *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Babyspoons/Spoony*  on 2nd ICSI - June '09 - 11 eggs/5 embies - tested positive 20/07/09 - first scan 10/08/09 *Be Lucky (Bernie)*  natural surprise! February 2009 - and had been booked for DE at Reprofit April 2009 after 3 failed IVF/ICSIs - due ??/??/09 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Bugle* 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - to try for sibling for Benjamin - August 2009 - tested positive 24/08/09 - first scan ??/08/09 *Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Hayleigh*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2009 - assisted hatching - tested positive 29/03/09 - first scan 22/05/09*Hazelnut*  natural surprise! - April 2009 - while awaiting 1st IVF, after FSH of 38/AMH 0.71 - first scan ??/??/09*Jameson777*  on 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 05/11/08 *Jeza* 3rd IVF - tested positive June 2009 - due ??/??/10 *Lightweight* on 3rd ICSI (this time tandem cycle OE/DE- September 2009 - Jinemed/Dogus - 3 embies transferred - 10 frosties) - first scan ??/??/09 *LittleJenny*  natural surprise! May 2009 - after miscarriage April 2009 (1st cycle in 2008 to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing) - first scan 28/05/09 - due 06/01/10*Minttuw*  on 5th ICSI, this time with DE - CRM - tested positive 30/07/08 - first scan 21/08/09 *Missyg*
 - natural surprise! on cycle after 1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected - immunes with Dr Gorgy - next scan 04/06/09 *Nicki W*  - natural surprise! due 11/01/10 - also has  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF *Nikki2008*  after 5th ICSI - this time with donor sperm & polar body biopsy & immune tx with Dr Gorgy - IM - due ??/??/09 (4th ICSI - BFP - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  ) *Sam22*  natural surprise! June 2009 after 1st IVF April '09 - Lister - was cancelled after no response, and having had no period for several months - immune tx with Dr Gorgy - due ??/??/10 *Suzie W*  on 2nd cycle - IVF - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 1 blastocyst/1 morula - tested positive 13/05/09 - first scan 01/06/09 *Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - due ??/??/09/td]*PR Ladies with babies*   *Beans33*
 Stuart - born May 3rd 2008 - after 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - July 2008 *Bugle*  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *Droogie (Heather)*
 Cole Dodds - born August 11th 2009 - after 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts*TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969)*  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI*TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969)*  Emily Joan Louise - born June 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! - November 2008*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Jojotall*  Danny  Sophie born June 1st 2009 after 2nd IVF - Lister - LP*Juicy*  Edward - born May 9th 2009 - after 3rd IVF - Lister *Kitykat*
 - name TBC - born July 27th after 4th IVF - SP + immune tx - ARGC*Lainey-Lou*  Louisa Kate and  Cecily May born September 17th 2009 after 5th IVF - this time with DE - London/Cyprus - Feb 2009*Laurab*  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *Matchbox*  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *Miranda7*  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W*  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Odette*  Jack born 25th April 2009 after 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with OE) - July 2008 - Barcelona IVI - 8 frosties *Ophelia*  Izzy Francis Fox born August 10th 2009 - after 9th ICSI - Sweden *PaulB & his DW Jennig*  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Pin*  Niall Francis - born September 16th 2009 after a natural surprise BFP! *Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH*Stephjoy*  Vivienne Laura Joy born June 23rd 2009 - after 1st DE ICSI (following 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with OE) - Reprofit - 1 frostie


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies and RH 

Firstly, thank you all so much for your good wishes and encouragement - it means so much.   

Steph - I thought I was up early hun as RH left at 3 today to get the plane back at 5 so that he can get back to work.   Thank you so much for doing the list for us - I wish I knew how you remembered everything - you must have a big black book somewhere!     How is that gorgeous daughter of yours?

AOC - slipper lust     Non fluffy DH     Glad that the drugs are working so well again for you.  

AnnaSB    at your dog comment. With regards the wine - I find I can drink any colour if I need to.   Am really hoping I'll be on the orange juice though    If not, I'll be buying two bottles of white   

Sparkly - welcome hun and great to see you here    Looking forward to meeting up next week.  

Mag - football team     

hunyb - congratulations of your BFP hun     Not sure about the twinges I'm afraid, although I do know there is a thread somewhere with all the different symptoms and the occurences of them, if that helps.  

Marie and Louise - welcome - I have only ever done 2 SP and never downregged, this one being the second, so can't really help - there are lots of ladies here who have done both though who may be able to help. I certainly responded better on 100mg Clomid than I did on my first IVF using 450 Gonal F.

Kate hun - thanks for your good wishes - I have to say my young (24 year old) donor had quite a lot to do with it as well!!!! Sorry that you're not feeling so hot - and I agree so much about age just being a number - I can still party as well as I used to (even if I was asleep by 6.15 last night!!!)  
Hope c.o.c.k. features is behaving himself at the moment.  

Jal - 9 eggs is fantastic - so much for a poor responder and DE speech - let them put that in their pipe and smoke it.     for fertilisation.

Driver - so sorry about the cystitits - the  work of the devil , but great news about your holiday. And, the fact that you, and others can't make it means we'll have to have another one next year sometime.  

Mir - no worries hun, you're not being nosey at all - and I can see where the 4 came from, because I originally said we would have at least 10 eggs. Let's just say that the donor's share is way over half       . I love the idea of three starters   Belated  too - sorry I missed it.  

Nix - hope you, Sarah and Driver all managed to meet up OK - how was G&S!!! Friday 27th November is THE PARTY       You didn't get banned when you were drunk did you??    at bloke alert!! The sunrise was very romantic although because I looked directly at the sun I couldn't see properly for about 5 minutes afterwards   

LJ - fantastic posts as always hun - I'm really sorry that you've been feeling panicky again - is there anything we can help you with - you're always there for us and it would be lovely to think we could help you in some way.    

LW - Mrs Preggers   . I have posted on the Jinny thread about your drugs - let me know what you think.  

Pixie - that looks fantastic hun - thanks for all your hard work in organising this. The wine is really good value at half price and the menu looks yummy.    You've only got 9 days left in your job hun - so well done you.    Do they want to know what we want to eat before the night? Would it help if I took the orders or do you want to do that - I could set up a sexy spreadsheet   

Jo - I have a fibroid and have always been told it's nothing to worry about as it's in the wrong place to affect implantation. I also had a hysteroscopy to see if there was a reason my lining was thin and told there were no problems at all - I even have some nice pictures - which to be honest, could be of anything!!! I really can't understand why there is a cut off at 40 for DE - I mean, Cherie Blair was 45 when she had her last, so loads of women are Mums after that age. The biggest choice you have to make to some extent is do you want your donor to be anonymous or not? Most DE abroad is anonymous.

Anne sweetie - you OK hun? You seem a bit quieter since you've been back - do you have loads of work to catch up on?    

Heapey - glad your hysteroscopy went well - did you get any weird photos given to you? Turkish breakfasts are the dogs - believe you me  

PeeWee - lovely to see you here as well hun - I know tandem costs more, but if you've just managed a natural BFP, there must still be some hope for your own eggs. Sorry that the herbalist profession is about to be trashed for you.   

Coco   - glad your follow up was so positive - if you are up to it and the consultant has said it's OK, I'd be inclined to go for it as soon as possible - I really think the main thing is whether you feel ready - I have noticed a PMA makes such a difference this time. I know we all tend to have a cut off age in our minds - mine was 43 as well, but having got this far, if it takes a few more months, then so be it - we have enough pressure from outsiders telling us how old/young we should be and I've got to the stage now where I just don't care what others think. RH and I want out babies and will do what we have to to try to make that dream happen, and if I'm 44, well so be it.  

Popsi - hope your cold gets better soon and that you're able to party on Friday night - am I allowed to party before ET do you think, if I promise to drink orange juice   

LV - thanks for the link hun - how are you doing?  

Ally - hope your Dad continues to make progress    

Spuds - I think getting drugs on the NHS very much depends on your PCT - there is no chance for us as they only fund 1 go at IVF - one of the worst in the country. My GP is lovely and was really apologetic that he couldn't to any more to help.

Donkey - I hate if when you lose a post - I always forget half of what I've written when I try to redo it - only 7 days now.  

Beachy    - hope you're OK hun.

Purple - sorry the witch has arrived.   

Zuri - have a lovely time shopping in Chicago   

Sweatpea - hope you and your cousin are OK.     

WW   - will try and chat tonight hun - sorry about last night.  

   Leola, Skybreeze, Almond, CardiffLaura, Fishy, Lainey, Laura, Likas, Malini, Mary, Minnow, Missy, Nikki, Sam, Sarah, Swinny, Tamelia, Veda and all the other lovely Team PR ladies.

  to everyone.

Love and kisses

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Little Me

RC & TH- Sooo very pleased for you both. **** y, I'm ok thanks hun, just meggggggga busy at work and don't tend to log on at night.


Kathryn- Wishing you lots of luck hunny  

Pix- Thanks so much gorgeous for sorting all this out. Looks lovely, send me your details hun and I'll get you a tenner send over  


AM- Ah, sorry you're ill sweetie  , feel better soon  

Jal- Well done Mrs!    

Sorry I'm so crap at personals girls, I'm working my little socks off here so I do struggle but I love you all  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning all,

Just wanted to say a quick congratulations to RC and RH - lots of lovely embies!!!!!! I'm looking forward to meeting G and T in 9 months time!  

And Light Weight - sory lovely, I'm not sure I've congrtaulated you yet. In case I haven't - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I am so pleased for you both.   

Heapey honey - good luck with this forthcoming cycle. You sound really scared - I can understand that. But you have a lot of support on here.   

Better go and do some work - lots of love to you all,
jo xx


----------



## rupee100

Hi Everyone.

Stephjoy has sent me a link to this thread as I am hoping very much to meet you all at your London meet up!  

So I just wanted to introduce myself, say Hi and wish everybody lots of love and luck. I sadly had a treatment cancelled in September. It was my third attempt (second at ICSI) and they cancelled the treatment as I had a runaway follicle. So am currently trying to get my head together and focus on what to do next. 

Is anybody going to the Fertility show on 7/11/09?  It looks like it will be quite interested. 

Big hugs and positive vibes to your all  

x


----------



## Little Me

Hi Jo   

Hi Rupee- welcome  
Sorry to hear about your last treatment  
Looking forward to meeting you on the 27th  

Anne
xx


----------



## Jal

Afternoon all

Steph - thnx for the updated list.

Heapey - 3 weeks off - bliss!! Good luck with this cycle.

Hi Anne!!

RC - hope you're doing well, what's the place like where you are staying now? When are you due home?

Driver -    Hope you're feeling better.

Welcome Rupee - I have had a runaway follie in the past but they have always carried on and gone with the biggest. I went on the pill this time round and it seemed to sort it out.

Not a very good personals list - must do better  

Had the call from the clinic. 6 out of 9 fertlised  . I am provisionally booked in for ET at 12pm on Sat if they have naturally selected the best 2, if they are all the same on Sat they will call me in the morning to move me til Monday - waiting waiting waiting and trying to stay positive. It's nice that we should end up with a choice as we have only ever had 2 fertilised before.

J x


----------



## Swinny

Hiya girls

Sorry that I have been AWOL for a few weeks. Yet again our stupid PC at home is goosed (and Paul being an accountant just won't give up on it and buy another, he just keeps getting it "fixed").

Thanks Beachy and Anne for posting for me.

Hope all of you girlies are ok. Good luck to all those currently cycling and those on the 2WW   

The girls have already said it for me I think but just wanted to say Congrats to LW. When is the scan?

As for me well I've been down to see Dr Gorgy a week last Monday so we are eagerly awaiting the dreaded immune test results. Hopefully it will shine some light on why our journey hasn't been successful and hopefully give us some sort of plan for further treatment or trying naturally. On that note Dr Watson at Thameside Hospital has sent me some really lovely letters saying that he'd still like to do the Tubal Flushing so I am hoping to do that in either November or December.

Just plodding along with it all to be honest.

I am popping on at work so I am so sorry but I haven't had time to read back through, so I am completely clueless as to what's been happening.

Not long until the Christmas do, hope you all have a fantastic time and I am sorry that I can't make it   

Driver - How are you doing with Dr Beer? Head wrecked yet? 

Beachy - Good lord we can chat can't we? Hope you are ok sweetie  

Mag108 - Looking forward to seeing you on Wednesday and hopefully we'll both have our results back before then.

Anne - What time do you get home tonight? I will probably give you a call at about 7ish xx

Ally - How are you chick?  

Tracey - You too chick, how are things with you?   

Heapey -   

Hello to all of our new girls  

Anyway going to have to fly because I am going into a meeting at 2. I'll try and bob on tomoz to say hi again

Love and massive hugs  

Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Swinny

LJ - OMG I've just read back a bit and I so agree with your post to Anna. Paul accepts everything that the Consultants say and takes it as gospel. In our immunes appointment with Dr G he didn't have a scooby doo what he was talking about as he'd left it to me (as always) to do the research.


----------



## sweetpea74

Hi all and sorry no personals, logging in from my mobile which is very strange! Anyway wanted to say I had a follow up with  the consultant yesterday to let him know we'd decided to give it one more try (cousin has said she is v happy to give it another go 4 us which is great!) But when I told cons he just sighed and said he was very worried about that and that he thinks adoption is my best option! Naturally I was stunned because all the way thru this tx he has been v positive saying my levels are normal (my fsh was 3 I think but I have no idea on what day of cycle as dont have periods). So I am just a little shell shocked to be honest. We've waited 10yrs to find a surrogate, then a whole year to get to try the last time so we're all geared up for going again and he says this. I thought 4 eggs was a really positive outcome last time but he said they were obviously not good as only one made it to et. Who's to say it wasnt dh's frozen sperm that didnt help? Anyway i've got it off my chest now-just wondered what your opinions are lovely ladies, is it really game over for me and should I just give up now?! Sorry such a me post but i'm in a bit of a state of shock! Bye for now sweetpea


----------



## Pixie75

Hello girls,

Sorry for not being around much but I'm having a hard time at work and don't want to make it even harder by getting caught on chatting with you! I feel so drained! 

RC: Fantastic news!! You don't need 14 kids so why don't you share some of those eggies with us, we are your best freinds aren't we!  All joking aside, I'm so SO pleased for you.   for ET

Swinny: I can see by your signature it's been 10 days since your appt with Dr G, he should have your results by now? If you are waiting for them to call you, forget it, they won't! I'd chase his helpful - not! secreterary if I was you.

Nix:


Nixf01 said:


> oooh Digress! I think I got horribly drunk there once    Thanx Pix!
> xxx


It will be hard to find somewhere you haven't got drunk Nix!   

Heapey: Wishing you all the luck in the world hon.  

Jal: Fab news but stop faking it, you are not a PR!  Congrats hon, great news!  

Anne: Hope the meal is not too expensive hon?  I honestly researched a lot. I didn't think it would be fair for you girls to come all the way down here and not enjoy yourselves because of the c.rap venue. Hope it makes sense. Also hon, could you check with Latestarter and Lainey if they are still on please ?

Coco: I'll PM you the list tonight hon  

Mir: 3 starters??  I doubt they'll have a problem with that but if you let me know what you like then I'll order it for you. xx

Anna: Love Rose too, I think that's what I'll have.  

Driver: Great dance hon! It makes me   every time I look at it but doesn't work on AF! 

LJ:I'll PM you Fish's real name.

Sweetpea:  

For those who keep forgetting about the date of our Xmas party  ahem Nix  it's *27th November* 6pm onwards.

Can I ask who WON'T be drinking? *Shall I order 10 bottles of white wine, 5 bottle of Rose and 5 bottles of red*?

I'll PM you my bank/paypal details when I get chance.

*Oh also is this the final list? Can I start working on the Secret Santa name drawing yet??*

Lots of love,

Pix xx


----------



## Overthemoon

Afternoon lovelies  

Hey Swinny, great to see you back. Been thinking about you and hoping you had got some answers by now, immunes seem to take quite a long time  

Sweetpea lovely, please please don't give up. No consultant wants to see you go through so much pain and heartache when a cycle fails but you did so well last cycle and there's no reason why you won't have a better cycle next time and get your BFP. It's fabulous that your cousin is prepared to go through this again with you, it's hard on all of you. I doubt that frozen sperm would make too much of a difference, we were concerned about that first cycle but as long as they thaw out ok and are moving then there's no difference from fresh I understand. You need to give yourself time to prepare emotionally again for another cycle but it's great news that you are thinking positively, you can do it     

Welcome Rupee, sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle, I hope you have the confidence to try again when you are ready. We're too far from London to think about the fertility show,are you going?  

Thank you for your sweet message Jo, we're still in shock!  

Pixie nouhut, is your boss being nice? Go and make her a cup of tea in return   Oh, just seen you post, in that case, pop some laxative in her tea  

Heapey, great stuff, 3 weeks off! I hope you have a really nice break from work and you are able to chill out in London during your cycle. It's great news that they're allowing you this time. Lots of luck    

Rural Chick, come on embies, keep expanding       thank you so much for you offer re the drugs, if you're able to carry them back, Ayse is sorting out a prescription for the injections, will PM you with the details  

Stephjoy, thank you for the updated list    How's happy Vivvy?

Well done Jal  

Driver, sorry you're under the weather, can you get some anti-biotics when you get back? Also a hot water bottle and some ibuprofen   

We got some more good news yesterday, our home contents insurance company decided suddenly to settle the contents claim of the flood damage and then fight the builders insurance to get it back. Our buildings insurance won't cover us as the damage was caused during structural alterations so we still are fighting for the ceiling falling down and the plaster and wallpaper damage. At least we have got 2/3rds of the money back now which is more than we ever imagined we'd get in total.  

Hope everyone else is doing well  

LW x x x


----------



## H&amp;P

Pixie75 said:


> Driver: Great dance hon! It makes me   every time I look at it but doesn't work on AF!


I'll settle for the  anyday, sorry it didn't work on AF though maybe I've lost my touch, or maybe those dancing girls just don't work for you, will put my thinking cap on for an alternative dance 



Pixie75 said:


> *Oh also is this the final list? Can I start working on the Secret Santa name drawing yet??*


pants I love secret santa 

Nix - Sorry I didn't make it to Paris, hopefully next time 

Swinny - I am reading very slowly, in fact not really been reading very much been having a bit of a TX break......

Heapey - good luck with your cycle   

sparkly - sorry not heard of empty egg syndrome but I have read quite a few times on my cycle buddies thread on both my cycles of people with lots of follicles buit only getting a few eggs.

Marie - I've just finished an antagonist protocol IVF they do tend to offer it to ladies they think may not respond well, I think it is definately worth a try, sorry not heard of natural IVF.

Sweetpea -  please don't give up, have you tried any other clinics previously? I know they can all give very different responses. So pleased your cousin has said she is willing to try again with you   

RC - Hope you are OK in Cyprus now RH has gone home, not long until ET for you and then you can both be at home relaxing for the 2WW.   

Huny - Good luck for your OTD    sounds like it's looking good though. 

Anne/LW/Swinny/Beachy and any other northern(ish) ladies any chance of a weekend lunch between now and Xmas, really enjoyed the last one and am so sad I won't be at the proper Xmas bash?


----------



## H&amp;P

Pixie - Lets try this one 



I couldn't decide between dancing boys or dancing sheep (and you know from my slippers that I like sheep)


----------



## Jumanji

Sweetpea - my honest opinion is that you give it another go but at least shop around for another clinic and explore your options.  It doesn't sound as though your consultant is terribly supportive and he seems to just want to get rid of patient who is not "ideal".  4 eggs isn't bad at all and you are quite right that there is no way of knowing why only 1 made it.  There is no reason at all to assume it was your eggs.  I honestly would at least see an alternative clinic - you do deserve the best in all this so I would shop around.  

Jal - such marvellous news; 6 embies is a fabulous result! I KNEW you had it in you; I don't think that you have been given very individualised treatment in the past and I think the Lister has shown that you can and do respond normally when your case is considered more carefully.  You are a WORLD away from 5% chances and DE with a crop of 6 embies!

Swinny - I honestly believe men are not so good at questioning professionals.  It always amazes me how DP trusts doctors so implicitly.  We are both lawyers and hence know how many completely incompetent people can become lawyers (even at supposedly top notch firms!!).  I never know why he doesn't assume the same can be true of doctors.  It is so odd!

Heapey - my sweet you do sound anxious!!  Do bear in mind that ARGC KNOW all about your last cycle.  They are an excellent clinic and they will take great care to ensure your experience is not repeated. 

Miranda - hello there!

Driver - sorry about the wee problems.  Sometimes it is the littlest things which are the ones which send us over the edge.  You have been through an aeful lot recently so please don't feel bad about a good old cry.  I am so pleased you have a holiday booked - it sounds much needed.

AnnaofC - I am sort of relieved that DH is not fluffy!  Glad AF is behaving!  I love slippers - could do with a new pair but not too hot cos feet are a bit warmer at the moment!

Kate - Marie Stopes (contraception pioneer) put her money where her mouth was when it came to saying that women shouldn't have babies until they were ready.  
She had her first at 44 too!

Marie - welcome! It sounds to me as though you had a high E2 level which suppressed your initial FSH. However, given your age and the fact you have regular AF and have fairly recently got pregnant naturally, I think it is WAYYY too early for the DE speech.  I think you should definitely give the short protocol a try since a lot of women who do poorly on the long protocol improve on the short (this is not universal - our own Anna does better on the long protocol!).  I also think that it is definitely worth taking some time out to get your body in the best possible shape for treatment.  Your FSH may well have been impacted by the stims etc. and you are young so you have the luxury of time to nurture your body before stimming again.  I would also take stock of whether or not you are happy with your clinic.  I am frankly wary of any clinic who starts giving the DE speech to a 33 year old before they have even tried an alternative protocol.  It migth be worth shopping around.  Also, do keep trying naturally!!  Your FSH isn't that bad and your age is on your side!

hunyb - glad the line is darker; slightly louder whispered congrats. Snuggle in tight Cheese and Pickle.

Mag - hello

Rural (c)hick - best of luck with transfer!

Sparklyone - I am sorry but I don't know anything about empty follicle syndrome!

sobroodyAnna - men are hopeless on research when there is no clear "answer" to find.  They are fine on looking for the best gadget cos the task is specific - find the best!  Not so hot on research to enlarge information or question received wisdom, I find!  Sorry about the dog's botty cough.

Steph - hello; Vivvy looks as lovely as ever!

Rupee - welcome; look forward to seeing you next month!

Pix - I am so sorry to hear work is still rough.  Not long to go now though!!  Thanks so much for organising the party!  Thanks also in advance for letting me know Fish's real name!  I will not be drinking at the party so I don't mind what is ordered in the way of wine!!  Do we have to PM your our meal choices? And do let us know your paypal or bank details!!  

JoM - I like Millie's new pic!

Anne - hello!

Swinny - I really hope that you get some answers from Dr. G!      

LW - how are you feeling?  I am pleased to hear some good news on the money front!  

love to everyone else!


----------



## veda

hello

can anyone shine a light on missing af? i had heavy period after my abandoned cycle in september and am now officially late this month. 5 days late. i stupidly bought a hpt yesterday and the test was faulty as no control line ever showed. the hcg line was negative and i defo dont have any symptoms that would make me question it. im 99.9% sure im not pregnant but could it be my cycle has been mucked up since my last period? i am a 28-30 day girl like clockwork and never been so late (other than when i had my bfp from ivf) and even following my m/c i got back into cycle.
i think i need some dancing for a/f!
been on the phone to gp today and they havent got letter from consultant to prescribe hrt (grrrrrr!) why are we always chasing drs to do stuff! 

hope everyone is doing good.
v


----------



## purple72

Just a quickie, Veda it's normal for our cycles to be messed up after treatment, however saying that it may be worth getting another HPT as If the control line didn't show up I wouldn't trust it either way, I've always been late after cancelled cycles, and treatment cycles, not the first AF The BFN but always the one after. Hoping for you though that it's for another reason x

Love to all x


----------



## LV.

Wow you have managed to fill up 5 pages since I last looked! Good work girlies!

RC/ RH - whoop whoop! Brill news! 

Pix - thanks so much for organising the party. I've been to a Digress in the City and seems like a good choice to me! Food is good for the price and dance floor to throw some shapes, I'm sooo looking forward to it. Let me know how to send you the cash and put me down as a red wine drinker! I'll have a word with the cast of Fame and get them shaking their tushies for you too.

LJ - hello hun! So will you post a bump piccie? Sooo excited for you m'lady. Glad to hear you're calmer xx

Driver - hope you're feeling better today. It's good to let it out once in a while, it's all so stressful. So jealous of your hols but you wil be missed at the party

Jal - wow! What a bumper crop, that's amazing. Blasts from a PR - yaaaaay!!!

Ally - hope things are on the up for you dad sweetie

Heapy - that's a result about being signed off!

Rupee - hello there and welcome! I had a runaway follie too - very frustrating

Sweetpea - don't lose heart honey! As LW says, you have every chance on round 2

LW lovely - Soooooooo pleased the insurers have finally coughed up, jees! About time. Well it's all finally coming together for you babe. Good things come to those that wait and there isn't anyone who deserves all these good things more than you  

Veda - my AF has gone rather wonky since my last tx and my herbalist said that doing IVF means your body gets some serious hormones chucked at it - super strength variety - and sometimes your body can just laugh at the feeble natural ones that come along afterwards so can take some time to adjust and listen to it's natural calling again. 

Kate - well done you for  for soldiering on at work, are you going to stay there now? Hope the cafe viewing goes well

I'm the most hungover girl in the world today. We had our client party at work last night and it was a hoot, I didn't crawl in to bed until 4am this morning though - I feel like toilet. I ovulated today but the no nookie rule imposed by DP's docs means this one's not the one, probably a good thing seeings as how minging I feel!

Don't suppose anyone knows of a nice country pub or restaurant with a big garden and that maybe has a marquee (or similar) within about half an hour from Brighton do they? We still haven't secured an evening venue for our wedding yet and we're having a hog roast and a barn dance. We have 1 barn left to see that's available on our date see and it's just sooooo expensive I'm thinking maybe we need to consider other options. Any ideas gratefully received 

LadyV xx


----------



## purple72

Ohh and how could iu have forgotton Jal WOOOOHOOOOO!!! Congrats hunny fingers crossed for blast transfer, the waiting is hard but the 2ww is a lot shorter xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

LW - great news..at last! 

Jal - well done you! 

Pix - sounds good to me. At the risk of sounding like an alchie, as the bottles are half price, should we order the equivalent of 1.5 bottles each? I am happy to pay for two bottles of rose? Just think it might be worth ordering more in advance seeing as its half price, rather than having to pay extra on the night? Put me down for two bottles anyway  

Sorry no more personals from me. Manic 1st week back at work, glad its over....dh cooked fresh tuna (the only meal he can cook) and I am on my 2nd glass of marlborough sav blanc...yummy   Pupster is curled up next to me snoring away

Anna x


----------



## popsi

just quickly saying Hi to you all.. good luck and    to everyone.. sorry not staying as still feeling poorly and trying to rest to be better for weekend as going for a meal, show hotel evening on saturday so trying to get well for that xxx


----------



## AoC

LadyV, have you thought of looking for a good village hall?


----------



## mag108

......just bobbing on to say howdy.....after a works do so a bit too much drunk to be of any great help or make any great sense..plus have managed to get dh angru in the 20mins I have been home,
outa here for the weekend, london then Eastbourne.
XXXXXXXX


----------



## veda

Thanks girls. Think il wait till weekend before ibuy another hpt. Bloody crappy clearblue (was all tesco had left) il just buy a cheapie as no i would never be that lucky! I just want to get it started as dont want to have on holiday nxt mth and can get started on the hrt. 
Driver glad u got a lovely hol booked. We were thinking of going there in febbut went to thailand instead. I cant wait to get off the plane and hit the turquoise water. 5 wks and counting! 
V
ps good luck rc and rh for et.


----------



## LV.

Thanks Sausage - I was unsure if we could do a hog roast inside? Maybe I'm being a bit naive but I figured it would have to be outside?


----------



## PinkPeacock

Hello PRs,

Hope you don't mind me wondering over here. You were all so lovely to me last time I popped on. I've since had two rounds of IVF - the first failed and the second ended in an early mis carriage, I didn't even get a proper +ive, just a couple of faint ones, each one fainter than the last  Anyway, onwards and upwards...

We phoned in today to begin IVF round 3. I was feeling ok about it until she said "are your blood tests still in date?". It was about a year ago since we had our bloods done so she's asked me to do them again. Im now feeling sick with fear that my FSH will come back higher than last year. Last year it was 14.2 in November, and 9.8 (I think, it's in my signature). With the first IVF I made a brill 7 eggs but last time just made 4 despite being on a much higher dose of stimms.

Since making the phone call and finding I need the test I'm so scared. I don't want to sound neurotic but that's how I feel right now. I'd much rather not know and just do round three knowing I made four eggs last time, and not caring about the specific number my FSH is.

If it _does_ come back high, does anyone know whether we could convince our clinic (Oxford) to continue and do this round anyway based on the fact I did make eggs last time? If we would be willing to take the chance with our money surely they should be willing to give us a chance? Also, Oxford don't tend to scan until you've been stimming a week - could I ask them to scan me earlier ti see whether anything was happening?

Thank you so much if you've read all this. 
xxx


----------



## purple72

Pink hunny are you sure they didn't mean your HIV hep B and Hep C tests?

They are the ones that run out after 12 months.

also have you thought of moving clinics?

Oxford have lovely nurses but they have quite a rigid way of doing things, since I moved to the Lister I've not had any FSH tests done x


----------



## PinkPeacock

Thanks Purple, but she definately said to get FSH done again. I really don't want to know. If we were to change clinic can we just phone them and book or do we have to get a referal?


----------



## Martha May

Hello ladies,

May I join you? I've not posted much on here before, am more of a regular on the North Easties boards, but I've been lurking on here for quite sometime. Mostly reading about your experiences with DHEA.

This is also the reason why I'm posting tonight. Don't know if you have seen The Fertility Show advertised somewhere yet. It is being held at Olympia, London on 6&7 Nov and it looks mega interesting. I've just booked my train tickets tonight and am very exited. Anyway, the two days are jam packed with 45 talks on various topics re Fertility - from Chinese medicine to support groups to surrogacy, adoption etc. They have however kept a few slots open for people to nominate their own topics and will try to incorporate the most popular suggestions in the program. 
I therefor need some help to ensure that DHEA gets nominated as many times as possible so that they can organises a talk about if for us. I would be ever so grateful if you would follow the link and nominate "DHEA and Premature Ovarian Aging" as a topic at the very bottom of the page - even if you are not planning to go yourself.

http://www.fertilityshow.co.uk/seminars.html

Many thanks for your help.

Martha May


----------



## PinkPeacock

Hi martha,

We're going on Saturday, and I've already nominated FSH and low ovarian reserve. I'll do another for DHEA. 

Is anyone else going? Perhaps we could meet up at some point?
xxx


----------



## Pixie75

Hi Pinkcarys   nice to "see" you again. Sorry to hear about your news but you are right onwards and upwards, you are only 25. As far as I know you don't need a referral but you will need an initial consultation to go through everything. The Lister is a very busy clinic so I'd call them ASAP to make an appointment if you decide to go there. We are having a Xmas do on 27th November in London, come and join us if you'd like to meet everyone.

Martha - Hello. I'll nominate DHEA, it will be interesting to get different views.

Driver: I LOVED the new dance    How cute are those sheeps    

LW: Laxative is the way to go!   

Anna: You pisshead!   I'll get you two bottles no probs hon! I wonder what everyone else think about 2 bottles a head? Help girls, please just tell me, I feel awkward making decisions on behalf of everyone! xx

LJ: I don't think we need to choose from the menu but I'll check.

Mir: 3 starters    I'll ask them about it too xx

Popsi: Hope you are better soon honey.   

LadyV: How did I miss you were getting maried   Congratulations hon   Good luck with the organising.  

Night night ladies.

Pix xx


----------



## Spuds

Evening Ladies

Big thank you to Popsi and Heapey for your advice on the NHS drug option - the Lister have done a letter for me but as I have a message from the Dr at my GP surgery (unheard of) I can only assume its because they have a 'no' answer - call me cynical  - anyway - if you dont ask you dont get hey girls !!

Coco - if its any help - I had my first treatment back in May and its taken ages for me to get ready emotionally to do it again - booked for December - its a really weird one but I think your gut instinct knows when you are ready for another go and thats the best measure - wishing you loads of luck for whenever you decide is the right time for you xxxx

The lady with the crap doctor who doesnt think 4 eggs is good enough - I think you were from Oxford but might be getting my stories mixed up ! anyway - I agree with the LJ I think you should shop around lovey - 4 eggs is not bad xxxx

RC and RH - many congrats on your eggies ))

LJ - hellloooo

Sausage  

All - really looking forward to Christmas Dinner - law of sod is that its alcohol free time for me - becks zero it is )) and I was going to challenge Kate to a tecquilla he he xxxx

Enjoy your evening 

Love
Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## AoC

Sorry, LadyV, I'm being cryptic again.      Lots of village halls - especially the more rural ones - have outside space attached.  Some it's just a car park, some it's a recreation area or a field or just a load of grass!  Up here, there are a load with outdoor swimming pools!  ggg  My cousin had her reception at one: local publican ran the bar, and hog roast crew did their thang under an open sided tent/gazebo thing next to the hall.  

I did have a bit of a google, but I don't know the area around Brighton well, so I couldn't find much.  You might want to google Sussex Rural Community Council and ask them - they have the Village Hall Advice Service for the area, so will know local halls well.  Generally, they're a cheaper option, but you tend to have to do more yourself because you're paying for a venue, not a package.  But it depends on the hall.

Quality varies hugely, so you'll have to check them out in person.  And with the changes in the licencing laws, SOME will have a full premises licence, but some won't, so you'd have to apply to the council (with their help) for a Temporary Event Notice.  This is NOT as complicated as it sounds!  But finding one with a Premises Licence, and who're willing to run the bar for you, is the easier option.
  

  I used to do village hall advice...

Anna, expert in all sorts of useless things...


----------



## LV.

thanks Sausage. I will have a google, isn't FF great?! Advice on everything. 

Morning all!

Xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Pix - gald you liked the dance, I guess it hasn't worked though   maybe I should pack up my dancing shoes, but I did love thsoe sheep.

LV - I went to a wedding reception hog roast at a golf club a few months ago, not sure how expensive they would be though, just an idea. hope the hangover has cleared up today a 2 day one would be really good going  

Purple - good to "see" you on here, hope evrything is going ok at home.

Anne -  

Popsi - hope your feeling better soon  

Anna(SB) - If I had 2 bottles of wine you would have to have an ambulance drag me out of there, I don't know why but 2 glasses of wine and I am p1ssed as a [email protected], can drink loads of spirit but not wine  

 to all, thank crunchie it's Friday.

AFM I am on CD19 and actually got the peak sign on my fertility monitor this morning, didn't think we were going to get one this month, the only problem is that DH is out on the lash straight from work and due to my cystitis I wouldn't let him anywhere near me the last 2 nights........sent him an SOS text to see if he can get home from work either at lunch or before he goes to the party (he just replied to say he will do his best to get home at lunch, he is a star  ).......clutching at straws I know but we have to try these things.......oh and at least it means I'm still ovulating so there must be the odd egg left in there


----------



## Martha May

pinkcarys, thank you soooo much for your help on nominating DHEA as a topic at The Fertility Show. We are going for both days. Would love to meet up on the Saturday. Any suggestions?

Maybe all FF'ers could were something like a specific kind/colour of flower  to recognise each other at the Show. Was hoping there was some sort of pin badge or keyring that we could buy from FF but I believe there is only the wrist bands and I'm not a fan - too many of them about.

http://www.fertilityshow.co.uk/

Martha May 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Sarahev

Hi Ladies,

So pleased to see that there is some good news on the board - but whispering congratulations quietly!   

Driver - so sorry to have missed you yesterday - not to worry - maybe there will be another time. I really hope you enjoy your holiday!

G&S with Miss Nix went well - she appreciated the comedy and wanted to watch all of series 1 AND 2 in one afternoon     I think it might be some kind of record. We only missed out on watching the Christmas special and that was because my DH came home from work and needed his dinner............

Can't wait for series 3 to come out on DVD - I am trying to avoid anything on the internet that will tall me what happened in the final series - I think it is on in the UK right now (ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh to be back where life is normal!)

Well enough blethering from me - I truly keep meaning to get up to speed with the board so I can do more personals but it moves soooooo fast - everytime I log on there are about 10 new pages!!!!

I have started the DHEA and my period has gone awol - was almost allowing myself to start to hope but it seems from readinf the board that it might be the DHEA so I had better not run to the chemist just yet  

Hugs for all who need them

Sarah xx


----------



## Sparklyone

Thanks girls  

Anna I have responded on the other thread. It is good to know someone else has had smthg similar. So broody - am trying SP next time and two different stims drugs so heres hoping it does not happen again. Thank you both.

RC - looking forward to seeing you next week   when you will be proudly PUPO

Sparklyone

xx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

Pink- Lovely to see you hunny, and so sorry for your recent sadness  
Hope you can make it to the do hun  

Pixy chix   - Hi lovely, will speak on email hun  

AM- Oooh, lunchtime   , you little minx you  
lets hope this is the "one" that does it hun   

Love to all

had a major stressful week at work, working on a massive massive deal that has not gone smooth to say the least. I am hoping that by 2pm today it will be sorted for the best  

I am on Day 10 and had a peak this morning on the old monitor (a high yesterday) so managed a bit of   this morning .
We've got to hope eh girls, miracles do happen  

Little Charlie cat is having his "snip" today, bless him, he looked so scared in his little basket this morning  

Thank F it's Friday girls  
xxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - even our monitors have gone in sync, my DH was long gone to work before I did my test so couldn't jump on him  , you are early and I am late, what's that all about  , we can be on our own little 2WW together    (why do I do this to myself every month I know the chances are virtually zero with DH's SC and motility) Hope Charlie is Ok after his snip. 

Sarah - that's what I call a G&S overload, hope you had some G&T to go with it, really sorry I didn't make it to Paris, I will be there again though so next time.


----------



## Little Me

AM- I do it every month too hun, you just never know hun 
Good luck on your 2ww     xx


----------



## H&amp;P

I'm not even sure the monitors got it right i've got no EWCM can that be right


----------



## Little Me

I'm not sure hun, I guess it could be yes


----------



## purple72

Martha May FF do a butterfly pin although would be difficult to spot as it's small, when you join charter membership you get one. mine is on my handbag.

Happy weekend to all

Pink I think Princess Pixie has answered your questions. Might be worth giving Lister a call xx

Princess, you're a star for organising all this, I'm not a big fan of the wines, I'm a champers/prosecco girl so please not 2 bottles for me. I'll probably stick to spirits, may even bring a sneaky amount of vodka in a water bottle in my bag! Classy bird me   

Love and hugs

Sx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Purps- I used to bring Malibu out with me in a daddies brown sauce bottle     xxx


----------



## veda

Hi girls. Sodding af still missing in action!! Argghh we spend all this time praying it doesnt come and when we want it to come it blooody doesnt.!!
I too wantto get cracking with my new cbfm and its still waiting.
Just a general whinge!


----------



## Martha May

purple72 said:


> Martha May FF do a butterfly pin although would be difficult to spot as it's small, when you join charter membership you get one. mine is on my handbag.


Thanks for that info purple72. That's exactly what I was thinking of. I'll look into getting one myself.

Martha May


----------



## purple72

Anne I've probab;ly missed you now, but just read the brown sauce comments!! nearly fell off my chair laughing!

Love ta all xxx


----------



## Rural Hick

y's update.

Latest news - 14 embies, 6 grade one.       

ET due tomorrow lunchtime - three embies being returned, remainder frozen (sorry embies, but ......   )

Personally, I can't wait, but    

So, how has the Mother been preparing ..........  

 y has been relaxing by going on a gulet cruise - lots of swimming etc.  However, the showoff gene resulted in an attempted backwards dive from the deck into the water - about 20'.  Sadly she has been watching my diving technique so ended up doing a belly flop (over rotation) and now has a bruised tit and leg.    She is now banned ..... 

RH


----------



## Ourturn

Anne, Driver - My temp took a nosedive this am so fairly sure I ov'd today! We are all oving together! But I am on cd 24! I dragged dh back to bed this am  

Pix - actually I was drunk after 2 glasses last night and that's when I typed the message, so in retrospect 1 bottle will be fine for me! I have become a lightweight drink wise! 

Ladyv - we had a hog roast in the evening of our wedding...it was yummy!

RH - thanks for the update

RC - good luck for tomorrow! 


Welcome Marthamay and Pinkcarys

Hi Purps, Anna, jerseyspuds and anyone else who is around

The accupuncturist said she was going to leave bruises today and proceeded to pinch my back in 4 places   It really hurt! It was to help my spleen and my energies? 

DH is playing dogs barking and cats miawing off utube and its really winding our pup up!  

Anna x


----------



## Donkey

Sorry I've missed so much, school has been hectic and I'm knackered!

But what fantastic news for RC and RH, I'm soooo excited for you.  

Jal great news for you too  

Pixie , no wine for me thanks...I'm a very light drinker and will probably have just 1 or 2 G&Ts.  I really can't take my drink and feeling ill.    Thanks again for organising it and sorry work is so horrid  


Have to dash and finish cooking dinner

xx


----------



## H&amp;P

What no friday night party?


----------



## Spuds

Ello Ello

Flippin ec - cream crackered and plastered on a bottle of wine  all calories for entire week either eaten or drunk tonight  

Ello sobroody  

Think Ive missed the friday night party  am zonked !!!

xxxxxxxxx
Spuds


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

I been awol too    just back from wedding reception ever so slightly p1ssed    Qiuite a few jd's and just poured another one.  Had a change of plan canecelled dog sitter and stopover at m-i-l' and had a taxi there and back instead.  Still feeling poop with this cold and realy didnt wanna stop in someone else's house overnight and wake up there 2moz  

No idea what day im on   really cant be **** d anymore at the mo  

LW thanx for ur ******** msg hunny, this week been much better, boss has been making LOADS of mistakes and i have been oh so innocently pointing them out to him     "Oh is this right" cos im obviously a bit thick (heehee when its BLARINGLY wrong) i've had such a titter to myself the last couple of days    

Catch up 2moz my darlings


----------



## shortie66

Oooo  

**** y way to go hunny bun you got enough there to share me thinks      

Did have one "poke em in the eye" comment tonight, when someone said "oh so so and wasnt even trying when she got pregnant" felt like saying whaddya want a fcuking medal u **** hole, but i didn cos im a good girl


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies and RH 

Thank you all so much for all your support and good wishes for today - I couldn't have done all this without you.

The last time I was this excited and felt something really life changing was happening was on the morning of our wedding, so I hope today marks the beginning of another really special chapter in our lives.    

I would love to be able share out what we have left - it seems so unfair that one person can get over 10 eggs when some of us try really hard for that 1 golden egg  . Please believe me, if there was a way I could, I would.

I have to relax for 3 hours after having had Gin, Tonic and Slice come home, so will catch up on persos then if that's OK - I have some Mozart ready!!!

Sorry this is such a me post - I promise to be back later.

Love , hugs and kisses to you all.      

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Laura36

Good luck RC


----------



## Rural Chick

Thanks Laura - you're up early/going to bed late


----------



## beachgirl

RC     wishing you lots of luck for ET today      

Off to see friends today in Scarborough so won't be online.....will try and catch up tomorrow with everyone's news


----------



## Rural Chick

Thanks Beachy - have a lovely time


----------



## Jal

Good luck RC!!!!  

I haven't heard from the Lister yet so looks like we are going in today for day 3 transfer, not sure whether I'm happy they are going back where they should be or dissappointed we are not going to blasts  . I'm just   for better quality.

Have a good day all.

J xx


----------



## H&amp;P

RC - Good luck for ET, bet you can't wait to get them home.


----------



## Pixie75

RC -  xxx


----------



## Pixie75

Morning ladies,

Driver: You went to bed late an woke up early, just like I did   Too many thought in my stupid head keeping me awake.   I was just reading about the side effects of the steroids I''ve started taking! 

"The psychiatric disturbances include depression, euphoria, insomnia, mood swings, personality changes, and even psychotic behavior"        So if I harmed my bosses I could blame it on prednisolone!!   

xxxxxxxx


----------



## hunyb

Morning girls!  Hope everyone is enjoying a lazy lay-in this morning.

RC & RH - I'm so excited for you..I know what you mean about the wedding morning thing - I felt exactly the same.       for you all (embies included!)!!  

Well I'm being taken away for the weekend by DH so supposed to be packing a bag right now so just thought I would pop on and deliver my news............(dramatic drum roll!)........OTD was yesterday and its an official  !!  hcg level was 128 which the doc said was a strong positive so we're well chuffed.  DH & I are excited even though we promised ourselves we would try to act like it was no big deal (yeah right...like that was ever gona happen  ).  We're obviously terrified given what happened with our last BFP but have decided whatever happens in the future we have decided to be happy right now!

Love to all and thanks bucket loads for all your support...you're all ace!  

xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Huny - another huge *CONGRATULATIONS* from me

Pixie - a story to make you giggle (below), it did me. One thing I hate doing is reading side effects, but I am sure the defence lawyer would take it into account......

I know I said I wouldn't be online this weekend but I am up and about waiting for some dodgy Irish men to come and fix my drive (we must be mad), DH is in the doghouse (well actually he is still in bed but will be in the doghouse if he ever gets up today) he was so p1ssed last night, I picked him up at 11:45 and he came home, he wouldn't move off the sofa, he was violently sick at about 1am, I finally dragged him to bed at about 2am (I didn't dare leave him on his own after what happen to Steven Gateley this week), at about 3am he got up and went wandering around into the bathroom back into the bedroom, into the walk in wardrobe cupboard thing and when I asked what he was doing he said going to the toilet  at which point I screamed "not in there your not" so he wandered back into the bathroom, got up this morning and the airing cupbard door was open (not sure what he thought he was going to do in there it's not even a full length cupboard it starts at above waist high. Anyway we have our gym induction (like he's gonna be in any state for that ) at 11am so I will take great pleasure in waking him up at about 10am (very loudly)   Oh and it was a race night thing he went to so when I picked him up he had 3 huge helium filled horse shaped balloons that filled up the whole of the back of the car, when I came downstairs this morning and opened the lounge door I nearly had a heart attack, my heart literally leapt into my mouth I thought there was a huge person stood in the lounge (I know they look nothing like a person )


----------



## Pixie75

Hunyb- Well done you. Congratulations      

Driver -    Sounds like he needs a good kick up the   What is he doing drinking so much without you   You go girl, you've got my permission to wake him up in the loudest way possible   (Ps: Warning - Steroids might be talking here   )


----------



## Jal

HunyB - so very very happy for you!!! Go and celebrate, you deserve it!!!

Driver, I've had a couple of nights like thay with my DP (your story did make me laugh though), his actions sound bad enough but I always exaggerate things even more to get them feeling really guilty  

My last post was premature, they called, we are going to Blasts, scared!!!! I wasn't expecting a call so didn't have a pen handy so no idea what's going on. I think she said something like:

3 are where they should be between 7-10 cells (2 or 3 are grade 1!!) then 1 is just behind and I think 2 are way behind at 3 or 4 cells.

Think I'm pleased!! 2 do seem to be better than the rest though so surprised they haven't decided to just put those 2 back.

I may go mad before Monday though!


----------



## H&amp;P

Jal - Fab news on going to blasts, good luck for Monday, have anice relax this weekend and maybe a glass of wine tonight after all you won't be able to have one for 8.5 months after Monday    

Pix - I would say he was at a **** up in brewery but that's not quite accurate as it was a **** up FROM a brewery, he works for Carlsberg and they occassionally do these works things (always no partners   how 21st Century of them) It was amuzing for the 1st half hour but I know I am going to be so tired today after only about 3 or 4 hrs sleep. Not long till I can go and wake him up now   

Oh and he told me the same thing over and over again about 10 times, and no matter how much I said "I know you've already told me that"  he wouldn't stop........think he is quite worried about his inability to drink much now as he has a night ouit next saturday as one of his close friends has jacked in work and is going travelling for 6 months so they are having a leaving drink for him (and cos he hasn't got a partner none of the rest of them are allowed to take their partners, it must be a Northern thing  ) Right I have dusted the lounge, wiped down all the tops in the kitchen cleaned the cooker top, think I will hoover a bit and then go and kick him out of his pit and get cahnged for the gym...


----------



## LV.

Oooo HunyB! Congratulations to you and your DH!       

Driver - you'll be waking him up about now. Make sure you let the gym instructor know to give him hell! 

Jal - Blasts?!?! Wow, that's ace hun! Enjoy your last weekend until you're PUPO and have a nice glass of wine to celebrate

Pix - morning honey. Hope you can step away from Dr Google today and have some chilled out, relaxed Pix time? 

RC/ RH - good luck lovlies!

Kate - hope you're feeling better. I've got a cold too and feel rubbish so I'll join you on the lemsip

Morning everyone!

LadyV xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Wow Huny B - congratulations!


----------



## shortie66

Hunyb congratulations sweetheart     

LV i am going back to bed for a couple of hours



Pixie75 said:


> "The psychiatric disturbances include depression, euphoria, insomnia, mood swings, personality changes, and even psychotic behavior"       So if I harmed my bosses I could blame it on prednisolone!!


Pix this is what im normally like so dont worry too much


----------



## beachgirl

Woohoo Hunyb huge congratulations to you and DH, enjoy your weekend away x


----------



## Ourturn

Hunyb - CONGRATULATIONS!        

Jal - great news re going for blast! 

Pix - I had no side effects whilst in prednisone. Just make sure you take them first thing, otherwise if you take them later they can cause insomnia. 

Driver - sorry but I had to laugh   Can't imagine he'll want to go to the gym! 

RC - keeping everything crossed for you    

Hi Kate, beachgirl , ladyv, miranda and anyine else who is around 

I e-mailed a friend who lives abroad to tell her about my mc and I got an e-mail back. One line saying sorry, then she went on about her kids achievements and enclosed photos   Some people don't have a clue did they? 

Anna x


----------



## Pixie75

Jal: Absolutely fantastic!! Good luck with ET   

LV: Hope are better soon mate   Rest up and take lots of vit C & liquids. Get DP to look after you  

Driver: My DH doesn't drink any alcohol, he doesn't even eat puddings if they've been made with alcohol   and i always complain about drinking on my own but maybe I shouldn't.   Time to wake him up, go girl!!   

Morning Mir & Beach  

Kate: Can you give me a hand to poke my bosses in the eye?   They are SOOO bitter at the moment, one minute I feel they hate my guts but the next minute I hear them saying things like "oh how are we going to cope with not seeing your beautiful face anymore" I thought I've had mood swings!!   

Anna: That's what I do hon but I still get side effects. I feel like my head is about to explode, hope it's not messing up with my blood pressure.   I also feel "high" until about lunch time and get very thirsty all day.  

Better get out of bed now! Hubby is working today and I don't know what to do with myself   

xxxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Pix - oh dear, what dose are you on?


----------



## popsi

Just a quick one to wish everyone a lovely weekend in the sunshine ! x

RC... HUGE amounts of luck for you and RH today and for the following 9 months xxxx

hunnyb... congratulations xxx enjoy this time xx

pix   

kate... love to you hope your ok xx

love to everyone else.. sorry no more personals now off to pack and get ready for our lovely night away.. see you all tomorrorw xxxxx


----------



## Pixie75

Anna - Only 25mg a day hon. Do you think I should speak to Dr G? Mind you I called him yesterday to ask about Clex use and didn't understand a word he said and was to embarresed to ask again having already made him repeat himself twice.   Maybe I should drop him an email.  

Popsi:    AF arrived yet hon?


----------



## popsi

Pix.. no sign at all darling.. what about you   xx


----------



## Pixie75

Popsi ditto   Not sure what to do? Maybe I should go and see a POF doctor next week.   Have you seen anyone?


----------



## Ourturn

Pix - yes e-mail him.


----------



## popsi

pix.. no not yet, i read that until you have missed 3 months there is not a lot anyone can say/do really.. i guess its a little different for us as we are not tx anymore


----------



## Spuds

Morning Ladies  

Huny B - massive CONGRATULATIONS !!!! sending loads of love n   and a little dance like this - 
         

RC - Brilliant news for you and RH too xxxx = Good Luck xxxx 

Jal - good luck - great news too  

Driver - been giggling my head off at your tale  - have you managed to wake him up yet - how grim to have to go to the gym poor thing he he he - I had to do that once and went on the wobble waist thingy - not a pretty site and never ran so fast to the loo in my life !! Good luck for today

Ello So broody LV LJ Slycett Sausage Anna Popsi and all

Have decided I am going to spend the morning sorting out money and seeing if I can get poor DH away from 60hr a week job and into something far more chilled - really sick of seeing him come home looking so exhausted - he came home the other day and said the only good things he had in life were me and his drumming - made me cry   anyway - going to do the lottery again and see if I can refinance so he can stick his fingers up at his boss and go to drum college for a year - we will be more than skint but must be better than this nonsense....hmm bit of a rant sorry girls

Sending loads of love n hugs to all for a fab wkend 

Spuds
xxxxx

Hope you have


----------



## Pixie75

Spuds -    

Popsi - I guess we'll have to wait and see then  I wrote to the Jin and asked if there was anything I can do to bring AF back and they said there is a drug called Primolut N I can take for 5 days x 2 but not sure if it's a good idea to manipulate my body that way.


----------



## popsi

i know what you mean pix... feel that I have done enough messing with my body in the past years, so gonna give it a little chance for a while and just hope its not gone for good  , but i guess whatever happens we only have so much control over this rubbish xx.. hope they show up soon sweets xx


----------



## Pixie75

I know...Hope I didn't ruin your weekend with my silly questions     Have a lovely time away and enjoy food/wine & entertainment  . xxxx


----------



## Lilly7

Hi Everyone,  

Just wanted to say a BIG congrats to hunyb. That's great news.      

Also loads of     for RC and RH. Wishing you all the best for ET. x

jal: Good luck, wishing you all the best too.    

Anna; Some people really don't have a clue! Ignorance is bliss hey! I had something similar the other day with a close relative and was left amazed that anyone could be so lacking in sensitivity. x

After a week of Stim's I was up to the clinic this morning for bloods and a scan, and have had my cycle cancelled as there were only 2 follicles.      The senior nurse said that she thinks my treatment hasn't been managed properly and that I should have been on a higher dose of puregon to begin with! Very frustrating.   


Wishing everyone a great weekend,

Leola. x


----------



## Spuds

Pix -hello xxx 

Leola - So sorry - you must be really p*ssed off - thinking of you and sending loads of    

Spuds


----------



## Ourturn

Leola - I am so sorry   was this tx via the nhs by any chance?

I went into Monsoon to exchange a sale item (it was past the 7 day cut off), luckily they agreed to the exchange (apparantely if the manager had been there she would have said no!). Anyway ended up getting a dress I can wear to the xmas party! It has lots of gold in it, to the knee and is a trapeez style so it hides my tummy! I was going to wear one of my other dresses but couldn't resist...can wear it to my works xmas part too  

Anna x


----------



## Ourturn

Heaps - my clinic use 'Healthcare at home', they deliver and are pretty reasonable I think. Great news that you are stimming

x


----------



## Han72

Hi all

Heapey - have replied to you on the ARGC thread hon and pm'd you 

Hunyb - Congratulations hon!               

Pix -


Pixie75 said:


> "The psychiatric disturbances include depression, euphoria, insomnia, mood swings, personality changes, and even psychotic behavior"       So if I harmed my bosses I could blame it on prednisolone!!


    Mind you 25mg is a relatively high dose, maybe he could reduce it a bit for you 

JAL and RC/RH -     for ET 

Oh bugger, DH wants to go out, back later for more persos!

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## purple72

Hello ladies,

Hunyb CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

Jal well done hunny! fingers crossed for good blast transfer!

Hello to everyone else

hugs to all xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Rc and RH - congratulations on 14 embies!!!! YOu must be re-united with g, t and slice by now!! Let us know how eT went - never got to that stage myself, so have no idea what it's like!

Pixie - you are So lucky having a partner who doesn't drink. You have someone who will drive! I end up driving back from the pub / friends houses / nights out ALL the time so he can drink. But we do live in the country so have no public transport - maybe it's different for you?

Hunyb - CONGRATULATIONS! I hope you have a lovely weekend away sweetie. Your signature saya you have v. low AMH - do you mind me asking how low? I'm obssessing a bit about AMH (again!) at the moment, as the consultant basically told me I had to stop hoping I'd get a BFP with my own eggs, based purely on my AMH result....

Heapey - you've started!!!! We're here for you lovey.    

Kate - glad your week was a bit better.

Anne  - daddy's sauce bottle!!       

and DRiver - 2WW girls!!!! Driver - I hope DP suffered at the gym!!!

Hi everyone else!

Well, I have a rare girlie night out tonight. I'm planning LOTS of drink and have scheduled in a hangover tomorrow. Poor DP has actually agreed (for once!) not to drink tonight so he can drive me down to my friends for food, The X Factor and pre-going out drinks, before then coming to pick us up later, driving us into town, then picking us up from a club MUCH later!!! I hate to think the amount of sexual favours I will owe him after that.  

Jo.


----------



## Donkey

RC your post was lovely, you sound so excited and full of hope.  I hope ET went smoothly and you are resting now.  

jal great news about blasts  

Hunyb congratulations again  

What lovely news we've had this weekend, long may it continue.

xx


----------



## purple72

**** y and RH so sorry didn't mean to miss you out! Congrats on being PUPO!!! snuggle up warm with your new cargo! G T & Slice

just reminded me, did anyone hear about the couple who had twins the other day and called them Jack Daniels and tia maria (I think that was the girls name) honestly imagine calling those names out in the playground  

Sx


----------



## shortie66

Purps theres nothing wrong with the name jack daniels hun     

**** y are u home yet hunny?


----------



## purple72

But Kate hunny would you call your son it!!!

I'm sure when you do get your little boy you'll pick a different name to your favorite tipple, else could cause some confusion when your ordered at a bar! 

Sx


----------



## Rural Hick

RH here.  

Apologies, but RC is remaining chilling at the moment so you only have me.  

**** y has three blasties put back today, so we hope that Gin & Tonic & Slice snuggle down.      

No other information, apart from  start  now.

Love to all who have sent good wishes - it is greatly appreciated. 

RH  

PS We both teach a Jack Daniels and wouldn't recommend it - a good lad but .....!


----------



## Spuds

Thanks for the update RH - sending you both loads of     - take it easy  

Spuds
xxxx


----------



## Jal

RC/RH - 3 blasts - wow!! Well done and good luck getting through the 2ww without going too    

 

Hope everyone is having a good evening, I'm watchin X factor then off to bed, what a rock n roll lifestyle eh!!


----------



## Jal

Leola - just saw your news, so sorry, I know how hard it is to have a tx cancelled but hopefully they have learnt something and will manage you better next time


----------



## Spuds

Hi Jal - join the x factor glass of red wine club   rock n roll hey !


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies and RH  

Thanks again for all your good wishes - I can't begin to tell you how much they mean. Sorry I didn't post yesterday but the WIFI wouldn't work in my room and when I got back I went straight to bed.  

Back here full of beans now though!!!!

Hunyb - hurrah, we can say it loudly now                - well done and please make sure you let that horrid nurse know - silly cow, what did she know    

Jal - congrats to you too hun - try not to worry, easier said than done, I know but you want those precious embies to have the best start possible when they come back home on Monday      

Leola    - I was so sorry to hear that your cycle had been cancelled - I know exactly what it's like - please look after yourself and allow yourself to cry - in hindsight I tried to get on as though nothing had happened which was a big mistake -      to you and DP. If the nurse said it was mismanaged then if you are NHS it shouldn't count as a go, and if you are paying for it, I wouldn't!!

Purps sweetie   - we seriously do teach a JD - and I know a Tia - and it wouldn't surprise me if her second name is Maria - actually, maybe not, more like scrumpy or hooch   Good luck for Thursday hun - will be thinking of you and hoping all goes well - it is Thursday isn't it? 

Kate hun   - great to see you on here again and well done for lasting another week - there is something very satisfying about pointing out people's mistakes when they are so up themselves.   How did the cafe viewing go? Hope your cold is getting better.

Donkey - only a week to go - hurrah - and I think this is the hardest half term, so it's downhill from here!!! Thank you for your kind words    - I really do feel that this is our time,       . It has helped so much being away from all the stresses - it makes such as difference.

Jo - I love Millie's new picture - she is gorgeous. RH is already getting excited because we did say when I got PG that we would get another doggie and pussy tat - so he's already planning!! I hope you had a lovely time last night without having a horrid headache this morning.  

Nix - hi sweetie how are you? Glad you had a great G&S sess the other day.  

AnnaSB - your dress sounds lovely - I adore monsoon, but find them a bit small up top. Can I be really thick and ask what a trapeez style is? Is there a link so we can see a piccy? Perhaps we should all go out and buy new frocks and then we can post piccies!!! I wonder if anyone will wear the same thing    - I can't believe how quickly it's coming up   I'm really sorry about your friend - I told a woman on one of my boat trips that I was here for IVF and she then proceeded to tell me how lucky she was to have 6 children, the last one being when she was 45. Then every 10 minutes she would sigh and say "I'm so lucky" - she was lucky she didn't go overboard, I tell you.  

Heapey - congrats hun - well done you - I'm sure Mr T will work his magic on you. Enjoy the madness that is the ARGC for the next few weeks.  

Spuds - hi hun, how are you? This is the place to rant, so carry on.    to you and DH - 60hours is a really long week for poor DH - I really hope that you can work something out - I   at what he said to you - how lovely and sad at the same time. He must love you so much.  

Pix - nohut - thanks for the lovely good luck bear - he's gorgeous. Please can I order a bottle of white and a bottle of rose so that I can either get totally lashed or I can donate them to my lovely PR friends as I shall be on the orange juice (and I will be  ) I really hope AF shows up soon - it's really strange how she's gone AWOL for lots of people at the same time - how weird is that? I really think your bosses are being horrid because they are [email protected] scared of losing you and are taking it out on you - only 7 days left hun.   From the prednisolone side effects, it sounds like I'm on it, even though I'm not  

Popsi hun - I hope you had a lovely night away and that AF shows up for you soon - I still reckon yours, Pixie's and Beachy's   are all off on holiday sipping Bloody Marys somewhere   I really hope you hear something soon - I have a feeling it will be just before Christmas for you.  

LV - hope your cold gets better soon hun   When is your wedding? We always have a hog roast at school and use the local rugby club - it has a dance floor, bar and lots of space outside - just a thought.

Driver hun - your story about DH had me in stiches, and I bet RH is quaking in his boots in case I start on some stories   . How did he get on at the gym - we want all the gorey details - I hope he was well enough to make it and that he wasn't ill   How are the helium horses doing - I'm not surprised they gave you a fright!!!  

Beachy - hope you had a lovely time in Scarbourough hun      

Anne   - hope little Charlie is getting better after the snip - is Holly fully recovered now? Sorry that work has been so manic for you.   

AOC - you are an expert on so many things hun     - has AF finished now or are you still in a lovely drug reverie?  

Veda - any sign of  yet? Driver is the queen of the AF dances - she has the most amazing dance smilies that she gets from somewhere - I used to find POAS used to bring her on in about 2 hours.  

LJ - hope the panic attacks are subsiding   . Please can we have one bump picture before Junior arrives?  

LW - hope you are OK lovely - have pm'd you about the present . How are you feeling - any sickness yet?     Great news about the insurance - it's about time you had some luck on that front.

Sweepea      to you and your cousin, but great news that you are going to give it another go. Look after yourselves and take time to get over it.  

Swinny - good luck with the immunes results.  

Ally - hope your Dad continues to recover     

Malini - you must be in the East by now, was it Nepal?  

Zuri - hope the shopping is going well!!  

WW - lovely to chat the other day hun    

RH - thank you for everything  

Welcome to Pink, Martha May and Rupee - look forward to meeting you at the party  

 and      to CardiffLaura, Mir, Almond, Coco, Fishy, Lainey, Laura, Likas, Louise, Mag, Malini, Mary, Minnow,  Missy, Nikki, PeeWee, Sam, Sarah , Sparkly, Steph, Tamelia and all the other PR ladies.

Will post separately about ET in a minute.

Love and      to everyone

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Good Morning RC...when are you home?  Bet your over the moon the the blasts chick..

We hada  lovely time yesterday thanks, met up with some friends who've had donor eggs are are due to give birth next month, can't believe the next time we se them they'll have a LO...

Going to have a day cooking today, making soup and chillli...or rather DH plans to lol..


----------



## Rural Chick

Me again  

ET yesterday was lovely, especially as it was the first time we have got this far. It went really well - I had drunk a litre and a half of water before I got to the hospital so had a really full bladder - I had the usual instruction to relax as the speculum went in - yeah right! but once it was in place Dr Sevket was very pleased that I did manage to. I didn't have Ayse (the English speaking coordinator) with me in the end as I decided that if RH couldn't share the moment with me, then I didn't want anyone else to, if that makes sense. There was another doctor who spoke some English as well and he was able to show me the three embies being put back on the screen. I love the way they all say good chance instead of good luck. Ayse saw me afterwards and said that Dr Sevket said he was really hopeful as the embies were really good, so it's up to me now to make sure they snuggle in and implant - fingers crossed as we have never got this far before.
They make you lie down for three hours after ET and I was desperate for a wee afterwards and used the bed pan twice - both times the nurse came back before I'd finisished so I had to send her away - I don't think she was too impressed. In the end I was lying down for nearly 4 hours. I am going to have such a chill out day today - I now know of two couples staying up the road in a really posh hotel, so I reckon that means I'm entitled to go and lie by their pool under an umbrella and natter, even if they are not there!!!!! and then I fly back home tomorrow morning. RH is so excited  - he's already nagging me to look after us all - it's so sweet.
We have the remaining 3 grade 1 embies on ice and the others were deemed by the doctor not to be good enough to freeze - I haven't been told what grade they were, but hopefully we won't need more than the next lot anyway. I can't believe we are nearly there now - OTD is RH's birthday on the 28th and I am really hoping that this year will be the best birthday present ever for him.    
My flight is an early morning one tomorrow and then I'm getting the train back from Stanstead in time for the dentist at 6.00pm - I'll try and get on tomorrow, but it may be Tuesday. Thank you all so much for keeping me company on my travels and adventure - I have never felt lonely in the three weeks I've been out here.
Am getting all    now in a nice way, so will go.       

Love to you all

**** sy **** sy xxxx

Hi Beachy glad you had a lovely time - a cooking day sounds fantastic - I love chilli, especially when someone else makes it for me


----------



## AoC

CONGRATULATIONS, Huny!  So pleased for you, babe!  Brilliant result.  

And congratulations RC on being PUPO!!  Enjoy it, lovely, and you, RH!        LOL - expert in many things and all of them useless!!!  Chainsaw safety, conservation grazing, baking bread, choosing boulders, carrying telegraph poles, scaring elephants, making stuff up, mating habits of toads and tortoises (not together)...

Leola, I'm sorry about your cancelled tx.  I think I cried harder and more for my first cycle being cancelled (because at that stage I didn't realise that happened a lot, or that I had a problem with tx) than I did for my chem preg.  Many       for you.  If they mismanaged your tx, what are they going to do about it?


----------



## AoC

Everywhere I go on the boards today, I'm posting once, then remembering something else I meant to day...    Thanks, RC, A/F pretty much done, now, so off the meds.  Shame.


----------



## Lilly7

Thank you to everyone who sent commiseration's.    

This is my NHS go and when they cancel you are expected to pay for drugs, bloods and scans in order to preserve your funding. The nurse did say that she didn't think I should have to pay for my treatment so far, however it's up to the consultant and clinic manager to decide and agreeing to let me off would mean admitting that they should have done something differently.

The specialist nurse yesterday was clearly really experienced and seemed to know her stuff which I was really thankful for. It's all so much easier when the person your dealing takes the time to explain and answer questions. My Fsh is 5.8 and she said that in light of this a low follicle count is unusual in her experience. She then said something about me having a low reserve!? I haven't had my AMH tested so will ask again to have it done.
She thinks with a higher dose we may get "a few" more eggs. 
So Bl**dy frustrating that the nurse who did my baselines last week said the very same thing and the Dr's didn't listen! 
The highest dose of Purogen that they go to is 250 so I guess that's what I'll be on.

Sorry for the me rant. I felt ok yesterday, but today I feel really     and also p*ssed off   with the clinic.

Love to everyone,

Leola


----------



## LV.

Congratulations RC/ RH!!! PUPO, whoop whoop!! 

Morning Sausage - you're always up so nice and early! I hope D/R is still going well for you chick. Thanks for the village hall tip, I am waiting for a call back from the Sussex Rural Org

Leola - sorry you're having a rough time of it babe. 250 the highest dose they do? Wow - that is low! Most clinics go to 450, some even to 600 so you are on a VERY low dose there, it's not surprising your response has been below parr. What is she basing her low ovarian reserve judgement on? Your response on a low dose of stimms? That's a tad bonkers! Your FSH is good there but sometimes 
a high E2 level can mask a high FSH so unless that's the case I reckon you just need the volume turned up on your stimms! How frustrating that your doc isn't listening, is a change of clinic an option? 

We're off to see DP's dad in hospital today as he had a lump removed yesterday. They think it's prostate cancer but we won't know fur sure  until the results come back in a week or so but it's very treatable if it is so nobody has gone in to meltdown quite yet. I have made him some chocolate brownies which I hope will be better than the hospital food.

Hope everyone else is doing OK

LadyV xxx


----------



## AoC

Leola7 said:


> This is my NHS go and when they cancel you are expected to pay for drugs, bloods and scans in order to preserve your funding.


Leola, I know you're upset and you probably just want to crawl into a hole, but in my opinion, you need to challenge this. I've never heard anything so outrageous in my life (and I work for the NHS!) When my cycle was cancelled, I wasn't liable for any of the costs, and it didn't count as one of my free goes.

So, what are they saying? If THEIR decisions result in a treatment plan that doesn't work for you, YOU, and NHS patient, have to pay for the treatment that was no use to you If it were me, I'd go straight to your local PCT's complaints department with that one, focussing on the paying for it issue, rather than the 'right dose' issue. I'd also recommend talking to ICAS first - http://www.nhs.uk/choiceintheNHS/Rightsandpledges/complaints/Pages/NHScomplaints.aspx

Anyway that's just me. I know you'll be feeling bruised and unwilling to take things on right now, so dont' feel bullied by me! I'm just outraged on your behalf. 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## AoC

Sorry your DP's Dad isn't well, LV - hoping for the best results, and the best treatment, for him.


----------



## Marie2008

Hi All,

I've been reading through your thread - really interesting and helpful to know people are going through similar experinces.

I would really appreciate views from any of you who has experienced or who just knows a little about natural IVF and mild / short protocol for poor responders?

I am 33 & had an abandoned IVF in Feb due to poor reponse despite FSH being 2. (Doing IVF because of low sperm count - they said I was fine!). After my FSH level jumped to 14! I just dont't think my body liked being shut down & all the drugs.
Due high FSH they put me on 450 Menopur, long protocol again and I only produced 1 good sized follicle. They got 1 egg but it didn't fertilise despite being 'normal' quality.
They said this is as good as it gets and I would have a better chance with a donor egg. I am not prepared to use a donor egg and am determined to explore all options.

I am now going for short 'antagonist' protocol with no down regulation drugs but they said my response might still not be great. I am happy to try this but if this again gives a poor response do you think I should try mild IVF?
I think I might respond better to less drugs as I got 3 follicles on 150 Menopur (vs 1 follicle on 400 Menopur).

I got pregnant last Sep and had a miscarriage plus my periods have been normal and very regular. It's only when they started shutting my body down with drugs that my FSH levels have started playing up.

All comments are much appeciated!
Thanks
Marie


----------



## Malini

Here's a little   for you all from Ha Noi in Vetnam.  I leave tonight to head home to you, Charlie and dh.  Woohoo.  I am happy to be leaving a holiday, unusually, because I want to be with my good man.

To LW - HURRAH. I have scanned over 40 pgs and hope that I am correct that you have had only good news and are now in waiting ...again.

Hunb - Thrilled for you too.  A first time BFP must be SOOO special.  Delighted.

RC and RH - What a duo you are, and I'm thrilled about your trio.  Sending you  

Jo - Well done, you go girl.

Driver and AnnaofC - So sorry that we won't have your company at the party and for me, the chance to host you.  I would have loved to have met you both and hope that there is an opportunity some time soon.

AOC - Good luck.  We are with you.

Sweetpea - I feel a tinge of your disappointment and hurt, and that makes me realise how horrid this is.  

Zuri - Have fun in Chicago. Shopping, shopping!!!

Ally - How awful.  I really hope that there is light soon and I will   for your dad's quick and full recovery.

Oh jeez, there are so many more and I have sat here for hours reading, chuckling, sometimes tearful and always full of HOPE for you all.

To Pixie (I promise that it is only for sleep that I will ever reject your company... I love to sleep), Tracey (yippee about the toy shop), Mag, Almond, Nix, LV (fingers crossed that op was ok), Popsi (grr, the wait is agony), Kate, Anne, AnnaSB, Beachie, Laura, Mir (praying for a house offer NOW), LJ, Purple, Heapey and newbies... I know I have forgotten someone and it will come to me as soon as I walk away from this computer and I will feel terrible.


----------



## Ourturn

BBC! now one of the topics is 'Is IVF damaging society'?   WTF I can feel my blood pressure rising already! 
Personals in a mo!


----------



## Ourturn

RC & RH - congrats on being Pupo! 3 blasts is amazing! I have a feeling you may have tripple trouble on your hands! RC Tarpeeze is basically a trianlge shape. Won't post the link as the pic is pretty minging, the dress looks much better on.

Leoela - that is ridiculous! Anna is right, I have never heard of that   When my second cycle was canceled the day before et (because our lone embryo stopped dividing, they did not ask for any money back, and I had had £1500 of drugs, + the cost of bloods, scans and ec! In fact they said they would give me another cycle and treat it as a continuation  of the 1st, beacuse it was cancelled and reading between the lines they should not have swapped protocol! In my experience the nhs can only cope with straight foward cases when it comes to ivf. They tend to apply a blanket treatment which might be ok if you are in your 20's but does not suit everyone!
Also they are using a VERY low dose of stimms. I am always on 450 of menapur, but many places go up to 600! Anna has given you some great advice, please complain. 

Malini - hope you had a nice holiday!

Marie - have you had your amh done? I have never heard of an fsh changing so dramatically. You probably need to test if something is supressing your natural fsh, think e2 does this...can someone correct me if I'm wrong? If this is the case your body is not shutting down. You should find you do much better on the short protocol.    

Hi ladyv, beachgirl, Anna and anyone else who is around

Anna x


----------



## laurab

Hi All,

The Rurals... 3 blasts!!!! Do you want me to send you the link to the chipper thread now??!   You know you'll never sleep again if they all take don't you!!! Pah sleep is overrated anyway.  

Beach - Oh hon, sorry i've not been there for you.   How are you feeling about it? I guess there are positives to it as well as being heartbreaking, not fair you are going through this again.  

Hunyb -   Congrats girl!  

Jal - Wow thats a fair ole crop!

Leona - When my NHS cycle was cancelled I had to just pay for my drugs on the next cycle the rest I got free. 

Mir -Oh house sold!? 

Anna - Morning!

Hello to the rest of you lovely ladies.

Sorry I've not been around (again) the chippers have all had cold and hence not sleep nearly the entire week and then to top it all tim went away this weekend and I ordered myself a ****** and got food poisoning so been rough as old boots all night.   And my first photography project is due in on Thursday and I haven't done it. Bugger.


----------



## Overthemoon

Afternoon lovelies  

Congratulations HunyB     

Congratulations PUPO RC     Take it easy and wishing you lots of sticky vibes    

LauraB, ouch, poorly babes and food poisoning you poor thing, hope you're all feeling better soon, can we help you with your photography project? Let us know if you want some suggestions  

Leoela, sorry hun, that's the pits. And you shouldn't have to pay for their failings.  

Malini, hello! So great to hear from you, can't wait to hear about your travels  

LV, sorry about DH's Dad, hope he's ok   How's your soldier doing?

Heapey, follie growing vibes     

Driver, I'm up for a Northern girls lunch/dinner. Can you suggest some dates? I'm very flexible. Swinny, Anne, Wazy, Beachy, HunyB are you girls up for it? Anyone else?  

Pixie lovely, how many days left at your old job?

Hello AnnaSB, AnnaSausage, Marie and anyone else around  

LW x x x


----------



## laurab

LW - I have to take pictures of the alphabet in objects... i.e An orange could be an 'O' and a camels double hump could be a 'M' some letters are dead easy but I'm struggling with i, z, g, f, q, k, r, j, d..... so most of them really! Any suggestions welcome!


----------



## Miranda7

Are you wanting phonics words for them? And stuff that might be around your house?

How about:

Incy Wincy Spider, 
Zip, 
Grandama, Grass, Glass
Frog, Flour, Flower
Quilt, Quill, 
Kiss, Kiwi fruit, Kids
Rope, Road, Rock
Jelly, Jam, Juice
Dog, Drain, 

Argh! Ran out of time!

xxx


----------



## AoC

If you're looking for the shape of the letter, try a tap for the r...


----------



## Overthemoon

Oops, sorry. I fell asleep and have only just woken up  

Laura, that sounds like a really cool project. Umm, ok, what letters are you short on now?


z= could you have an N on it's side? so submit another N and rotate the image 90degrees  
i = a lit candle (with a bit of imagination)?
g = an ear  
f =  umm, thinking
q = a peak cap on its side
k = the end of a wall papering table rotated 90 degrees
r = a pistol pointing downwards (do the children have a toy one?)
j = a baby sitting with his/her arms out front 
d = a peak cap rotated 180 degreesand mirror imaged from q

Have I got the right idea or am I being a hindrance?  

LW xxx


----------



## Han72

laurab said:


> LW - I have to take pictures of the alphabet in objects... i.e An orange could be an 'O' and a camels double hump could be a 'M' some letters are dead easy but I'm struggling with i, z, g, f, q, k, r, j, d..... so most of them really! Any suggestions welcome!


i - a line and a blob made from tomato ketchup?
z - zip - laid out in a z shape
g - erm... 
f - I've got one of those mug tree thingies for hanging my mugs on - looks a bit like a f if viewed from the right angle....?
q - garden hose coiled up like the letter q or maybe that should be g if we're sticking with a phonetic theme like Mira suggested
k - knitting needles
r - like the q maybe a bit of rope laid out in the right shape?
j - old fashioned brolly handle/walking stick, clothes hooks...
d - mug handle

Off for a walk before the sun disappears completely back for a proper catch up later! Love to all!

xxx


----------



## lucky_mum

HunyB - fantastic news!  wishing you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy 

RC & RH - yay!!!! PUPO people!!!!  ooo happy for you both - like everybody else, have absolutely everything crossed for you, hope so much you get a whopping BFP on RH's birthday, what a fantastic present! safe journey home hon and hope the  doesn't drive you (too) insane! 

Jal - great news!  good luck for transfer!   

Leola - sorry you got cancelled   

Laura - so sorry you've all been ill    do the letters have to all be lower case or uppercase or can you have a mixture? (DH suggests a hook for the J - do you have any fishing hooks? or maybe a cup hook or teatowel hook?)

All good here  v tired as V is having a growth spurt/is a little milk monster at the moment so not getting so much sleep - but who needs sleep!  we are more and more in love with her as each day passes, she is our dream come true 

Sorry for no more personals  - V just waking up from her nap! lots oif love and luck to all! 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## veda

hi all
finally my a/f came after being a week late.!  i knew it was on its way as pmt kicked in.

leola my last cycle was abandoned due to poor response and on nhs too. they havent made me pay anything and as far as im aware i shouldnt have to pay for anything (other than prescription fees) on my last try. i think you should get your amh done (i had to pay private for this at the nuffield and it cost £56) the nhs asked me to have this before my first nhs try. mines was 13.6 so not as bad as some of the girls on here so it was a huge surprise i resonded so badly. my fsh was 5.6. you should have a follow up to discuss your next treatment plan and maybe increased drugs.

marie you sound just like me. i too seemed to stimulate better on less drugs and wonder if this can happen. on my iui i overstimulated on 1 amp alternate days and on ivf 6 amps i didnt do anything!! they have suggested i try hrt for 1 month then go straight into stimming so am going to try this next. i think its a fairly new treatment as cant find much info on it.

rc and rh im so chuffed at your brillient blasts! sending you positive sticky thoughts.
the girls that got bfps well done.
well my dp is requesting ebay now so will catch up later.

v


----------



## Wing Wing

Hi Girls

Sorry not to have posted for so long but I really came down with a huge crash after the last disastrous cycle.  Was in pain for a good two weeks afterwards and was sooo depressed.  Ended up being signed off work for 2 weeks and then took an extra weeks holiday just to make sure I was ready to move on.  

Have been speaking to RC on a regular basis so know her FABULOUS news - how exiting hey?     Also know from her that LW is also preggers - weyhey!     And just seen Huny's news!     Is the thread on a bit of a roll at last?!! 

However, I have not had any time to read back so have no clue about anyone else.  I do apologise but will eventually catch up.  Maybe if anything significant has happened to anyone else, you could let me know?  I can't believe that we were at the start of 95 when I had the last tx and now you lovely lot have got well into part 96 - what an amazing bunch you are!

Oh, take it the Christmas bash is still on?  Have got flights sorted so hope so!  Can someone tell me where to be and at what time and also, is anyone staying with me that night?  Think Anna said yes originally but can't really remember!!!!

Hope you are all ok loverlees and look forward to catching up again soon.

Wing Wing XXXXXX


----------



## AoC

Welcome back, WW and  .  Yes the Christmas do is still on, but sadly I can't make it anymore.    

AFM, I'm down regging for IVF #3.  Doin' fine, just fed up with jabs at 10pm when I want to go to bed at 9pm!


----------



## Donkey

Good to see you back WW, sorry things felt so bad for you  

xx


----------



## Spuds

Quickie from me tonight - stuffed full of grub n beer and watching Doc Martin - cant believe the two tw*ats zig n zag are still in x factor arghhhhhh

RC - thanks for your msge - had a good heart to heart with DH tonight - think we are getting somewhere with 'alternatives' to the 60 hr week ! xx - sending loads of   for you and yours n 3 peas  xx

Love to all - enjoy the Sunday night telly 

Spuds
xxxx


----------



## laurab

Awww thanks girls!! Its pretty open so you can do what you like...its aout your creativity rather than it eing right or wrong.  Took the chippers to the park for some inspiration and managed to smash my front teeth when sitting in front of the swing so no more piccies yet!!  I've not been dentist for 14 years.... totally terrified.    

Off to drink my tea with a straw. 

Love to you all. XXXX


----------



## shortie66

Good evening ladies  

Not sure yet but may not be able to make xmas party, depends on whether we get cafe or not   Sure you will all have a brilliant time tho 

Still getting over cold and feeling pretty poop, not really posting much now as you can probably all see, dont really have a lot to say anymore im afraid on the subject of ttc nat or tx. 

Wishing you all the very best of luck in your journeys and hope you dont have too long to wait for your dreams to come true.


----------



## popsi

kate.. dont you dare leave us honey xxx i have nothing to post really either just talk a load of [email protected] sometimes lol xxxxx 

laura.. OUCH .. hope your ok xx

pix darling.. no you did not spoil my weekend at all honey, we are here to help each other xx

much love to everyone else.. sorry no more personals had a fantastic night last night but spent way too much time in the hotel bar until early hours so suffering today, but me and DH had a ball ! 

xxx


----------



## AoC

OMG, Laura, ouch!  You poor baby!    Hope the dentist sees you right... they're a lot less scary than they used to be.  

... ...  yep, that was the one idea my brain was capable of holding.  Deep into the land of the hot flush and nausea, now, and currently have a HORRIBLE headahce.  I hate stressful Sundays.  15 D/R jabs done, 8 more till baseline.


----------



## AoC

Oh, come on.  You're telling me I was the only one up in the small hours?    That's just so sad....


----------



## beachgirl

Laura    oh no you poor thing, hope the dentist goes ok chick


----------



## popsi

morning girls .. why do mondays come round so quickly  

Anna... WHY are you up at that time !!!! or had you just not bothered going to bed   x

hope everyone has a good(ish) monday.. i am hoping to finish lunch time today as have loads of house work to do after being away xx

catch you all later xxx


----------



## AoC

Headache woke me up.    It's under control now, though.


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

Huny- Wow, congrats to you love, well done and you're right to be happy. Enjoy, those levels are good hun  

Jal- Good luck today lovely  

Anna- Sorry about your insensitive friend, not nice  

Kate- Oi, get your **** back here lovely lady. We LOVE you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  

WW- I was thinking about you last night hun, so sorry things have been so awful but really glad you're back  
I was staying with you I think yes I think? Or Malini, ? I can't remember     

RC - So pelased for you hun  

Pix-  

Alls-  

Charlie is fine after his snipping   thanks yes. He's gone on to big boy food now bless him
Holly has been signed off which is brilliant too so all cats (Oscar is fine too ) are healthy for once   

xxxxxx


----------



## Han72

Bonjour tout le monde! 

Hey Laura  so sorry about your teef hon! Good luck with the fang doctor 

Anne - fab news re the puddy cats hon!

Sausage -  glad your headache has calmed down hon! 

Mash - really hope you and DH can find a viable alternative    - 60 hours a week is     

Popsi - welcome back hon, sounds like you guys had a fab time!  But now it's PAYBACK!!! Enjoy the housework!   

Kate -      sorry you're not feeling well hon!  And I know I hate it when there are no actual tx plans on the horizon, but please keep posting! You have to - I bought a plastic cover for my keyboard especially to protect it from food/drinks being sprayed all over it whenever you post something hilarious (which is most of the time  ) Seriously I'm sorry you're feeling   and it must be stressful trying to sort out the cafe thing but we'd miss you if you stopped posting             

Leola hon  so sorry about your cycle being cancelled, I still can't believe they charge you for it! Surely that is totally unjustifiable   Or have I missed something?  I know things are really painful right now, but when you're ready I hope you can challenge them on this cos it just doesn't sound right at all!  Also 250 puregon isn't much at all, if they're really interested in increasing their success rates and getting value for what is after all tax-payers' money then they need to start being a bit more flexible in their protocols!  But that's another argument for another day! Good luck hon  

WW - hey hon, long time no nuffink!  Sorry you've been feeling down but it's lovely to see you back on here again!  Re the Christmas party, I keep asking for a reminder of when it is but I keep missing the reply! I'm sure there's some kind of calendar thingie you can set up on here, you put in the event date and details and then everyone who's coming accepts it... lemme see if I can work it out in a bit!

Hi Veda - I think your protocol sounds a bit like estrogen priming. Geoff Sher at SIRM in the States seems to think it helps in PR's?  Not sure if it's exactly the same thing tho, I think Sam22 knows more about it, you out there Sam hon?

Hey Mama-Joy! - I do love that profile pic of Vivvy, she's soooo CUTE!!!!  I'm so glad to see how much you and the other PR mums are enjoying motherhood, sometimes I worry that after having waited so long, what if I hate it when it happens/can't cope blahblahblah but you guys inspire me 

Hey Malini  - Lovely to hear from you honey!  Did you enjoy your hols? It's never quite the same when DH isn't around though is it?  Wishing you a safe journey home and a happy reunion with your good man!

Ally -    any news on your dad hon?  Hope he's ok         Did you beat up that nurse yet?!

LV -    same to you hon, hope your DP's dad's biopsy comes back clear     

RC and RH - Can't remember if I said it before or not so just in case I forgot - congrats on being PUPO!!! Have some       Hope you had a safe journey home 

Beachy - how are you hon? Was there any further news on the mystery HCG level 

Jal - Congrats on getting such a great haul hon!  And BLASTS!!!! Good luck for ET honey           By the way, when did they start you on the cetrotide? Was it the first day of stims or a few days afterwards...? 

Right better get my **** in gear, instead of sitting in front of the PC today i am going to introduce our lodger (my 20yo student cousin  ) to the joys of the sales at Galeries Lafayette - I've got some vouchers - YIPPEEEEE!!!  Apologies to everyone I've missed!

xxx


----------



## Wing Wing

Ouch Laura - poor you.  Are they totally smashed or can you be saved?

Kate - have PM'd you - we will track you down if you go anywhere!!  Your inbox is full by the way so if you don't have message from me, let me know.  Just wanted to tell you I know how you feel.  I feel as if I have nothing to say either.  Don't know what to do at all now dreams are smashed.

Hi Donkey

Hi AoC - glad to hear the stims are going ok.  Stick with it loverlee!

Hi Anne - glad the cats are all OK. Quite a relief for you I should think!  You are welcome to stay with me but only if someone tells me where and what time!!!  RC also mentioned to me that we have to pre-order wine or something - ??  

Nix - the party is evening of 27 November.  AS you can see, I have no idea where or what time to  meet!

Hi Popsi - any news on the adoption hon?  Must be soon.

Hi to everyone else - I will catch up but it will be slow as I just don't have enough "me" time!  

Love to all.

WW X


----------



## Jal

Hi all

On the floor at the moment. 

Got off the train today at Sloane Sq and noticed 3 missed calls and DP had 2 also. Kind of knew at that point there was bad news to come but as we were round the corner from the clinic just carried on.

When we got there I asked receptionist if they had been trying to get in touch with us and she said, don't worry they would have left a message, felt slightly better but still apprehensive.

We get taken down to EC and get told OTD etc then the embryologist popped her head through the hatch to tell us that the embies haven't reached blasts, she said there is 1 that might make it and we could have that transferred and there was a chance it would continue.

We asked to see the consultant and he gave us the same options. Have 1 transferred now or wait til tomorrow and see what happens to them all. They may improve or there is a chance that they may all arrest. 

We made the choice to wait til tomorrow as if they are in me or in the lab the chances are the same apparently so would rather not put myself through 2ww if I don't have to.

Will get a call at 9am tomorrow to let us know either way but it's not hopeful.

This ever happened to anyone before?

J x


----------



## Little Me

Hi Jal- Sorry hun, what a stress for you. I can't offer any advice I'm afraid, just a


----------



## Miranda7

LOADS can happen with enbryos in 24 hours Jal, masses. They may have even developed into blasts while you were having your consult. I think if I were you I'd ring up last thing this afty and ask the embryologist to have another look at them, rather than just waiting till tomorrow.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Very quickly.....

Girls thank you so much for your continued concern for my dad and all of us - it really means alot   

My dad has improved alot since he first went into hospital but he is still there for at least 2 more weeks. Basically he has a very rare inflammation of the spinal cord which caused the paralysis. He is now walking (very shakily) and has good movement is his left arm but he is still got lots of problems with his right arm and his bladder is still not working. He is amazingly positive but I know it is getting him down from time to time. It was lovely as we took him home for the weekend which was great and I think that really helped his PMA having lots of cuddles and yummy food, nice clean normal clothes, baths etc. Then he went back this morning and he will stay there until friday as they need to monitor him. They are so concerned that he will have a relapse and that if he does it could be so much worse (full and permanent paralysis or worse still it could kill him by shutting down vital organs). It must be so hard for him and my mum carrying around that fear. It scares me to death. Trying not to wrap him in too much cotton wool though as it drives him mad. So watch this space. He has been told that he is unlikely to make a full recovery and will be left with some element of disability but he has decided that that is not going to be the case. Like father like daughter eh! I can see where I get my determination from now!!     

I am fine - sticking to my 'plan' been doing my BBT this month and it had been around 36.4 - 36.2 but on saturday morning suddenly was 35.8 - I wonder if that could have been ovulation. It is rising since but very slowing, 35.9 yesterday and 36 today   Any ideas? Never done BBT before.

RC&RH - congrats guys - can't believe you have 3 blasts on board!! Me thinks you will be on soft drinks this crimbo     

HunyB - well done sweetheart - yes be happy - you got a BFP!!  

Laura - hon - really hope the dentist is gentle with you  

Kate - darling - you have a dreadful bug it will make you feel worse about everything as it will depress you. Hang in there and don't go anywhere as you will be missed dreadfully by all.    

Nix - no not beaten the beatch up yet as Dad was moved that night to a much better ward. We met another wonderful nurse there who when she saw my dad take his first steps said "praise be to god - he is walking" then ran over to hug each and every one of us. The moment was worthy of Hollywood, we were all in floods of tears! 

Anne - sweetness thank you so much for your text honey pie - means alot   

Pix - Well done you with all this party organisation. Please let me have your bank details so that I can send you some money. It is so close now you may as well give me the total and I will send you the full amount. You cannot take the strain of the finances on this as well as the organisation. I will drink white wine or bubbles or spirits. Maybe get a few bottles for the table then we can buy from bar? Just a suggestion? Kisses and cuddle sweety - lovely chatting yesterday   

Sorry no more personals - much love all round      

Oh good luck Jal - thinking of you


----------



## Little Me

Alls- Things are going in the right direction hun, that's a good thing. I will keep thinking positive thoughts for him hun and the odd little   too for good measure  
Can't wait to see you on ther 27th


----------



## popsi

ally.. i am so pleased that things are going in the right directions for your family honey, your Dad sounds like a super strong person and of course he is surrounded by the love of a wonderful family also xx he will get better

anne... hiya honey how are you x

nix.. cleaning all done now so was not too bad lol.. xx hope you have a nice day shopping .

jal.. its not over yet by a long shot honey xx

AofC.. hope your head is better now honey xx

RC.. hope your ok sweets xx

kate..   

Pix.. how are you honey, did you email/call anyone xx

right.. i am off for a nice walk along the canal with DH and the dog.. if anyone sees any missing AF's you know who's they are    send them right back home to the PR board xx


----------



## Little Me

pops- Hi lovely, I'm ok thanks babes, you know how it is- same s hit, differerent day


----------



## popsi

yep that just about describes it hun


----------



## AoC

Head getting better.  Found some co-codamol left over from laparoscopy in Jan 2007!  Does anyone else hoard meds?  SUCH a bad thing to do....  

Jal        I'm with Miranda - ask them to check again today.  I know it's not the same, but my 'slow' 2 cell embie turned into a 'excellent' 3 cell embie while they were prepping me for ET!  Okay, so it didn't last, but I DID get pregnant from that embie, too!  Lots can happen very fast.  Hoping it works out for you!    

Sorry, I'm a rubbish poster at the mo - can't really manage much more.


----------



## mag108

HUNYB: Hurray for you and your bloke thats brilliant news!  

Leola: sorry your tx has been cancelled. Make sure you get to talk to cons about it so they do better next time?!!!! It's very annoying, so much goes into prep for tx!

RC & RH Have missed your exciting news so belated congrats on the blast! Enjoy being PUPO!  

Hi MAl : we have missed you, hope you have had a fab hol!

Welcome Marie, cant offer a lot of help, but I am sure someone on here can

Laurab: You have had your hands full...ooh for your teeth! .hope all is better now!
I loved all the creative responses to your photography project!

WW: missed you too!

Kate: how is the c.k. boss? Listen hun take a step back if you need to but it is gr8 having you on here and we would miss you. ....

Jal: Fingers crossed its better news tomorrow    

Ally: xxx for all you and your family are going through...

AnnofC: ! I have some codine from my laproscopy in 2008! Saving it for a very special day!


Just back from an epic trip Manchester - London - Eastbourne - London  - Manchester (Friday night -Mon). Gorgeous weather in EAstbourne (DH"S mothers birthday treat). So so tired of sitting in cars, the worstest bit being driving from south to north London yesterday yuk yuk yuk yuk yuk! [eventful weekend....arrived London Friday nite at 10pm, arrived at a very glam arty party at 11pm got home at 3am...how very!, car brokedown Sat pm 16 miles from Eastbourne (fixed by AA)}

V nice not being at work. My AF arrived last week, hurray. A bl***by nother hcg tomorrow and hopefully levels will be 0. Then its immune results from Dr G and having to decide do we pay for a hysteroscopy privately as I know my NHS conc will not do it (he has done a laproscopy). 

Have decided that am going to try to get a bit fitter and eat a bit better and prepare for IVF in Dec-Jan.
Cant squeeze in a go before xmas the dates are too tight (lister closed from Dec 20-Jan 5!).

XXX to everyone, sorry no more persos, you are all in my thoughts

X


----------



## Ourturn

Ally - sounds like your dad is heading in the right direction  

Jal - keeping everything crossed for you  

Wing wing - will be staying with my sis after all but thanks for the offer. Will have a load of stuff with me as will be staying until Monday.  Pix has organised a venue, can't remember the name, can anyone post the link please? Don't think a time has been set? 

Anne  

Kate - how are things at work 

Mag - welcome back. Looks like we may be cycling together! 


Hi Anna, popsi, mirander and anyone else who is around.

Don't think I ov'd last weekend after all, my temp is fairly low   On cd28, will see what happens. Would rather not take anything to bring af on as I'm allergic to one set of pills, and the another make me very down! 

Bad news and good news. Bad news is that Dr G's sec called to say he is away when my appointment is booked...we had the whole weekend planned  . So we will be going the monday after our party. Dh will come down on the Sat. 

Good news, found out that we will get our final nhs funded cycle. They said we can go before xmas if af arrives v soon, but if it doesn't tx will be in Jan. I don't mind because this will give us a chance to get our test results back from Dr G and arrange for any treatment he recommends to coincide with the ivf cycle. 

Anna x


----------



## mag108

thats gr8 Anna, delighted you get another free go and it would be gr8 to be cycling together
X


----------



## Lilly7

Thanks again for all your replies and info. It' such a support!    

Ladyverte, So sorry to hear about your DP's dad.     
I hope your Choc Brownies still went down well.  
Thanks for the info about raised E2 masking high FSH. The clinic didn't say anything to me about having a raised E2 . . do you think they would have done if it was an issue or would I need to ask them?
I've started looking into other clinics and have arranged to go to an open day at Care Nottingham.

Anna of C; Thank you So much for all the info. It has been a great help. I called ICAS and then my PCT liaison office this morning and explained the situation. They were very helpful and offered to make contact with the clinic etc.
I also emailed my consultant this morning and now have a follow up appointment on Friday to "discuss the cycle and it's implications". I've decided to wait and see how that goes, and if it isn't resolved fairly, I will get back in touch with the Liaison office to take it further. 
Sorry to hear that you've been feeling so rough. x

SoBroody; I think your completely right in what you wrote about the NHS having a "blanket treatment" which is great if your not a 'complicated' case!    
Great that your clinic took responsibility and didn't charge you for their failings! x

laurab; Sorry to hear about your teeth. I hope you get them sorted with as little pain and trauma as poss. It sounds like a great photography project your doing! x

Veda; Thanks for the info. I will ask to have my AMH done at my appt on Fri. Do you mind me asking which clinic you've been at? Anywhere near Sheffield?
Did you have to pay the full cost of the drugs or just the prescription charges?

Nixf01; Thanks for the moral support.  I hope you had fun at Galeries Lafayette. I spend quite a bit of time in France but haven't come across it. x

Thinking of you Jal and sending    . 

RC & RH; I hope your all doing well. 

LJ; Hope your Ok, I haven't seen you on here for a little while. xxx

Hi to everyone else,


Love Leola


----------



## Donkey

Laura …OUCH! You poor thing.

Anne, so glad to hear all your cats are doing well.

Ally fab news that your dad is on the mend.  I know it’s a long slow process but at least it’s in the right direction.

AOC I too hoard drugs and in fact used DHs voltarol (left over from a dislocated shoulder 6 years ago and self medicated 3 times a day for 3 weeks).  I admitted this to my GP to get some more!!!  I also get co-codamol from my mum as I need them for 3 days every AF (and that’s a ‘good’ AF).  I’m all for sharing drugs!!!

Mags I hope this AF is the close of this very sad chapter for you

Jal we’re thinking of you.  I agree with Mir, and I hope you phoned the clinic this afternoon.

Kate DON’T GO ANYWHERE!!!  We need your Barry White CD and we love you.  You’re just feeling low, please stay.

RC hope you’re looking after yourself…no heating at school today, you know what they’re like…not till after half term.  It was blo00dy freezing so when the kids moaned I told them to tell the head.

I’m very excited DH has got last minute tickets to see Spandau Ballet on Weds.  We’re going with a group of old friends (2 dropped out).  I am an 80s teenager.


Love to you all
xxx


----------



## Spuds

Sorry ladies - am cream crackered ;(

Just a quickie to say hello to Nix and thnks for your message - hope to get somewhere soon with dh on stupid work hours 

Jal - sending masive   to you - Im sorry I dotn have advice for you on where you are - can just send loads of  

Kate/Slycett - where are you ? dont disapeer completely lovey - sending you loads of   too xxxx

Sausage xx

Mash ere is considering leaving treatment till after Christmas - team is busy taking out grievances against me left right and centre (great) skint and hubby stressed to the hilt - thinking its best to wait but then panic as 1st trtmt was back in May arghhhh - hey ho - enough ranting 

See you all soon - sending zillions of     +  
Spuds
xxxx


----------



## Pixie75

Evening girls,

It's been a sad day for team PR. Here are some   for those who need them. Can I have some too please?  

It's been a horrible day/week/month for me! I'm really all over the place...never knew changing jobs could be this stressful. I feel really unwanted/lonely. 

I went to the other place to talk through a few things before I start and was introduced to MD whom I've never been told about before!!  It was said all along I was going there as a director and as far as I am concerned that is the highest level you can get in our industry so I left there in a bit of a shock and disappointment. Got home and had a cry but decided not to go into a new job feeling this way (and more importantly to bed )so i've called the owner on her mobile tonight and basically asked in a nicest way possible if the lady I met today would be senior to me and would I need to answer to her?? She said absolutely NOT! Phew!! She explained her job would be different to mine, she'd run all the business side of things, proposals, budgets...so all the boring stuff (in her words) but I will be dealing with the press which is the area I am good at. Not that I have a problem with authority but a)it was shock to the system b) The last thing I want, is to deal with someone who has ego problems and tries to stop me doing my job properly. Anyway, hope it's all sorted now!!

Still no AF  I've had my ASI saliva test results back which doesn't look good so after Sam/MissyG I too seem to have immune issues and low cortisol levels which seems to me is far from being a coincedence. I will see an expert but this is what my report says ;

*DEVIATIONS FROM THE NORMAL CORTISOL RHYTHM

The morning cortisol level is above the normal range. This may be a reflection of low night time blood
sugar levels, insomnia, chronic pain, inflammation, glycogen storage impairment or an imbalance in
the hypothalmic adrenal axis.

The noon cortisol level is below the normal range. Noon cortisol levels may be a good indication of
adaptive adrenal gland function since they represent the adrenal glands' response to the demands of
the first few hours of the day. Low noon cortisol levels suggest a degree of adrenal hypofunction with
decreased adaptive response.

A Low afternoon cortisol is suggestive of suboptimal adrenal functioning.

A Low midnight cortisol may be suggestive of suboptimal adrenal functioning, where low cortisol
levels are present at other times.*

Sorry, I didn't get chance to update you on our Xmas do but I'll do that ASAP girls.

Love to you all.

Pix xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Good Morning

Pix    glad that you managed to get things talked through with the owner, I'm sure all will go well and I wish you lots of luck.  When do you start?

What do you need to do regarding your cortisol levels?

I had my appointment yesterday with gynae consultant, he now thinks I might have PCOS so will be ix that for me....


----------



## popsi

Morning everyone

pix  huge    for you darling xx hope you feel better after a nice sleep, hope they can do something re your cortisol levels (sorry i dont really understand all the immune things xx)

beachy.. they initally said i had PCOS (have now turned round and said no but who knows !) i was told there is a hight chance of success tx with it if treated correctly so you never know honey xxx you i will definately need a scan to view the ovaries though (well thats what i was told but who knows !)

Right off to work now, working in a satalite office today so on my own, which is fine as i dont feel sociable, had a tiny bit of spotting this morning and feeling crampy so you never know maybe AF is finally on her way, but who knows ! not counting my chickens just yet 

See you all later, hope you have a good day xx

ps..Kate still missing you babe xx


----------



## Swinny

Morning girls just at work so can't stop on.

Beachy - Glad you feel better after appointment, will bell you later hun xx

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies and RH  

I'm back home and being treated like a princess by RH - it's lovely. Can't get over how autumnal everywhere looks here - oh, and the change in temperature    

Dentist last night was great - I have no fillings and so only need a 6 month check up. Plus my dentist is very pleasing on the eye so that's a bonus as well, oh yes, and he's very good!!

Was cooked yummy stir fry by RH when we got home and was in bed an hour later!!

Jal            for today hun      

AOC - just over a week now hun before you start stims - hope the DRing isn't too bad these last few days and that your headache doesn't reappear. I was up early yesterday but didn't get chance to post     

Leola - it sounds like you need a second opinion - is that a possibility? A consultation with the Lister was £180 so even if you are treated on the NHS it might be worth paying just to see what they say.  

LV      for DP's Dad and for you and DP too - it's not an easy time, I know, but it will help him with you being so positive. How is DP - still recovering well, I hope.   Did you say when your wedding was - I must have missed it.

Marie - hi - when I didn't respond at all to the 450 Gonal F having always produced 2 follies with clomid, the Lister did say that they would try me on a Clomid with a much lower dose of Gonal F is I insisted on trying again. I know Create in London do natural IVF, so it may well be worth getting in contact with them, even if only to find out how it's done.

Malini - great to hear from you and so glad you had a great holiday - I guess on the scale of things I wasn't too far out with Nepal - please let us know what is was like - it's somewhere I would love to visit.  

AnnaSB - I hate it when they do IVF type discussions on the radio - I turn it off PDQ as I can always feel my blood pressure getting higher and higher.   Thanks for enlightening me on the dress - it sounds lovely and I look forward to seeing it on. Great news about the NHS funding another cycle for you - that's fantastic - it's a shame Dr G didn't work out quite as planned, but at least it gives you an excuse to spent a few days away together.    

Laura sweetie - you really have been in the wars with the food poisoning and your poor teeth - I really hope you are not in too much pain - sending loads of         to help make it better. RH is already trying to work out the logistics of feeding three!!!! - I've found the chipper thread    I'm not nearly as creative as Mir, Pixie, AOC, LW, Nix and Steph but I did think of a pelican crossing light (I can't spell beleesha beacon ) for an i.

Nix - hi hun how are you? Thanks so much for all those sticky vibes - much appreciated   

Steph - it's lovely that you can still find time to post being the yummy mummy that you are. Vivvy is going to break lots of hearts in future years methinks   

Veda - I used to have the ebay problem with RH - getting my notebook was such a great move - we can now both surf what we want when we want - although it does mean we can go for ages without talking to one another     

WW - lovely to see you back hun - will be in touch very soon.    

Donkey - this time next week - you'll be able to do what you want, when you want -      - I hate the idea that we have to wait til after half term for the heating to go on - especially as the kids complain like mad - I'm afraid I always tell them that they'll have to work harder to keep warm     I am soooo jealous of you seeing Spandau Ballet - I always preferred them to Duran Duran.

LW - hi hun - package in post today    . Please can I come to a Northern meet up as well, seeing as I'm in the Midlands and could count as either - any excuse for a party/chin wag   

Spuds - really hope that you and Dh can get something sorted for his hours - would it be really disasterous if you have to wait til after Christmas for your next tx - if you're stressed at the moment, then that's not a great start and it may be better to wait a bit. I can't believe anyone would take grievances out over you - shall I come round and sort them out           

Kate hun - I hope you got my pm  - you are most definitely not allowed to go anywhere      - it was you that got Malini and I back on here so we'll do the same to you - as Nix said, we all miss those spitting moments          

Popsi - so glad you had a lovely time on Saturday night and      that the witch has finally arrived.     I hate housework and will avoid it like the plague  

Beachy hun - is there a reason they have suggested PCOS to you? As Popsi said, there are things they can do, so it's not all over yet by any means.   

Anne hun   - so pleased that all your puddy tats are OK - hopefully Charlie will continue to enjoy his big boy food.    

Ally - so glad to hear that your Dad is making steady progress and        that his determination wins through - I'm sure it will.       to you too hun - look after yourself as well.  

Mag - lovely to hear you sounding so chipper hun - you have been so strong through all of this - hope that the HCG will draw a close to this for you.      I must admit, I could get used to not working, except I miss the kids from time to time   

Pix hun          - I can understand why you were shocked when you went to visit but well done for getting it sorted so quickly - you are fantastic at what you do which is why you were headhunted and why your current bosses are being so foul. Isn't it about time you got flu? I'm sorry to hear about your ASI saliva test results - I have to admit to being totally in the dark about all the immunes stuff as it is something we haven't looked into, so I'm sorry if it's not good and I feel helpless that I can't suggest anything that migh help. Hopefully these will though        

Swinny - how are you hun - not too busy at work, I hope. 

 and      to Almond, CardiffLaura, Coco, Driver, Fishy, Heapey, Hunyb, Jo M, Lainey, Likas, LJ, Louise, Martha May, Mary, Minnow, Missy, Nikki, PeeWee, Pink,  Purple, Rupee, Sam, Sarah, Sparkly, Sweetpea, Tamelia, Zuri and all the other lovely Team PR ladies

Love and        to everyone.

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Great that you're back RC - and great that RH is looking after the 4 of you so well. Are you going back to work during the 2ww or are you off until you've got your BFP on DP's birthday?
lots of love to you all,
jo x


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Jo
I'm signed off until the 2nd November, so will be chilling nicely for this week. Will be visiting my Mum from Sat - Wed so hopefully that won't be too sad - she sounded really tired on the phone yesterday, so we'll see. I have 3 weeks worth of Strictly and It Takes Two to watch, so all I need to do is work out how to get the DVD to play and I'll be like the proverbial pig.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hope your mum's doing ok.      

God, I can't imagine anything nicer than snuggling up under a blanky on the sofa catching up with tv for a week! Enjoy hunny, you deserve it. xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Thanks Jo - have got the DVD working  - are you OK hun?


----------



## Ourturn

Pix - sending you huge         changing jobs IS stressful, but in the longterm I'm sure this will be the right move for you. Glad you got the reporting lines cleared up. Don't understand the report, sorry!

RC - welcome back. The change of climate is a shock isn't it! I do love this time of year though. Our dog loves running through piles of leaves.  When will you be testing? 

Jo - Millie is so cute! 

Ally - meant to say, from your temps it looks like you ov'd! I would say the big dip in temp was the day of ov. 

Laura-  Oooouch. you poor thing ..makes me cover my mouth in sympathy! Hope the dentist was ok!  

Hi Popsi, Beachgirl, Swinny and anyone else who is around 

Have a stack of work to get through 

Anna x


----------



## Rural Chick

AnnaSB - My OTD is Thursday 29th October but we will be testing on the 28th and having an HCG then as that is DH's birthday and when we can get up to London     . We have said we won't test before then, but I bet we do a sneaky one on Tuesday


----------



## Little Me

Yo chicks  

Pix- My heart sank when I was reading your post but then it was ok when I read it had all been sorted. You clever girl  
Lots of love  

**** y- Lovely to have you back hun  

beachy  

Hi Anna & Jo   

All ok 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Anne - lovely to be back - hope you're not too busy


----------



## laurab

Morning girls,

Beach - GLad appointment was helpful.  

RC - I will help you learn the tricks if your joining the chipper gang!  

Morning Anne ... stil nice and tanned??

Anna - Don't work too hard.

Dentist for me at 1.40...


----------



## Rural Chick

Thanks Laura hun I might have to take you up on that    - I hope the dentist goes well for you - will someone be looking after the chippers for you or will they be going too?


----------



## Little Me

Hi Laura hun- Hope dentist goes ok  
I am still brown but it fades very quickly , I will be back to white for the "do"  
Love to the Chippingtons too


----------



## Malini

Morning gang,

It is all go on the emotional, family and hoping fronts on here.

jal - I am   for you.  The yo-yo suspense of this time is almost unbearable.

aoc - hope that headache has subsided and the DRing now flies ... well one can wish!

laura - ouch.  Life is full on for you atm.  Do you need to arrange a cohort of PRers for the wknd to let you sleep and work? I can do Sunday.

lv - i missed the news of your dp's father.  i hope he is okay.

ally - yep, no shortage of courage in your family.   for your dad.

pix - grrr, nothing is straightforward is it 

rc/rh - glad you're at home together, caring for one another and making the most of the 2ww.  

Vietnam is a beauty - ugly beautiful sometimes - and poverty, communism, wars and general hardship can make a heady political mix.  I did rounds in my head about all of this and struggled to really 'meet' anyone Vietnamese because the language is tough and for reasons of 'saving face' they won't easily tell you the grim answers to your questions.  Unquestionably, the food is a highlight and the beaches very beautiful.  It was humid and warm, so that took some getting used to and I was raised in the heat but a much drier variety. Ha Noi is NOISY and hectic; both my mate and I were happy to leave there but we loved the smaller places and found too much to look at and (to buy!!!) for our short visit.  I'll have to go back with dh (you're right Nix it is not the same travelling wo him).

For the party - who is staying with me??  Kate, Anne, WW (I know you have your flat on reserve but for company's sake there is room here), Tracey... anyone else.  I'll do us some food if you'd like before we head out so no one has to spend too much on grub. Just need a rough idea on numbers so I can sort.  No rush.

 for you all.  Especially for Jal today.

M xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Please can I stay somewhere


----------



## Little Me

Hi Mal- I am happy to stay with you or WW   I'm easy as they say    
are you in Euston?
Thay may be easier for me if so as I can travel from Birm- Euston
xxxxxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Afternoon lovelies  

Pixie nohut, please keep counting down the days until you are out of the door, the light is at the end of the tunnel, not much longer lovely. I'm sorry about the lady you met yesterday, sounds like a little bit of uncertainty and insecurity on her part, hopefully it'll settle down resell quickly once you get going. Are you having a break in between jobs? It sounds like you could really do with a break and there's no reason why you should feel pressurised to start asap.   I'm not sure what to make of the cortisol results but your GP should be able to arrange adrenal tests?

Welcome home RC,  gin, tonic and your slice    lots and lots of sticky vibes        Hello RH, nice to talk to you last night, thanks for everything  

Malini, wow, it sounds amazing. It's on my list of places I'd like to go now.

Laura, poor you and what a nightmare after going to the park to enjoy quality time with the chippers. Good luck today at the dentist  

Ally, I've been thinking about your Dad and wander if it could be a virus that has caused this. Has he travelled abroad recently? Did they run any viral tests? I pray he makes a speedy recovery and can be home with your family soon  

Oh Spuds, give them a Katie stylee poke in the eye. It would be a shame to miss out on a tx due to other people causing stress or work being too much but if you're not ready personally then maybe it would be better to wait until after Christmas  

Mags, glad AF has arrived, please let us know how your HCG test goes today  

Beachy, hoping you get some answers re PCOS, will they scan you to check, how else can they diagnose?  

Popsi, hope you're not lonely in your satellite office, hurrah for AF signs, come on AF, show yourself  

Jal    

Anne, you always look glamorous and tanned so I bet you'll still be brown next month  

Annasausage, how many sleeps before you stim?  

Wingwing, hope you're ok lovely, thinking of you  

Donkey, Spandau Ballet, you lucky thing, I'm a really cheesy 80s music lover   have a wicked time!

Purps, are you meeting your brother this week? Lots and lots of luck if you are  

Kate sweetness   come back, we're all desperate to know about the cafe, I'm up for the chocolate cake tasting  

Tracey, how's the toy shop, when is the grand opening? 

AnnaSB, pesky work getting in the way again. Shame about the Dr G appt but glad you've got another sorted soon. I really hope all the jigsaw pieces fit together well in time for your tx.  

Hello to everyone else, must get back to work  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Ourturn

Hi LW - did you manage to sort out a scan and hcg tests? 

x


----------



## Malini

Hiya,

Anne - I am in Hampstead - close to Euston and would love to host you.

And you too RC (and your precious cargo).  So that's two for the moment - can't wait to meet you both.

There's more space, so don't be shy.  WW's corporate flat in Kinghtbridge is bound to be much more swanky than my place so keep that in mind  

Hope you're well LW.  

Pix - Trevor Wing said something in my appt about taking a different kind of DHEA if cortisol is low because it points to adrenal fatigue.  I see him for a scan on Thursday and will quiz him again.

 AnnaSB = are you better now?  Think I read you had a nasty cold.

Mag - Love the sound of a glam party - less love for the drive from North to South Ldn.  I rarely venture south of the river for that reason strictly!!

M xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi Anne, RC, LW and Malini.  

RC - I'm generally fine thanks hon - thanks for asking. Except today is a bad day. Spent a lot of the morning trying to get on the egg donation waiting list at th elocal NHS clinic. Apparently the coordinator is off sick. And no one else seems able to do his job for him till he gets back. No one knows how long that will be. I'm waiting for a nurse to phone me back - yeah, right.   The consultant stressed that I must get put on th elist straightaway because time is running out for funding. Easier said then done.

But more importantly, the vets have just phoned about my lovely old 14 year old collie Meggy who had blood tests run last week as she hasn't been so well. Apparently her kidneys have virtually failed and she hasn't got long left.       I can't stop crying. She's such a sweet dog, always has been. She's going on some drugs and a special diet asap which will make her more comfy and maybe give her a bit longer. Poor Meglet.

love to you all. x


----------



## Malini

A little thought for you all.

As an earnest geek I took the following on holiday with me: GENOME, The Autobiography of a Species in 23 Chapters by Matt Ridley.

This is a tint extract (and for the mods I know a thing or 66 about copyright and this is NOT theft but an extract permitted by the CLA) that I thought I MUST share with you:
" The crude distinction between genes as implacable programmers of a Calvinist predestination and the environment as the home of liberal free will is a fallacy. One of the most powerful environmental sculptors of character and ability is the sum conditions in the womb, ....". p 303

Malini xx


----------



## Malini

Oh Jo.  I AM SO SORRY.

Your poor gorgeous dog    I wish I could make it better.

They better call you back.  Grrr.  

      

Malini xx


----------



## Little Me

oh Jo, your poor little baby  , I know how distressing it is hun, lets hope she pulls though.  
She has a lovely mummy and she knows she loved lots   

Hi Mal- I might stay with WW to share out the guests for you hunny? (if that's ok WW) i don't want to bombard you  
can't wait to meet you
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Oh Jo, I'm so sad. My collie cross dog had kidney failure at 14 years, it was heartbreaking. 14 is a wonderful age and I am sure she has had a amazing life with you and I hope there are plenty more pleasurable days left for you to enjoy together    

Malini, what a powerful statement. Thank you for sharing. Is the rest of the book a good read?  

AnnaSB, no luck so far on HCG or scan. Hopefully will get another HCG done by GP this week. Widwife refused yesterday even though she took 4 vials to check for HIV, hep etc etc and made me answer questions about my history to find out if I am known by social services   It looks like the NHS won't scan me until 12 weeks. I might have to try to find a private scan company next week. I was thinking babybond in Barnsley, anyone know any others?

Driver, it's you, me, RC and a FF newbie on our northern girls meet so far. Any more takers and any dates please?

LW x x x


----------



## Little Me

LW- WTF?? That's a disgrace 
When you all meeting?
Just being nosey cos I have no free weekends now till Jan!!!!


----------



## Rural Chick

Jo - I'm so sorry for poor Meglet - here's hoping the drugs will give her a bit longer and not mean she's in any pain. Big       for you as I know how upsetting it is - our furbabies mean so much to us, don't they? 
Mal - thank you very much for the offer of a bed/floor - much appreciated     - does Anne know I snore, I wonder   
LW - hi hun     RH enjoyed chatting to you and was really impressed that your DP referred to him as RH when he gave his real name!!! Will I have to speak northern like lass when I come oop norff? Do all midwives ask such questions or is it just because you told them you'd had IVF abroad - even more reason not to say anything in my book


----------



## Miranda7

So sorry about your doggle Jo - dreadful.  

Pix - thank the lord she won't be in charge! Phew.

LW - why does your midwife need to check your background? Is that standard these days? God, that makes me angry - no reassurance, just accusatory sh!te...  

RC - only another week till testing! WHOOOOO! Will you be testing early to se if the HCG from the jab is gone?

Sorry - must cut this short or chaos will reign. BRB.

xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Mir - I'm hoping that by next Wednesday any HCG will be from a BFP     

I am getting ovulation type pains - is this normal, does anyone know?


----------



## Malini

Hiya,

Whatever works Anne, no worries.  I can host you all.  I have double bed, two singles in another room and schmancy inflatable bed (not man...alas) in LR, so room.  Let's wait on Ms Wing to make the call.

Yes, LW.  I would recommend the book.  Calmed me down about genes massively and also helped me move away from my obsession with little stuff to think more about health and happiness of a potential child.  It is pseudo science so not a hard read.

Jo  

M xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Heaps hun - Mr T will be doing all he can to give you the best response. Hope your cold gets better.


----------



## Jal

Hi all

Thnx so much for thinking of me yesterday and all the hugs, trying to catch up!

Can't remember who asked about Cetrotide (*Nix*, think it was you!). They start you on it on Day 6 of your cycle so with 5th injection of Menopur.
*
Pix* - glad you sorted things out with your new boss, so much better than stewing on it.
*
Donkey * - jealous of your Spandau Ballet tickets!

*Laura * - missed what is actually wrong with your teeth but sounds painful judging by all the comments, hope you got on ok at the Dentist!!

Hi *Wing Wing*, good to see you back, sorry to hear about your last cycle  .

*Anna* - excellent news about your NHS funding, let's hope AF behaves and you can get going asap.

*AnneofC/Mir * - thnx for your advice yesterday, I bottled it and didn't call them last night .

*Hi Anne, Hi Malini, Hi LW, Hi Heapey* (get well soon) - thank you all!!

*Beachy* - you were up early today! I hope they get you a proper diagnosis, at least then they can start treating you.

*RC* - welcome home!! Glad to hear RH is looking after you, I had stir fry cooked for me last night as well! Sounds to me like they are snuggling in tight    

*Ally * - glad to hear things are improving with your dad, he sounds like a strong character.

*Jo * - so sorry to hear about Meggy 

AFM, as you can imagine, didn't get a great night's sleep. They called at 8am today to let us know that we had an early blast that had developed overnight and told us to go in at 11:30! Got there and it had developed more in the last few hrs but still classed as an early blast so couldn't grade it and it's 24hrs behind where it shoud be, all the others had arrested. I think I'm still glad we went to blasts as the 2 they would have put back on Day 3 have now arrested and didn't end up being the best 2. So, we only have 1 (we only need one eh )but I guess it must have been the best one and we're hoping it was just lazy to start off but will keep going now. DP won't let me move off the sofa, 1st time for everything!!

OTD - a week on Wed   so a fairly short 2ww but think the last 5 days made up for that.

J x


----------



## Rural Chick

Jal - sending you loads of          - let's hope we both get BFPs next Wednesday.


----------



## Jal

Thnx RC, here's hoping for both of us.

 

Forgot to tell the whole story!! You know when they check the catheter to double check that the embie is still not in there, well of course as it's me and nothing seems to go smoothly, we hear the shout 'no, it's come back!' so we had to do it again, the 2nd time they assured me it had gone in, it really did not want to leave the love lab even at Day6!!!


----------



## Han72

Sounds like a sticky one there Jal! Good luck hon!    

RC - welcome back lovey!

Heapey -  have emailed you hon 

Hiya Malini - nice to have you back again! How's the jet lag  That book sounds great hon

Jo -     I really hope the meds help your poor furbaby and keep her pain free at least

Pix - glad you got it sorted out hon!

Laura - hope all went well at the dentists hon!

LW - what's going on with your m*a*dwife Silly mare, shall I come and give her a slap  

Kate - are you coming back or WOT?!    

Beachy - PCOS? Really How come they never clocked that before? I really hope they can get it sorted out hon 

Hey Mira - hope you managed to forestall the chaos there!

Oops no more persos need to get the dinner on before the 2 bottomless pits (DH and my cuz) come home!

Love to all

xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Congrats on being PUPO Jal - what a relief!!! And what a nightmare at ET! Good job they checked. 

Thanks for all of your lovely hugs and kind words about Meggy. I'm feeling a bit better now as i have a large G and T in my hand now (RC - I will feel a special affinity with your twins / trips!!!!)

I don't think she's suffering too much at the mo - she was actually in the dog house earlier as I snook off for a sneaky nap in bed with DP who's come home from work early with Man Flu. Until Meggy decided she wanted feeding at 4-30pm and barked continuously at the bottom of the stairs until I got up and fed her!!! Methinks she's taking advantage of the situation! I would normally shout at her and put her out in the garden - tonight I got up immediately and fed her and cuddled her!!! I keep shouting at poor Millie who keeps knocking her over when she flies past in the throes of Youthful Exuberance.

LW - hope you don't mind me asking, ho wlong did you have with your doggy after she was diagnosed with kidney failure? It's probably asking how long is a piece of string.... The vet said there are 4 different parameters they test with regard to kidney function, and usually a dog will be below par in one or two if they have kidney problems. Meglet was well below par on all four.  

Heaps -         

Hi Nix.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

I'm trying to change my profile piccie to one of Meggy - trying to see if it's worked yet...


----------



## LV.

Jal  - Congrats on being PUPO! Lots of sticky stuff coming your way   

Pix - go girlfriend! Glad you're feeling better. I'd really like to catch up with you properly re all the tests you've had done as I think I missed a bunch and I'm dead nosey. I'm still confused why you sent bloods to the states? 

Wing Wing - welcome back honey and big hugs. Glad to hear you're on the up and all set for the crimbley bash (I'm so excited!)

Anna - bravo! Fab news you'll get funding, must be a weight off

Nix - hello lovely!

RC - Hope you still have your feet up love. I'm so jealous of your vegetable impression on the sofa

Anne - bet your tan lasts, you have the colouring. Officially jealous!

Donkey - Give Tony Hadley a snog from me! God I used to fancy him, especially on my picture disc (a 45 won't you know!) of "Gold"

Tracey - how's the shop going? Bet you're busy as a busy thing

Jo - big hugs for you honey... I hope your precious furbaby Meglet is nice and comfy. Big hugs, i know how heart broken you must be xx

Malini - Welcome back! You are a brilliant geek and I thank you for reading all the stuff I'm rubbish at and sharing the best bits! 

LW - hello here too sweets... Hope you get than scan sorted. I can't wait to find out how many are in there!!!! 

Beachy -  glad you're feeling better after your appt honey 

Ally - good to hear about your dad coming home, that must have been brilliant news. Hope e comes out for good very soon. It's amazing you're being such a rock for your family, on top of everything else you're dealing with hun. Big special hugs for you lady xx

Kate - How's the cafe coming along? Is it this weekend you're viewing it? I'm with LW on the chocolate tasting and I also make a mean chocolate brownie if you fancy subscontracting  

Mags - good luck for your test, here's hoping you can close the chapter on this one

Hello everyone else!

Well I took the kittens in to be "done" today, bless them! They are back and both have those big collars on for the next 10 days (Anne did Charlie have this?) As you can imagine they are trying to get them off by any means possible and Tuppence has already got her bottom jaw trapped outside it and Tilda managed to get her whole front leg inside it! I'm hoping they will settle with them on tonight as I'm worried to leave them alone in case they do themselves a mischief with them on. 10 days, seems an awfully long time. 

We have room for anyone needing it for the PR bash. We have a spare double, a double air bed and a sofa... (well if it comes tot he sofa I'm sure DP can have that as he seems to be able to sleep on it any time anyway!). I'm not in London any more but it's an easy train in

Are there any gals in London (or surrounding) that fancy a meet up before then? I know we have the party soon but I suppose I'm just greedy  

LadyV xx


----------



## Miranda7

I forgot to say - Beach - PCOS?  That could be good news in a way, as at least you'll know what's going on and have an idea of the way forward.

LV - my experience of those collars is that they always find a way round them! My staffie dragged her ar5e around on concrete to relieve the itch...

Jo - is confusion a sign of kidney probs do you know? I'm worried about my jack russell and want to have a clue before I go to the vet tomorrow. My cat went all confused with kidney probs. What a shame they don't do transplants for pets.

Jal - whoo! A blast on board! That's fab - so positive.

RC - ovulation pains is brill! It feels just like that when they implant and the womb starts to adapt.

xxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi Mirander,

Well, Meg has been significantly confused and disorientated recently. But we thought that was because her eyesight and hearing have been failing too. I know people can get seriously confused with urinary tract infections which are all related to kidneys, so probably. Hope your JR i sok - I saw the photo of the JR with Robert on ** - gorgeous (baby as well as doglet!  ).


----------



## Rural Chick

Veda - that is really useful information - thank you. I was told by the NHS consultant at the local hospital that as I had had IF treatment via the NHS I would be eligible for a six week scan - this is from a PCT that will only give one go for IVF  

Mir - thanks for the encouragement - I shall keep everything crossed     

Jo - what a lovely picture of Meglet - and have a G & T with a slice for me  

Nix - hi hun - hope that DH and cousin don't eat you out of house and home  

LV - I had a giggle to myself at you having had your kittens done, bearing in mind what poor DP has just been through - I have indeed been a couch potato and have caught up with lots of episodes of It Takes Two that RH kindly recorded for me whilst I was away. I will be watching the Saturday SCD shows tomorrow. And I am now sat in front of a lovely wood burning fire having dinner cooked for me - I'm really being spoilt.


----------



## Miranda7

Hi Jo!

My only reassurance is that she's not weeing about... yet. She's 12 and a bit short-sighted, but can still run after a ball when she's not stressing about other things, so my first thought was kidneys. Hum. Better make her a proper appt for bloods I guess.  

Thanks re the photo! She is a love, though very stressy. The staffie is so chilled out by comparison!

Does Millie play with her?

RC - you are SO self-contained! I tested every day from day NINE.

Veda - so you have to ask about social services at a first appt? Gawd.


----------



## LV.

He he, yes RC everyone's bits have been fiddled with of late in our house. That is except mine which could really do with some fiddling - 6 weeks of no nookie seems an awfully long time when you're told you can't have any! 4 weeks to go (and counting). And like Mir says - very self restrained!

xx


----------



## Donkey

I've just read so much I've forgotten half of it!!  

Jo    I do hope that Meg isn;t in too much pain and you can give her lots of love.

Pix well done for contacting them and not stewing on it.  You hold all the cards remember - they poached you  

RC so glad you're resting a being looked after  

I didn't realise there were so many spandau fans... I'm really excited  

Lots of love to you all

xx


----------



## Ourturn

Jo - poor Meggie  . Good sign that she's eating though.  

Veda - hats off to you, I think I would be a total nutcase if I had to deal with bumps all day! I hope the ladies are nice at least, and not underserving cases!

LadyV - bless your kitties !

RC - glad you are being looked after 


Evening Donkey, Miranda, Nix, Heapey and anyone else who is around

After a very long day and commute I am in the bedroom eating my dinner because dh is watching the liverpool game,  

Anna x


----------



## laurab

Hi All,

Jo -   As the others have said, Meggie I'm sure will have many happy months with you, my dog when I was little lived for a long time (I was only little so can't remember how long) when she had kidney trouble... she was called Meg!  

Jal - Embie develop at different rates, mine where slow and so was Bugles (5 cell day3) so it really doesn't mean much, the fact its still dividing is the important stuff.... remeber most people have no idea what there embes are doing!  

Thanks for all the dentist good wishes... they just stuck cement on me teeth! Feels horrid. Back for a filling and clean p next week not bad really for 15 years worth of note of dental care! And I left the chipper with my folks.... don't think I would have fitted them all in the room!


----------



## Jumanji

Hi all! 

I am sorry I haven't posted recently. work has been a bit manic and I am tired. 

Pinkcarys - I was so sorry to read about your recent loss and I do hope that your FSH turned out to be ok.  That said, I think it would be appalling if your clinic threatened to cancel you if your FSH was not so good.  You are so young and you have shown that you do respond to stims so I really feel that your FSH is pretty much irrelevant at this point.  I agree with the others that if your clinic starts to waver or treat you differently and start suggesting DE based on any change in your FSH, it is time to go elsewhere.  At your age, it is totally absurd to be suggesting DE, unless you were born without ovaries or something. 

Heapey - I know you are incredibly anxious at the moment but please know that you really are in the best hands.   I would concentrate on nursing your cold.  I hope the scan goes well! 

Pix - I am so very sorry you have had such a stressful time recently.  You sound pretty miserable and I send hugs!!     Do bear in mind that it really isn't long until you can at least leave one stressor behind.  And, as other have said, please let us know your bank details so we can pay you for the party!  Do you know what do to on the cortisol issues?  It isn't something I know anything about.

Hunyb - many congratulations on your official BFP!  Fantastic news!  I trust that the charming nurse at your clinic who banged on about your "rubbish" response knows of this outcome! 

LW - so annoying that the midwife will run all those tests and not an HCG.  I know you want some reassurance so why not think about some of Veda's suggestions?  I know you will feel better for having an early scan.

RC - PUPO lady. Congratulations! 3 on board is ace!!  I can't believe you actually teach a Jack Daniels!! 

Ally - I am so relieved that your dad is making good progress.  I am especially glad that you are experiencing some nice nursing care.  Most nurses are fab - it is such a shame we always remember the terrible ones!

Beachy - I am glad you feel better after your consultation.  I don't know much about PCOS but I am thinking of you.  

Spuds - glad you are possibly persuading DH to move to something more relaxing!  DP had a job he hated a couple of years ago and it was such a relief when he just walked out.  OK, I had to support him for a bit but anything was better than seeing him look so miserable all the time. With cycling, I would do so when you are ready!

CocoRuby - not seen you around for a bit; I hope you are ok. I know things have been rough! 

Leola - I am sorry about your cycle but I am relieved that the nurse was gracious enough to say that it hadn't been managed properly.  Too often, you'd get someone writing you off as a poor responder. However, there is NO WAY you should be paying for their incompetence and, equally, I am bit worried that 250 of puregon is their maximum dose though.  That is still a low dose.  It is ridiculous!   

SoBroodyAnna - your dress for the party sounds lovely.  I'm sure you'll look very glam!  I am so sorry about your friend - totally insensitive!

Kate - you sound a little bit low; hope you are doing ok and don't even think about leaving!!  

Popsi -  I am so glad you had a good weekend.  Hope the canal walk was good!

LV - I hope DP's dad is ok; my dad had this and is in remission now; there is a lot they can do.  With the post-snip collars I think some vets do them and some not.  Tiddles and Posy didn't have them and they were fine.

Mag - I am pleased AF finally arrived. I know it has been a horrible time but hopefully now you can move forward. 

Driver - how about a ticker so we know when you are off on your fabulous holiday!

Malini - it is so lovely to see you back.  How is dear little Charlie?  He must have missed you madly! Glad you enjoyed Vietnam - DP and I had a great holiday there a couple of years ago!

Veda - Thanks for the midwife angle on things!  Sometimes it is good to hear their point of view. I am glad you are especially caring to those who have been through IF issues. 

Anne - I am so glad all your cats are healthy and that Charlie survived the snip.  Tiddles made such a FUSS going to the vet for the snip.  DP swore he knew what was happening!!  I can't believe you have no free weekends until Jan - what a mad social whirl your life must be! 

AnnaofC - hope downregging is going well and that you are not too fed up with it! 

WW - I am so sorry you felt so depressed after your last cycle.  It is an awful lot to go through.  I do hope that have had a decent break and are ready to move forward now.  I have been meaning to ask what your cute doggie is called.

Zuri - hello! 

Nix - hope you and your cousin had a fab shop!!

Jal - I am so pleased you are PUPO but it sounds like a bit of a rollercoaster! Great that you have a fab blast on board now so time to look after yourself in the 2ww! 

Miranda - hi there! 

Jo - so sorry to hear about Meg but she may well be a fighter.  I had a very poorly rescue dog who kept defying the vets by staying alive for ages!  

Purple - hope you are ok!  

Laura - it really sounds as though you have been in the wars with illness and injury! Hope you are ok soon!  Glad the dentist was ok! 

Marie - Welcome! It sounds to me as though you had a high E2 level which suppressed your initial FSH. However, given your age and the fact you have regular AF and have fairly recently got pregnant naturally, I think it is WAYYY too early for the DE speech. I think you should definitely give the short protocol a try since a lot of women who do poorly on the long protocol improve on the short (this is not universal - our own Anna does better on the long protocol!). I also think that it is definitely worth taking some time out to get your body in the best possible shape for treatment. Your FSH may well have been impacted by the stims etc. and you are young so you have the luxury of time to nurture your body before stimming again. I would also take stock of whether or not you are happy with your clinic. I am frankly wary of any clinic who starts giving the DE speech to a 33 year old before they have even tried an alternative protocol. It migth be worth shopping around. Also, do keep trying naturally!! Your FSH isn't that bad and your age is on your side! 

Donkey - enjoy Spandau Ballet!! 

Steph - Vivvy is still so very beautiful!!

CardiffLaura - good to see you!

love to everyone I have missed.

Just something to add from the Telegraph yesterday.  In an article criticising "ovarian reserve" testing as not being useful when it comes to natural conception, some guy from Hammersmith Hospital said "nature has a way of honing one good egg from a low reserve to create a pregnancy in a way that is impossible to replicate in a laboratory".  So please, ladies with high FSH and/or low AMH, note that these test results do not mean that you should give up on conceiving naturally!!

As I said, sorry I haven't posted much but I am thinking of you all!


----------



## Spuds

_*"Just something to add from the Telegraph yesterday. In an article criticising "ovarian reserve" testing as not being useful when it comes to natural conception, some guy from Hammersmith Hospital said "nature has a way of honing one good egg from a low reserve to create a pregnancy in a way that is impossible to replicate in a laboratory". So please, ladies with high FSH and/or low AMH, note that these test results do not mean that you should give up on conceiving naturally!!"*_

Quote from LJ above - thank you my lovely !!! made my night  - thanks for your message as well xx

RC - hope you are snuggled in with your dvd's - love to you and RH - thinking of you and sending zillions of sticky vibes in your direction    - NB - on our 'night out' in November - you are really welcome to come and stay chez spuds - the only downside is we are South of the River (Crystal Palace) - but nothings a million miles away and we'd make you comfy indeed if you need b&b 

Can probably put up 2-4 bods in total and 'beans' - 

Lightweight - yep can you come n bash em for me please      its like running a bl**dy kindergarten at the minute !!!

Jo - Oh my goodness - I was so teary reading about your dog - it is heart renching they are so very much part of our family - Im sending you and your dog a major amount of  

Pix - well done girl - they poached you remember - and you are invincible confident and marvelous - you get on and Direct the bu*g*ers !!! 

Donkey - Im the same - I read loads then get lost and forget where I got to  no matter though - we are all here for each other and seem to catch up full circle eventually  xx

Love to all - Anne Sausage Nix Slycett Malini Wing Wing Purple Zuri Lady Vert and all Ive missed - thinking of you all 

Spuds
xxxxxx


----------



## Coco Ruby

oo, was just writing a post and it disappeared??...never mind, it wasn't that exciting anyway!

Hi Littlejenny, nice to hear from you, sorry you are tired.  Make sure you look after yourself.

RC, so glad your tx went so well, I was following your regular installments from Turkey!  Sending you lots of  

Jo, so sorry about your little doggie x


AnnaofC, hope your headaches are under control - I usually get lots but when i was having tx, I didn't get that many.  Another good reason to keep going!


Laura, your tooth accident sounds awful, you poor thing!  Hope you are feeling better.

Pix, not long til your new job starts, sorry you had such a shock about a potential boss!  Can you let me know how much I need to send you for the pr party (I wont be drinking if tx goes ahead) but looking forward to a good natter and some munchies 

Ally, glad your dad is on the mend, what a horrid strain for you and him but wishing him a speedy recovery. 


LW, hope you can get a scan organised soon, you can't wait to 12 weeks!  Hunyb, hope you are well too.

Hi to all, I have been reading but can't remember what everyone is up to  

Am on day 6 of hte pill - I think it's sending me over the edge, was thinking about jumping off of a tall building over the weekend!  I think I've calmed down a bit though.  Even though I only started my first tx in July, I'd forgotten how much the up and down hormones affect me.  My poor dh!  

Nite x


----------



## Pixie75

Evening my lovelies,

You are all so wonderful!!   Your posts and support made me   in a good way. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart.   

LJ: I was wondering where you were. Hope all is OK lovely, you are always so thoughtful and supportive. Thanks a lot for your PM too   

Spuds :    

Jal:    

Katherine: Good luck for the scan hon   

Mir: Have you sold your house yet mate? 

RC: A very delayed CONGRATULATIONS honey!! I couldn't be any happier for you and RH! Good luck with 2ww.   

Mal: Welcome back   Vietnam sounds amazing! Ahh I hope I can go there one day too...Thanks for offering to check the DHEA with Trevor, I'd love to know his view. Do you know if he does tyroid tests? Tyroids antibodies are on my list next!  

LW: Hello my lovely. I just want to come there and give your GP a big slap! It must be so frustrating for you not knowing your beta level   I've said it before but telling you again do send me your blood whenever you want and I can take it to a lab in London, don't be shy!  

LV: We are both in London so I'm happy to meet up hon if you want to discuss anything but I write everything on here anyway. I sent blood to the US for the DHEA study with CHR. Nothing important on that front you should know about but I'd suggest you get Adrenal Stress Test to find out if you have any issues on that section as well as it looks like we all may well have the similar issues which causes POF. Hope I can do something about mine to treat it before it's too late. I'll keep everyone posted. xxx

Ally: Hello my gorgeous, it was lovely to catch up with you the other day and I'm SO pleased to hear your dad is on the mend. Thanks for offering to pay the full amount for the xmas meal. Haven't had any time yet but I will go to the restaurant tomorrow and let you all know what they say.   

Anne: Yo ikkle one   

Beachy: PCOS? That's interesting! Hope you get some answers very soon. Thanks for the   

Popsi: Tell your AF to tell mine it's time to come home! Don't you think they've had enough time together?  

Driver: Where are you?      

Kate: Naughty girl! Come back, we miss you.    

Nix: Not long left for the tx now hon. Hope this will be your time. 

Anna: Good news on the free IVF go, hope Dr G sorts out your immune issues by then.  

Laurab: Your news made me cringe!  Hate dentists too!   Hope you are OK.  

AnnaofC:    

Jo:     Big hugs xx

Tracey: 4 days till the Toy Box opens!! Can't wait to hear all about it.  

Coco: Wishing you all the luck in the world for this cycle hon.    

I know I've missed loads more     Hugs to you all   

We've just booked a short trip to Iceland! Yippiee! I always wanted to see there but never had time to go so decided to take some break between jobs and treat ourselves. Very exciting! 

After I cracked the whip,    my new boss dropped me an email today to say how much she is looking forward to having me there and so soooo excited, blah blah! Do you think she was concerned I'd say stuff your job....   I have Mediterranean blood so don't pee me off mrs! My DH did a good job to calm me down last night, bless him ! All the joking aside I start my new job on 9th November, wish me luck ladies.  

Off to bed now.

Love,

Pix xxxxxx


----------



## popsi

morning girls.. another quickie as off to work , will find time to catch up properly soon its just manic at the mo x

pix.. my bl00dy AF has gone again !! just tiny spots now gone, so dont know what thats about but she is obviously still partying with yours !!

Hugs to you all.. xxx


----------



## AoC

You ladies are all lovely, remembering me and wishing me   when I'm such a rubbish poster.    Feeling very rough now, stressed out about a lot of non-tx things I can't control.  I honestly can't tell if it's the anxiety or the drugs, but I'm feeling nauseous and finding it really hard to eat at the moment.  That's SO not like me!  

Mum's 70th birthday bash this weekend, then scan and hopefully start stims on 28th.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies and RH 

AOC - you are not a rubbish poster - and we get so excited for everyone when they start tx - I'm sorry that the drugs are making you feel sick though.    I hope you have a lovely time at your Mum's birthday on Saturday - will you have to do anything or just go and enjoy the party.      

Popsi hun - WTF - I think we need yet another Driver Disco Dance to encourage them back. Sorry you are so manic at the moment.   

Heapey hun     - sending you loads of          - please try and relax hun - I know how hard it is but you really are in such good hands - anywhere else, you wouldn't know what your levels were every day, so please don't panic - Mr T knows what he's doing.   

Pix - great news about the new job - don't forget they came after you      . And Iceland ahould be fantastic - will you get to see the Northern Lights - I'm so jealous    

Coco hun - lovely to see you       . Sorry that the pill is being so horrid to you at the moment - hope that it gets better soon for you and DH 

Spuds - thanks for the offer of a bed but I think I'm sorted, thanks.   I think that quote from LJ that you picked out is so important for all of us on here who get the DE speech. I think it's the best excuse to give for unknown IF at the moment. 

LJ - lovely to hear from you and as always a fantastic post - you always remember everything and make such thoughtful comments. Hope you are well and the panic attacks have subsided.     . Hope all is well with you and Junior   

Laura - glad the dentist was able to sort your teeth out and that you needed so little doing after all that time - well impressed.    I hadn't realised that your folks were near enough to help out - that must be a real help for you.  

AnnaSB - can't believe you had to eat your dinner in the bedroom hun - still, it wasn't a good result, was it.      

Donkey - have a lovely time tonight hun - you've got lots of us very envious   

LV and Mir - I am so hoping to see a second line for the first time ever which is why I want to leave it as long as possible.       

WW - will try and phone today hun      

LW - hope your package arrives today.   

Jal - sending you loads of        


Ally -       for your Dad.

Zuri - are you back yet from Chicago  

 and      to Almond, Anne, AOC, Beachy, CardiffLaura, Driver, Fishy, Hunyb, Jo M, Kate, Lainey, Leola, Likas, Louise, Mag, Malini, Martha May, Mary, Minnow, Missy, Nikki, Nix, PeeWee, Pink, Purple, Rupee, Sam, Sarah , Sparkly, Steph, Sweetpea, Swinny, Tamelia, Veda and all the other lovely Team PR ladies.

Love and        to everyone.

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## AoC

Thanks RC.  Hope you're enjoying being PUPO.     for you.  

Hopefully I'll just be able to enjoy it - it's just a whole lot of people going out for lunch together - each paying for their own!   We're going through treatment and my brother and his family are about to move house, so everyone understands.  That's on the Sun, and on the Sat we're sweeping her chimney for her!  We inherited Dad's sweep brushes (no, he wasn't a chimney sweep, he was just the kind of man who had that stuff....) and now are the family chimney sweeps... ggg


----------



## Rural Chick

AOC - sounds like a great relaxing weekend - we too have a brush set for chimneys but haven't used then yet - a job for a couple of weeks time. I have to say I really am enjoying being PUPO as it's the first time ever I know that fertilisation has actually occurred so am just      that they are snuggling in nicely. I keep rubbing my tummy and talking to them.


----------



## Little Me

Morning all  

Sausagio- Hugs hunny     

Hi **** y  

everyone ok?

Went to one of schools Awards Evenings last night, it's one of our special schools for  Autistic kids aged 11 - 19. Some of those kids are amazing with the qualifications & awards they were getting,  bless them  

xxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning Anne sweetie   

It's great when you see what some kids achieve - it's one of the aspects of teaching that makes it so special and always brings a lump to my throat.


----------



## Little Me

I defo had a lump **** y , I just kept thinking, they are shielded and protected now as they are in the school that looks after their condition, but I kept thinking, what happens when they get into the real world....it's a cruel & unkind place 
xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning all,

Just wanted to say a quick      for Heaps for your scan today. Sending you lots of PMA Heapey.     

jo x

Can anyone see Meggy's photo in my posts? Millie's has gone but Meggy's hasn't appeared. Bu**er - will go and see what I've done wrong.


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Jo
Meggy was there last night but disappeared later on


----------



## Little Me

Hi Jo-  I can't see her either  

Sorry heaps- lots of luck hun


----------



## purple72

No hopes of commenting on everyone's news, been a busy few weeks at work

**** y and LW bless you for remembering my meet with my new half brother. It's tomorrow and I'm nervous as anything, but hey I thrive on adrenalin so it'l be ok I'm sure  

**** y and Jal our PUPO ladies, and to anyone else who I've forgotton (sorry) rest up and keep those little bubs cosy!

Hugs to all going through treatment right now!

Kate, I for one and I KNOw I'm not alone would miss you terribly if you left! good news on the cafe though!

Pix I want to come and spank you old boss! Try not to worry too much about your new job! They picked you especially beacause of how amazing you are! on the 9th you can just show them, your even better than they think! You'll be great 'cos you are amazing!


Laura, poor you hunny my heart went out to you about the dentist! well done on getting it sorted!

LJ take it easy hunny! thinking of you anfd your growing bump!

Ally hunny pleased to hear not only of your dad's improvement but also of his attitude! HE WILL RECOVER cos of his determination

Bloody screen is jumping so cannot see what I'm typing!


----------



## purple72

Anne glad to hear the cats are all well! sorry the tan's fading, mine's almost gone now!

Jo is it you whose dog is poorly! so sorry hunny!

Oh no hopes of keeping up with you all,

But for those who are going through treatment thinking of you!

Regarding the PR bash, Pix please post your paypal details so we can send you some dosh! and can I book a bed at somebody's please!

Hugs and love to all xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Purple

I really hope that it goes OK with your half brother tomorrow hun         - will someone be with you or are you going by yourself. Don't forget we're all here to support you and give you all the      you need.

I am having a real chill out time - yesterday I caught up on the It Takes Too that I missed whilst I was away, today it is Eastenders (how sad am I?)


----------



## Little Me

Purps- Sorry hun, I missed a massive chunk of news by the looks of it about your bro...I don't know the story but wish you lots of luck hun- fill me in at the do hun


----------



## purple72

Going on my own, but I'm a big girl now   I'll be ok, I can always run away if I'm not happy  

no I'll be fine, and NO you're not sad for catching up on telly, you should see the stuff I sky + and then watch when hubby's on nights!

At the moment I've got my head in books though, reading all I can get hold of of Jodi Picoults books! anyone read them? I'm on my tenth one!

She wrote my sisters keeper which was a film recently with Cameron Diaz I think, not seen the film, but her books are just brilliant. The one I reading now is about ghosts, but they take you on such interesting journeys, this one is teaching me alot about the eugenics movement in america in the 1930's! It's shocking what people believed!

I also have been telling DH about the panorama program on monday that looked at Racism in britain! Oh My God I cannot believe how ignorant some people are! it was a huge eye opener for me, I never realised just how horrific some people can behave! I was in tears of anger and frustration. 11 year olds hurling threats and racial abuse! what are their parents teaching them!

Anyway enough of that it's too upsetting!

Anne hunny Don't worry I'll fill you in at the Do! I think you were on holiday when it all happened!

Hugs and love to all xx


----------



## Little Me

Booked my train tickets girls, only £19.00!!!!!!!!  

I arrive in Euston @ 2.30pm on the 27th

xxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Anne
Where did you book them - I've tried the trainline but I can't get it that cheap.


----------



## Little Me

trainline hun
You have to mess about with times to get the best price, ie,if I went an hour later it would have been 35.00


----------



## Rural Chick

Thanks - I'll try again


----------



## Little Me

where you coming from- train station wise?
x


----------



## Han72

Hi all!

Heaps -      for your bloods today hon!  I wonder if it's worth asking about adding a bit of Merional instead of giving you just Fostimon... I know the ARGC are very pro-active but they can get just as hung up on a protocol as the next clinic and if the E2's still rising slowly it may be worth asking the question?  My E2 levels went NOWHERE until they added Merional to the mix and if I recall correctly that only happened cos I made a point about how well I did on a menopur only cycle in France - I had the feeling that they really wanted to stick with Fostimon only.  I know everyone's different but maybe it's worth a try?  Good luck honey!

Hey Purps - I love a bit of Jodi Picoult, I don't think she's written one duff book, they're ALL good!  Mind you, I was horrified at the whole Eugenics thing when I read that one!  Eeh I'm glad I never saw that panorama programme, it would probably have just upset me!  Hope all goes well with your long lost bruv!

Coco -    I'm sorry the poxy pill has made you so hormonal    Are you ok now? Please take care hon, those hormones are a bugger for messing up your head and making everything seem 10 times worse than it already is.  Just remember when those feelings turn up, it's not you, it's those bloody hormones   !       

Anna - sorry you're not feeling well hon    I hope things settle down soon!   

Anne - nice one on the train tix chick!  What a bargain!

RC - glad you're enjoying catching up on the tv you missed! I'm currently suffering withdrawal symptoms cos i watched all of season 2 of Ashes to Ashes back to back and now I'm going to have to wait til next year til it comes on again!  That's lovely, rubbing your tum and talking to your embies 

Hey LJ - lovely to hear from you hon, you always do so many amazing persos!  Am going to sneak over to the bumps board so I can see if you've posted a bump pic yet 

Malini - I forgot to ask how's Charlie? He must have gone nuts when you got home!

Pix - Wow, Iceland!!! Are you gonna see the Northern Lights? Or are you going whale watching?  Or is that somewhere else, my geography is RUBBISH!  Maybe you're just going to the one on the hight street to stock up on sausage rolls   

Love to everyone I've missed, hope you're all well!

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Heaps- What day are you on hun?  
Even so , if three is what you got to EC with , they could all be filled with lovely eggies  
retail therapy..come one then, what you bought?  

Nix- You are coming to the do aren't you lady?


----------



## Little Me

and PS...............what's the dress code ladies?
xx


----------



## Jumanji

Heapey - 3 is not a disaster by any means!  It is still quite early days and you could get another appearing.  Plus, your E2 isn't bad for that number of follies and at this stage.  Remember that hunyB only had 4 follies but look at her now!!  I know it is hard when you read about people with 12 follies and things but you ARE responding and 3 is a number you can work with.  Do hang in there and stay positive.

will do more personals later - bit busy now!


----------



## Han72

Hiya Heaps - honestly hon, 3 is not awful by any stretch of the imagination. Also maybe they only told you about the biggies and there's some tiddlers there too   Also how about asking them to add a bit of Merional  It might make the difference...  Re the drumstick thing, is it possible that it's known by another name daahn saaaf..? Re the acu, I'd go for it at 126 Harley, the first go is expensive but the follow-ups are something like 40  squids or something like that which is much cheaper than eg Zita West.  And they work around the ARGC for the pre and post ET acupuncture which is really handy!  However, there's an acupuncture school in Finchley where you can get it really cheap, (by qualified acupuncturists, not just students!) and one of the acupuncturists at 126 actually teaches at the school... Let me know if you'd like the details 

xxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Afternoon lovelies  

Heapey, it's so early yet, loads can happen! Keep up the good work, come on follies, come out to play    

Jo, how's Meggy today? Jilly went downhill very quickly and we thought her days were over but then she picked up. She was weak but she kept going for a few weeks on medication, we thought she might pull through at one point but she relapsed and her back legs started giving out. I'm praying Meggy picks up too and gives you lots of licks    

Excuse my going completely doolaly today but I'm sure that there was a post yesterday by Veda in response to my problems in getting any help from the NHS since she's a midwife and some of you have referred to the post but I can't see it, please can someone point it out to me?     Veda, where is it?!

Purps, I'm not surprised you're nervous, I really hope you enjoy the evening tomorrow 

RC and Jal   

Hello to everyone  

LW x x x


----------



## Miranda7

Weird! That post has disappeared LW?

Purps - best of luck for tomorrow. I hope it's wonderful.


----------



## laurab

Heapey - 3 is fab hon... and as they others say you may get more anyway and if you don't 3 is fine.  I know a good accu place in Bethnal green.... any good? Let me know and I'll find details. XX


----------



## Little Me

Hi Mira & Laura


----------



## laurab

Ohhh ohhh Anne! 

I've done something terrible... I've started playing that island game on ** and I can't stop playing it.... I so don't have tme for it!!! Somebody stop me!


----------



## Jal

Hi ladies (and RH)

Heapey, 3 is good and it's very early days  

Purple hope all goes well with your brother, I had something similar a few yrs back, I met mine a few times over a yr and we got on fine but then lost touch, it was weird how much like my dad he was even though they had never met for 20+ yrs either.  

Hi RC, 1 more sleep down   

Hi LJ - good to hear from you    

I'm taking it easy today working from home, but definately going to the office tomorrow as I'm going   aready, being in the office doesn't bother me at all as it a good distraction, just not looking forward to the drive home which can be 1.5hrs but will try not to get road rage!! 


J x


----------



## Little Me

Laura- I've been playing on bleedin bejeweled on my iPhone.........it's taking over my life      

Hi Jal


----------



## Jal

Hi Anne  , I daren't play those games as I would never got off there, my sister is addicted tho, her highest scores are always clogging up my home page!


----------



## Swinny

Hey girls

Just bobbing on at work to say hello  

Heapey - 3 is good chuck, it's still very early days yet. I always take 2 weeks to stimm so in that time you may have double that and even if not 3 is still good xxx

RC - Well done on being PUPO my lovely xx

Anne  

Hey Mirra and Laura - How's our babies doing? Mirra is Boblet's hand ok now?

LW - Any MS yet?? When is your scan?

Mag108 - Enjoy acu and say hi to Teja for me xx

Beachy  

We've got our phone follow up with Dr G on Friday lunchtime so hopefully we'll know just how disfunctional we actually are. there are 3 points on the tests which look suspect, the NK Cells, The TH1/TH2 Cykotines Panel and my Leucocyte results. Keep you posted anyhow.

Bye for now my lovelies and sorry for the lack of personals

Love

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Wing Wing

Hi Girls - quick catch up session before I leave the office.

Ally - I am sorry to hear your Dad has been so unwell (to say the least) and am glad his recovery is going in the right direction - it must be a real worry for you hon. Lots of hugs.

Anna - happy to hear you can have another cycle on NHS. That is good news. Sorry you won't be staying with me the night of the Christmas doooo. Be great to meet you anyway! Is anyone staying with me?!!! RC - surely you are!

Donkey - hope you enjoy Spandau Ballet this eve - am VERY jealous!

Pix - hope you are feeling better than you were on Monday and that the new job does work out OK. Good for you getting things straight right from the off.

Hi Malini - glad you enjoyed Vietnam - must have been fascinating. Who did you go with?

Hi LW - hope you are doing good. How is it finally being pregnant - very exited for you hon! Why do you have to have background checks?

Jo sweetie - how sad about Meggy. That must be so difficult to deal with. I know it doesn't help but I bet she has had a lovely life with you and will hve been happy for all of it.

Anne - you are of course welcome! I can't wait to meet you either - we will look really funny together - you did say you were just under 5 foot didn't you? I am just over 6 - what a giggle!!! Good to hear you have your train booked. I have been a bit crafty and organised to attend a board meeting in the Isle of Man on Thursday so get into London Thurs eve and all ready for haircut Friday morning before meeting you loverleees. And all paid for by company - including my accommodation - RESULT!!!!

Heapy - Don't worry about E2 - early days yet hon. 3 follies is ok sweetie. We have all said so many times, you only need one egg! Don't get down about it. I had 7 follies and only one egg so doesn't tell you anything really!

Jal - good news on the lazy blast. Probably just a chilled out embie. Won't give you any trouble at all I bet! Good luck for the short 2WW!

Hi Nix - can't remember if you are also coming to Christmas party or not. Did you and Malini ever meet up in Paris?

Hi LV. Looking forward to meeting you at the Christmas bash. Not in London before then. Sounds like you are having fun with the kittens - am loving their names!

Hi LJ - how you doing? Not surprised you are tired - you are pregnant!!!! Thanks for thinking of me. I am feeling much better now but not sure I can go through with all this any more. Don't have time on my side and just feel a bit negative about it all. Looking forward to the Chrimbo bash to cheer me up! Oh, the Beagle is called Amber - she is a NIGHTMARE but absolutely gorgeous with it which makes up for the naughtiness! We also have a black lab called Molly who is the laid back one!

Hi Spuds! 

Hi Coco - good luck with those hormones - I hate them!!! I will answer your PM soon - honest! Good luck for this cycle hon.

AoC - good luck with this cycle

Purps - good luck meeting your bro tomorrow. Be cool! You are welcome to stay with me Purps. Flat in Knightsbridge (not mine - company property, but I can pretend can't I!!!)

Hi Swinny 

RC, if you don't call me NOW I will be cross!!!!

Tracey - haven't seen a post from you recently so what's occuring? And Driver, what about you love?

Kate - I have employed a private detective to flush you out - COME BACK!!!

Have missed out loads of you and for that I am truly sorry but am so short of time I have to go now. I do think of you all lots and send lots of love and hugs to the best gang of girls I am ever likely to know! 

WW X


----------



## Little Me

WW- yep, 4ft 11 me !!! I will war 12" heels don't worry     
Thanks for the accomodation !
And yes, a result on the expenses , well done


----------



## Miranda7

Hi Sarah!

No, Robert's hand can't be fixed by time unfortunately. We have an appt at the start of November for the specialist to look at it again. Hopefully - though it's horrid for him to have an op - he'll recommend cutting the tendons this time. It really hampers him.  

I do hope your appt on friday gives you something you can work with and get new hope from.

Hi Anne! I'm 5' 8" so I'll just stand between you and WW and Laura can be between me and you. We'll look terribly normal i think.


----------



## Miranda7

Heapey - I got two follies on my first scan of the last lot. Then 4, then 6, then eight. I got 4 eggs, two embies and one baby. That I think shows that numbers, at this stage, are a complete head-masher.


----------



## AoC

Heapy.    BTW, I had no follies on my first scan, 3 tiddlers on my next one, and went into EC with 9.  They were talking cancellation at each scan, right up to the point they slipped the dildo cam in, twiddled it for reception, literally did the jaw-dropping-with-surprise thing, and then had to ask me to stop laughing so they could get a good picture...

16 D/R jabs done, 7 to go.  Scan on the 28th when we hope to start stims.

I think I got those numbers completely wrong when I posted them on the Cycle Buddies thread earlier today....!  Brain fade.


----------



## LV.

Hi girls,

just a quickie to share article on IVF and drinking yesterday on BBC

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8315724.stm

Nothing we didn't already know but I've certainly had a glass of wine or 2 whilst stimming! Eugh...

LadyV xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

Just thought id pop in and say hello to you all, i am reading all of ur posts, thanx so much for all ur messages     

Anne thanx for your txts yesterday hunny, nice to know i am not alone in feeling like this     As i said to anne yesterday just dont know where i fit in anymore and even the thought of tx next year cant buck me up cos i have this feeling that even if it works something will go wrong. Am thinking of u all and hoping you dont have long to wait till ur dreams come true.

Still dont know if i'll be making xmas party, would feel wrong to come especially when im feeling like this. 

Pix can you put me down as a maybe for now please hunny?  Sorry to mess u about.    

Cant remember where i was supposed to be staying    

Think it was with you mallini    Dont worry if someone else wants the room hun let them have it and if i do come i'll find a cheap b&b somewhere


----------



## Miranda7

DH read that piece in the Sun to me, re the drinking. Crap.

One minute they're saying shre a bottle and you'll get prg, the next they're saying even a dribble affects your chances. Time to zone out.

I had plenty wine during my cycle... after all, it was a rare holiday.

Kate - you won't feel like that forever chickie, really you won't. Come to the do and the JD will do all we don't.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mag108

I havent managed to catch up on all that went on while I was away for the weekend, nor have I welcomes all the newcomers so WELCOME!

Got the immunes from Dr G too but will have to spend a bit of time figuring out what all that means.

Sad though I am not to be joining you for party it is totally the right decision. DH was waiting on some funding to come through that has been pulled so we are in kinda dire straits financially, cutbacks in our household to be sure.

LJ: thanks for the quote it made my night too. A marvellously thorough post as ever, hope you are getting some rest.

RC: hug and hope you are doing well

Cocoruby: dont underestimate those dasterdly hormones and stay away from high buildings!

Pix: good for youwith your whip cracking! start as you mean to go on!

AOC - I agree you are not a rubbish poster, its lovely just to see you on. and sorry drugs seem to be making you feel sick, it is prob them messing up your system. Drink lots of water.

KAte: you just do what you need to do. We will only have kind thoughts for you whatever.

Purps: hope all goes well with your half brother hun. I went though a lot of Jodi books, then I found them a bit repetitive, (but very readable). The Panorama prog showed some truly awful aspects of society, total ignorance and so much hate.

Heapey: thinking of you. Are you in London the whole time?

LW: cant find that post but the gist of it was, contact EPU with a pain or spotting (white lie), they will scan as long as its 6wks. What a pain scans are so hard to get. If you don t fancy the white lies pay and put your mind at rest.

Anne, Mir, RC. Beachy, Ally, Peewee, Driver, Hunyb, LV, Jerseyspuds, RH, Jo M, Lainey,  Malini, Martha May, Mary, Missy, Nikki, Nix, Sam, Sarah, Stephjoy, Sweetpea, Veda and anyone else I have forgotten


----------



## Miranda7

Lest we forget, red wine is actually womb juice. It sends blood rushing to the right bits. Ahem.


----------



## Spuds

Arghhhhhh

Lost Post !!

Slycett xxxx if you need b&b you are v welcome xxx

Pix - knock em dead on the 9th !!

Sausage    hope its going ok - sending everything good your way  

Help - am addicted to Farmville !!!

Got AF today - 2 days early - no pmt so convinced was pg - not to be again so sorry for self and no bl**dy wine in the house arghhhhh - anyway - think my mind is almost made up to delay round 2 to post Christmas - less stress for me and hopefully more chance - the plus side is it means I can have a glass of wine with you girls on the 27th !!

Sending loads of   and thanks for your support - you are all fabulous xx

Spuds
xx


----------



## Pixie75

Evening girls,

Just a quickie before my hubby gets cross with me again for not spending time with him;

Heapey hon -   

I promise I'll do perso's but for now here is    and    for everyone.

I booked the restaurant today and paid the deposit. I need to pay the full amount in 2 weeks and if we'd like to order half price wine, I need to pay when I order it which can be done up to 1 week before our do.

I picked the cheapest wine on the list, so how does this sound ;

Whites 
Castabello Dry White x 7 Bottles - £6.50 = £45.50

Rosé
Cabernet Sauvignon - Ochagavia Rosé x 4 Bottles - £7.50 = £30.00

Red
Castabello Red - Merlot del Veneto x 3 Bottles - £6.50 = £19.50

I love the sound of Sparkling Rosé - Barton & Guestier x 2 bottle - £12.30 x 2 but I'll pay for this so not expecting anyone to contribute.

Total of 16 bottles

Wine total - £95
Meal - £28.99
Wine per person - £5.00 (excluding LJ (can't believe you are not drinking!  ) Purple we don't know you if you get caught!  ) /Latestarter & Lainey (not sure if they are still coming) and now Kate  Let me kow as soon as you know honey.

Total per person - *£33.99*

I hope this is OK girls? Please do let me know if you think it's too much wine, or you don't want any alcohol etc. etc.

I will PM you my details & the menu to choose from.

Have a lovely evening,

Pix xx


----------



## mag108

Jersey- we may be cycling at the same time then!
X


----------



## beachgirl

Pix   how are you? Wish I could make the xmas do, you guys best take lots of photos x


----------



## Pixie75

Beach hello hon  I wish you could make it too. 

I must have missed your post as you were still on the list which means my totals are wrong!   and I've just sent 25 PM's  

*Amendment - new total per person now is £34.30 (except LJ & Purple) *

Purple - Your inbox is full by the way honey so i don't think you've got my PM? . 

Here is our list please let me know if you haven't recived a PM from me.

Laura
Donkey - 
Almond
Malini
Pix - 
Tracey
Coco
Anna (Sobroody)
Anne - 
Purple - 
Ally
Fish
LJ 
Miranda 
Wing Wing 
Rural Chick
Nix
Spuds
Steph and 
Rupee100
LV -

*Total - 21*

Lainey - maybe
Latestarter - maybe
Kate - maybe 

Bed for me now!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72

Pix order me a bottle of the sparkling Rose! definately more my thing  

I've emptied my inbox so you can PM me now and I'll add the 12.99 to my share and get it to you!

Love and hugs to all,

Thanks for all the well wishes for tomorrow! I won't be back on till sat, just no internet at mums, rather than I've been abducted by my half brother!  

Sweet dreams everyone

xxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies and RH 

Purple - good luck for today hun and have a great time at your Mum's - thanks for the warning because we would have been worried.      

Pix - thank you so much for sorting everything out for us - you can see why you were headhunted. It will probably take me all day to decide what I want - I'm so bad like that, so will pm you as soon as I have finally decided.     

Jal - sending you loads of        less than a week to go now - hope you aren't too busy at work today.   

Heaps - hun           for those follies and any others that might be lurking. Please try to stay as positive as you can     

Donkey - how was the concert last night - have you any voice left - can't wait to hear all about it.   

Anne - I'll be travelling form Worcester, so can either go direct to Paddington or via B'ham. However, I am waiting to find out if I've got SCD tickets for the Saturday to know whether to book the return on the Saturday or the Sunday - but I did find the cheaper tickets, so thanks for that hun      Anna SB had bought a monsoon trapeez dress with gold in if that helps - I will be wearing whatever fits!!!

Nix - Ashes to Ashes is one of the best programs of recent years - I guess series 3 isn't available yet?   

LJ - I'm sorry your package didn't arrive yesterday - I guess it will be a couple more days now     Veda's post has definitely gone but as Mag said her advice was to go to the EPAU and also she said that they have to ask loads of background questions now. How are you feeling hun - any signs of anything yet - it must be so exciting.    

LJ - I hope you're not working too hard - you need to start taking it easy now - how much longer at work have you got - it can't be that long, can it?    

Mir - sorry to hear about the Bobster's hand - is that from the tea or something else - I love the new picture - he's gorgeous - you must be so proud.   

Hi Laura      - RH commented how much he liked your chiplets pea outfits this morning and has started referring to Gin, Tonic and Slice as the Chippers        I am a spider solataire addict - my statistics are sad with over 700 games played in September     

Swinny - hi hun      - hope all goes well with Dr G tomorrow and that he can shed some light on things for you.   

WW - it was so lovely to chat to you yesterday hun      can't wait to see you and Anne next to each other       Will call again very soon  

AOC - less that a week to go now hun - it's all happening on the 28th isn't it? Well done on so many jabs - I'm not surprised that you are getting numbers mixed up.    .      at the follie story.

LV - oh well, too late for us - at least we'll prove them wrong        

Kate hun - so good to see you and please come to the party as I doubt very much we'll be talking about tx somehow - we miss your spitting comments so much       

Mag - hope your immunes info is good news and that it helps with the way forward. Really sorry to hear about DH's funding      

Spuds      - sounds like you're doing the right thing with leaving tx until after Christmas - and what a great way to start the new year.     

Beachy - I'm sure there will be loads of dodgy photos!!!! Have a lovely day with your friend's LO today.    

Ally       for you and your Dad.

Sparkly -      - so great to meet up with you yesterday hun and thanks for the coffee and the doughnut - I wish I'd have stayed longer - my appointment was a nightmare    

 and        to  Almond, Anna SB, CardiffLaura, Coco, Driver, Fishy, Hunyb, Jo M, Lainey, Leola, Likas, Louise, Malini, Martha May, Mary, Minnow, Missy, Nikki, PeeWee, Pink, Popsi, Rupee, Sam, Sarah , Steph, Sweetpea,  Tamelia, Veda, Zuri and all the other lovely Team PR ladies

Lots of love and      

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Han72

Hello 



laurab said:


> Ohhh ohhh Anne!
> 
> I've done something terrible... I've started playing that island game on ** and I can't stop playing it.... I so don't have tme for it!!! Somebody stop me!


    Save me from the games on **    I'm really tempted to look at Farmville and Mafia Wars but I'm scared that if I start I won't be able to stop! Good luck with beating your addiction Laura 

Purps -  for the big reunion today! 

Heapey -  hon, yeah I remember that knackered feeling, those early starts and then the stress of waiting for the call... well it can really take it out of you    FYI Lukey over on the Potty ARGC thread was talking about how PR's sometimes need a little bit of LH in their stims in order to kickstart the FSH in Fostimon and thereby increase E2 levels. When you get the call today, maybe you could ask them about trying to add some merional to the mix, with the daily bloods they should be able to see really quickly whether it helps or not...    

Mira - I'm with you on the womb juice! If it was so bad for fertility, no French woman would ever get pregnant! Same for unpasteurised cheese, processed meats, mineral water in plastic bottles.... ZWCKMA (special prize to the first person who works out what that means   )

Hey Mags - sorry to hear you've been hit with the financial crisis stick too  I hope things get sorted out soon 

Swinny - good luck with the Gorgy follow-up hon 

Jal, RC and RH   

Now.... it's good news/bad news time! The good news is that the Christmas Party sounds like it's gonna be an absolute BLAST!! The bad news is... I can't bloody come  To cut a long one short, FIL has been ill lately and is putting pressure on DH and I to come and visit him down in Provence. They hadn't seen eachother for 11 years before this summer and I think FIL is trying to make up for lost time (and I'm  there's nothing more serious behind it, given his brush with 3 different types of cancer recently). We're skint so we're searching round for the cheapest fares and naturally it's the flipping weekend of the party 

I'm gutted  Sorry to mess up the plans Pix 

xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Nix   oh chick, your poor FIL, I too hope that he just wants to make up for lost time and spend quality time with his adult son...have you tried Skyscanner.net?


----------



## Ourturn

Nix - so sad we won't get to meet you  

Pix - Pm'd you can you order me a bottle of the sparkling rose too! Wll add the money onto my cheque Sound lovely. 

Sorry for lack of personnals, mad at work and I need to come in on my day off   But does mean I get Monday off so a v short week next week 

Anna x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Lightweight said:


> Jo, how's Meggy today? Jilly went downhill very quickly and we thought her days were over but then she picked up. She was weak but she kept going for a few weeks on medication, we thought she might pull through at one point but she relapsed and her back legs started giving out. I'm praying Meggy picks up too and gives you lots of licks


Hi LW and everyone else asking about Meggy - I'm really toushed by your kindness.

She's actually doing really well! Took her out with all the other doggies yeaterday morning for a walk in the woods, and she was trotting ahead of me for a whole hour - even playing with Millie! Then I went into the vets to pick up her special diet and all her medications, to be told by the vet that her kidneys have virtually packed up and she also has an underactive thyroid! This vet hasn't seen Meggy, just her results, and couldn't believe it when I told her she's still very lively and waggy!

The bad news is that it will cost us £120 per month in special diet and all her medications now.  Blimey, I cancelled my gym membership because I thought £30 a month was too much.  Don't get me wrong, Meggy's quality of life is far more important than any gym membership of course, it's just that we're struggling a bit financially at the moment, and an extra £120 per month is going to be a struggle. But at least we know we're doing all we can for her.

I've been trying to get her piccie up on my posts, but it won't work - will try again.

Af arrived today - 14 days early . But at least I was able to rush off and get my FSH done so I can hear the consultant's plan of action regarding the NHS cycle. Still fully expecting a through the floor AMH and a through the roof FSH. No surprise, no one phoned me back from the clinic re getting me on the egg donation waiting list. I'm going to phone AGAIN today. 

Heaps - I would be delighted with 3 follies at this stage. Try not to worry. 

Jal - thinking of you too. 

Jo x


----------



## beachgirl

Jo    glad to hear that Meg is doing well, my cat is also on a special diet but as you say it doesn't matter at what cost, jsut as long as they're healthy x


----------



## Swinny

Hello girls

Thanks for all your good wishes for tomorrow's follow up.

I am so gutted that I won't be able to make the Christmas party, it's going to be a fab day for you all. As my little matey Beachy says take loads of piccies so that we can see you all getting sloshed xxxx

Kate - Sounds like you need a massive  

Nix - Hope FIL is ok xx

Jo - Glad to hear that little Meggy is ok xx

Beachy - mwah

Hello to Almond, Anna SB, Laura, Mirra, Steph, Ally, Pix, Nikki, Coco, Purple, Fishy, Driver, Fishy, Hunyb, Jo M, Lainey, Tracey M, Malini, Missy,  Popsi, Rupee, Sam, Steph, Zuri and all my other PR homegirls xxxxx

Love Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Nix - ZWCKMA - I believe stands for Zita West can   my


----------



## Miranda7

Jo - check what's in that food and replicate it elsewhere, I would. I bet you can get the same thing half the price elsewhere. It would even cost less to give her a steak every day!
I think if it was me I'd hust give her her favourite foods - lots of boiled chicken and rice and veg. After all, if she's not got long that's kinder anyway, but if the vet is wrong that food will keep her in tip-top condition without spending £120 a month  

Nix, you bloomin pooper you! Can't believe you're not coming, you swine!

Laura - move AWAY from the ** games. 

I went to the GP this morning and told him I think I've started the menopause, but explained about the FSH being normal two years ago. He's going to test it next period. Is it weird to hope it's 200 and get some closure?


----------



## beachgirl

Mir    no ti's not weird at all...hugs chick x


----------



## Han72

Yaaaay RC wins the prize      Erm... it's in the post  

Sorry Mira     I am TRULY gutted    And no, that's not weird at all, it's the uncertainty that drives you mad innit?  Once you know one way or another at least you can deal with it and move on...             
Oh and give the little gigglebox a squishy  from me too   I hope all goes well with his appt too. It must be scary to think of him maybe having an op, but if it gives him full movement in his hand again it'll be worth it!     

Jo sweetie - so glad to hear that Meg has picked up a bit, bless her! I agree with Mira, maybe you can give her what she needs through regular food rather than this special stuff the vet's recommending and it would be lovely to spoil her for a bit, bless her!    

Beachy - cheers for that link hon, will def bear that in mind for future trips!

xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Miranda - I'm in a similar position to you, FSH-wise. Like you, I also had really low FSH but really crap AMH too. Just had mine tested (this morning) and I'm fully expecting it to have caught up and be in the 100's. It sounds like you've kind of come to terms with it anyway - I suppose i've been waiting to enter full-blown menopause for the last 3 years since my last AMH test but it hasn't happened. 

At least if our FSH has caught up with the rest of us, maybe the gP's will take us seriously re.meopause and health implications, such as bone density, which is what I'm worried about. (Oh, and i'll get an NHS funded cycle of DE too if it's really high - apparently at the moment my low FSH means I'm not a "clear cut case of early menopause... ) Good luck with that. No. it's not weird at all.

Also - thanks abou the diet. The vet did concede that chicken and rice would be as good - which she loves. But this wa after we'd already bought the prescription diet from her.    Anyway, if she's with us longer term, which we hope she is, it will be chicken and rice! The other doglets will be raging with envy......


----------



## AoC

Dang, RC beat me to  ing ZW's ****..... ggg

Jo - I'm glad Meg's still waggy.    I think you might try homemade, too.  When my Merlin kitty was dying of a kidney tumour, I boiled up a cheap chicken every weekend.  You can usually find a butcher or a market stall that sells pet food grade meat.... and grrr at your vet explaining that AFTER you'd paid!!!  Re osteoporosis, it's those who are, or have been for many years, under weight that seem to be at most risk.  Weight-bearing exercise (whether your own weight or gym-weights!) seems to be the answer.  Plus calcium, of course.  Please excuse me, not knowing your size, if I say, it's one of the few times the fat chicks win....  

RC, is your OTD 28th?  I'm confuddled... easily done..  

Mir, that makes perfect sense to me.  

Sorry you can't go to the party, Nix.     But I'm glad FIL is building fences.  Excuse my asking   but are you going to the coast at all?


----------



## Miranda7

Whew! I am officially not mad if you lot agree! It'll be hard getting HRT etc without the high FSH.

That cheeky vet!  

Sausage - good thing I'm not underweight then!


----------



## Jo Macmillan

AnnaofCumberland said:


> Re osteoporosis, it's those who are, or have been for many years, under weight that seem to be at most risk. Weight-bearing exercise (whether your own weight or gym-weights!) seems to be the answer. Plus calcium, of course. Please excuse me, not knowing your size, if I say, it's one of the few times the fat chicks win....


Yay! I am a fat chick!


----------



## AoC

ggg Phew.  I was worried I might offend...


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Sausage - not at all offended honey. I am a thin chick in a fat chick's body I reckon. 

Thought I'd try the Special K 2 week challenge today. I had a small bowl of Special K for breakfast, another for lunch...then an hour ago I was starving so had a chicken sandwich and 3 digestives. The usual story...sigh.....


----------



## Malini

Hi all ...

rushing in and need to say

Jo - I get my Charlie's food from here http://www.medicanimal.com and it is a bit cheaper. Thinking of your little love.

Heapey - Had 2 follies, then three, then four ... eight eggs. The scanners at the ARGC are rubbish (sorry but they are). And the scanning skills of their staff differ enormously. I think your e2 is a much better indication. Big hugs.

Nix - Ta for asking after Charlie. I think LJ, you did too. He went mental when I got home and now won't let me out of his sight. I left him for 3 hours y'day with my dad and he cried at the back door the whole time. I think I have separation anxiety issues with the poor lad. Hope he grows out of it OR I'll never go out. (I am a hermit anyhow!).

Pix - Thank you. Will send a cheque this wknd and respond to your PM but a little worried about the postal strike. Unfortunately paypal and I have fallen out.

To our special PUPO lovelies ...   

Bit confused Purple if you have had or are about to have your meet up. Hope it goes/went okay. Purple, you are welcome to mine but guys I won't be offended if you all want to go to Knightsbridge to be with Ms Wing. 

Kate - WE WANT YOU TO BE WITH US. I WAS SOOOO LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING YOU.

WW -  for you. Can't wait to see you. I was in Vietnam with a friend from primary school visiting friends who live in Ha Noi.

Hope this rare autumnal sunshine is peeking out where you are.

M xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Well girls feel I can finally touch base with you all again.......

My dad is coming out of hospital for the weekend, then back in on Monday then out for good hopefully some time next week.   He is doing so so well. His walking is improving all the time and he is managing to hold things with his right hand if he puts them in there although he cannot bend his arm etc. Still got the bloody catheter though which he is being extremely brave about   so it looks like he could be let out with it still in which is a bit of a worry as you feel they may forget about him.....

I am fine, VERY tired but fine. I look like SH!T as I have had a terrible DHEA/ Steriod break out over the past few weeks and it is just hanging around. I am on CD41 so commiserate and sympathise with all those others for whose AF is absent without leave. I thought I may have ovulated on saturday as my BBT dipped right down but it climbed slowly for a few days then dipped a little again today   TBH I give up on trying to uderstand my f*cked up body! I am also extremely fat think 5'5" and 11 stone. OMG never been this way before. So I managed to fit a trip to the gym in yesterday, oh if only it only took one visit, I am guessing I need to do a bit more than that to lose the extra 1 1/2 stone I am carrying around   

Jo - Honey so sorry to hear about your Meglet girl. Sounds like she is a girl after our hearts likes to prove those medical professionals wrong - lets hope she does      

Pix - my lovely girl - well done you for organsing things so amazingly   

Kate darling - I know you don't want to post but I want to tell you how much we all   you and that it doesn't matter if you just say nothing, or if you want to rant and be angry at the world, or just have a little cuddle, we are all here and I am always on the end of the phone if you need   

Anne - Oh my lovely darling - can't wait to see you next month - yes dress code - are we thinking dresses or jeans and top??   

Malini - Hi hon  

To everyone else I Know I am officially the sh!tist FFer on here these days but I think my eyes are about to close and I still have 2 hours of work to do.......best crack on. Thank you for all your good wishes for my dad - I think they have helped pull him through.

Love and hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wing Wing

No time for anything else but KATE just now and as I can't PM her as her inbox is still full, I just want to say this Kate...

Kate - please come to the Christmas bash.  You won't be the only one feeling low and as if they shouldn't be there.  I will be there with you and for you!  I am so desperate to meet you - you have been an inspiration for me and I love your posts so much!  You have kept me going when things have looked bleak and were so kind to me.  I NEED to give you a big kiss in person!

Will shut up now but really hope you decide to come - there is so much to talk about!

Lots of hugs.

WW X

Hope to be back later girls.  Love and hugs to all X


----------



## H&amp;P

all, Ally (so pleased your dad is on the mend) I win the [email protected] ffer award..... 

I am reading girls but never seem to have time to post by the time I have caught up on the chat, I do think of you all every day but DH is getting worried about how involved (and upset and happy and sad) I get while posting on here and he has started working regular days so I can't even steal time while he is on nights anymore, and work is just manic so can't get on during the day either   

I wish all of you currently going through TX and on the 2WW all the luck in the world and   every day that this will be your time.

I am not going anywhere but will probably be posting much less frequently.

PS LW thanks for the text you prompted me into motion to steal a 10 minute break at work, I am still up for a Northern FF meet but our lovely Anne sounds like she is the most popular girl in the world booked up until January  , can't remember who you said would be up for a meet, Swinny? Beachgirl? Huny? Wazy?, Anne if we met slightly further South than last time (maybe Sheffield instead of Leeds) would you be able to make it for a Friday or Sunday tea?


----------



## Rural Chick

Afternoon lovely ladies and RH  

Nix - really sorry we won't get to meet you at the Christmas party but I think that's a great excuse to have another one next year.  

AnnaSB - here's to a short week next week    

Jo - so glad that Meggy is doing really well and how typical of the Vets to give you the alternative once you'd shelled out the £120!!! Your diet sounds just like mine - good until lunchtime and then celebrate the rest of the day    I too am a thin chick in a fat body and if Ally thinks she's really fat, she ain't seen nothing yet     I reckon I could already pass for four months pregnant with the chippers rather than 3 weeks  At least I'm less likely to get osteoporosis  

Beachy - is your puss tat ill too?

Swinny - mwah? - can't work that one out. Good luck tomorrow.    

Mir - really sorry that you think you have started the menopause    and great advice to Jo about the chicken and rice. FIL used to feed their cats defrosted prawns and pilchard in tomato sauce which they loved.  

AOC - sorry I beat you to it - not that I'm competitive    . OTD is indeed the 28th, as is Jal's, is when you start stims, RH's birthday and it wouldn't surprise me if Heapy is doing something then as well - EC maybe? It's going to be a good day for Team PR     

Mal - hi hun      - hope you are still enjoying the sunshine - we've had some heavy showers here today.   

Ally - so glad that your Dad is coming out for the weekend - no way are you a [email protected] FFer hun    

WW - hi hun      - I second everything you've said - how do you know Kate's in box is full? Does it tell you, because I pm'd her a couple of days ago.

Driver - I hope it's not my excessive smilies that are keeping you away hun.     I promise not to use as many    It was me that said I'd try and make it up to a Northern do - any excuse for a party!!!!

Love to everyone xxxx

ares sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Malini

More rushing BUT I forgot to mention -

It is keto-DHEA that Mr Wing says one should take if their cortisol is low as well as their DHEA . . .

Just fyi 

Hello Driver (you're never, we love you), Ally (so pleased about your dad!), WW (share your Kate sentiments completely) and RC (sorry I mentioned the sun, storms - how rude).

Good evening all,
M xx


----------



## alegria

Hello Team PR 



DRIVER225 said:


> I win the [email protected] ffer award.....


I think I will claim that award for myself, Driver... Sorry girls, I never post these days but I do read when I can and promise that I always have you all in my thoughts and prayers  

Ally - Really happy with your dad's improvement hun   Sorry to hear about the DHEA's side effects though... 

Mir - I love bob's new pic 

LJ - Hope you are doing well sweetheart 

Steph - Sending a big  to you and your little joy!

Tracey - Good luck with the toy shop inauguration 

Kate - Sending you a huge  we all understand how you feel darling, we really do...

Nix - Salut ma cherie 

A big   to Beach, Laura, Swinny, Anne, Pix, Purple, Missy, Popsy, Lainey, Jo, Sam, Nikki, Malini, Karen, Rural Chick, Anna, Peewee and all the other lovely ladies that I forgot to mention..

No news from me I'm afraid, just having a little break from tx at the moment but still hoping &  for a natural miracle somehow... 

Lots of love,
Alegria x


----------



## Spuds

Evening all 

Ello Alegria 

Jo - Thinking of your Meggy - try I think its Pet Uk for good price home delivered special diet doggy grub xx

Al - so pleased about your Dad  

Mag108 - look forward to our cycle together  after Christmas  

Kate - even if you feel utterley crap - the best place to be is with us lot - we understand xxx - equally - respect your decision if you feel the need for some time out - Im being really selfish about this I know but was so very much looking forward to meeting you !!!!! 

RC - sending    thanks - I think we are doing the right thing xx

Nix - dont start on Farmville - its so addictive - Im loving it  

Love to all 
Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## laurab

Ally - Phew... great news, you looked gorgeous last time I saw you... I'm quite sure you still do.  

Kate - If you don't go neither am I!

Pix - ohhhh pink sparkly stuff...   no i mustn't...  Well done on the organising... I'll try to paypal you. 

Mir -  So lookig forward to you and the Bobster coming to stay! Been ages.  

Jo - Glad Meggie is doig ok.  

Agh I've forgotten what else I had to say.  Project in, I was so glad mine was discussed after an awful mad woman who has a mishmash of blurred snaps!   Can relax for a while now. 

Right off to pick my onions then bed. 
XXX


----------



## AoC

Can you tell us what shapes you used, Laura?  This is the alphabet photo project, right?  I'm interested!


----------



## beachgirl

Good Morning Team PR...yah...it's the weekend..what's everyone up to?

We're off to see Elton tonight, no ideas what songs he perform but really looking forward to it.


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies and RH 

Beachy - The Elton - OMG - and I was so jealous of Donkey and now you too - twice in a week     (that's as close to green with envy I can get!!).   

RH and I are off to see my Mum tomorrow and are coming back via London for my HCG test on Wednesday - the good news for you all is that I'm not likely to be able to get on FF during that time (no idea how I'm going to cope without you all   ) but will text the news to LW and WW (if that's OK ladies) so that they can let you know the result of the pee stick test.      

AOC - I'd love to know as well - not many dr jabs left now     

Laura hun - well done for getting your project in - you must be really pleased. What else do you grow?   

Spuds - it'll be great that you and Mag are cycling together as well - I think it was the right decision   

Alegria - hello hun    

Malini - I wasn't blaming you at all for the rain - it's just that I was in my flip flops as I was on my way to my pedicure and my feet got soaked - people kept looking at me as though I was mad - as if.        

Ally - have a lovely weekend with your Dad hun    

Purps - hope it went well yesterday    

Swinny - good luck with Dr G today         

Heapey - how did it go yesterday at the ARGC hun      .       for those follies.

Mir - have a lovely time with Laura    

Jo -       for Meggy    

Jal          not long now.

Kate - where are you, I want to spit    

LW and WW - is it OK if I text you my results?   

     to Almond, Anna SB, Anne, CardiffLaura, Coco, Donkey, Driver, Fishy, Hunyb, Lainey, Leola, Likas, LJ, LV, Louise, Mag, Martha May, Mary, Minnow, Missy, Nikki, Nix, PeeWee, Pink,  Pix, Popsi, Rupee, Sam, Sarah , Sparkly, Steph, Sweetpea, Tamelia, Veda, Zuri and all the other lovely Team PR ladies

See you later

Love and      

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

RC     wishing you oodles of luck for testing, will be waiting with bated breath for your news   

Managed to get the tickets for free through work so I'm more than happy...


----------



## Rural Chick

Elton for free - even better   Thanks for the


----------



## Wing Wing

Morning Girlies - TFIF!!!  Hurrah!

RC, in all the exitement of your treatment, I have forgotton to ask you how your Mum is doing - am really sorry hon - I told you I was a [email protected] mate!!!  Would be delighted if you text me your results but if you are not going to be on FF then the least I expect is a skype catch up somehow!  Text me every day and let me know how you are and we can arrange to speak as well.  Am still fizzing with exitement for you hon!  Have a nice time with your Mum if you can.  Big hugs to RH!   

Pix - you have been a complete star in organising the Christmas bash.  Just one concern.... you mention "too much wine"... is that possible - surely such a concept does not exist?!!!  If you are able can you order another bottle of the sparkling stuff for me as it sounds fab.  I sent you a PM yesterday as cannot use paypal and we don't have cheques in Lux.  Can you send me your bank details including IBAN no (you may have to ask bank for this) as that is the way we do things here in Lux.  Please update me as to the final amount also, not forgetting the extra wine if you are able to order it!  Sorry for the inconvenience!   

Heapy - any news on those follies loverlee?  How are you feeling?   

AoC - not long til start stimming hey?  How are you doing?  Feeling any better?

Purps - am dying to know how things go with your bro

Jo - really happy to hear Meggy is still waggy - that is a really good sign.  How many dogs do you have?  My 2 are dead jealous of the chicken/rice food plan!!!

Malini - isn't it lovely to be missed so much by your wooftie - it is almost worth leaving them for the amazing reception you get when you return!  Bless Charlie for following you around!  Really can't wait to see you again in November. 

Ally - very happy for you that you are getting to spend proper time with your Dad this weekend.  Even better news that he is doing so well.  Don't believe you look like sh1t at all - sorry but you are just too gorgeous in your photo!!  Weight gain is a horrible side effect of all this but it will be worth it in the end!  Hope you manage to get some rest in hon as you need to look after yourself.  Oh and you are so not the worst FFer!!   

Hi Driver - nice to hear from you. I understand your DH's concerns as mine is the same really. Don't think they quite get it - the fact that we get so much support from this site that it is actually cruel to limit our time!!!  

Alegria - hi hon.  Good luck with au naturel method.  Hats off to you that you can be @rsed!  I can't just now!  Hope that is normal!!!

Hi Beach - enjoy Elton this eve.

So, did we decide a dress code for the party?  Surely we should get glammed up, gorgeous and girlie - will be fun!  Mind you, I guess it could be difficult for those travelling in by train (self included).  What do you all think?


Anne - can you wear your highest heels please!!  

Love to you all.

WW X


----------



## Miranda7

Ooooh, glam please! It's a Christmas bash after all...

Though what I'll wear is currently a mystery. The menopause is making me wear red an awful lot. Anyone else wear red every time they get periodical?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## AoC

18 jabs down, 5 to go.  At least for the down regging.  After that I think it will be 3 jabs a day!    I'm gonna need me more needles!  Actually, had an interesting moment last night, when I realised I had about 20 syringes left, 30 odd pink needles, but only 3 more yellow needles!!  I was proud of myself, didn't panic for a second, just dug out the bag from the last cycle and grabbed the yellow needles from there... ggg  I knew it was a good idea to hoard...

Thanks, WW, I'm doing okay.  Still tired and nauseous, but the headaches are only intermittent, so I'll take it!!  

Just about to wash the car.    Off tonight for Mum's for the w/end.  It's her birthday lunch on Sun.


----------



## Han72

I WANT TO GO TO THE PARTY                 

Ah feel better now! Mornin' all!

Ally - so glad to hear your Pops is on the mend, slowly but surely he's obviously as determined as his daughter!  Sorry the DHEA has made you break out and for the weight gain, I don't suppose it could be impending AF....      

For your skin, I can recommend Nu-Skin aloe vera gel cos it moisturizes and soothes the inflammation as well, fantastic stuff!  I buy it from the Institute of Chinese Medicine nr Traf Square, lemme know if you want the full address...   

Beachy - you jammy beggar!  I have to admit, not really an Elton fan but I bet the show is gonna be absolutely amazing, hope you have a fab time 

RC -       I am        for good news on all fronts next week!      

Pix - WW is right, no such fing as too much wine!    

Laura - glad the project was finished on time  And I bet it was great, what did you use in the end?

Wotcher Mash!  ok, warning duly noted, will stay away from Farmville! 

Hi Alegs! Long time no nuffink hon, lovely to hear from you 

Malini - looks like Charlie is never gonna let you out of his sight again!  Aww bless  

Mira mira on the wall, knock 'em dead in red girlfriend!!!  I have to say I generally wear whatever is baggiest when AF is in town 

Hiya Sausage - nearly there hon!  Yes, hoarding is definitely the way forward, this is why my bathroom looks like a pharmacy but I rarely run out of anything     


xxx


----------



## laurab

Nix - Why are you not going hon? Youare welcome here (as is anyone) it will be a bit of a baby fest as Mir staying with Bobster too but you are welcome. 

Mir - Glam... yikes... I don't do glam.  I'll brush my hair maybe??!! 

Beachy - Your so cool. Elton... bet you have VIP passes or something too! Have gret time.

As for the project I did mainly stuff in the house as hard to get out in the day. I used the candle someone suggested for the I, I used some wires someone suggested too.. god can't remember, brain not working well at the moment!  We have Tims sister down this weekend, she is nice but a bit of a hippy earth mother and always has to commment on how we do things... we are just attempting some 4am controlled crying as we can't go on being up at that time and I know she is going to tell us how we are permanently damaging our babies. Hay ho.  

Sun s out here.


----------



## Han72

Aww bless you Laura - naw it's cos we've been summoned to visit FIL the same weekend!  Is SIL starts any of that hippy rubbish I suggest you guys move out and leave her with the chippers for a month, then we'll see whether she changes her mind about the benefits of controlled crying


----------



## Rural Chick

Nix          - Laura - I think that's a great idea.


----------



## Pixie75

Chatterboxes!!  

Thanks to everyone who emailed me their choices but I'm still missing loads of people. Please let me know as soon as you can ladies.

Back later.

Ps: Ally/Miranda/LJ thanks for the quick payment.    

Pix xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Whoops  - sorry pix     will do it now


----------



## Pixie75

you have an excuse, you are PUPO RC!   xxxxx


----------



## Swinny

Hiya

Not good news for us at all

Just had our follow up with Dr G and my NK Cells are extremely high and they don’t respond to Intralipids so we’re going to have to have IVIG. Our LAD results were V Low which again is not good so we’re also going to have to have LIT therapy.

I asked him how many IVIG treatments I’d need and he said 2 before a cycle and then at least another 2 or 3 after pregnancy. Each treatment costs £1350 and the LIT will cost about £1200 (for two lots a month apart) and we will have to go to Athens which is additional costs for flights and hotels etc.

My head is in spin with it all and Paul just went white as Dr G was reeling it all off. God knows where we’re going to get that kind of money from??

All told, if we do this and go to Cyprus for a dual cycle, its going to be in the region of £13-£14K.

On top of this good news, Paul’s granddad died last night, so we’re having a lovely day of it today.

Sorry for the doom and gloom girls and the me, me, me post but my head is absolutely blown.

Sarah


----------



## H&amp;P

Swinny -   so sorry to hear about Paul's granddad. I am also devastated your results on the immunes wasn't great (though at least you now know there is a definitive reason why you have not been able to maintain your BFP's  ), this whole business is just so soul destroying and ridiculously expensive in the first place without having to add on all these extras. Hope you and Paul can get strength from each other over the next few days to get through the funeral and then look towards whether you can (or even want) to go down the IVIG & LIT route. Always available on my mobile if you need/want to talk.   We are trying to arrange a Northern meet before Xmas if you are feeling up to it.


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Sarah- Just logged on to see if you had posted. I am absolutely gutted for you hunn, I realy am     
As I said in my email, I am very very sorry too about poor Pauls grandad  
I hate that you are suffereing so much hun, so so unfair.
Wish I could help      

Kate & mag- Some hugs to two lovely ladies     

Mira- Hugs to Boblet hun  

Alls- Sooo happy your lovey dad is getting beter, bless him    
What to wear indeed?
Pix said glam or casual hun
I might part glam up      

Nix- Hun, Nooooo, i was looking forward to meeting you but we understand   

Sorry for beign crap on posting too, I do love you all lots but have some stresses at work that are fcuking up my mind at the moment
so struggling to do much on a personal level
Love you all and I am very sorry if ive missed any important news?


----------



## Little Me

Hi AM- I can't really commit to anything else on a going out level at the moment hun as I've got so much on that doesn't involve Jason so need some time for him too plus, trying to cut expenses , at least till a new job comes along.
sorry hunny, but thank you for being so lovely
Will come up again in Jan


----------



## beachgirl

Sarah    been checking to see if you'd posted with how you'd got on.. 

Firstly, so sorry to hear about Paul's grandad    what did we say last night about climbing mountains...this year has certainly thrown it all at you both hun    send my love to Paul and my thoughts are with you both x

Oh my, can't believe the cost of what you'll need, oh hun, it's certainly not fair this if lark is it...I can imagine Paul would have gone white..I'd have probably fainted at the cost.

WIll give you a call tomorrow hun, enjoy tonight if you can and big big hugs x


----------



## beachgirl

AM- I won't be able to do anything at all until well into the NY...  have hardly got any free dates and absolutely no spare cash at all x

Hi Anne, has J got anything in the pipeline?


----------



## Little Me

Hi beachy hun- well there a re a couple of jobs in the pipeline but with agencies and so far, we've not had the best experience.
You ok hun?
xxxxx


----------



## AoC

I'm sorry, Sarah.  Both your bereavement and the follow up details just suck.   

Laura, tell her where to get off... in the nicest possible way!     I'm sure you'd be glad to take her advice about triplets when she's birthed and raised a set of her own...    I know what you mean, though, I always get really wound up by people that comment on lifestyle stuff...  

Today, I have washed the car.

*pause*

Clearly, since I can't hear the sound of people fainting and gasping, you don't realise the significance of this.  I have not washed the car since it was delivered.  In Sept 08.  Before that, the last time I washed a car by hand was... I can't remember.  But it must have been when I had the white Micra, which is 6 cars and 12 years ago.

WHY is there no emoticon with a halo

And can anyone tell me why I choose to do this when I'm knackered and should be resting  Hoovering out the insdide while having hot flushes was no fun....


----------



## beachgirl

Anne   fingers crossed that he gets something hun...it's not easy worrying about it all is it..

I'm ok thanks, just having a cuppa before getting ready for Elton and his red piano..


----------



## Little Me

sausage- rest up hunny  

beachy-Oh yes, EJ tonight for you, have a great night


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - no need to apologise (I totally know where you are coming from and I am also trying to get extra us time with DH), I am just gutted I won't get to meet everyone at the proper Xmas bash so was trying to squeeze in another little one, we will all get together in early 2010 (I don't mind driving south) How's your 2WW (I know it's not a proper one like during TX but ) going, when would you be due normally? I am a bit confused about mine as I didn't get the peak until Day 17 so I suppose 14 days from there would make me due next Thursday....... seems like ages since I made DH do the mad dash home from work (and it was only a week ago today) Got everything crossed for Jas to find something soon, has he finished at the other place? I know they extended him slightly longer after your hols. 

LW - That doesn't mean I am not up for a meet prior to Xmas if we can fit one in  How are you doing? Any morning sickness yet?

RC - Thinking about you and RH loads, not too long now until you will find out. You are welcome to stay at mine if you do make it up for the Northern Girls meet.

AOC - Not long until you are starting on the stims....you must be getting a dab hand at those injections by now, I have loads of mixing needles left over if you need me to send you any drop me a PM?

Pix - You are doing a fab organsing job for everyone and i am still very sad that I can't join you all. , still no sign of AF? My dances really have lost their mojo 

AOC -  would you like me to bring mine round as well for you?

Beachie - No worries, was lovely to meet you at Bingo, if you ever just fancy a chat and quick coffee I'm not far from you so give me a shout and we can meet on my way home from work. 

I have lost track with where everyone is, I don't like not being to keep up on here and offer all the support you lovely ladies need.........


----------



## Little Me

AM- Flippen eck love, where did you get those smileys?  
Erm, I should be due on around 3/4th Nov hun but who knows.


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne G said:


> AM- Flippen eck love, where did you get those smileys?


I love the glitter graphics website


----------



## Wing Wing

Sarah, that really is sh1te news - poor you and poor DH - 2 shocks in a row is not good at any time but you really don't deserve this.  Nothing I can do except offer sympathy and love and both come in buckets to you both.  Take care hey?

Anne - hope things at work improve quickly and you are back to being the most regular poster!  I used to worry if I got on before you in the mornings!!

Sausage - you rock!  Can't believe you even thought of cleaning a car by hand - never mind actually DOING it!! 

Have good weekends y'all and will try to catch up over the weekend.

WW X


----------



## beachgirl

AM   thatnks, that would be lovely, we'll have to swap mobile numbers then if either of us are free one evening we can catch up x


----------



## Overthemoon

Afternoon lovelies  

Swinny hun, I'm so sorry to hear about the immunes but there is a way forward. I wonder if you have any options for this treatment from someone else or abroad which could reduce the costs significantly? Really really sad to hear about Paul's grandad too, my thoughts are with you both.   

RC, thank you so much for my package. Hope you're resting up there PUPO lady.   

Purps, hope it went ok with your half-brother lovely  

Driver, it's you, me, Wazy, RC, Lou (a newbie who doesn't post yet) and maybe Swinny. How about the weekend of 7/8th November or 5/6th December?

Annasausage, I'm totally impressed. We took the easy option and had DP's car wrecked by the airport parking people so when the insurance company returned it, it had been valeted beautifully.  

Hello to everyone else  

A quick update from me. I got my HCG results from Wednesday's test and it's 16,682 (27days after egg collection)   We went to the early assessment unit today at the hospital with cramps and spotting   and managed to get an early scan. It was just my luck to get a trainee junior doctor to do my scan and she didn't know how to use the machine and wasn't really sure what she was looking at. Amazingly we did manage to see a beautiful sac and a flicker of a heartbeat, amazing. We're booked in for another scan in 2 weeks so I hope we'll be able to see things a bit more clearly with a trained sonographer.

LW x x x


----------



## Little Me

LW- WOW!!!!!!!! that's some serious Hcg numbers love    
brilliant news hun, brilliant


----------



## Wing Wing

LW you have made my day!  Fab news honey - am soooooooo pleased for you.


----------



## H&amp;P

LW - Wow that's some high HCG figures I think (though what do I know  ) did you just see a single flickering or could there be more  , either of those weekends is good with me (I need to get a life and have a busy social calendar  ) Hope the cramps and spotting were made up to get the scan  

I've just had a KitKat chunky  , I was being so good I refused when someone offered to buy me one but they bought me one anyway and I couldn't resist once it was sat on my desk.....think I might be the only person on the beach in Mauritius wearing a sack to hide my big fat tummy.......


----------



## Malini

I am happy, happy and more happy for you LW!!!!      Sorry you got such a useless doc though.

Sarah -     I know where you are at.  I was told on Monday that I have antiphospholipid antibodies and won't be able to become pregnant and maintain pregnancy without heparin - not expensive but really unsafe to take long-term.  So I can take this during a cycle BUT I have an NK reaction to being stimmed so need IVIG if I do IVF .... It all sucks.

AOC - Hope you get lots of admiration for your shiny car.  After my second IVF BFN I decided to wash my dh's car and reached for the first sponge I could find (I was hyperactively hysterical and just had to keep moving) and managed to choose one that has left zillions of little scratches on the paintwork.  

Anne - So sorry you're being driven around the bend by work.  I hope the weekend brings some respite.

Driver - I missed what hols you chose in the end.  Hope it'll be great but we will miss you.

M xxx

PS RC and RH - Here's some   for you.


----------



## Malini

Sorry Driver, you just posted. Mauritius will be fab! I am all about the sarong


----------



## Rural Chick

Swinny hun       - am so sorry for you and Paul - look after each other and have something nice this evening to try to cheer you both up.

Pix - thanks hun - will paypal when RH gets in   

Anne sweetie   sorry about work - I hope it's not too bad for you  

Beachy - enjoy Elton   

AOC - I can't believe you handwashed your car   - that's definitely one of RH's jobs - are you trying to avoid doing something else?  

Driver - thanks for the offer of accommodation hun   - I may well take you up on that if I can make either of the dates  There is no way you will need a sack for Mauritius - some people I know who have been there make me look skinny, and that takes some doing 

WW - hi hun thanks for your pm   - look forward to talking to you later  

Malini - sorry to hear you've had some pants news as well  - thanks so much for the  

Heapey - great news about your E2 and      for those follies - can't believe you were scanned by the man himself  . Enjoy your cuddle with DH tomorrow 

LW -       on your scan and the HCG levels I am absolutely delighted for you - thanks for your pm as well 

I doubt I'll be up for the Friday night party tonight as I've been asleep by 8.00 for the last 3 nights .
I hope to get on again tomorrow morning before I go so see you all then.

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Little Me

heaps- Good news hun, enjoy your cuddle too  

RC- Tiredness is a good sign surely?


----------



## Jal

LW - FANTASTICS NEWS !!!!

Swinny - think I would have been reeling also but I suppose the bright side is that there is an answer and a way forward. Is there any way you can apply for NHS funding as a special case or am I being really   - I have never really looked into it, was just told I didn't fit the criteria and left it at that.

Jx


----------



## Rural Chick

Anne - I hope so

Heapey   to you too hun

Jal - how's it going - why is the second week sooooooooooooo slow.    

I've just realised my jumping elephant has disappeared


----------



## Jal

Hi RC - it's going so slow it's going backwards!!! I have misplaced my PMA as I feel absolutely back to normal apart from sore (.)(.) but know that is just the cyclogest as the same as past cycles - apart from that not a single twinge so not feeling optimistic. I even went as far as getting the 1st response test out of the cupboard today  , as if, it's not even 3 days past ET!!   Feeling very hopeful/postive for you though.


----------



## Swinny

Hi girls

Thanks for all your lovely messages of support.

Beachy - Yeah you're damned right, it doesn't rain but it poors. Enjoy Elton tonight sweetie   

Off to see Pink at the MEN tonight so that should cheer me up. Paul is out playing squash with his best mate so at least I don't have to worry about leaving him.

LW - Lovely news on those levels and seeing the heartbeat, did you cry? I am so sorry but not going to be able to do a meet up before Christmas as I've got something on nearly every weekend and no pennies to fund it all so I will have to say no xxx

Driver - Thanks chick. Sorry but I am in the same boat as Anne my lovely so can't make a meet. We'll defo get something organised for early 2010 though xxxx

Malini -    lots of em as I think you deserve them  

RC - How was it over at the Jinny, did you go to Turkey and Cyprus or just Cyprus? I so hope this is it chick and tiredness is a great sign   

Wing Wing - Thanks my love xx

Heapey - Oh no you've had a rubbish day too then. Here's a big   from me until hubby gets down there xx

Anne   As always you are a great friend


----------



## laurab

Sarah - Oh hon, what a bum of a day.... I will try to bell you at the weekend if you fancy a chat? Or do you want to be left in peace? I will text first.  

RC - 6 days after a blast transfer... so 11 days post EC... I reckon we should be doing some testing now... if there is more than one we should def be getting some lines now!! I'm sooooo impatient.  I was SOOO tired for the first 13 weeks... actually make that first 3 weeks... actually make that I am still tired since I got preg!  

Jal -How are you feeling?

Pix - What time is the meal? Just thinking of the logistics of Tim looking after the chippers and Bobster... if its pre-bedtime I may have to farm out one of mine I think.

LW - Ohhhhh fab news... heartbeat. I'm so over the moon for you.


----------



## Swinny

Laura -


----------



## Jal

Hi Laura - I'm good, I'm feeling like a glass of wine as it's Friday night   but I shall resist. I'm 10 days past EC but only 3 days past ET - can I test yet!!! Think I will resist til next week but think I will be tempted this time whereas I haven't in the past  . I feel absolutely normal so not holding out much hope at the moment.

Jx


----------



## Little Me

Gonna go home in a bit girls.

Feel well and truly ffff'd off and I don't know why
A combo of a sh it week, my poor sarahs news and just life in general I guess

Wishing you all lovely weekends   

better dig myself out of this hole soon  

xxx


----------



## Jal

Anne     , at least it's Friday, go home for some cuddles xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Jal hun - have pm'd you   

Swinny -       have a lovely time at PINK this evening - at least you have got something to hopefully take your mind off things. For tomorrow - have you got a flick chick you can watch, a box of choccys and a bottle of wine at the ready - if not, get them in and get a takeaway as well tomorrow night    

Laura hun       tempt me not - I am enjoying feeling pregnant at the moment so don't want to see just one line - besides which, it is RH's birthday on Wednesday so we shall either be celebrating or getting totally pi$$ed   

Anne   - hope you have a lovely weekend hun and feel better soon    . Get Jas to give you a big     


 sy xxx


----------



## veda

hi everyone

feel i should explain the missing posts. sorry none of you were going mad but i have paranoid feeling someone from work will read them and create a problem as i know some of the girls use this site. every so often i delete after a short time. so sorry LW as my post was for you and you never saw it but im so glad someone told you what to do and it looks like you got your scan  .
i havent worked out how to PM so if someone could give me the basics i will try this next time if someone needs some advice. 
RC and JAL im hoping for lovely double lines for you when you test and am sure you must be trying to keep yourselves busy to avoid the pee sticks! im always an early tester as the waiting was a trauma for me.
sorry again for my editing 
v


----------



## laurab

Jal - I would be temted to test to see if the HCG jab is out of your system, I reckon you can normally get a BFP day 12-3 with one bubba. But I'm a serial tester!! 

Anne - I remember that hole hon, its not a nice place.  You'll be sitting on top of the barrel in the sunshine one day soon I promise. Till then we will all be at the top throwing you in bottles of wine and chocolate to kee you going.  

Veda - If you click on the person you want to PMs name it will open up there page then there is a line that says 'send this person a personal message' just click on that.  

Sad as I am... if anyone has 5 mins tonight can they go into my profile on ** and see i have posted about losing my pet dog on Island aradise... if anyone has time please can you go into it and click on it so I get my dog... only need 5 more hits! Sorry. I'm so sad!

Ohhh Eastenders next! I think Phil is the dad!  
XX


----------



## Rural Chick

Laura  - I'm not on ********, otherwise I would    
Do we find out who the Dad is tonight - how about Jack Branning?
You are a surrogate serial tester as well      

Veda - I guessed that's why it had disappeared and I don't blame you - what you said was really helpful and I'm glad LW did what you suggested. The other way of pming is to go to the top right hand corner of the page where it says Hey, Veda you have ? messages, ? are new. Click on that and then click new message on the left hand side - Laura's way is easier though if you have the person's name there. Hope that helps.


----------



## popsi

hey ladies

sorry i am a sh!t poster this week.. been mega busy and full of cold so feeling poop !!.. thinking of you all though xx

i think phil is the dad too .. but i never really watched it before so what do i know lol.. only watched it last few months properly after a few years off lol 

off to my cider now.. thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Popsi - great to see you partying       . Please have one or two for me


----------



## LV.

Oh Sarah - what a day for you. I'm so sorry for your loss and then your results on top, you must be feeling whacked. I wish I had some bright and brilliant suggestion for you... Instead I have a big virtual hug for you     

Hello all... got to dash, I have 2 very demented kittens tearing up the house in their cone head collars and I need to save from hanging themselves

LadyV xxx


----------



## popsi

RC>... of course honey xx

sarah.. so sorry to hear your news today what a horrid time xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Popsi - thanks hun   

LV - hope those kitties are OK  

Laura - well it obviously isn't Jack is it?


----------



## veda

thanks girls now i know!
v


----------



## laurab

Oh I hope its minty...


----------



## popsi

or is it phil... OMG !! my heart is racing LOL


----------



## Ourturn

Swinny - I'm sorry for your loss and the results hun     will you need to take steroids too? At least you know what you need to do. I am dreading seeing Dr G as I am sure my results will not be good either. Hopefully your next tx with immune treatment will work    

Laura _ I agree with Anna     Some people don't have a clue! I have an aquaintance who will not discipline her kids and they are a total nightmare! 

Ally     I am 5ft 3 and 9st 8 so technically bigger than you! I blame it on the steroids and fertility tx. 

Anna - hot flushes really suc!  

Popsi, Laura - phil,...really? Have it recorded need to watch it! 

LW - what a great number! And congrats on the scan!  

Anne - sent you a mail, couldn't open Jason's latest cv? Must meet up soon 

Hi RC, Wing Wing, Pix, ladyv, veda, and anyone else who is around

Sorry not been around much, had the week from hell at work, and will be doing more work on my supposed day off on Monday   Started thinking about what will happen we never manage to have a baby and burst into tears on my drive home. 

Have just had some nice red wine with pizza and dh has made us black russians, so feeling a bit better!

My vote is for glam for the party...any excuse to dress up! 

Anna x


----------



## Rural Chick

DARREN - OMG    

AnnaSB - sorry you are feeling low hun - I'm sure that all that work hasn't helped - you will have your baby, I promise. Enjoy the wine and the black Russians.    

I should be asleep by now


----------



## popsi

or Minty !!!


----------



## LV.

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laurab

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Fantastic!!  Won't say as will spoil it for Anna..... Hahahahahahaha fantastic!  Right order my take away!


----------



## laurab

Oh too late.... others have already said! Ha ha ha!! Little Darren!


----------



## popsi




----------



## LV.

OOps, didn't mean to let the cat out of the bag, just call me gobby! Have just changed it - he he he... What a cracker!


----------



## Ourturn

Meant to say hi to Nix  

Darren OMG!               Bet the engagement with Libby will be off!!!


----------



## Rural Chick

Sorry Anna to let the cat out of the bag - I missed the bit about you recording it


----------



## laurab

RC - Did I read that right... your not on ** Why? I don't understand I thought EVERYONE was on **! You need to sort it out ASAP. 

I am in a rare situation I have nothing to do! Bottles made, washing away, just sitting here with my wine awaiting my curry. Odd don't know what to do with myself!


----------



## Rural Chick

Stay and party with us - no I'm not on ******** but need to get round to it - am still a bit paranoid about being found by my students but Steph told me ways of getting round that. I'll make sure I try when I get back next week.


----------



## Miranda7

Ew - Darren?? Blimey.

Sarah - I'm so sorry you've had all this thrown at you. I do think it sounds as if they know what they're doing though - this could be the start of a whole new chapter, and success could be just around the corner.  

Laura - I'm going to MAKE you wear a frock!

Malini - you used a scourer on a car?


----------



## Miranda7

I've just added a Julia on **? Anyone? I know she must be part of Team PR as our mutual friends are all you lot!


----------



## laurab

I always struggle to match up my ** peeps and FF girls!!  Frock... you'll have to bring one with you then as I don't own one!


----------



## Pixie75

Evening ladies   

I'm supposed to be in bed right now having not slept at all last night but hey ho!!  

LW:         Amazing news chick!! SO pleased for  you.   

Swinny:    How high are your NK cells? Can Dr G not give you some steroids while you ttc naturally? You never know they might do the trick hon. Sorry to hear about DH's grandad.   

OK - Here we go; so far I received funds from

Ally
Anna
Anne
Laura
LJ
LV
Miranda
Purple
Steph
Tracey

Laura I know you PM'd me to say you paid via paypal but I can't see anything from you hon  

I'm still missing the meal preferences of the ladies below;

Almond
Donkey
Fish
Rupee

Not bad? We are getting there! Yaaaaay!!   Insomnia  

Kate -Will PM you honey.  

LW: Please come to our party, it's an FF party and Xmas is an excuse, honestly. Girls help me out here, who wants our lovely LW there?   

Driver:    I wish you could make it too.

Better go to sleep now or at least try  

Night girls.

Pix xxxxxxxx


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hello

Am being really rubbish at the mo, work is a mare and can't log on there (too busy) and by the time I've got home, done some washing, tidying, eaten dinner etc am practically ready for bed!

Anyway, LW and hunyb, how are you both doing?

RC, I hope you are looking after yourself and your hubby is too!   

Swinny, sorry to hear the nightmare that is immunes - I know nothing about then (despite having to have a blood test soon for some of them soon) and that they are expensive to treat  

Ally, good news bout your dad

Anna, that big black hole is such a cr&p place to be in.  Sending you a virtual hug to keep you company a bit  

Anna of C - not long to go, but it seems to take ages this tx business doesn't it?!

Hi Wing Wing, ladyv, veda, Laura B, Nix, sobroody, purps, donkey, Steph, Miranda, Malini, Tracey, LauraB, popsi x

Hi everyone else, sorry for crap personals  

I don't know who Darren or Phil or the other chappy are but it seems that they've all been somewhere 
they shouldn;t have!!  

Pix, I can't work out paypal (technophobe that I am) so am going to send you a cheque this weekend hon!  Thanks again for your wonderful organising!

Night all
xx


----------



## Ourturn

LW - come to the party PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASE! 

Kate - are you comming too? Hope you are ok. Don't leave us, you belong here! 

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Morning all 

Just wanted to wish you all lovely weekends  

Anna hun, I ended up in tears last night too...whilst on the loo   
Lots of love hun  

Sarah-     

Pix- Hope you got some sleep  

Alls- Hope your weekend is happy with your dad  

Coco- How you doing love?  

Laura- Thanks for your lovely words hun, I do feel better today thanks  

Love to all


----------



## Little Me

ps...Charlie went outside for the first time earlier, he didn't like it at all  

x


----------



## Donkey

Once again I've missed loads...

Spandau were amazing it was such a good night.  The whole O2 sang True and Gold..dh was a bit embarrassed    We got back really late and then I couldn't sleep so I was pooped on Thursday and themn went to friends last night.

Pix I will make a meal decision today and send you a check...sorry I can't work out paypal  
LW come to the christmas party. Pleeeeeaaaaassssseeee. 

I hope you PUPO girls are looking after yourself   

RC IT'S HALF TERM...HURRAY.  Good luck for testing - any day now

Lots of love

xx


----------



## Züri

Hi girls

hope you are all well, I went away at page 5and came back to page 31! so am sorry if I have missed anyones major news, I have skim read and tried to pick up on important bits and pieces so here goes

Massive Congrats to Hunnyb

RC wow 3 blasts and PUPO! congrats! fingers crossed for the 28th, hop it's a birthday present to remember for DH

Ally how is your dad doing? ooh just read the updates about him coming out, glad he's on the mend x

Malini, wow you've been to Vietnam? very nice, was it a girls holiday/business trip or something?

Jo - so sorry about your dog 

Pix, wow your job sounds very high powered, when do you start?

LW - so pleased to hear all is going well with your BFP  x

I have missed Eastenders, Phil, Minty the dad of what/who? ooh seen more Darren is the father of who's baby? tell me tell me… 

Girls was it DHEA that some of you have taken? if so kept seeing it in the pharmacies in the states with all the alternative stuff

Well had a fab time in Chicago as usual, the shopping is out of this world and whats even better is the choice i have available to me now i am 2/3 sizes smaller! it's also nice that the American sizes are one lower than ours  so anyway spent a small fortune but i had no clothes that fit so it was justified 


Züri x


----------



## H&amp;P

Evening all,

On the PM topic there is an even quicker way as you are reading on a forum if you want to pm someone who's post you are redaing if you look on the left hand side right at the bottom there is a little symbol that looks like a scroll of paper, click on that and it takes you straight to the box to type a PM.

Anne - I am down in that hole with you  , it's not that far from Sheffield to Brum if you wanted to meet somewhere mid way for a coffee one evening let me know and I will be there to give you a huge hug in person.

Zuri - Chicago sounds fab, iot is on my list of places to go.

Huny - You haven't posted for a while hope your Ok.  

LW - why would you not go to the Xmas party?? I would be there with bells on if I wasn't so far away (though I would be with Laura as I don't own a dress ), you must go to represent the Northern PR's

The eastenders conversation went totally over my head  

Pix - Hope you got some sleep last night  

I was in London for 2 days this week at a conference and the after hrs entertainment was fab, we went to see Mamma Mia and I didn't stop grinning from start to finish it was very good therapy (think I neeed that on tap at the moment), then we went to china town for a late dinner and on the second day we had lunch on the London eye, we didn't have a minute spare over the full 2 days which in one way was good as I was presenting at the end of day 2 and didn't have time to get too nervous (though I could hear my voice shaking whne I was actually doing it, I hate standing up in front of a room full of people  )


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

Just popping in to see how you are doing


----------



## H&amp;P

Hey Kate,
have you got the JD out? How was work this week?


----------



## popsi

hey girls.. sorry had a few drinks lol.. been to a food and drink festival today had a fab time but had a few drinks and they were stronger than i thought LOL !! 

driver... london is FAB my fav place on earth .. and i LOVE mamma mia  xx

kate.. hey sweetie    you know how happy I am to see you xx

love to EVERYONE ! .. cant wait for the x factor now xxx


----------



## shortie66

Hiya driver hunny    Not got the jd out yet but was totally ratted on it last night    Mite have a lager shandy in a bit and leave the jd till later     Work so so    sometimes its ok sometimes the blokes such a total knob i could smack him one.  We are viewing cafe tomorrow and have finally had news that one of the cottages is sold so if we do need to borrow it wont be for long.  Am starting to feel slightly better think i went into a bit of a meltdown, shut myself off for a bit iykwim    i do that sometimes its called self preservation i think.    How are you doing sweetheart?     

Beachy - meant to say hunny thank you so much for our ******** chat earlier in the week    that helped more than you will ever know     

Hiya popsi hunny


----------



## H&amp;P

Kate - fab news on the cottage selling, and hope the viewing goes really for you both tomorrow. Think there are a few of us in the meltdown / where do we go from here club at the moment, hang in there girlie we will get through this [email protected] and come out the other side smiling, it might not be today or tomorrow but it will happen.   We have our follow up next week and I have no idea what we are going to talk about as I have no idea what I actually want her to say (and by all accounts she is a right hard faced beatch anyway so I have warned DH to expect some tears  ) Now do I join you on the alcohol or should I be good as I am still praying for another natural BFP.....


----------



## shortie66

Join us on the alcohol hunny    we are all praying for a natural bfp and a ickle drinkie might help you relax


----------



## H&amp;P

Hmmmmm, but I'm on day 27........... guess one won't hurt........or maybe a nice milky clipper decaf coffee instead....ohhh the excitement is just too much for me.....


----------



## fluffy jumper

I just wantd to let you all know that I am still alive.  These last few weeks have been manic, I have spent every lunch hour and evening doing stuff for the shop. we opened today and it went really well but there is still masses of paperwork to sort out.  We had neglected anything that wasn't crucial to get open.
I am incredibly proud of DH for what he has achieved in two and a half weeks.  when I get a chance I will post a picture of the shop.

I haven't managed to read back the 50+ pages I have missed.

Last time I was on LW just had a BFP.  I see RC is PUPO - congratulations RC.

I have been thinking of you all even though I haven't had time to post and probably won't for another couple of weeks.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Good evening....back from a fantastic Indian and just having a bottle of red watching xfactor x


----------



## Ourturn

Anne -     Bless ickle Charlie! 

Driver - London sounded fab. Well done for presenting. I have to do a fair bit of training which is not to bad as the numbers never get that high! 

Kate - lovely to see you back! Great news re the cottage! Hope the viewing went well! 

Tracey - glad the shop is going well

Zuri -glad you enjoyed Chicago and the shopping! I think they yanks sizes are 2 smaller than ours for the equivalent size 

Morning everyone

Our curtain poles in our lounge have been comming away from the wall ever since dh put them up 5 years ago. Yesterday he finally (after 5 years of nagging) he put new poles up higher (above the metal joist!) and I hung the curtains which I had let down and dry cleaned. They look brilliant. Only thing left to do is to have the nice new light fightings I've ordered fitted which should arrive soon. The ones we have in the lounge came with the house and are pretty old fashioned. 

Up early as my mother and close family friend (like a 2nd mum) are comming over for lunch today. I am preparing a x2 thai starters, a malaysian curry and a tropical fruit trifle (she loves asian food but doesn't have it often as her family do not like it). Bit unusual for a sunday lunch, but its should go down well.

Will checj in later


----------



## beachgirl

Morning SB, enjoy your lunch, sounds scrummy x

We're off to friends for a roast beed sunday dinner....can;t wait ..


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Just getting ready for going to view cafe at 10.00am    I dont normally see this time on a sunday morning    Have my list of questions ready for her and its a looonnnngg list  

Morning beachy we had chinese last night tho i would have preferred indian myself   

Morning annasb dinner sounds loverly


----------



## Kittycat104

Hi

I am new to posting on this thread, but have been reading for quite a while and found comfort - and sadness - in so many of the posts.  Basically, I am a poor responder, only two eggs from first cycle of IVF, one embryo but BFN .  Went to the clinic yesterday and basically was told there wasn't a lot of point doing IVF again as my chances of success were so low.  This was a real shock and I just felt the dr was so negative.  So many of you have talked about alternative protocols, drugs etc - did you really have to push for these at your clinics or were your drs more proactive than mine in trying to find solutions?


----------



## beachgirl

Mornign Kate   hope you're ok hun, here if you need a chat...hope the viewing goes well   

Louise    sorry to hear about your negative cycle, I would certainly be asking for a copy of my notes and finding out what your test results were prior to this cycle, I'm sure someone with more knowledge and experience will be aroung shortly x


----------



## laurab

Morning all,

Louise -   sorry you have uch a horrid follow up... was this a NHS cycle? I wa told no hope after my first round but have proved them wrong.  There are lots of us who have, but of course lot who are still waiting.   DO you want to tell us your detail and we may be able to give you ome suggestion.  I really do think one cycle in not enough to make any decisions on but that just me.  WHat was your prot/ drugs/ your history/ age etc.   We'll look after you.

Beachy - Your always off to someones for dinner! HAve a roast spud for me... not had one for years!!

Tracey - Wow how exciting, where i it. I could come do my xma shopping there, that'll bump up your profits! Well done you two.  

Driver - Did you go for the wine or the clipper?!

Morning Anna and Kate.  

Looks nice day. Got SIL here so rob go somewhere when the nobkins wake.


----------



## Lilly7

Hi Everyone,

Gosh, this thread moves so fast I seem to have lost track. Sorry. 

Hi  Louise; I'm also new to this thread. I'm sure if you post more info people will be able to give you lots of good advice. I don't know what your situation is, but as Laura wrote, one go doesn't seem to be enough to base a decision on. x

Veda; I briefly saw that you responded to my last post but didn't have time to read. When I looked back I couldn't find it again. I just saw your last post so understand that you probably deleted it. x

Lady Verte; Are your kitties still in their collars? 10 days seems like a very long time.  We have 5 cats (a few too many  . . and as all are long haired it's a hoovering nightmare) who have all been done. None of them came home with collars after their op's and I only had a problem once with one of the girls who kept nibbling at her wound.

Jo, I was sorry to read about your Meggy.    
It's so heartbreaking when loved pets get old and poorly. Sending her lots of   
I think those prescription diets are often a con and that Rice and Chicken may actually be better.

Yesterday our old German Shepherd died.  Dp went downstairs in the morning and found her curled up in her basket as if she was sleeping. So sad and strange as there was nothing to indicate that she was sick . . although she was old. 
She was a grouchy old rescue that Dp had long before we met. She was very much a one man dog and was totally devoted to DP so he's obviously devastated. 
We also have pup . . well, he's 18 months now . . and he and the Shepherd were the best of friends and were always together. He seems really lost now and has got quite wild. This morning he was jumping all over the furniture (and he's a huge muscular dog). We're wondering if he will adjust with time or if we would be better off getting him a new friend sooner rather than later. Does anyone have any advice?

I had my appointment with the consultant on Friday. He was lovely and really took time to listen and explain. He told me that they will use a higher dose than 250 Purogen if needed . . however it's not what they usually do. 
My next cycle will be with 250IU starting on my next day 2 if bloods and baseline are ok. This should be in about 2 weeks.   
Apparently they are being so cautious because I have a diagnosis of PCOS even though my ovaries are not Polycystic! Apparently there are 3 criteria for PCOS, anovulation, raised androgens, and polycistic ovaries. You only need to have 2 of these features to get the diagnosis. Did anyone else know this?

Thanks again Anne of C for all the info re NHS etc. I will call again on Monday but unfortunately it looks like I will have to pay the full costs of drugs and monitoring. Some PCT's absorb the cost of cancelled treatment and class a funded cycle as 1 completed cycle including all it takes to get there! Unfortunately my PCT doesn't! And my consultant says that he doesn't know of anyone who has succeeded in appealing! Any ideas?
I was at least given an AMH test on the NHS so await the results next week. 

I hope everyones doing well and are enjoying a nice and relaxing weekend. X factor results tonight! I wonder who will go!?

Leola. x


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello again

Thanks for all your comments so far.  My IVF was a self funded cycle at Guy's.  My AFC was 7 just before the start but all hormone tests were normal.  After stimulation with 300 Gonal F, I had two follices, both of which had eggs and 1 fertilised - grade 4!  So we were feeling really hopeful then.  My ET was difficult - maybe this made a difference and obviously then a BFN.  Just feel like I can't give up after only one cycle, but wish the drs were giving me some more helpful advice or looking for alternatives.  Do you think its my clinic and I should go elsewhere?  Or maybe I just caught the dr on a bad day?


----------



## Ourturn

Louise - its much too early to give up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You were not even on the maximum dose! Most clinics go up to 450, some go as high as 600! Also most of us respond much better to Menapur, as its a more natural stimming drug. As you are self funded, if I were you I would switch clinics. You need to be at a clinic who will be supportive and not negative. The Lister seems to be the best bet for poor responders in the uk. Saying that I think its to early to badge yourself as a poor responder, you just haven't been given the right protocol yet!  Also a lot of ladies here do better on the short as opposed the long protocol (I'm the opposite though!) . Another option is going abroad. Many ladies here have had success in Turkey. Even with flights & hotels it can work out cheaper and the care is great. Can't remember the name...jinemamed? 
Do you know your fhs and amh?  It could have just been a poor month for you to recuit follicles. 

Leola - so sorry about your German Shepherd   At least she had a peaceful end. No consolation I know, I would be devestated if we lost our pup. No advice to offer about your pup. We have a lot of dog owners on here though so maybe someone can help? 

Jo - not sure if I posted re Meg. I'm sorry hun   Sounds like she is a real trouper though. Do you have her insured? Ours would pay out if Benj needed a special diet.

Kate - how was the viewing? 

Heaps - when I got 6 eggs from 8 follies my e2 was around 5000 I think. But everyone is different. Your e2 is supposed to double between scans so I think you will have a few lovely eggies in there!

Hi Laura and beachgirl and anyone else who is around.

Lunch went well. They've left and I am shattered! Our pup was a nightmare and kept growling at our friend. He loved her when he met her a few month ago! 

Anna x


----------



## mag108

what a grim sunday

Kate - fab news on the cottage selling. Really hope something gets sorted soon so you can have some closure and this creep of a boss. Oh and hope the cafe comes up trumps. We can have our FF meet ups there!

Traceymohair: what fab news on the shop, very good timing, good luck with it all


Welcome Louise so sorry to hear about your tx, I argee that you  be asking for a copy of notes and discussing with them what went wrong. You will see on here that different protocols make a difference. Did they have you on a different protocol? My advice would be get a second opinion. Lister is meant to be good for poor responders as is ARGC.

Hi Laura b: hope things got a bit more chilled for you!

Leola: how sad about your lovely german shepherd. Good luck with all the NHS stuff. It would be so nice if they just said yes to things, appreciating how stressful it all is.


Heapey: Sorry hun, cant quite remember what the numbers are for E2

Beachy Hope you had a great dinner!

I am a bit mashed. The results of immunes tests slowly sinking in. Have been posting on the immunes thread and thats been helpful. Will speak to Dr G but awaiting bloods from GP's. But looks like I will need LIT and IVig.I am knocked back by and feel very overwhelmed and emotional about it all. None of this is getting any easier. Just feel like the odds are so stacked against me, my age, now this. I feel any strength I had to keep going is weighed down by this latest news. Will be expected me to be getting over m/c and this is now hitting me too. Sorry, having a very low day. Hiding again. Here are my results.
NK
50:1 = 17.4
25:1 = 12.2
12.5:1=5.51
IgG conc 12.5  50:1 = 9.9
IgG conc 12.5  25:1 = 8.9
IgG conc 6.25  50:1 = 10.2
IgG conc 6.25  25:1 = 7.2
%CD3                                 *94.8
%CD19                                1.0
%CD56                                2.8
%CD19+ cells, CD5+             22.2


LAD: (I know this is bad)
Flowcytometry    NEGATIVE
(T Cells) IgM+    8.9
(T Cells) IgG+    11.1
(B Cells) IgM+   12.8
(BCells) IgG+    13.2

50:1 w/intralipid 1.5 mg/ml       25.9
25:1 w/intralipid 1.5 mg/ml       15.3

TH1:TH2 intracellular cytokine ratios

TNF-a:IL-10 (CD3+CD4+)        15.5
IFN-g:IL-10 (CD£+CD4+)          2.3


DQ alpha
0102, 0201  and 0102, 0505

dont seem to have results for MTHFR


----------



## laurab

Leola -   Oh so sorry hon.  BUT wow what a way to go, no pain and cured up at home.

Louise - Thats not the end for sure a AFC of 7 is fab and menopur i better for PR girls, a combination of the two worked for me.

Better go got company...


----------



## Ourturn

Hi Mag, just repplied on the Dr G thread


----------



## Züri

sobroody1 said:


> Zuri -glad you enjoyed Chicago and the shopping! I think they yanks sizes are 2 smaller than ours for the equivalent size


it's one size below so a size 14 US is a UK 16, considering I used to be a UK 20+ it's a bonus to be buying UK 16's now! but to see the label say 14 is an even bigger bonus


----------



## beachgirl

Good evening....back from a lovely sunday lunch at our friends, can't wait for xmas dinner now...only 2 months to go...


----------



## Spuds

Evening lovelies

Really bad wkend - v sorry for self and can't stop crying - driven DH and self mad - off for bath - will catch up properly tomorrow - sometimes wish I could take my brain out - give it a shake and put it back in again !!!  Highlight of the wkend was a walk in the park - on my own - trying not to cry head off at all the people walking around with their kids - bloody miserable - and now its Monday again - arghhhhhh - really really really fed up 

End of me rant (again) sorry girls  

Sending loads and loads of   to you all - we all go through so much cr*p but when we get to our goals I know its going to have been worth it   Thank God I have you lot x

Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## Lilly7

Ah, Spuds, I just read your message. Sorry that your feeling so sh*t. 
It's all such a hard thing to go through.   
Thinking of you and sending    and   .

Leola. x


----------



## AoC

Driver said:- "you must be getting a dab hand at those injections by now, I have loads of mixing needles left over if you need me to send you any drop me a PM?" I'm getting quite good if I do say so myself... ggg Thanks for the offer, love. I think we're fine, and we're back to Gateshead Weds, so I can pick up more then, but I really appreciate your thinking of it.  Yay for your fun time in London - I'll bet your presentation was excellent!

Anne, wishing a good job Jase's way very soon. Hugs for you, and LOL at agoraphobic Charlie!

LOL WW re washing car. We're charting new territories of economising... ggg It was actually quite fun, in a masochistic kind of way...

LOL LW - I'll remember that. Get car wrecked and thus valeted... ggg Excuse me for it, but I'm laughing like a loon at your HCG - got enough there, darlin'?? I'm with Driver - methinks trainee may have missed another sack.... *rubs hands in evil genius stylee*

Hugs, Driver. You're not even remotely fat, my beautiful. AFM, I appear to be on the buserelin diet... nausea stops me eating!

Hugs on your sucky immunes results, Malini.  And your poor thing with the scratchy car sponge!!! Mind you, my car isn't shiny any more. We live in front of a farm, parked on the village road - mud on road. Car was dirty again half an hour later! Although it's better than it was. 

(oh my lor - six pages! What have I let myself in for I'm sat in bed with my ickly netbook)

I'm ignorant enough that I'm not entirely sure if your results are good or bad, Heapey?! Hugs and cheers as needed. 

NAh, RC. It was filthy, inside and out, and I was home for the day while DH was working. I knew I'd be taking Mum to her birthday lunch on Sun, and I didn't want her to have to get into a filthy car in her glad rags!  Keep on resting up, sweetheart.

Don't you test early, Jal! Don't do it! That way heartache lies...

(I'm losing my way in posts now... confuddled!)

Popsi, hugs for you.

LOL LadyV at the conehead cats!

Totally understand, Veda. 

Many hugs for your tough time at work, Anna. That sounds like a GORGEOUS asian menu - I'm hungry now!

I have absolutey no idea what you're talking about with this Phil and Minty and Darren stuff.... ggg

I'm definitely on **, Laura! It's mostly for writing networking for me, although I love to play Attack with family and friends... 

Pix, you're a tour de force of party project managing. I tip my hat to you!

Yeah, Coco R, I feel like I've been down-regging forever! Hope work calms down for you.

Very envious of the Spandau evening, Donkey!!

And envious of your Chicago clothes shopping, Zuri! Good to see you. 

*waving to Kate* I know that feeling of having to go off and protect yourself, sometimes. It's okay. Everything in its season... good luck with the cafe, and congrats on the cottage sale!

Tracey! Congrats on opening the shop!!!

Welcome, Louise - I'm so sorry for your BFN. I'm suspicious of your being told no hope so early - welcome to Team PR, and I'm sure the expert ladies here will help.

Ah,Leola, I'm so sorry about your poor old doggie. But at least he went quietly and without suffering. In my experience (although cats not dogs) a death in the animal family mean a huge unheaval - animals are so heirarchical, when the pecking order changes, it takes a while for things to settle. Your young dog has gone from bottom dog to leader of the pack overnight - it's traumatic for him to adjust. From what I've read, it's quite important to establish that YOU (or DH!) is actually leader of your little family pack - lots of loving but firm establishment of the rules?? Just my tuppence. My only idea re your funding and appealing would be to be in touch with ICAS in your area. I'm sorry the NHS have such an awful policy in your area. http://www.carersfederation.co.uk/what-we-do/icas/office_results.php?region=yorks

I know nothing about immunes, but hugs, Mags.

Oh mash, my sweetie. Hugs, hugs, hugs. This, too, shall pass.  Much love and gentle hugs from me.

There. Caught up. And now late for getting ready for wokr!!    

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Wing Wing

REALLY IMPORTANT AND BAD NEWS......

I HAVE JUST BEEN INFORMED THAT OUR COMPANY FLAT IS NO LONGER AVAILABLE TO ME ON THE NIGHT OF THE PR GIRL'S CHRIMBO BASH AS I AM AFRAID THAT SOMEONE MORE IMPORTANT THAN ME (AS IF!!!) NEEDS IT.

I WILL STILL COME TO THE DO BUT WILL BOOK AN HOTEL. SO REALLY SORRY TO ANYONE WHO WAS HOPING TO STAY!

BACK LATER FOR PROPER CATCH UP.

WW xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies
Am sneaking on very quickly whilst I can - no chance of doing any persos at the moment -sorry   .

I tried to do a sneaky test this morning when I woke up at just before three this morning but was caught by RH  . He has hidden the tests from me    

Pix - have just sent the money hun.

Loads of love to everyone and sorry that I can't play for longer - I'm missing you all so much.

Lots of love and     

**** sy **** sy xxxx

Jal          - have you been tempted yet - it's going to be a very long 48 hours


----------



## AoC

YAY for RH!!!      

Ack, WW, sorry for that.  But I'm sure you'l still have a ball.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning all,
Just a very quickie from me....

RC - naughty!     

Mags - sorry, I know bu**er all about immunes, hope it's all ok hun?

Jersey - lots of      for you. I'm so sorry you are feeling so rough. And i hate mondays too - they're crap.

Leola - so sorry to hear about your GSD - but what a lovely way to go.... I'm hoping and praying that Meggy goes like that - it's the process of having to make a decision and take her to the vets when she's distressed that I can't cope with. 

Thanks everyone for your kind words about Meggy. The meds seem to have kicked in and she's quite perky! Took her for a nice walk in the woods this morning and she coped really well.

Catch up soon,
jo xxx


----------



## Han72

Morning all, 

WW - What a bummer! And how DARE they insinuate that ANYBODY is more important than you and the PR posse. How rude!   

Hey heaps, was just about to message you to see where you were at! Did they try you on Merional at all? I've just seen something that says 200-600 per mature follicle so it's a total mystery to me. Best thing is to have a look at your file next time you're in for a scan and you'll be able to see exactly how many you've got and what size they are, have you been able to find that page in the file yet?Sending you loads of      

Spuds      so sorry you're feeling down sweetie  . Shall I tell you a joke? Courtesy of Vixen on the ARGC threads -

2 flies sitting on a toilet set. 1 gets p155ed off. No? OK that was rubbish!

Try this one, a very deep philosophical question:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=209170.0

Also someone sent me a mail with a bunch of funny quotes, they're from kids so I hope that doesn't upset you, but you can't help but smile at these:

Children Writing About The Sea

1) This is a picture of an octopus. It has eight testicles. (Kelly age 6)

2) Oysters' balls are called pearls. (James age 6)

3) If you are surrounded by sea you are an Island . If you don't have sea all round you, you are incontinent. ( Wayne age 7)

4) Sharks are ugly and mean, and have big teeth, just like Emily Richardson. She's not my friend no more. (Kylie age 6)

5) A dolphin breaths through an @rsehole on the top of its head. (Billy age 8 )

6) My dad goes out in his boat, and comes back with crabs. (Emily age 5)

7) When ships had sails, they used to use the trade winds to cross the ocean. Sometimes, when the wind didn't blow, the sailors would whistle to make the wind come. My brother said they would be better off eating beans. (William age 7)

8 ) Some fish are dangerous. Jellyfish can sting. Electric eels can give you a shock. They have to live in caves under the sea where I think they have to plug themselves into chargers. (Christopher age 7)

9) Divers have to be safe when they go under the water. Two divers can't go down alone, so they have to go down on each other. (Becky age 8 ) "

I betcha smiling now    

Hi Louise  - I'm sorry to hear of you BFN hon  agree with Anna hon it's far too soon to give up! It was a low dose and they didn't even give you a chance to try another stim drug! Please do try another clinic hon   

Leola - Aww hon  to you and DH, so sorry about your dog hon  I'm not a dog owner so can't really advise but it sounds like your pup could do with some company.. 

Kate's back YAAAAAYYY    - great to have you back on here hon! How was the viewing?

Beachy - how was EJ Come on tell all!!!

Dinna - YUM!!! Sounds lovely, did your mums  enjoy it?

Tracey - woohoo another wanderer returns     that is FAB news about the shop, can't wait to see the pix hon! 

Drives - so did you have a drink then chick? Hope so, everyone needs to let their hair down, even those of us who're ttc!!!

RC - what are you LIKE?!    Next time, wait til he's out of the house  Nearly there honey       

Malini - sorry about the rubbish immune results  Are you really that wary of taking heparin? It would only be for a relatively short period after all...  I've had it on I think the last 3 attempts, the only difference it made to me was less time spent sitting in that chair at HCA having blood drawn! - yes thinner blood def has it's advantages  How about trying naturally with low dose baby aspirin for a few months, wouldn't that have a blood thinning effect? Also have you had an intralipid assay done? It means going to Gorgy (unless Mr T has finally pulled his head out of his  with regard to the prohibitive cost of IVIG and is now offering it as an alternative) but it's a fraction of the cost of IVIG so maybe it's worth a try...    to you hon

Swiny hon - sorry to hear about DH's granddad hon  and then on top of that, you've been battered with the immune tx stick too  It is quite daunting when you first get the info and I have to say that much as I like Gorgy, I think he goes a bit OTT sometimes... Firstly, the IVIG. I don't think anywhere else would recommend 2 lots before you cycle. I've heard of one lot during stims, I think it needs to be approx 6 days before ET and then another on a positive pregnancy test but 2 before you've even got started seems excessive. As for the LIT well I'm in 2 minds on that one. The thing is that I understand that if you've never been pregnant for longer than 6 weeks then chances are you'd have negative LAD anyway. So if negative LAD is really a barrier to getting pregnant then how does ANYONE ever get pregnant? Do you see what I mean? That's why I refused LIT anyway, even though my LAD levels were low cos it just doesn't seem logical to me and I'm not forking out all that cash for something that just doesn't make sense to me! I was also a bit irritated that Gorgy hadn't explained this to me beforehand cos I wouldn't have bothered getting it checked in the first place and forking out 200squids for the privilege but I guess it's my own fault for not doing the research properly beforehand 

Purps - did I miss a post from you? How was the family reunion? Hope it went well!

Sausage, I think you are a hero for washing the car. I nearly washed ours the other day but then decided to leave it parked in the rain instead... well it washed most of the dirt off, at least I can see out the windows now    

Hey Mira - when was the Bobster having his hand checked again? Was it this week or did I make that up...? So glad you put that pic on your profile, I love it!!! 

Hi Laura - how did it go with SIL  Did you threaten to move out and leave her with the chippers  

Apologies to everyone I've missed, I woke up ridiculously early this morning, all in a tiz cos I thought AF was on her way last night then I get up this morning and there's NUFFINK! COME OOOON I want to get STARTED! Got my stork pot (thanks Mira  and chocs (thanks again Mira  Although DH keeps scoffing them!) But am knackered now as a result so am probably totally rambling now. TMI alert: Thing is AF seems to be trying to put in an appearance but I was sposed to have a smear before cycling and the intention was to go this morning cos I was expecting AF around Weds. Can they do a smear if you're bleeding, or is it just that they (understandably  ) prefer not to 

Love to all!

xxx

oops hi Jo sneaked in there while I was rambling! Glad Meggy seems to be a bit perkier, bless her. Spoil her rotten, I would   

xxx


----------



## Ourturn

RC - RH is no fun, you're 15 dpo today aren't you? I'm on the edge of my seat 

Spuds - sorry you are feeling blue        

Jo - glad Meg is doing well  

Anna - you must start stimming soon? Sorry about the sicky feeling  

Malini - must have missed your post   Nix has offered great advice 

Nix - thanks for the funnies   Lunch was great. 2nd dishwasher is loaded and on, just need to wash the glassware! 

Anna x


----------



## laurab

nix - flucking families!!   i'll tell you about weekend when haven't got an Ed on lap!

RC - i got caught doing a neaky test and tried to hide it behind fridge (was pressed up against kitchen window for the light at time!) but he found it told me off but then realied it was a bfp so forgave me!

agh... back in a bit..


----------



## Jo Macmillan

laurab said:


> RC - i got caught doing a neaky test and tried to hide it behind fridge (was pressed up against kitchen window for the light at time!) but he found it told me off but then realied it was a bfp so forgave me!


Aww, what a lovely story! It made me smile, especially when I looked at the photo of the 3 peas!!!!!

OMG, I am so excited for you RC and RH!!! When do you test?

I meant to say, after hearing more and more success stories about DHEA, I have decided to try to tolerate it again. I've started on 50 mg with a view to increasing to 75mg. All ok mood-wise so far (so now not convinced it was the DHEA causing the mood swings...) But the headaches!!!! Anyone else have bad headaches on DHEA? If so, did they stop after a while? This is the first time i'm on the micronised stuff - I was on the non-micronised for 12 months before but had no side effects at all - not convinced they did anything in fact.

Jo.x


----------



## Little Me

Morning all  

leoela- So very sorry to hear about your doggy, bless her,I guess it was peaceful for her (I know that's no consolation but she didn't suffer) Your little one will get better, give him time and cuddles and he'll be ok.   

Louise-Welcome   I would personally give it another go hun at a new clinic maybe?


Z- Glad you had a lovely spendy holiday hun    

AM- perhaps me and Jas could call in one Sunday evening after dropping  Luke home for a coffee?   

kate- How was the cafe chick?  

Pops- Still p issed hun or have you sobered up?    your comments on ** make me smile    

beachy- Sounds like you had a lovely weekend hun  

Mag- So sorry how s hite things are for you hunny , this is the pits  

AOC- thanks for your kind wishes for Jason  
Charlie still seems very wary about the outside world bless him    

Jo- Glad meggy is perking up hun  

Anna- Sound like a yummy lunch hun    

Heaps- When I was havign TX in Turkey Dr said that aprox 250/300 E2 per egg  

Alls- Hope your dad and you had a nice weekend .  

Pix  

WW- Oh hun, don;t worrry baout people staying, will you be able to claim hotel for the Friday to hun? I hope so  

Nix-   

malini- How are you lovely?   

Laura-  

Sarah- Been thinking about you  

had a nice and quiet weekend, we only had Luke this weekend as Ryan was really poorly...possible flu but he's a bit better now thankfully  

No news from me I don't think


----------



## Miranda7

Morning!

Heapey - check what measurement they're using. I've heard of 1,000 per egg too, sdo there must be different measurements, like with AMH.

Leola - so sorry about your dog. It's so hard saying goodbye to your beloved pet. I'm dreading my two going.

RC - you're 14 days past EC - get testing! 

Jo - I only got symptoms with DHEA when I started taking the pill pre-tx. I had taken it for long enough by then, so I stopped. But it still made a remarkable diff to my eggs.

Nix - the appt for his hand's been put back to Nov 9. Hopefully something will happen then. It's a lot better cos he's been using it, which stretches the tendons. I've just done my Tesco shop and ordered more Stork!  

Spuds - have you tried swimming? I found that helped to clear my head when it was full.  

Louise - have you said what your FSH and ANH were? With that AFC you should really have had a bit better response - perhaps a drugs change is in order? I had 300iu Gonal plus 150 Menopur, plus letrozole, as did Laura I think.


----------



## Jumanji

Hi - sorry fro being a cr%p poster. I am snowed at work.    Thinking of you all!  will try and do a proper post soon!


----------



## Little Me

Hi Mira & LJ


----------



## TryMeditate

Hello lovely ladies

I know I don't post much, I'm short on time and energy  and also I kind of feel a bit uncomfortable posting now... like whenever someone gets bad news I wonder if condolences from someone who is pregnant will make them feel worse. 

I wanted to post this as I thought it was really interesting and makes sense. I've also heard that IVF clinics in London show better results for the summer months than the winter months, maybe this has something to do with it. We know that paint fumes etc can cause problems so should be avoided, so it makes sense to avoid other forms of pollution if possible too.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article6885902.ece

A few months before I fell pregnant I started sleeping with an air purifier on in the room - our apartment is on a very major road and our curtains become quickly covered in black from the pollution so it has always bothered me. I researched and found this model to be the best one, and it's not too noisy when you sleep. Elite Prem-I-Air Model 685HEPA. (Only air purifier's with HEPA filters remove pollution).

Good luck ladies, and lots of   

Sam


----------



## Little Me

Thanks Sam  
Hope you're well hun


----------



## H&amp;P

Sam - Wow that's some scary stats, maybe we should all go and live in a bubble somewhere.   Please don't feel uncomforable posting, I have said it before but I'll say it again, we need pregnant ladies on here to remind us all that it is possible and we can get there.

LJ - You are most certainly not a [email protected] poster  , you write the best most detailed posts of anyone so do not give yourself a hard time when you are too busy to post  

Anne -  

Heapey - Hope your scan went well today  , can't help on your question my clinic don't even check E2.

Mag -   sending you hugs as I really don't know what else to say about immunes, it's an area where I am totally out of my depth and am now considering not even going there as I'm not sure I want to know anymore  

Zuri - I was also on the thought that US was 2 sizes smaller when I was there last as size 14 for me in Uk was their size 10, I loved buying size 10 clothes  

Jersey - More   for you, wish i had a magic wand to wave over all us lovely (but unhappy) ladies to make all our dreams come true.  

AOC - back to Gateshead on Wed, might you be starting stims soon then??    

Nix - I stuck to the coffee (where's my halo) though wishing I hadn't I have aneed for a good strong Gin.....maybe after I've been to the gym tonight  

RC -   at trying to sneak a test in the middle of the night (remedy for DH's that hide tests is to buy more and then hide those so he doesn't know you've got them  ) Got everything crossed for you on Wednesday, I have a VERY good feeling, think you and LW will be getting tips from Laura in a few months........


----------



## Swinny

Thanks LV, Rural, Anne, Laura, Popsi, Mirra, Coco, 

Anna – Hiya chick, not entirely sure whether we’re going to go for it yet. Paul has got a real problem with it all in that even with the further treatment there are still absolutely no guarantees and we’re already nearly 17K in and the prospect of another £13-14K on top is just frightening. I obviously want to give it one more go with the immune therapy but I’ve got my work cut out to convince Paul. 
How was your head after the black Russians?

Beachy - Thanks for my sparkly elephant she's lovely xxx

RC – How you doing chick? How long until OTD? Are you tempted to test yet??

Pix – My results were as follows:-

Nk Assay,                                  Result
50:1                                            37.8
25:1                    29.8
12.5:1                      25.4
IgG conc 12.5:1 50:1                    23.1
IgG conc 12.5 25:1              16.9
IgG conc 6.25 50:1              25.3
IgG conc 6.25 25:1                    14.7
CD3                    78.9
CD19                  1.6
CD56                  17.3
CD19+ cells, CD5+ 1.0

NK assay w/Intralipid
50:1                        37.1
25:1                        32.9

LAD
Flowcymetry              Negative
T-cells IgM              8.7
T-cells IgG              5.2
B-cells IgM                        16.3
B-cells IgG              22.5

TH1:TH2
TNF-a:IL-10 (CD3+CD4+)        12.3
IFN-g-IL-10 (CD3+CD4+)          4.8

DQ Alpha                                0102,0303 (Paul’s)
DQ Alpha                0201,0303 (mine)

Factor II Mutation-Prothrombin Negative
MTFR – gene mutation Negative
Factor V (Leiden) Negative

Mag - Your NK results look much better than mine, so you may be pleasantly surprised. You may only need some steroids chick?? I'll see you on Friday anyway. Chin up, it's been a hard few months for us both but we'll get there. 

Louise 104 – Is your treatment private or NHS? 

Leola – I am so sorry about your little dog. 

Tracey – Well done with the shop my love. Thinking about you xxx

Nix – Thanks honey, I appreciate your thoughts on the treatment that Dr G thinks I’ll need. He was really quite insistent that I had the IVIG with him too, which for me is a logistical nightmare as we have to add travel to London and hotels etc, so even more bl**dy expense. I tend to agree with you on the LIT debate, as how did we get pregnant in the first place??

Managed to have a good weekend despite all of the bad news, we had a good time at Pink on Friday and then we went to see Jimmy Carr on Saturday, so very welcome distractions.

Paul and I have decided to leave the decision making process until the New Year. We’re going to have a holiday in January and then re-evaluate. 

Big hugs to all of team PR

Love Sarah xxxx


----------



## Jal

Hi Girls

Don't think I'm going to make it to OTD. Had bad stomache cramps all day and - TMI alert - have had lots of brown CM, started off really slow last night but getting more and more. Coupled with the cramps, pretty sure it's not implantation as it's too late anyway. Think AF is definately on its way.

Going to do a test tomorrow, it's only 1 day early and my sister and nieces are arriving tomorrow afternoon to stay for the rest of the week so need to get myself together before they arrive.

Sorry for now personals.

RC/RH - 2 more sleeps   

Jx


----------



## LV.

Oh my goodness Sam, your BFP must have been when I was "on a break" and I missed it - what wonderful news! Congratulations!!! And what an inspirational story, even more so for me as my AMH level is the same as yours. I'm utterly thrilled to read your news! 

xxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Evening lovelies  

Jal, hang on in there lovely, really praying your little embie has stuck        

Swinny, I'm sorry hun, I really don't understand the results but I really hope from reading Nix's post that perhaps you don't need to do all the recommendations from Dr G  

Leola, really sad to hear about your lovely dog, hope DH is ok too  

Jo, how's little Meglet doing?  

Sam, thanks for the link, how's your bump?  

Heapey, did you have a scan today lovely? Hope it went well   

AnnaSausage, not long now before you're priming those follies, how many more sleeps?  

Tracey, you've opened already?! Will you have a website eventually? What is the shop called?  

Laura, tee hee re the HPT! I dragged DP out of bed at 6am and made him sit in the loo with me and hold my hand whilst I did the test. I gave it to him to read then snatched it back before he could look.
Well done for holding out RC, wishing you lots of babydust for test day    

JerseySpuds, thinking of you and sending you some hugs  

Purps, how was your meeting with your half brother?  

Ally, any news about your Dad? And how are you doing yourself lovely?  

Nix, love the quotes  

LV, is your DP all better yet, aren't you tempted to test him early   

Hello to everyone else  

Our rescue dog is quite a handful and we're trying very hard to train her up walking on the lead without her pulling you over chasing rabbits, people or cyclists. We bought her a doggy backpack on ebay last week and it just arrived so we took her walking tonight with two small bottles of water in the 'saddlebag'. She's a German Shep/Rottie cross so she's very powerful and pretty big. She was so good, we might make a well behaved dog of her yet! We're going to train her up to help us in the orchard by getting her to carry things in the pockets.  

LW x x x


----------



## AoC

Yes, Driver, hopefully starting stims on Weds.  That said, in both previous cycles, I've NEVER had a scheduled scan give the result they were looking for.  Hoping this one's the first!

Two more sleeps, LW!  

Jal, hang on in there.   for you!  

Off to dance this eve.  Too tired to do many, but will be good to go out and get active.


----------



## Spuds

Girls Girls Girls

I really really can't thank you enough for all of your posts - I really can't - it really means the world to me to know you guys are here - I was so at the bottom of the pit yesterday   and here I am today with the impossible task of keeping a straight face with all of Nix's wicked jokes   - impossible - and all your genuine hugs and help just makes me realise how lucky I am to have you here and the strength and support we have between us to 'get through that next monday/treatment/argument/appointment/test/result and all the stuff in between........now having an emotional THANK YOU rant instead   

Nix - have wet knickers laughing at jokes - thank you    massively - though should have come with rubber pant warning  

LW Driver Miranda Sobroody - a massive thank u and yes I will have a go at swimming for head 'de clutter' good thinking 

Jal - just want to send loads of        - zillions of sticky vibes xxxx

RC - Naughty !! - well done RH - loads of the stickiest vibes from planet stick

Sam - thank you for your story - brilliant to hear from you

Jo - thank you xxx

Leola - thank you xx

Sausage    thank you too xx

Got to leg it to make DH steak and chips in massive apology for giving him a sh*t wkend too - going to be interesting as a) I'm vegetarian and b) no idea how much Ive bought c) no idea how to cook it d) it'll be fine with a glass of red wine I hope !!

Wish me luck on my 'making upness' - he knows I think Im in serious poo when I buy him proper meat  

Thanks and Lots of Love
Spuds
xxxxxx


----------



## bugle

Nix - I love the children's quotes!!! being a teacher too it made me remember a time on teaching practice witha  particularly boisterous class, who were pretty wearing! One afternoon a boy complained "miss miss, Johny said the F word", being rather close to losing it in the middle of literacy I turned round and said well William what is the F word?
William replies... " f f f f..fagina!"  Spelling was never their strong point and who cares if they use a f instead of a V!!!!

RC good luck -keep up those sneaky tests- much better to test early and keep testing!!!!


----------



## mag108

Jersey: Its so hard isnt it. I even hate half term now as have to deal with families coming in to the city and that gets me upset (on the long list of things...) glad you seem a bit better today.


Jo - I only got headaches with non micronised dhea. not nice and I gave up after a few weeks

Beachy: Sounds like you had a fab weekend!!!!! and I love the fact that you are looking forward to xmas dinner already. I plan my days around my food!


Leola, really sorry again about your little doggie.  

AnnoC: good for you for catchin up!

Zuri- Chicago sounds like it was major fun! Such a fab city

kate- Did you get to have a looksie in the cafe?

RC: ooooooooh only 48 hrs to go!  

thks for the info Sam and hope all is going well for you. Personally I am really happy to hear how you are doing. You remind me of what is possible! and as LV said your story is inspiring so please check in with us!

Jal: oh sweetheart, sending you a big hug and hope test proves otherwise  

Sarah: really looking forward to catching up about it all on Friday. hug 

LW: hope all is well x

off to try and decipher my nhs bloods that got back today


----------



## Donkey

Evening all

So far a busy half term, I haven't had a minute to my self been catching up visiting people which is nice.

Leola, so sorry to hear about your dog    It's so hard when we lose our fur babies.  Jo glad meg is fighting back  

Sarah i understand you being overwhelmed by your results    You clearly don't respond to intralipids and so ivig is best.  He may be saying that you need 2 treatments before you cycle as although ivig has an effect it's not massive (sorry) so it may take more than one.  LIT is a tricky one... we have decided to go for it, but it's a difficult choice and took some time to reach that decision.

RC    

Jal I know you think it's all over but    

Lots of love to you all
xx


----------



## laurab

Jal - I bleed brown until I was about 14 weeks... and I had cramping. I so hope your wrong.  

RC - Test test test!!!

RH - Boooo Let her test!!

Anne - You feeling any better?  

Sarah - Sorry didn't call at weekend, have SIL staying so not had a minute. How you doing?

Spud - Its so hard and so not fair.  

I've forgotten what else I was gonna say..

I'm off to catch some zzzzz's night girls.

XXX


----------



## Pixie75

Evening ladies,  

Sorry for not being around much but trying to get everything done at work before I finish. Tomorrow is my LAST day!    

You can never believe what my stupid boss did today!    

We have internal meetings every Mondays where we go through papers/supplements from the weekend and discuss fashion pages etc. In the meeting today while she was going through the Observer Woman magazine, said to me "I marked this article for you, I wanted you to read it" and to my complete shock the page was about IF/IVF etc.   In front of everyone!!!! I didn't know what to say how to react so I remained silent but I'm still so furious!! If I didn't know she was just being incredibly stupid I'd think she was being nasty! Either way everyone at work now knows I am infertile!!   
I get furious whenever I think about it!    

OK let's go back to doing party stuff again, here we go;

I need food prefs/payments from the ladies below please;

Donkey 
Fish - Does anyone know if she is still coming?
Rupee 100 - Steph haven't heard from Rupee yet.

Just to double check ladies below want sparkling rose   ;

Soobroody x1 bottle
LV x 2 bottles  
Purple x 1 bottle
Wing Wing x 1 bottle

Ladies below aren't drinking  ;

LJ
Coco
RC   why did you pay the drinkers money hon ?
Steph

Ladies below are sending cheques;

Coco
Slycett
Spuds

RC - Just to make sure, have you paid via paypal hon? Vintage... is that you?

Anne: Haven't heard from Lainey hon. I've sent her a PM, please let her know if you text her again.

LW: PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEE COME, I'll    if you don't!  

I'll catch up properly when I get chance!

Love you all.

Pix xxxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Thanks for all your lovely messages since I joined the thread - you have all made me feel much more positive and given me some hope  

Jerseyspuds - I read your post and felt exactly the same on Sunday walking in the park - seems that everyone but me has a baby - its so tough, isn't it  

Jal - fingers crossed for your test result

Anna - hope you get lucky this cycle

Sam - definetely great to hear your good news - we need something to prove it is possible!  

Jo Macmillan - interested in what you say about DHEA - have been reading lots of stuff about it - did you discuss it with your dr?

Have gone back and looked at my test results - I had a FSH of 5.0 but can't see anywhere what my AMH was - panicking a bit now - maybe they didn't do the test and actually the result would be really awful - one of the things I was clinging to was that the doctor said my hormone levels were normal - maybe that's because they didn't do that one - is that likely?

Anyway, going to ring the CRGH and ARGC tomorrow and see what they say about consultations before I make up my mind.


----------



## Angels4Me

hi, 

sorry to gatecrash, i need to buy micronised dhea in the UK, can anyone suggest a reliable supplier?

thanks
angels


----------



## Miranda7

You can only buy it online A4M - or pay hundreds to get a prescription from a fert doc.

Go to www.biovea.com or www.dhea.com or www.agestop.net

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Rural Hick

After 24 hours of being "persuaded"   I finally cracked at 4:30 this morning.  

RH


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning ladies

Still a quicky, I'm afraid - I promise to catch up when we're back home on Thursday.

Jal         for you hun. I hope you have good news today.

Having persuaded  RH to let me finally test we did  - and for the first time ever I have seen two lines - we are both still in shock and are grinning from ear to ear. Thank you all so much for all your good wishes and support - we couldn't have done it without you. Have HCG in London tomorrow so will know more then - still can't believe it.

Love to everyone      

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Lilly7

Woooo Hooooo! RC and RH! No wonder your smiling from ear to ear! 
That's great news, Congratulations. 

Leola. x


----------



## Overthemoon

The best news ever RC and RH, congratulations!


----------



## Jo Macmillan

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                 

CONGRATULATIONS RC AND RH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bugle

fantastic RC and RH!!!!!


----------



## Malini

Oh RC, I am so so so excited for you and RH.  Woweeee.  I would sing from the rooftops ....! but I'd break windows and it is winter and all that.     

LW - It isn't a Christmas party, it is Tracey's early bday party and she needs our love.  Please come to the party.  I so want to meet you as do the rest of us.  Please.

Nix - Ta darling girl.  I am on baby aspirin, so we're on the same wavelength, and thinking about heparin for a few months...but hate the stuff.  I am no longer at the ARGC and will likely cycle in Las Vegas with Sher if I do cycle again.  We have a week to make a decision (our deadline).  I like your idea about the intralipids assay and will book an appt with Gorgy for that.  Sher only does intra now unless I request otherwise, so I will check it now to see what I would want.  Good thinking.

Hope AF has arrived (in the nicest possible way) so you can get going. Fingers and toes crossed for you and remember our spare bedroom is yours if you need it for one of your flying visits!

Now speaking of rooms.  WW - unless you want a hotel room  - please don't book and come stay with me. There is room at mine (the ceilings are high so your lovely height will grace the place!).  Sorry Anne you're stuck with me again.  I also have RC (and cargo in a room.  So that leaves an airbed single (decent one) and a long sofa.  Any takers.

I will be home all afternoon so please feel free to come from the train station and drop stuff, get changed, take showers ... go shopping!  I don't mind 

M xxx


----------



## Coco Ruby

Rc, Rh - am sooo happy for you!!  You deserve this so much, many congrats on those lovely two lines!    I wonder how many are in there?!    

Fantastic news for you both, wel done!! xx


----------



## H&amp;P

RC & RH - Whoooooohoooooooo


----------



## Malini

Ps   for Mir making fun of my scrub brush incident  .  Your ** 'new' friend is Almond.


----------



## Wing Wing

That is the most fantastic news!  HURRAH for you all.  That fizzing feeling never left my tummy and now I am about to explode with joy!  Wish I could hug you both!  Please let RH know how pleased I am for you both.  Don't know what else to say but feel like crying now - such a brilliant thing to hear!


----------



## AoC

OMG!  OMG!  OMG!  OMG! OMG!  OMG!

RC & RH!!!!  I'm   here, you know - with joy for you both.  CONGRATULATIONS!  Oh... just... wow.... perfect.

Anna of Incoherent


----------



## Pixie75

to RC & RH 

You made my day!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75

LW - thanks for your text honey   I know I should sue the beatch but I know she was just being incredibly stupid!   She was telling me the other day, again in front of everyone, my hubby should have her prostate checked cos she made her hubby go and do the same thing just in case any early cancer probs  

So, now stop ignoring my question and tell me - *ARE YOU COMING TO OUR PARTY? * I'll keep stalking you until I get an answer! 

Coco: Sorry to hear you can't make it 

Pix xxxxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Girls - just had my hormone test results back (first ones in 3 years!) and i'm not sure how to feel.  . 

Bearing in mind the consultant said the other week that I was peri-menopausal, no hope of conceiving naturally, and I should be prepared for a sky-high FSH...the results today were:

FSH - 8.0
LH - 3.1
Oestrodol (can't spell it!) - 41

I'm still waiting for the AMH - it was 0.7 three years ago, so expecting the worst. But the consultant expected my FSH (which was always below 5) to have caught up and be over 100 now. But 8.0 isn't bad for a 38 (nearly 39)year old is it?

It looks like the worst is going to happen - my AMH will still be through the floor, so little chance of conceiving with my own eggs, but my FSH will be normal, hence not a clear cut case of premature menopause, therefore not eligible for a funded cycle of DE     

        I guess I should completely discount my FSH? 

a very confused and a little bit upset Jo.


----------



## Sammeee

Rural Chick + Rural Hick....           .... Im so very very chuffed for you both XX....


----------



## Ocelot Cub

RC & RH 

*CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR..........BFP*   

I AM SO VERY HAPPY FOR YOU BOTH - YOU DESERVE THIS SO VERY MUCH!!

LOTS OF LOVE    

ALLY XXXX​


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Jo - great FSH honey pie but annoying that it may cause you funding problems.....grrrrrrrr! I am sure you could build yourself a good case for getting the funding anyway hon and at least it means whilst you are waiting with those numbers you are in with a shot of a lovely natural miracle too   

Just read this - some of you may be interested http://www.lep.co.uk/news/Delight-for-couple-after-twins.5699704.jp

A xxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Ourturn

RC & RH - I knew it! I'm so happy for you

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS!   [/fly]

       

Anna x


----------



## Skybreeze

Just gatecrashing to say... A huge congratulations to RC & RH! I am soooo pleased for you both... Have a very healthy pregnancy. 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Miranda7

I thought I'd say it here too - WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! For RC and RH!

I wonder how many are in there? Huh? Hee!

Jo - I just had my FSH taken today, so may be in the same boat, convincing the NHS I'm perimnopausal. Boo. However, the NHS is starting to recognise AMH, so maybe all is not lost?


----------



## Swinny

Donkey – Thanks hun. Where are you having your LIT? My head is ina spin with all of the considerations. My NK Cells are really high so maybe’s that’s why he thinks it’ll take 2 before a cycle, who knows I am wishing you loads of luck with your treatment honey xxx

Laura – Don’t worry chick, I had friends at mine all weekend too. I am doing ok  thanks. Having a bit of a down day but I’ll get there. A friend of mine on the  Care thread has just said that Care are now doing Sperm sharing and that you get a free cycle so we're going to look into that abit further now too.

Yeyy!!! Well done RC and RH        

Beachy - Hope your little fur baby is ok when she goes to see the vet this afternoon   

Hi to the rest of the gang xxxx


----------



## Han72

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYY!!! to RC and RH!!                                  I think someone's gonna have a very happy birthday tomorrow! 

Bugle  -     fagina - FANTASTIC!!!!

Jeez Jo - dunno what to say mate! If it weren't for the funding thing I'd say fantastic results! It makes me wonder whether it wouldn't be a good idea to go down the immune testing route cos there doesn't seem to be much wrong hormonally.. or how about HRT

Hey Mira - hope your result comes back saying what you want it to, boy it's a minefiled this innit, we spend years wanting it to stay low and now... 

Hi Sam sweetie - fantastic to hear from you, please don't be a stranger, it's stories like yours that give the rest of us hope!   Funny you should post that about pollution, we've just put plants in our bedroom to try and sort out the issue. We just put nets up (only been here 2 years  ) as we'd been relying on the blinds before. They'd been up a week or 2 then I noticed a thick black mark along the top, right where there's a little vent which I assumed was supposed to filter the air that comes in - it's obviously not doing a very good job!

Hi Ally hon - how's your Pops doing?  

Pixie - please let me come and beat her, what a beeyatch! Surely noone is THAT stupid?! If you'd wanted the entire company to know, you'd have told them yourself! I hope I've got her wrong but if I haven't...  my God the pure spitefulness of some people just amazes me!      Enjoy your last day and you can walk out of there with your head held high cos you're better than all of 'em!   

Hey M - you're gonna go see big Geoff? Wow I'm impressed, he's sposed to be sh1t hot!  If it's feasible I would DEF go for it with him, had a phone consult with him recently and although you can tell it's not gonna be cheap, you can see where your money goes, they do it ALL there!  Good luck with making the decision hon!    

Louise - when you contact the ARGC they'll probably tell you there's something like a 6 week waiting list and ask you to fill in a form and send it back before you can have your appointment. If you're flexible make sure you right on top of that form that you'll take a cancellation as these come up quite often and you can sometimes get in there within a couple of weeks rather than months!  Good luck hon   

AFM well the old witch has put in her appearance so it's all systems go here... Clexane tonight then stims tomorrow. Oh and I'll be helping myself to some left over cetrotide as my doc appears to have forgotten to prescribe it this time round    First scan Friday.... wish me luck!

xxx


----------



## AoC

You all probably know by now that my brain is seive-like at the best of times, and during treatment has the retention of a worn-out sponge.

So....  I'm wandering through my work day wondering why I feel so happy, and why the world feels like a joyful, miraculous place where everything is as it should be....    

.... then I logged back on here and remembered RC AND RH ARE EXPECTING!!!

      

THAT was the source of that lovely happy feeling today...


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

**** y & RH - Oh, how wonderful, I am soooooooo happy for you both. What lovely  news     

Pix- What a stupid f'ing IDIOT your boss is. What a silly insensitive b itch. Livid for you hun           
what an **** hole.
rant over    , Just sent you a text hun, not heard back from Lainey either  
have a lovely last day    

Alls-  

Sarah-   

Laura- I'm not bad I guess hun BUT, I feel very very VERY    so that can only  mean the b itch is enroute in a weeks time. 
Thanks for asking chick  

malini- Hunny, you are a truly lovely lady. would love to meet for a drink or whatever pre "do"  

Jo-  

Nix- Chick, soooooooo much luck for friday hunny  

beachy- What's up with your fur baby hun?  

AOC- Throwing you tons of lucky wishes hunny for the next part of your  treatment  

Jason has just been offered a contract for 3 months..................in Surrey!!!!
Noooooooo!
Oh well, summat will come up in the Birmingham area soon, I hope , please   

Love you all
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## AoC

Ack!  Well, glad he's been offered something, but sorry it's in Surrey!  (nothing against Surrey....  )  Will he take it as a temp/tide you over measure?


----------



## Little Me

Hi Anna- it's just not dooable (new word  ) as he would either have to drive every day or pay for 4 nights hotel a week. Would cost a bomb in petrol or accomodation. 
That combined with having the boys and him driving to Leeds every 2 weeks too.
shame, but something local is sure to come up soon


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - I would take it as a very good sign that people are wanting him, I'm sure something more local will come up soon


----------



## Little Me

Hi AM- Defo hun yes, you ok?


----------



## Pixie75

Anne: He can come and stay at ours for 3 months, we are in Surrey  

Ally: What a great story! Thanks for posting that hon. 

Nix: No no, she really is THAT stupid! 



AnnaofCumberland said:


> You all probably know by now that my brain is seive-like at the best of times, and during treatment has the retention of a worn-out sponge.
> So.... I'm wandering through my work day wondering why I feel so happy, and why the world feels like a joyful, miraculous place where everything is as it should be....
> 
> .... then I logged back on here and remembered RC AND RH ARE EXPECTING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> THAT was the source of that lovely happy feeling today...


 ahhh that's such a lovely post Anna.  It made me all 

Driver: 

I've just come back from lunch with my bosses! It was OK actually! They said a lot of nice things about me and i fell for it, me being me,  and cried!  They bought me a bracelet and a pair of earrings from YSL  I'm wearing them at the mo but I actually don't like them  I'd rather the cash! 

xxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Pix- Well, thanks for the offer of hubby bed and board BUT, what about our TTC'ing? Not sure his man parts would reach that far up the M25       
OOOh, why don't you take the jewellery back?   Only joking...no I really am only joking.
Glad you had a nice day hunny


----------



## H&amp;P

Pixie75 said:


> They bought me a bracelet and a pair of earrings from YSL  I'm wearing them at the mo but I actually don't like them  I'd rather the cash!


 you could always try to exchange the bracelet 
Can't believe your last day has come round so quickly, are you having a break before starting your new job?

Anne -  back at ya, Okish.......  (same wavelength on the jewellery though )

AOC -  that you can start on the stims tomorrow   

Nix - go girl your off on the stims, good luck for your scan on Friday   

Mal - TX in Vegas sounds just my cup of tea, not heard of that, tell me more Is it extortionately expensive?


----------



## LV.

Just a fleeting visit to say wooooooo hooooooo to RC and RH! Muchos congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## purple72

Just a quickie from me! To say HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to **** y and RH!! SO VERY VERY pleased for you both

And me please malini, can I have the blow up bed please? 

Love and hugs to all x

Sx


----------



## AoC

Ah, Anne, I see.  Just wondered.  Well, like Driver said, it's a good sign!    

Thanks Driver.  

Glad the parting was well-gifted and nicely complimented, Pix!

It is dark outside.  Therefore I am having hot flushes.


----------



## Overthemoon

Evening lovelies  

Pixie, sell it on ebay  

Great news Anne, congratulations to Jason, can you ask the company to relocate?  

Pixie hunny, makes a change for you to stalk me, I usually feel like I am your stalker! Have sent you a PM lovely.  

Nix, hooraay, stims on Friday, come on follies, out you come     

Jo, try not to pre-empt your clinic, if they really think you are not pre-menopausal, won't they fund you a full own egg cycle?  

Hello to everyone  

LW x x x


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

Wooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo **** y             way to go girl and man RH obviously      Best news in ages.

Mallini have pm'd you hunny     

Pixie glad the last day at work went well.  As for the presents ermmmmm can you take the bracelet back and get a credit note   Good luck for starting the new job and the cheques in the post hunny        Refernce the insenstive boss, do you have a really bad photo of her you could blow up to say a4 size put a crimewatch sticker across the top and tape to surrounding lamposts    Just a thought (revenge is sweet)  

Nix good luck with the jabs hun, take it you will be self medicating again      

Anne bugger about surrey hunny, hope something close to home turns up soon    

Hello to driver zuri popsi annaofc annasob lw purps lv jomac almond donks  sam ally tracey beachy sammeeee steph and everyone else.

Think i am finally coming out of my meltdown, have had to ask my some very serious questions in the last few weeks and have been having quite a bad time about it and yes a lot of them were tx related . Have come to the decision that we are going ahead with tx next year as i would always regret not giving it one last go.  It was so hard coming to a decision upon which all our hopes are dreams are focused  i just hope we get a positive outcome    

IM BACK


----------



## Overthemoon

Phew, we really missed you Kate, quick everyone, get your keyboard spit covers back out, Kate's back. 

Great decision Kate, you can do it. Any news about the cafe?


----------



## shortie66

hiya lw   we finally got to view monday night, she couldnt do viewing on sunday as her little boy was ill. We are getting copy of accounts 2moz and scott is dropping down to our accountants for him to lookover cos we need to decide whether its feasible economically for us both to run it.   Even if we can only draw 1200 quid a month to start it'll be worth it cos its more than we're living on now    u coming to xmas  party hunny?


----------



## Donkey

RC and RH  Hurray       I'm so happy for you both.

Pixie, huge apologies for being slack I've been dithering over the postal strike.  DH is going to paypal you later I PROMISE and I will PM you my choices.  I think you missed an earlier post I'm not drinking wine either (or infact very much at all as I'm not a big drinker)  hope that doesn't cause any problems.  So gald your last day is over and you can look forward!!

Kate's back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

back later
xx


----------



## mag108

Oh RC and RH: what FANTASTIC news! I am so so happy for you. I guess you may have already started thinking of names with variables of istanbul in in, stan for eg?      

Pix: what the hell was your boss doing? Is she totally nuts? Crikey that just about takes the prize for the LEAST subtle behaviour EVER...but glad the final goodbye was good and you feel appreciated, the least they could do!

Jo: FSH 8 is fab a rooooo! I am inept with figures so dont know about the others....
Sorry thats its confusing and upsetting. Surely if the amh comes back low they will fund? no?

Ally: very interesting link. Just goes to show the benefit of a second opinion. How are you doing hun?

Good luck NIX! very excited!

ANNE: god news about the contract bad news about surrey but good that things are coming up.

Mal - hello and welcome back from your hols (have I sadi that already?) good luck with your decision about tx in las Vegas 

Kate: hellooooooo wondered how you were and delighted that you are a bit more settled and have come to a decision. Do you mean using your own eggs? Go girl go on the cafe front!

Jal: how are you?

Swinny: xxx

Not much to say today. Feel a little out of sorts with the world, like I really NEED to be ALONE. Met an old friend I had previously fallen out with today for lunch with her new baby. He was cute and it was ok. She seemed to be glad to meet, personally it matters not to me. I am all consumed by all things IF related and not much time for out else....

aStarted my yoga class again and feel better for it. Told one of my sisters last night just HOW expensive tx and immune tx may well be...dropping in the idea as I may need to borrow money next year (on the back of my parents house selling at some pt).......

big love everyone, AnnofC, Sam, Samee, jersey, Purps, LW, LV, LJ, Heaps, Beachy, hunyb, veda, Mir, Almond, Sweetpea, Coco, Driver, Fishy, Popsi, Lainey, Donkey Laura, Leola, Louise, Mag, Mary, Missy, Nikki, PeeWee, Sarah , Sparkly, Steph, Zuri and all the other PR ladies.


----------



## beachgirl

Woohoo...what a nice surprise..well done RC and RH on your BFP x x x x 

Been awol as my girl cat was missing last night, finally came home and she was injured...she then ran off under the car, into front garden and eventually into the bushes in the back garden...onlt problem was that we couldn't reach her....we barricaded the garden and DH stayed out there all night to try and make sure she didn't escape...when I went out at 5 I managed to coax her out of the bushes and cat napped her..vet thinks she's sprained her foot, at worse severed her achilles tendon but just need to see how she goes on...typically though she's not happy about being kept inside but at least she's safe...we were so so worried as our cats have been with us through so much..x


----------



## Donkey

Beachy, so gld girl cat is home safely.    
xx


----------



## shortie66

Beachy so glad ur pussy has turned up safe and sound hunny      

Donks thanx hunny      

Mag sorry you feel out of sorts sweetheart     it can be really depressing that feeling of needing to be alone.   Big      darling hope u feel better soon and the yoga helps ur positive feeling return


----------



## Wing Wing

Flippin' 'eck - how on earth can I catch up on that lot!

If I miss anyone out, am really sorry and genuinely love you all...

DONKEY - glad SB were good - singing along sounds great! You have inspired myself and some friends to get tickets for the Brussels concert in March next year - exited already!

ZURI - Chicago sounds fab! I also LOVE that US sizes are bigger than ours - makes me feel dead thin!!!

TRACEY - well done on the shop hon. Where is it? Any news on internet site?

LOUISE - as I am sure everyone has advised you - try another clinic.

JO - really glad to hear Meggy is up for walkies - that must be good news. Bless her.

LEOLA - sorry to hear about your dog - that must be very sad for you and DH. I daren't even think what I will do when either of ours goes - they are only young so hopefully long time yet.

HEAPY - think E2 is more of an indication of no of eggs rather than follies and should be 400-600 per egg. Looks like you are doing good!!

SPUDS - so sorry that you had a bad weeked. It is horrible to feel like that and there is nothing you can do but accept it, ride the storm and it will pass. Sounds like you are feeling a bit better already - thanks to Nix's joke/quotes!

NIX - lovely quotes - thanks. I agree with you - how could anyone be more important than I??!!! Good luck with your stimms too hon.

AoC - good luck with stims.

PURPS - how did things go with your bro? If you have already posted this then just tell me and I will look back but only went back about 8 pages.

MALINI - hi honey. Very kind of you to offer for me to stay. See if you still have room (the long sofa would be good for a long one like myself) but others should get first dibs as I did say I had own accommodation from the start. Will book hotel and can always cancel. Am a bit lost as to what you are doing tx wise as have read about immune stuff and now Vegas so we need to catch up!

ANNE - how great that Jase did so well. OK location not ideal but it is a start of good things to come.

Hi LJ - how is it all going? Can't wait to meet you and the bump!

SAM - how is it going with you? I agree with DRIVER that we NEED posts from pregnant poor responders as it really helps maintain an air of positivity and certainly keeps me going! So please do post news.

JAL - what is going on hon - any news?

LW - how are you feeling chick? why you not coming to Christmas/Tracey's Party?

Hi LAURA - are your teeth all fixed? I went to dentist today and thought of you!

PIX darling - your *EX* boss is a complete [email protected] - sorry if that offends but really. What was the stupid cow thinking? you are well shot of them and their [email protected] presents!!!

COCO - why you dipping out of party? Was REALLY looking forward to meeting you. PLEASE change your mind! Are you OK?

BEACH - glad at least your cat is safe and hope she is not too badly hurt

KATE - REALLY, REALLY glad you are back. How is your job going? I take from reading other people's posts that you are thinking of buying a cafe. Hope I have got this right. Good luck with it babes. And you, are you coming to party? Hope so!

OK guys, that is it from me. Not got a lot of news - still considering options re TX and have also decided to try to move house. May actually buy land and have one built. DYING to move on from an apartment and have a whole house and garden all to ourselves. This should help take my focus off IF which will be nice as need to move away from the obsession and get some sort of life back for a short time while deciding what to do. Have highs (not many!) and lows (lots of) but hope we will at least find a way forward soon.

Am REALLY exited about meeting those of you who will be in London at end of Nov.

Last sentence must go again to RC - blo0dy brilliant news hon. Can't wait to talk again tomorrow.

HUGE hugs to you all.

Can you try to have boring lives for the next few days so I stand half a chance of keeping up!!

Lots of love.

WW XXX


----------



## popsi

this is just a mega quick post as i am shatted have been really sick all night so no sleep then work today then home to a new phone which is completely spinning me out trying to work it ....  

rc... and ... rh... CONGRATULATIONS to you both such fab fab news xx

anne.. J will find something closer soon honey xx

pix.. woo hoo your out of that place now hun onwards and upwards xx

kate.. you know how pleased i am your back xxx i have my friday night drinking buddy back lol xx

so much love to you all.. sorry i am such a [email protected] poster at the moment ... i promise i will make more effort xxx


----------



## Züri

Massive MASSIVE congratulations to Rural Chick! well done, so pleased for you xxx

Driver you got me all worried that my new found size 16 figure was all a lie hehehe so i had to go and check

this site says a US 14 is a UK 16 but then what confuses me is that I thought a Euro 44 that I buy here in Switzerland wsa a UK 16 but judging by this link a german 44 is a UK 18! wtf??!! arghhhhh why can't everywhere have the same frigg!n sizes



http://www.onlineconversion.com/clothing_womens.htm

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Spuds

Dearest RC and RH - FANTASTIC NEWS !!!!! me n DH are sitting here grinning for you like Cheshire Cats    - really over the moon - best bl**dy news in ages !!!! eres a little dance for you  

                  

Mags - hope you are fealing a bit better xxx

Kate - welcome back xxxxxxxxxxxx 

Jo - sorry I'm not good on amh and all the technical stuff but the results of 8 fsh seemed good to me ? check it with the girls though - sending   your way x

Wing Wing - thanks for your msge - sending loads of   and look forward to seeing you in Nov

Pix - cheque honestly in post tomorrow - sieve brain - no excuses though !! xxx

Sausage - xxxx 

Nix - still thinkin of your jokes  - all the best of luck for Friday  

Love to everyone 

DH insisting he gets a look in on the comp tonight !!

xxxxxx
Spuds


----------



## mag108

heapey: good luck kiddo!
Glad you enjoying london


----------



## laurab

Well done RC and RH - I wonder how many you have on board?!


----------



## Wing Wing

Morning Girls - wishing you all a great day.

Will post as soon as I hear from RC re her "official" results.  Feel sick with excitement!

Hi Popsi - nice to hear from you.  Any news on the adoption hon?

Catch you later.

WW X


----------



## AoC

Glad you're back, Kate.  To give you hope, that was my attitude ahead of this cycle - I didn't want to do it, but I didn't want to regret not doing it.  But when I got to start down regging I actually started to feel quite hopeful and relaxed about it.  Hope the same happens to you.

Happy Birthday RH!  

Oh poor Beachy and kitty!  I'm glad she's home safe.  We had a similar thing with Pippi once, but she made a full and rumbunctious recovery!  Keep us posted.  

Mags, I'm sorry you're not feeling great.  Hugs.

WW, that's a great idea to improve your living and get your mind off tx - good luck with it!

Hugs, popsi!  Hope you feel better soon...

I was always told US sizes were two sizes smaller, Zuri - so 16 would be a 12.  But in practice, I didn't find that worked because the cuts were so different.

OMG, see those Cliff ruffles....

*waving to mash*

Good luck Heapey!!!


----------



## popsi

wing wing .. no news at all thanks for asking honey xxx gonna ring today but know there will be none  

love to you all.. anyones missing AF's turned up yet !... mines not.. this is some bl00dy holiday for them hey girls    

your all in my heart xx


----------



## Ourturn

RH - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pix - your ex boss was a total beeeatch!   I would have stormed out!    

Hi everyone

Sorry for lack of personals. Having another v busy week at work and I am feeling very poorly. Got an appointment booked at the gp's Friday am. Pretty sure i have the start of a chest infection and need antibioitics. I always seem to get ill 4 weeks after weaning off steroids. 

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

Anna- Oh no, hope your chest gets better hun, chest infections are not nice  

Kate- yay... you're back     

RH- happy Birthday!!!

beachy- Ooooh poor little puskins...so glad she's home now  

mag-  

WW- Hi lovely, you ok?  

Pops- Feel better soon hun  

LW-  

AOC- Stimms today love?  

Love to ALL


----------



## H&amp;P

Morning All,

RH - happy Birthday

Anna (SB) - Poor you, hope the Dr can sort you out and you start to feel better soon

AOC - Hope your appointment goes well today

Nix & Heapey - Sending you both follie growing vibes    

Anne -  

Popsi - Hope your phone call brings you anice surprise  

WW - Ooooh we would love to buy a plot of land and build a house exactly as we want, sounds like a fab plan.

Zuri - I stand corrected (though I have clothes from GAP in USA that say US 10 UK 14 so you can see why I'd be confused)  , anyway who cares it's just a number and if the clothes look fab and you feel goos that's all that matters (when I buy clothes from "trendy" shops and have to buy a size bigger I just cut the label straight out  )

kate - welcome back  

mag -  

And a huge   and a big slobbery   to all of team PR this lovely sunny autumn morning.


----------



## TryMeditate

Just wanted to pop in and say  

                               


to RC and RH.

Lots of love to the rest of you gals. xxxxxx
xxxxx


----------



## Wing Wing

Just spoken to RC and they have to wait another 2 hours for the results so will post again when I get the news!  They are driving home from London now and seem in jolly good spirits although I th ink RH is a NUTTER as I was told he was waving hello while driving...

No 1.  I can't see him - it is a telephone I am using not video conferencing facilities and
No 2. Get both hands on the wheel - precious cargo and all that!!

Hope you read this RH - Happy Birthday!!!   

WW X


----------



## Malini

Hehehe .. so much to be cheerful about - RC's news OBVIOUSLY, AOC feeling positive, Heapy in good hands albeit ones who have not a clue about normal sleeping patterns, Pix is out of the nuthouse and onto pastures new, Jas's news, Zuri's new threads and Kate is BACK ... I could go on but I got lost in my own list there 

it makes me feel better to think about all of these good things, and all of you.

But then there are many of these   needed too.  For Jo with all that number confusion and Mags feeling out of sorts and Mir waiting on results and Popsi WAITING AND WAITING. Thinking of you all.

Re beds at mine.  I have RC, WW, Kate, Anne and Purple (no problem luv) all squeezed in. There's a double, 2 singles, an airbed and long sofa (which I fell asleep on last night) so room for you all.  I'll be home in the afternoon so rock up when you feel like it.  PM me closer to the time and I will provide address, directions, etc.

Yes, Driver Vegas is EXPENSIVE.  That's why we are still debating whether to do it or not.  The reasons for going there are that the NHS has written me off, the ARGC have tried very hard but are rigid about their protocols and so I have exhausted their good efforts and the Lister will accommodate me but are neither entirely convinced by the immunes side of things nor experienced about unusual protocols.  I have decided to believe in immunes and also know that I need a clinic that 'gets' the low ovarian reserve  equation.  Sher is convinced, I am hopeful but slightly wary of his promises, that his tweaked LP will be  best for me because it limits the eggs exposure to LH ... the proof will be in the results ... but you don't know until you try ... there are plenty of charlatans willing to take my cash in exchange for their promises.

I dunno.  It makes me   to think about it too much.  Some people have a glass of wine, a shag and then a baby .... they are so lucky.

M xxx


----------



## Little Me

malini- Hun, you are so right about the wine + shag = baby, but you know what.....we're all gonna get there one way or another  
Thanks for your hostesness in advance , very much appreciated (even if I did just invent a new word  ) xxx


----------



## Malini

This is not IF related so apologies if that annoys anyone but I need some help.  My MIL has agreed to host a tea party for my dh's 40th (I couldn't face all the grandchildren, family, etc particularly in light of recent events).  I want to contribute and agreed to get the cake (I know SoBroody, I should be making it!).  They live near Manchester and I hoped that maybe someone knows a specialty bakery or something of the sort from whom I could order it and maybe even get it delivered, possibly in the area.  Any ideas?

Thank you,
Malini xx


----------



## Malini

I like new words, you're welcome Anne.  It is a little I can do to repay the acres of kindness and support I get from all of you on here.

m xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Mal - sorry can't help with your query on the cake (could have if it was Leeds area), just wanted to give you   re trying to decide what to do.

RH - 2 hands on the wheel at all times please you are carrying precious cargo  

I found myself driving to work this morning with huge tears rolling down my cheeks, just couldn't stop, nearly off again now just typing about it, got our review appointment tomorrow, I went online and googled depression today and the only "symptom" I don't have is not sleeping...... , I am on CD 31 and no AF and negative pee stick


----------



## Little Me

am-Sorry hun, what a pile of total horrible poo. That was me last month CD31 but  I didn't test.
When did you last test?
Could it be your cycle is a bit fff'd cos of last TX?  

Mal- Can't help on the Northern cakes, sorry hun


----------



## Malini

Here's one for you   Driver.  I've gratefully and greedily enjoyed yours.  I too feel like I spend a lot of my time on the brink of depression.  I get through the days and even have moments of pleasure but often have tearful jags like you describe and this horrible feeling of carrying too much around. Good luck tomorrow.  These are stressful appts and I know how tense I get before one.  M xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - I have turned into a serial tester, so in answer to your question this morning  , got some of those cheap (but supposably good) ones off Amazon. And quite possibly on the Tx ruining cycle but according to the monitor I did OV so shouldn't AF come 14 days later  

Mal - The consultant we are seeing is supposed to be a right cow so not looking forward to it at all, haven't even thought of any questions as I don't even know what to ask anymore   I think I am too scared to go down the immune route (and I know my hospital don't do stuff like that)


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hi,
Sorry to butt in but I was hoping one of you lovely ladies could help me.

I'm 32 dh 29, we have mf and are on our 1st icsi tx at UCH. 
Basically it now turns out that I am a poor responder, I'm on day 8 of stimming (I'm on sp) had my 2nd scan today and I only have 4 follies. 3 are good size and 1 is smaller, the doctor that did my scan told me that I'm unlikely to grow anymore and the hosp usually want a minimum of 4 good sized follies to go ahead. I feel so upset, I thought I would get a bit further than this before the problems set in.
I know there are some great success stories on here of woman who only had 3 follies, but my question is did any of these happen at UCH?
Obviously now I know I'm a poor responder I know there are better clinics out there for my situation.

Sorry for the long post, but I feel so upset and like I have failed at the first hurdle.
Any help would be a great.
Thanks in advance

Claire.x


----------



## Little Me

Hi Claire and welcome- Sorry you're having a hard time with your clinic with their follie "requirements", I'm sorry I can't comment on UCH but I'm certain that they will continue to grown....usual growth while stimming is about 2mm a day.
I hope this turns around for you Claire and I'm sure someone who's had experience of UCH will be along to help soon  ^hugme


----------



## H&amp;P

Miss CC - sorry I am not from London so can't help with your clinic, with 3 good size follies as a poor responder I would be asking them to still let you go on to EC (I suppose a lot of this depends on if it is a fre NHS go or if you are self-funding), also you are only on day 8 of stims (I had 16 on my 1st TX and 14 on my 2nd) the other has loads of time to catch up (unless the other 3 are huge, how big were they?), have they said you are definately cancelling or will they let you continue to stim and have another scan? It is totally natural to be upset but please do not give up hope you are both very young.   Are you aware of all the hints and tips to help follie growth? Lots of protein, keep your tummy warm with a wheatie or hot water bottle, milk and lots of water..... sorry if I'm teaching you to suck eggs but we like to prove those Dr's wrong


----------



## Little Me

Claire- yes, as driver said, I too would be asking to go to EC. xx

Am-  

ps- Just noticed I'm a gold member instead of Chater? odd, I've beed downgraded


----------



## Malini

Hi Claire,

So sorry about your news.  It is an awful shock.  I have had the misfortune to be treated by the UCH.  I think they are either: a) afraid of PRs, b) protective of their stats or c) negative.  As soon as they thought I'd be a PR they would only allow me to go down the GIFT route and botched my third IUI with their poor scanning.  I am bitter and don't like them so this will bias anything I have to say.

On the positive side, they have loads of good results (partly bc they frighten away PRs in my opinion) and do know their science so I would stand firm with them and try to bully them into going to EC as you have come this far.  There are LOADS of good stories with few eggs particularly in cases where male factor is implicated.

Unless things have changed they have two scanners and one is much better than the other.  It may be that you have one or two more follicles hiding that are difficult to see or they have measured the sizes badly - scanning is not an exact science.  This could be indicated by your e2 reading (there should be a certain amount of oestrodial per follicle).  I would demand to know that and also consider going to the Birth Company or somewhere like that for another scan.  It may be that the 4th 'decent sized' follie is there and they have to go ahead.

Out of curiousity why are you on a SP if they didn't think you would have any egg producing problems?  Finally, I agree with Driver that you should binge on protein, keep your tummy warm and visualise growth.  It all sounds a bit 'pie in the sky' but some amazing things have happened while I have been on these boards.

Wishing you the best of luck,
Malini xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Malini said:


> Out of curiousity why are you on a SP if they didn't think you would have any egg producing problems?


oooh that's a really good question why didn't I think of that one


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hi girls,

Thanks for your prompt responses!!

They haven't def said they will cancell tx. The doctor who did the scan told me that the consultant will decide as each case is different.
My oestrogen level was 2590 on monday, so I'm waiting for phonecall tonight to see what it is today, the nurse told me that it should be about 5000. So I just have to wait and see.

Malini....I'm assuming I was put on sp after they looked at my ost result. What I don't understand is that I had an antral follicle count of 9 so why has it gone down so much??!

I'm doing all the stuff to produce good follies, and I really do want to go to ec but I suppose I'll just have to wait and see.

I'll let you know what happens.
Thanks again girls

Claire.x


----------



## Wing Wing

RC has HCG level of 71.  She is in Tescos but haven't asked what she is buying!!!!

Love to all.  Sorry about short post but am in the middle of a meeting!!!  Ooops!
WW XXXX


----------



## Little Me

WW- 71, that's good innit for early days?  

xxxx


----------



## Little Me

[fly]............................ Overgrown lady garden warning............................[/fly]

Just called to book in for my "southern" wax and my wax lady has left.  
Oh my god, it's the return of the Bush


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne G said:


> [fly]............................ Overgrown lady garden warning............................[/fly]
> Just called to book in for my "southern" wax and my wax lady has left.
> Oh my god, it's the return of the Bush


I'll have my lawnmower ready on the 8th 

I phoned to book in to get a haircut and the whole salon has closed........hmmmm maybe I have left it a while since my last cut........but at least I have banished my greys back to using full strength hair dye


----------



## Little Me

AM- I hope it's one of those "ride on" ones cos this is gonna be like Billy Connolloys beard by  then


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne G said:


> AM- I hope it's one of those "ride on" ones cos this is gonna be like Billy Connolloys beard by then



thank you for making me smile


----------



## Little Me

I am p issing myself laughing here .....I think a little bit of wee actually did come out


----------



## Wing Wing

You are scaring me!!!!

Anne - don't know if 71 is good or not.  Had a quick look on internet and says level itself not important but rate at which it increases is important factor.

WW X


----------



## Little Me

WW- if you speak to **** y give her my love and congrats 
xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Just chipping on on lady garden talk.... 

Mine was seriously out of control so took the matter into my own hands earlier this week as I wanted to start swimming again (I am FAT and need to lose at least 20lbs), I couldnt wait to see a trained professional and wipped it off at home with some Nair wax strips - OMG My punani looks like its done 10 rounds with Tyson!!!!       

That is seriously the last time I do a DIY job!!

Can someone help me make a ticker - I have lost 3lbs and I want to keep inspired - I just can't bloody do it!! 

A xxxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello lovelies 

Not even my ride on mower would cope with that Anne!

Driver     

RC, great news on the HCG, thanks for posting it WW. There's a guideline table that gives you an idea of the ranges here http://www.betabase.info/ It's only a guide and as you say WW, it's the rate of doubling that is important. Hooray RC, great result    

LW xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## H&amp;P

Ally - OUCH..... We can help on the ticker but would need more info (starting weight, target weight, current weight ) or you can do your own very easily by going here 
http://www.tickerfactory.com/ezticker/ticker_designer.php?type=3

I removed mine as it was going in the wrong dierction 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Little Me

Alls- here is a link to a ticker site....if you need help call me and I'll talk you through it...here till 5.20
Ouch on the garden, I was actually thinking of having a go at mine too 

http://www.tickerfactory.com/ezticker/ticker_designer.php

LW-  

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi all 

have been away for a few days at MIL's and haven't had a chance to read back yet - just wanted to say WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO to RC & RH -        congratulations on your     and wishing you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy - hope those levels double nicely in next couple of days - will you be testing again later in the week? 

Back once I've caught up - hope you are all well!


----------



## Little Me

Welcome back Steph


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Do not - I REPEAT - do not have a go at your lady garden yourself - it is so not worth it!!!! I have done it before and it was fine but this time for some reason       

Mmmm on second thoughts maybe I am being a little previous with the ticker idea - lets see how week 2 goes before I go and publish my failure to all and sundry!! 

RC - Honey pie - Congrats again darling   

Anne - can you really chat or are you just being nice - if you fancy a quick chinwag I will call?? Feels like ages and ages  

Donks - Thanks hon - I think I will leave the ticker for a bit!!   

LW - Hello hon - how are you doing??   

Steph - Hiya love - how is the gorgeous Vivvy doing??  

Great news today - my dad is coming out of hospital tomorrow!! Long way to go and he wont be fully fit for some time but he has been there a month and he is more than ready to get the hell out of there! Thank you all so much for all your kind messages, we are all doing fine, I have been having a bit of a wobble over the past few days, lots of tears "why have I got POF etc etc" but I think/ hope I am coming through the other side. Just all this [email protected] I am taking at the moment is making me feel so sh!t on top of everything else. I think I will be happy when I have exhausted all avenues and can just go back to being ME again.   I dont think the DHEA/ Steroids/ TCM are making a blind bit of difference!  

Love and hugs to all 

A xxxxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello gorgeous Ally, so pleased your Dad is coming home. Is he completely independent now or will he require nursing? I'm sure his recovery will be greatly accelerated by being at home again. I'm not surprised you've had 'a wobble' withall that emotional trauma going on around you as well as your own problems. I hope Ben is being supportive through his extra difficult patch  Well done on the weight loss despite all this going on around you. I think it's a good idea getting a ticker. It doesn't matter if you are not consistent with your weight loss, it will certainly give you lots of motivation if you have a ticker  

Steph, great to see another new lovely piccie of Vivvy, what a beautiful wide eyed angel  

Anne, the ride on has just broken, I can loan you a strimmer  

Driver, you alright honey?  

LW xxx


----------



## Züri

Driver just seen your signature (but missed a post) so sorry you got a BFN today    

Ally great news on the 3lbs lost and your dad coming home, not so great news on the lady garden


----------



## mag108

RC: thats fab! so so happy for you and RH hun, YOU HAVE A HCG LEVEL!!!!!!! there is a little one on board!, congrats!!!!!!!!!  

Malini
RE: Cake: Slattery in Whitefield is meant to beManchesters best bakery, ...lots of great stuff there...treats, cakes, and a cafe (very close to me so pm me if you are going there and we may be able to hook up)
What a beautifully eloquent post.
You should be writing a book and we should definately we should start a blog 'how (not) to have a baby', kindly informed by all the well meaning comments and urban myths and I am sure we have all come across, people just cant help themselves......
....pass your darling on the stairs,
....relax and it will all happen
....just look at your other half
... bless your belly (my aunt DID this at my mothers funeral!)
....give up and it will happen
....do all the wrong things and it will happen


Driver: you poor thing. I think most of us struggle with it to some degree. I am so so aware of my lack of enthusiasm for much, most noticeable at work. Am so delighted to hide out at home. But isnt it understandable, arnt we all facing huge struggles and so many pressure points (lack of family life, feeling left out, racing against time and uncertainty, rollercoaster IF rides etc etc).....It's nor so long after your tx so its totally understandable hun. Good luck tomorrow. Brief your DP/DH before so he doesnt allow any SH*T from cons. And maybe consider a change to a clinic that does support immunes?

Ally: I am delighted that your dad is coming out what fab news!And sending you a big hug... 

MrsCC: Have you any more detail you can add? I agree with Driver, there is room for the situation to change, a follie count can change and go up!... sound like Mailini has a handle on things...and in the broader scheme there is still hope in as much as people on here have had different results from different protocols....

KATE: hello and thanks for being so sweet


Anne, Ally, Driver; so there is a mowing competition going on! I turned up at yoga with freshly shaved legs and armpits but forgot about my sorry summer toenails which have 7wk old nail varnish on and one big toe totally missing any so looked like a right numpty!....

Felt a tiny bit better today, broke a wall of grumpiness that was up between me and a colleague who I really like....I have worked out that I am needing a lot of 'space' etc because I am processing a lot of stuff, m/c and immunes .... and really I cant quite squeeze much into my brain because I am so caught up with these things. But I am ok. To see me you would think I just look a bit tired....X

big love everyone, AnnofC, Sam, Samee, jersey, Purps, LW, LV, LJ, Heaps, Beachy, hunyb, veda, Mir, Almond, Sweetpea, Coco,  Fishy, Popsi, Lainey, Donkey Laura, Leola, Louise, Mary, Missy, Nikki, PeeWee, Sarah , Sparkly, Steph, Zuri and all the other PR ladies.


----------



## AoC

Quick one from me - TIRED!

Wishing hard for you, Heaps.      

It's nice to be someone's reason to be cheerful.    Thanks Malini.

YAY for your Dad coming home, Ally!

If it helps, I am trained in the use of a scythe, Anne.  And a chainsaw.

All went well at scan today.  Doc popped dildo cam in, went, "lining nice and thin..."  I tried not to do a happy wriggle on the table and spoil her aim....  "right ovary good, 21mm endometrioma.... left ovary good, 17mm endometrioma.." whipped it out again, smiled, and told me I can proceed to stims.    We knew about the endos, so that's fine.  Picked up my vast quantities of menopur at the pharmacy (I'm on 450 and 0.2 buserelin) and toddled off....

...

.... to the Metro Centre where we got ALL our Christmas shopping, just like that.


----------



## Donkey

Heapey, hope the trigger matured those eggs nicely for you.  

Wing Wing - you won't regret buying the tickets they were fab!!!  

Ally great news that your dad is coming home  

AOC  how exciting to start stimming  

claire hope the others have helped you, remeber to be assertive (ok, pushy) about what you want  


I've just upgraded my mobile for one like the I phone (T mobile doesn't have i phones and I have to stay with them as I am 'friends and family' so get 1/2 price bills)... but I can't use it  

I also made 4 litres of sloe gin today, will it last to christmas ??

Love you all
xx


----------



## Lilly7

Just Popping in to say a quick hello.  I hope everyone's doing well.
Thanks so much to everyone who sent such lovely msg's about our dog.    
It's so sad   , but we keep reminding ourselves that she was 12 and that it's a relief that she went so peacefully.

The exciting news is that DP has agreed that we can get another pup . . . although we are having an ongoing heated debate about which kind and where from. A Heinz 57 rescue vs a pedigree. 
I've got my heart set on an Alaskan Malamute Pup  and have found a really good breeder who will have a female ready around Christmas time. However, I do wonder if I've taken leave of my senses to be thinking of spending such a large sum of money on a pup when we have the expense of treatment after our NHS go, to be saving for. Help! Any advice from other pet lovers would be very welcome. 

Great news re the HCG for RH and RC!    . . and Happy Birthday RH. 

Anna O C, your msg made me smile! Great news re the lining. Sending you    for your treatment.

Pixie, I read in horror what you wrote re your boss! How insensitive and unprofessional! Poor you!

No time for more as I'm late to meet a friend. Off to drink some red wine together. 

Leola. x


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Ladies - stem cell research is advancing http://health.usnews.com/articles/health/healthday/2009/10/28/stem-cells-coaxed-to-make-precursors-to-egg-sperm.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## mag108

heapey:   for your triggering nd the next 36hrs!

AnnofC: sounds good. Are you always this in advance of xmas, its practically the summer for gawds sake (oh no, its actually nearly xmas)....


----------



## Spuds

Really quick one from me DH is chomping to get on the alledgedly 'shared' computer 

RH - Happy Birthday and   to all of you 

Anne - I really think I wet myself laughing too at the 'ladygarden' issue - brilliant and made me giggle lots xx

Sausage - xx and well done for keeping calm and lovely  

Mags n Malini n Jo n Nix n Wing Wing n all you lovelies 

Claire - welcome and keep looking here - you will get loads of support and hopefully between us all we can look out for each other xx

Gotta go - he's got the hump and turned off most haunted to get my attention  

Loads of Love

Spuds
xxx


----------



## AoC

Actually, I've usually bought half a dozen gifts by August... we rarely do a big, get-everything shop, but we wanted to get it out the way.    I have already done some Christmas prep and frozen stuffings etc...  I love Christmas.   

Leola, FWIW, I've always had rescue pets.  Like the one that's sitting on my lap right now, purring.  

We just bottled up some damson gin from 2007, Donkey!  We must have been feeling really abstinent... ggg


----------



## beachgirl

Leola    sorry to hear about your dog, they really are our babies aren't they


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi ladies

All the ladygarden comments have made me laugh and your comment about a bit of pee coming out Anne...I nearly did that myself when I read that!!!    Cheered me up!  I have visions of all of you ladies with your perfect brazilians and happy dh's and then my poor dh having to put up with my home tended version!!!!  

Ally, glad to hear about your dad and hope you are pulling through this difficult patch.  

Wing Wing, good luck with looking for a new home, will be lovely to have a house after having an apartment x

AnnaofC, great news about stims - here goes and good luck!  

RC, fab hcg result    Really pleased for you, still wonder how many are in there!

Heapey - 2 follies could be all you need hon!  Sending you lots of     for trigger and ec x

Driver, mags  

Sorry personals are rubbish - work and studying are taking over at the mo, am just sooo busy.  I've also decided to postpone tx this month...I've been so up and down and the m/c has affected me a lot more than I realise.  I'm going to try to destress and relax a bit, enjoy Christmas and start new tx in New Year.  Am trying to keep up to date with all of you on the board, hard with so much going on!, but I think about you all a lot xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Haven't been around for a couple of days so catching up.

RH/RC - fantastic news    So pleased for you.

Mrs CC - I know exactly how you feel - had the same situation on my first IVF - only had two follices.  Still deliberating what to do re clinics.  I know ARGC and Lister are good for poor responders but soooo expensive.  Was thinking about CRGH but sounds like you wouldn't recommend.

Malina - your wine/shag/baby message rang true with me - yet another friend told me today she was pregnant - just like that - without even really trying!  

Is anyone else taking DHEA?  Would anyone recommend it?


----------



## Malini

thank you mag and heapey for the cake help.  that is great.  i have two options now so can do a compare.    good night gang.

malini  xxx


----------



## Pixie75

Evening ladies,

It's been a very emotional couple of days for me! I know I was desperate to leave but I still felt very sad   and cried a lot  My boss said I should be so proud of myself, I started there as an unpaid intern and made my way all the way up in 8 years, she said she'd never seen anyone as ambitious and talented as me and the new place is SO lucky to have me. She said if I ever want to go back they'd love to have me back. All very nice but a little too late...I have no intention of going back but hearing all this really made me emotional   She sent me a text this morning to say she was missing me already and the place is never going to be the same without me...  

Anyway, onwards and upwards! 

Driver:    Sorry to hear you are so low honey. We've all been there and know exactly how you feel. Sending you all the hugs in the world, I wish I could give you a real one.   

RC: Great result!    

Ally: SO happy to read your dad's news honey.   

Donkey: I received the payment - thanks. 

Heapey:    not long left now!

Malini: You are such a sweetie.   Thanks for your lovely words.

Kate: Welcome back honey. What have I missed though, where had you gone?  

Anne: You and your lady garden!!    If I remember right you'd had it mowed just before going to Egypt, have you not had another one since?    Shall I reserve another seat for your lady garden at the restaurant   

Hello and lots of love to all the ladies I've missed.   


I received a message from Fish on ** she says she doesn't think she can make it to our do   

Here is our latest list;

Ally
Almond
Anna (Sobroody)
Anne 
Donkey
Laura
LJ
LV 
Malini
Miranda
Pix 
Purple 
Rural Chick
Steph
Tracey
Wing Wing
Rupee100
Slycett
Spuds

Total 19

Except Rupee100 I have everyone's meal choice and payment (except Kate & Spuds but I know you sent cheques ladies so thank you, I'll let you know when they arrive  ) 

Steph: Could you get in touch with Rupee and ask her to PM me if she is still interested in coming please?

We are off to Iceland on Friday, yippie!!   Can't wait to see the place!

I went to my GP today and asked him to do a full tyroid panel (incl antibodies) Let's see what's going on there   Day 59 today and still no AF   Never happened before! I'm seeing a sonographer tomorrow, hope they can tell me if my AF will ever come back! 

Night night ladies,

Pix xx


----------



## AoC

Coco, I think that's a sound idea. 

Pix - congrats and commiserations on leaving.   Hoping the thyroid tests come back okay.

_Letter to my ovaries.

Well, darlings, we're here. We've made it through down-regulation again, and I know you're feeling sleepy, but I'm going to call on you to do your stuff one more time.

Just one more time, little ones. After that, you can go back to doing whatever feels natural to you, that's okay. One more time and I'll stop over working you, and we can take a break together. Quality time with my ovaries.

Now, I know you've had a hard decade or so. Endometriosis is no fun, and you've been bearing the brunt of it. I wish I could have taken better care of you, sweethearts.

Right One, I hope you're enjoying your new-found freedom since they got that horrible cyst off you in 2007. It must feel good to be free and easy and not stuck down to one side! I'm sorry to put pressure on you, but since Left One is suffering so much, I'm looking to you to produce the goods. I know you can do it!

Left One, I'm sorry you're battling with your own endometrioma. I'm sorry that over the years it's killed off our precious eggs. But I have faith in you. I know it's hard, but I believe you can produce good, fine eggs, too.

Now, little ovaries, I'm not greedy. I'm not asking for dozens of eggs. Just a few will do. Because I know, stone-cold certain, that I don't have to ask you a thing about quality - you're over-achievers in that department. I trust you for that.

Whatever state you're in, however hard-pressed and damaged, to me you are tiny miracles, a natural artwork more beautiful than any of the hand of man. I'm in awe of what you can do.

It's going to be okay. I have faith in you both - trust yourselves, and do what comes naturally, loves.

Here we go!_


----------



## Han72

There are no words to describe how much I love this board!   

I've been  at the lady garden talk,  and  over **** y and RH's HCG level AND Ally's poppa is coming out of hossie, fighting back the  but also  at Sausage's letter to her ovaries...  Can you tell I've started stimming  

Heaps hon - enjoy your drug free day today sweetie and    for EC. You never know they may actually find another one in there on the day 

Princess Pixie -  it's the end of an era hon, no wonder you feel a bit  And it's nice to know that despite all the narkyness at the end, they did like and appreciate you (as if they could possibly feel any other way!  ) And now you're moving onwards and upwards - it can only get better       Oh and I reckon AF is gonna show her ugly face anytime now that stressful notice period (no pun intended  ) is over   

Malini - happy cake shopping hon! Can we all have a party bag please  

CR -    hope work's not too stressful hon! Seems like it'll be good to have a bit of a break and de-stress between now and the NY and then give it another go   

Hi Louise - if you do a search on DHEA it'll bring you up loads of posts on the subject, here's an example, I just searched the IVF general chitchat boards rather than the whole site:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=search2
I think the general consensus is that you need 50-75mg/day, it shouldn't be taken last thing at night and it can be a good thing, particularly for reducing FSH/improving egg quality but you need to ensure that your progesterone and testosterone levels are monitored to make sure they don't end up out of kilter (I think excess DHEA gets converted to those hormones, but don't quote me on that!) Good luck hon 

Donks - drink the gin, then try using the phone! You probably still won't be able to get it to work, but you won't care   

Really sorry but I've run out of steam for persos! BIL and his GF arrived yesterday, I spent the whole day rushing round like a madwoman trying to get the place looking tidy. So I was really pleased when I took the cover off one of the feather cushions to wash it and the bloody thing exploded! Feathers EVERYWHERE!!! I had to laugh in the end, it was ridiculous! Well eventually I got it all tidied up and dinner ready etc and remembered to to my stim jab! Oh and _just _managed to avoid injecting out of date merional  I was trying to use up left over meds, thank God I noticed it looked a bit crumbly and didn't dissolve the way it should. I took a closer look at the vial and the use by date was march 09    Anyhoo, I eventually fumbled through my stim injection.. amazing how quickly it all comes back innit.  And now here I am waiting for BIL and his gf to wake up so I can start playing the gracious hostess again... She mentioned wanting to go shopping in Paris today - I'm knackered just thinking about it 

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Pix & Sausagio- wishing you so much luck for this cycle girls  
Nix- Enjoy your guests    

Pix- i would LOVE to go to Iceland, have a wonderful time lovely.
Sorry you've had a bad few days   but happier  times will follow hun    

really looking forward to meeting you all      

xxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Afternoon lovely ladies

Thank you so much for all your congrats and good wishes - I have been      and      at the same time so thank you all so much - we have been really touched     . 

I need to go back and catch up on all the news - that's this afternoon's plan - can't wait.

Thanks to WW for posting my HCG results and for knocking some sense into me     

Back later - I promise - have missed you all loads.

Lots of love and        

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## elinor

Hello everyone

I have been away for ages, and missed so much. I needed to take a break earlier this year - I ended up off work for a while, then on anti-depressants (thoroughly recommend them - if you need them and are feeling miserable, then upping your serotonins helps conception as well as making you feel life is a bit better) and also felt bad about posting on here when I planned to have a 'secret' couple of goes at IUI - I knew I would have to tell you lot, but didn't want to post here because I wasn't telling family etc.  Anyway, I have been thinking of you all and am delighted about the successes I have read about (I have been sneaking on to read, although not posting...)

So, congratulations to RC and RH - absolutely delighted to hear your news

Pixie - fab that your work finally told you how much they appreciated you (but why put you through all their crap and nonsense first?)

LW - congrats to you too

Sam - and hurrah for you! Great to have you posting and keeping us all positive.

Anne - great to see the 'lady garden' conversations are still going strong!

Nix - hope this is the cycle for you (and hope your family visitors offer help and support and don't just have you rushing round picking up feathers!)  

Anna of C - loved you letter to your ovaries, really hope they are feeling receptive   

Little Jen - hope you are keeping well!

Everyone else - I will be trying to catch up /keep up and do more personals in future - can't believe how much I have missed.

Anyway, the update from me is a bit longer than usual, so apologies for mot letting you know at the time and apologies for so much me me me info.
I had 3 goes at IUI April/May; May/June and June/July - much less invasive than IVF, still possible for me (no tubal issues) and given PR status I just had hope that I would get the 'one good egg' if I gave it a few goes. 
I did, and on 25 July got . I didn't have HCG tests done (GP said too expensive and I really didn't care - in the past they have only ever been bad news and since I only went to GP to get more prednisolone I was happy once he gave me script for that), and was on holiday so didn't even have an early scan till I was 9 weeks exactly - all looking lovely, one beautiful little bean. Then it all went badly wrong - sudden huge bleed, frantic trip to EPU and seen and scanned quickly - all positive, no explanation of bleed but no ongoing issues, bouncing bean seen and heartbeat good and told to go home and rest and not worry.... That evening same thing happened again, only I definitely miscarried (held my tiny embyro in my hands and took him in to hospital with me - not much doubt by that stage). Still not straightforward, as they had hoped it had all 'resolved naturally' until I had another major bleed (on first name terms with more paramedics than anyone needs to be who doesn't work in A&E!). So it took a while but I needed a D&C - everyone was very good, nurses, paramedics, docs etc. Parents came up to look after me, which was lovely but I just felt bad for having them turn up at my flat when it looked like something from a crime scene tv programme (if you phone NHS 24 and tell them you are bleeding they don't want you to get off the phone until ambulance turns up, if you are alone - miscarried in bath and bled through all the towels I had carried to kitchen (where phone was) whilst waiting) Whole situation was just a bit crap and I was (a) devastated to lose my baby and (b) physically more worn out than I have ever felt - I got pretty bad morning sickness, which I felt positive about whilst I was pregnant, but seemed miserably unfair when it lasted a week after I had miscarried.
Anyway, I am now feeling physically quite a bit better, and emotionally strangely more positive than I have been in ages. I really feel that although I lost my baby, at least we had 10 weeks together and my body CAN do it. I am taking a bit of a break from treatment, but think I will be trying IUI again in the new year. I did quite a few things to help with the grieving - as hospital weren't going to do any tests on embryo I brought him home to bury him (made a teeny tiny quilt and planted jasmine and roses  - all in a huge planter since I want to know that even if I move I can have my memorial for my baby with me). Friends have been lovely, and colleagues at work as well. I just need to wait till I feel a bit stronger before I can try again.

sorry about epic post - I will try to do more often, more personals and keep you updates on me in shorter bits - this was an 7 months catch up!

love and best wishes to all

Elinor xx


----------



## Little Me

Elinor- Oh my god, I am beyond sorry hun, I was sooooooo happy  when I read that all the BFP news, and I carried on reading and I'm now in tears at my desk for you.
This is devastating news and I'm so very sorry for you and your little angel     
Thank you for sharing with us , and we're here to help in any way we can


----------



## elinor

Anne - please don't be tearful for me! I truly feel I was blessed to get as far as I did. I know I would have liked it to all work out, but in so many ways this time I had something very precious and have lots of happy memories  - yes, even of being sick! It is important to hold on to what I have, what i have had, and if I never get to experience parenthood or pregnancy ever again I am already lucky that I have had my life enriched as it has been by my precious angel. 
I have also been affirmed in my view that keeping trying (either 'au naturel', for those with partners, or IUI for singletons like me) is worthwhile if you feel it is the right path for you. I am still on DE waiting lists, and quite determined that this is not the end of the road for me yet. Don't listen to gloomy predictions and find a clinic you trust - I am so glad I have, and they are more than happy to try again - I just have to be ready...

Thank you for your support - it is good to be back in touch
love Elinor xx


----------



## AoC

Elinor, I'm so sorry for your loss.    I'm in awe of your attitude, though.


----------



## beachgirl

Elinor   oh gosh, I don;t know what to do, I'm so sorry hun, thinking of you and so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## Han72

Elinor honey     I'm so sorry for your loss and, like Anna, am in awe of your attitude  

I was wondering whether you've had your immunes checked at all? Sorry if I'm teaching my granny to suck eggs and obviously I'm no expert but your history really does seem to indicate an immune issue there somewhere... If your eggs were really that bad quality, how come you've managed to get preg

I wish you all the very best of luck for the future hon, with determination like yours I know you will get there!      

Love to all

xxx


----------



## Jal

Havne't had chance to read back as I have 6 peope staying at the moment - which is good as it's keeping me busy!!

I did skim to find the news frm RC and RH though - absolutely wonderful news - so very happy for you!!

AFM, as suspected AF turned up in full flow on Tuesday so didn't need to test.

Will check back in next week to catch up when my guests go on Sunday!!


----------



## TryMeditate

Just a quickie from me.... I saw Ally posted a link to this story earlier. Though stem cell created eggs will probably not be in our time frame, what i found really interesting is they are looking to find a cause of infertility due to lack of eggs in their research, which may lead to a cure. 
First link is from the uni itself and is the best article.

LOL and   
  

http://med.stanford.edu/ism/2009/october/germ-cells.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1223617/No-men-OR-women-needed-artificial-sperm-eggs-created-time.html#ixzz0VLKdzHOZ

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello lovelies 

Elinor sweetheart, I was thinking about you the other day and wondering how you were getting on. I got really excited when I read your BFP but now I am so sad to read what happened after. How devastating and traumatic. I'm so sad that after that long and heartbreaking journey you got so close. Please take plenty of time to recover your strength, you are a very strong and brave lady to keep going and I pray that the new year will bring new hope and joy.  

Jal, so sorry  9 eggs was fantastic though so please don't give up, you _will _ get there  

Nix and AnnaSausage - Go follies go   

Heapey              

Thanks for that great link Ally and for the related article Sam. A friend I met today mentioned it was in the paper today.   

LW x x x


----------



## Malini

Good luck Heapey - if you don't like stale digestives pack your own snack for after EC.  The nurses are soooo lovely though that I choked one down despite my belief that they are made from cardboard and packaged in plastic.  I really, really hope tomorrow is the beginning of lots of surprises for you.

Willing on your ovaries AOC and Nix.  Loved your notes, both of you.

And to Elinor. I share the admiration for your courage and gratitude for blessings in spite of massive disappointment.  

Happy Holidays Pix.

To RC, take care, and to Jal hello.  Much love to all of you,

M xxx

PS For those intrigued by cake choices - Slattery looked fabulous and classy (I would have chosen from there) but for my tacky, good man I found someone (Richards Cakes) to do an Eric Cantona victoria sponge.  He'll love it.  Now that's what I call a good wife.


----------



## Donkey

Elinor, you are so strong and brave  

Nix I must have missed the fact you're stimming - good luck   .  

AOC I hope your ovaries responded to your letter  

Jal   sorry AF arrived

Pixie have a lovely, well earned break in Iceland, I've always wanted to go.  

Love to you all

xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Am still reading back - I'd forgotten how much nattering goes on!!! I had to say

Heapey - you will NOT be picking my brains about the Jinny unless you don't want to go back to the ARGC for a sibling for this one -         for EC tomorrow hun and have faith -        that this is your time.

Jal        I'm so sorry hun that this wasn't your time - hang on to the fact that you got loads of eggies though hun, so it is definitely not game over.

Elinor - so sorry for what you have been through but am so pleased that you can take positives from it - I know what you mean about experiencing being pregnant - and I think your memorial is a lovely way of remembering those happy days.                  

Nix and AOC            for those follies ladies - AOC your letter to your ovaries was lovely and it's the sort of thing I've been saying to my body for the last three weeks    - you should hear the one -sided conversations I'm having with Gin, Tonic and Slice    

Pix - have a lovely time in Iceland hun and yes, we are Vintage    I'm hoping that the lovely drinking PR ladies will have my wine for me     

Malini - thanks hun      

Hi Donkey - enjoying half term I hope     

Sorry that I haven't got any further yet - I will do, I promise.     

Love to everyone       

 sy **** sy xx


----------



## Donkey

Heapey  sorry didn't mean to forget you!  Good luck for tomorrow  

RC having a lovely half term, can't believe it's fridy tomorrow.  I haven't done ANY work    I hope RH is looking after you.  

xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Donkey hun - I'm being spoilt rotten - I'm a very lucky lady.


----------



## Spuds

evening ladies - v quick post from me to send my love - waiting for dh to turn up for dinner date  yum yum !! xxxx

Spuds
xxx


----------



## Donkey

RC you deserve it after all that time you spent on your own  
xx


----------



## shortie66

Helllooooooo  

Promise i've not gone awol again just been rushed off me ickle tootsies cos we are having a halloween street party tomoz nite    Scottie went to cash and carry earlier to get bits and pieces for it and bread for the sarnie van, he came back with bits and pieces alright but forgot the s odding bread for the van     So he had to go again to fetch that  

Be back later if i can stay awake long enough.

Elinor just wanted to send u a special big        sweetheart   

Love to everyone


----------



## popsi

hi everyone.. just popping in to say that this time next week I may have some news to post.. we have meeting on Monday.. see my last posts for more details.. trying to stay very grounded at the moment 

much love to you all sorry my head is up my @rse at the moment


----------



## shortie66

woooooohooooooooooooo popsi     that is one spooky moment.  Believe it or not hunny, i was walking lewis this morning as usual, thought about ur dog and xmas coming up and hoping and    that ur dreams have come true by then, oh wow someone up there must be listening to my thoughts and doing somat about em  

Right then, okie dokie, looks like im gonna have to think about every single one of us in the next few days


----------



## popsi

aww kate darling thats lovely... and if you have that power you need to bottle it and sell it lady its worth a fortune xxxx     ... I am terrified and its gonna be a long long weekend xx hope your ok and I am SO glad your back with us x


----------



## shortie66

Hey pops wish i could bottle it hun, would make sure all the naughty people got taught a lesson thats for sure  

Did anyone see news at 10    There was a little girl called sophie atay on there who has a very rare cancer, her mommy is trying to raise half a million quid to take her to the states for an operation which offers a 90% chance of a cure.  Only problem being she needs to raise it within the next 12 days    I've tried to get on to the site to donate a few quid but cant get on it   keeps saying internet explorer cannot dislay the page


----------



## AoC

Donkey said, "I hope your ovaries respond to your letter"  Of course they will, Donkey - I'm a writer!      

Hey Nix, stim buddy, how's it going?  

I'm sorry A/F turned up, Jal.        Look after yourself.

Hang on in there, Heapey.    Good luck for EC!  

I'm not looking forward to the usual attempted poisonning with toast after EC, Malini!  I always take something gluten free I can eat, but it usually takes a while before they 'get it'.  LOL at the Eric Cantona cake!  

That was my favourite bit of the 2WW, RC - the conversations with my embies.  

Hope you enjoyed your dinner date, Mash!  

Coooool party plans, Kate!  Hopefully that crashed site means it's really busy taking donations for the girl and her Mum.  Times like that you want some multi-millionaire to step in...  

Fingers crossed for you, popsi!  Holding my breath....  

I managed to cry at work yesterday....   is it possible for Menopur to have an effect after one dose  I was fine, just frustrated at a piece of work.  I'm trying to get things done, or at least ready, before I start needing sick leave.

What are everyone's weekend plans?  We're redecorating the spacious corner of the landing where Husband has his computer desk.  It got flooded (next door's roof) years ago, repaired on insurance, and we never got around to decorating... since we've got ten for Christmas, we thought it was about time we did it!


----------



## Little Me

Heaps- Good luck today hun  

Nix- Scan today love?  

LW- Am I imagining you have a scan today?    

Pops- hoping for some good new for Monday hun    

Kate- Enjoy the street party  

Jal-  

Moring AOC  

We're going to Wales tomorrow for the day  , we're gonna go to Barmouth to the beach, have a nice little lunch somewhere and just drive round and have a nice day ...might even go to Swallow Falls (it's a beautiful place to go)
We're also gonna pop in and see the people who's  guest house we have stayed in a couple of times to say hello and have a coffee with them. Even though we're not staying overnight with them they are a lovely couple who we just sort of "clicked" with,
In fact when we stayed there for Jason B'day in Feb, they came out to dinner with us and I found myself telling Debbie all about our IF issues. 
Should be a nice day / weekend  

Jason's last day at work today  

Everyone ok so far today?


----------



## AoC

Morning Anne.    Your Wales day sounds like a lovely idea.   for Jason's last day.  I know there's something just round the corner for him.  Hang on in there!

So far today I've got a mild headache, neck cramps and I just want to sleep..... but I'm perfectly happy.    I'm SO not at my limit yet!  Bring it on!!!

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## Little Me

hang in there Anna


----------



## laurab

Morning all, hope you all have a lovely friday... nearly the weekend girls!


----------



## Little Me

Morning Laura


----------



## shortie66

Morning all

Sneaking on at work for the first time


----------



## Little Me

Kate-


----------



## AoC

Nay worries, Anne.  

Morning Laura!

LOL Kate!

Oh, okay, we appear to have slipped into Fetishism Friday.... anyone else thinking of Castle Anthrax from Monty Python and Holy Grail?  "Oooooh a spanking!  A spanking!"


----------



## TryMeditate

Someone just sent me this - thought I would share  Personally I haven't tried it.



> Have just found something else you could try for libido, I've just tried it had quite an amazing effect, it definitely worked on both me and my partner.
> 
> It's a herb called 'Damiana (Turnera diffusa)' and you make it into a herbal tea. I got some from a herbalist from Cornwall on Ebay, and it was £1.50 for 100g.
> 
> "Damiana has a reputation for being an aphrodisiac primarily for women.
> Damiana helps when there has been a loss of vitality in the sexual organs by providing needed oxygen to the genital area and thus acts as a sexual rejuvenator and aphrodisiac."
> 
> Here's some more info:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turnera_diffusa


This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## laurab

Oh maybe I should get some of that!  Nooky is not high on my list at the moment!


----------



## Ourturn

Elinor - I am so sorry     . Like the others I'm in awe of your attitude. 

Sam - I should give that a go    

Anne - enjoy Wales!

Kate  

Pix - have a lovely time away 

Anna - stimms are powerful things. I am an emotional wreck when cycling  

Nix - keeping everything crossed for you this tx      

RC - how are you feeling? 

Heapey - supper sounded yummy!  

Driver - sorry you had a bfn  

Ally - happy to hear your Dad is comming home  

Hi Donkey, Popsi, Laura, Heapey LW, LJ and anyone else who is around. 

Who was getting another pup? We will have the same dilema rescue V pedegree. Have you decided? 

Could have sworn AF was finally arriving today (I'm on cd39!!) but its still not here. I suppose the miscarriage has thrown my cycle out. I have been v emotional and snappy and have af type pains. Was driiving into work when Carrie on radio1 announced she was pg and burst into tears. Will do a test in the morning if its not arrived but I think its highly unlikely. Don't think I have ov'd yet...temp is all over the place. 
On the bright side I'm feeling much better, just a light cold...was convinced I would be layed up this weekend. 

Had 2 lovely new light fittings fitted this am in the lounge and the aga has been serviced and turned on. The aga comming on is always the highlight of my winter  

Anna x


----------



## H&amp;P

Afternoon all,

Kate - you must be settling in there if you are daring to sneak on here  , hope it's going Ok (for now as you will soon have a nice cafe to run)

Anne - Hope you have a lovely weekend, we love that part of Wales, we stayed near Swallow falls last time we went.

Elinor -   you seem to coping amazingly well  

Nix, Heapey & Anna - follie growing vibes to all of you

Zuri - you didn't miss anything the BFN in my sig was a few weeks ago, I was poas in the hope of a natural miracle....

Well my follow up appointment is over and done with, appointment at 2:20, nurse called us through at 3:15 and we sat in a small room waiting for Dr Sharma, now I haven't met her before but when a large man walked in I sort of knew it wasn't her  , we didn't get to see "god", (actually I think it might have been a blessing as I am not sure she would have answered all our questions and spent as much time with us a Dr Jo did), now things didn't start well when he sat down and looked at our file and a couple of minutes later looked up puzzled and said "so why do you think you are here?", to which we answered "to review our TX cycle" and he replied "well you've been booked in the wrong clinic for that"   after a pause he then said "but that's ok give me a minute and I will review your cycle and then we can discuss it. Anyway in total we were in there over an hour and I think he was glad to see the back of us but classic comments from the conversation were "if I had done your first consult with your FSH we wouldn't have even attempted IVF with your own eggs" & "I really think DE is your only option now", I only cried once in that hour and that was when I was trying to convince him to do some immune tests by saying that we had had a natural BFP and lost it straight way and that this TX had started as a BFP but 2 days later again was a negative... anyway he eventually wrote out a couple of blood forms (I have no idea what for) and I had about 15 vials of blood taken. So the outcome in their view is no more TX there with my own eggs, they have links with a DE clinic in Barcelona (DE wait in Leeds is around 4 years and not moving), asked about Natural IVF but again he didn't want to know (Have any of you done this I can only find one clinic through google that do it and that's in London) my thinking is I am ovulating every month and it could just be that DH's swimmers aren't good enough to make it there on their own....might have been worth a try for a couple of months while we are gathering our emotions and strength back together to decide what we do / where we go for our next TX.

Still no sign of AF think she's gone on holiday with Pixies (and maybe Anna's)....


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello lovelies 

Kate, Sam and Anne, you naughty girls  

AnnaSB,    hang on in there hunny, your body's just recovering  

Driver, crikey, what a nightmare. Don't listen to him and get yourself in a better place. Now if you had no eggs or rubbish ones that didn't fertilise, he may have a point, but given how far you've got each time, how can he say that?? It's not so bad going down to London with the high speed rail link and if you can book your seats well in advance, it could be an option. Otherwise perhaps Notts CARE will let you do a natural cycle? Stephjoy did one at the Jinemed too I think so if you feel up to venturing to Turkey, it might be an option. A complete ICSI cycle there will cost you £1500 plus drugs. I can't wait for you to get your BFP and make him shove the notes he made up his  

Heapey any news?   

RC, waiting on your news too  

Nix and AnnaSausage, follie growing vibes    

For those looking at a new four legged family member, I have to say a rescue doglet wins for me everytime. We got our German Shep/Rottweiler cross from a local sanctuary, she had been badly beaten and kicked out on the streets heavily in pup and she was only a pup herself. She was in such a bad state when they rescued her, she gave birth 3 days later to 11 puppies, 6 of them died. She wouldn't let anyone near her and she was terrified of visitors to the sanctuary so she attacked everyone and everything. She had been in a cage in kennels for a year when we rescued her. We couldn't get near her initially, she wasn't house trained, she didn't know how to socialise, be petted or behave, she was destructive and you couldn't have any visitors or even walk her on the lead. But in time, she has become the most adorable, loving, affectionate, playful and gorgeous dog in the world. She is still a bit uptight with strangers, and she still has a long way to go with her training. But the rewards and the love you get from a rescue dog is second to none. You wouldn't recognise her from the frightened, angry, frustrated and destructive skinny little number she was in March.

Anne hunny, another week to go until my next scan  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## TryMeditate

Sorry Driver – I really try to stay relaxed and not let my blood boil... it’s bubbling. 

My absolutely honest opinion is you have been given the DE speech because the real answer, the only truthful answer that the majority of IVF doctors seem to be too arrogant to have spill from their overpaid lips is - "We don't know why you are not pregnant. There is an awful amount about fertility and infertility that we don't know. Nobody does. "  Instead, they just say - DE for you, as for some reason they find that easier to say.    

I had a Day 3 FSH of 42 (god only knows what my mid cycle FSH would have been, I certainly wasn't game to test), and amh of 0,1ug  0.7pmol, had one early mc in Nov 07, did not develop ONE SINGLE FOLLICLE in my April IVF cycle .....what would he have said to me?? I'm sure it would have been "Oh keep trying dear, you'll be up the duff in no time baby!"      I am now 23weeks and 4 days pregnant. 

You have recently had 2 positives, so clearly you have eggs. Clearly they are of a good enough quality to ovulate, make their way down the fallopian tube, be fertilised and initially implant – so how does he know??   I hope he is charging you back-alley psychic rates for his sound advice, as that is all it is. 

I wouldn’t bother asking this guy about immunes.  To begin with, immunes is far from an exact science so if you are going to go down this route, you ONLY want to be in the hands of someone who knows what they are doing.   If you read about the lab testing done for immunes, it is very complex.  Dr Sher told me there are very few labs IN THE WORLD that he would trust to do this testing properly, the lab both the ARGC and Dr Gorgy (via TDL) use in Chicago is one of them.    I would be too scared to do any immunes testing with someone who is new to immunes – which is why I wouldn’t do the simple basic ones the Lister offer with them, or who isn’t using one of the more experienced labs.  Imagine if they told you you were fine, and you went on your way and it turned out you weren’t fine! Or imagine if you ended up taking Humira based on their results when you didn’t need it!! Stick to someone who knows what they are talking about.

Sorry – I’m not trying to talk you out of DE, it does look to be for some people a much shorter route to having a baby, which at the end of this is what we all want.  I’m just sick and tired of hearing incompetent doctors spout rubbish to poor women about DE being their only hope! Look at the story about the twins Ally posted earlier this week.  I read on this thread recently, I think it was you who posted this Driver, about a woman being told no-one had ever had a baby with an AMH below 2.  Nonsense!  LJ & Almond – you are our lawyer ladies, any chance we could mount some kind of lawsuit preventing any doctors dishing out these lies anymore I really don’t mind them saying – your chances are slim, as we know with the current level of knowlege this is true, but NO CHANCE That misinformation absolutely causes psychological damage - malpractice, negligence... anyone?? Why are they allowed to get away with this??

OK, signing off now.  Must go and work .

All the very very very best girls

xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Sam -    sorry to make your blood boil. take a deep breath and relaxxxxxxxxx, I think he is just testing me for blood clotting stuff, not proper immunes, I have an enquiry in at care Notts re moving there for immune investigations.... not because I think I have them just want to rule it out as an issue before spending more of our hard earned dosh on another TX whether DE or with my own.

LW - I tried telling him that, you know both times they have been good quality embryo's etc etc but I think I am just classed as not their ideal client (they seem to specialise in PCOS there) so they will try to force us down the DE route ASAP..... Do you have another scan soon, when do we find out how many LW's you are carrying?

I know I have asked before but I have forgotten again is it ARGC or Lister that will take you with high FSH?

I have just remembered something else he said, apparently they measure the volume of the follies they drain as this can give an indication of how mature the eggs were and my 2 follies were 4ml (a good volume) and 2ml (on the low side) but the 4ml one had an immature egg (that's why they didn't ICSI it) and the 2 ml had a mature egg which went on to fertilise and make a "good" quality embryo rated at 3/3 (when 4/4 is as good as they get), so and I quote again " I clearly have ovarian dysfunction as well as poor response as a 4ml follie should not produce an immature egg"

Anyway enough of me moaning (it is all I seem to do on here these days  )


----------



## popsi

just popping in quickly to say.. Anne have a great time in Wales.. how could you not in such a perfect Country   

kate.. i love it when you sneak on in work lol !! the old kate is back xx

everyone else much love, sorry no more perosnals as head is completely in the shed and cant stop crying at the moment... i am falling apart LOL !!! and day 57 today and no AF.. oh well only 3 more sleeps till Monday xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Popsi -   I have got everything crossed for you for Monday, good things come in 3's we have had LW & RC getting their BFP's now it is your turn    

AF just arrived for me


----------



## Little Me

AM- Please don't apologise , you're not  moaning, we're your friends and we're here to help whenever we can hun  
Oh FCUK...I've just seen your post hun about the beatch...I'm so so rry.
I know how devastating this is      
My turn next week   
here if you need me       

Pops- yes, i love it too when naughty Kate sneaks on at work   
Will give you a   tomorrow    

Anna  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AoC

Driver, I'm sorry you've had such a rough time.      

I'm home and in bed trying to catch up on some critiquing and promo... hot water bottle on my tummy!


----------



## Pixie75

We couldn't go to Iceland  

I was violently ill and puked all night last night and there was no way we could fly while I was suffering so much. I reckon I picked up the bug from my friend's twins. She told me they were ill before I went round to hers on Wednesday but still insisted so much that I should go so I felt bad to turn her down (she is a bit lonely these days) and hoped I'd be OK.  

I've been sleeping all day, that's the only way I can cope with the tummy cramps.   Doc said there is nothing they can do, I'll have to rest and just drink water and hope it will get better.  

Mike is unpacking now, bless him.   

I had a scan yesterday to see what was happening and the scan showed a cr.ap lining at 2.5mm on day 60   but there were 2 follies measuring 7mm each. So f...knows what's going on!

Sorry about me post girls.   Special hugs    to Elinor and Driver.

Pix xx


----------



## Han72

Ah thank you for reminding me Anna, I keep heating up my wheatie bag in the microwave and then forgetting to take it out again  How're you feeling chick? I think I've got your headache! 


AnnaofCumberland said:


> Oh, okay, we appear to have slipped into Fetishism Friday.... anyone else thinking of Castle Anthrax from Monty Python and Holy Grail? "Oooooh a spanking! A spanking!"


   

Driver - Sam said it best! I'm so glad you're gonna try care in Notts, isn't that where that George bloke works and he's sposed to be excellent.. Clearly your current clinic haven't got a clue so tell em I said KMA!!!    

Popsi - gonna check out your posts in a sec but for now have some of these                to those sodding hormones making you feel weepy  Hope all goes well on Monday honey and that it'll chase those blues away         

Sam - IS BACK!!! Go OOOON girl!    But mind your blood pressure! Hows yer bump missus?  Ooh and I sent you a PM going to Gorgy for Intralips on Monday at 2, will you be around? 


sam22 said:


> "Damiana has a reputation for being an aphrodisiac primarily for women.
> Damiana helps when there has been a loss of vitality in the sexual organs by providing needed oxygen to the genital area and thus acts as a sexual rejuvenator and aphrodisiac."
Click to expand...

You mean oxygen is the missing link...  So wouldn't walking round with no knickers on have the same effect  You know let the air circulate and all that? Might get a bit draughty though...    Gives a whole new meaning to the phrase bl0w j0b   

LW - I'm looking forward to when DH and I get a house so we can have a couple of dogs and they'll def be rescue ones, bless 'em   

Anna SOB - good luck for the test hon        

Gawd sorry no more persos but am totally knackered! First scan today shows a few tiny follies peeking out but nowt to shout about although the doc scared the wotsits out of me going on about my fibroid like he'd never seen it before, I thought it must have grown massively but it's only a few mm bigger than it was when he first spotted it in 07 

Love to all!

xxx

Oops hi Pix - sorry your hols got cancelled   Wots going on wiv your 2 follies


----------



## Ourturn

Pix - you poor thing     Your friend should feel bad insisting you come round when her kids are sick and now you can't go on your hols  Aren't you on steroids? If so you really need to be careful as you will be more prone to picking up bugs   

Nix - grow follies grow!   

Hi Sam  

Popsi  

Driver -     I agree with Sam & Nix, that doc was talking out of his arrrrse!  

LW - bless you doglet! 

Anna x


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies

Heapy          for the lab of lurve tonight   Hope things are OK with DH now      

   to everyone else - I'm absolutely knackered and am off to bed   Will catch up tomorrow - have a lovely evening everyone.    

HCG came back at 158 so am feeling a bit less worried - thanks for all your good wishes.     

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello girls

Thanks for the advice re DHEA

Just wanted to pop on the thread to say to Driver to try and keep positive - I know when I had my awful appointment with the doctor when they said I should DE, everyone here was great.  I am not giving up on my dream yet - so Driver, you can keep going and prove that man wrong!  

Hope you all have lovely weekends xx


----------



## mag108

..just in after a fab dinner out with lovely Swinny who is looking amazing!....will bob on later but just wanted to say Anne have a fab day in Barmouth, have been twice this year and I love the area......apparently a very good restaurant in Harlech.....


----------



## Spuds

Elinor - just wanted to send massive      to you - so very sorry to hear about your loss - I am absolutely in awe of your bravery and attitude and wish I could give you a real hug not just a virtual one - wish I could do more to help xxxxx

Sam n Driver - I'm with you - I can't even begin to explain the devastation I felt with the nonsense speech I had at Kings a year ago - I really wish there was some form of legal action we could take to absolutely prevent so called Drs giving inaccurate advice which can have such apalling consequences - if it wasnt for the fact my DH by luck was with me that day I may not be here to tell the tale and it infuriates me to think of how many women are suffering in silence and/or dont even know us lot exist and our experiences which are so very different to these flippin so called specialists expectations   

Pix - hope you are doing ok lovey - sending massive   to you 

Nix xxx - for your stims - keep away from the dodgy old drugs  

Sausage - your letter to your ovaries made me   - praying for you for them and for some      news love xxxxxxxx

I have had a weird night and written something about a brilliant chat I had with my Dad tonight - feels a bit weird posting it but if I have another glass of wine - look out  

In the meantime - Most Haunted is scaring the pants off me  

Loads of Love to you all
Spuds
xxxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Heapy -well done! Hope they got jiggy over night!      

RC - your numbers have gone up nicely!  

Morning everyone 
BFN as expected. cd 40 still no sign 
Anna x


----------



## Han72

Rural Chick said:


> HCG came back at 158 so am feeling a bit less worried - thanks for all your good wishes.


YEEEEEERRRSSSSSS!!!! Go ooon Gin, Tonic and Slice fantastic lovely jubbly I'm doing a little dance round the living room (with a hot water bottle clutched to my tum, I look very strange   )

Heaps -        for The Call! Sorry DH is being a bloke, they do get it totally wrong sometimes don't they     for you hon and look forward to hearing good news re fertilisation!   

Awww Dinna    Sorry it was a BFN hon 

Hey Spuds - sounds like you had a lovely chat with your pops last night, he must be a cool daddy just like mine  Yes I am a daddy's girl and I don't care who knows it    

Hey Mags - great you were able to hook up with Swinny!

Love to all and have a fab weekend 

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Good morning ladies 

Pixie hope ur feeling better today sweetheart, sorry you had cancel iceland      

Heapey - wooooohoooooo 2 little bosters ready to be baked well done hunnybun    

Driver sorry af arrived sweetie    

Anne hope ur having a lovely day out in wales    

Nix be careful with the out of date drugs you nutter    

Sausage love ur letter sweetheart    

Popsi are u u for ickle drinkie tonight again    

Hiya to mag **** y beachy sam ally annasob purps laura miranda elinor jerseyloiuse coco hunyb and everyone else.

Sorry for crap personals have a hangover at the mo need coffee and biscuits


----------



## laurab

Hiya girlies...

Oh so much going on... apologises if I get things wrong I only have time to skim read so here goes...

Pix- Oh poor you, how horrid missing your holiday.   Get well soon hon, when do you start new job? Maybe get a dr's note and claim holiday back on your insurance?

LW - How are you doing lovely lady??

Nix - You always make me chuckle!!  

Pops - Yikes exciting stuff.  Do you know any detail about the LO yet?  

Heapey -    Come on little gems!! You can do it!!  

Anna/ Driver  - Sorry this isn't your month.  

Jo- How is Meggie?

RC - nice HCG rise... have you sorted a scan yet?

I'm still in my jimjams... Tim has just taken the noggins out so I am on tidying this lace up mission.... well after this cup of tea.. Oh and my bloody front tooth has fallen out again (not the tooth the filling!) this i the 3rd time now I have had to go back.


----------



## popsi

hi girls.. thanks for all your lovely messages

heapy.. woo hooo !!! brilliant news honey you will soon be a mother ship xxx

kate.. i will be having a BIG drink tonight lol.. need to blank out time at the mo lol xx you joining me hun x

laura... yes we do have details but not gonna say too much till after next week .. dont want to jinx anything 

much love to you all.. off now as I am in the middle of painting the nursery !! xx


----------



## shortie66

whey heyyyyy pops, hopefully it will be a "little" little one if you are painting a nursery       Im in for a drinkie tonight hunny tho scottie got go and get jd cos we run out  

Laura sos about the toothy eg hun  

Forgot to say earlier accountant came and talked us thorugh cafe accounts this morning, we are gonna ut an offer in on monday but nowhere near what she is asking for it, just gotta see what happens then


----------



## shortie66

ppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

just checking my p is working as it keeps missing it off words for some reason    

Its not working properly tho i keep having to podge it down


----------



## popsi

kate.. if you start calling me opsi !!! i wont be happppppy lol... by DH used to love JD but he is now into Jim Bean or something like that lol.. yes its safe to assume its ikkle lol.. we approved 0-3    ... woo hoo great news about the cafe hun, defo offer low first !


----------



## laurab

Kate I have the same prob with my S!

Pops - I'm so excited for you... painting the nursery what colour... ahem... not that I'm fishing for info?!!


----------



## popsi

Laura... pale cream with one wall a biscuit colour    xx ... i am absolutely terrified lol


----------



## mag108

hi all
Havent been around for a few days, been out socialising for a change! Off out tonight to a space monsters party, will have an hour to rustle up some costume or other.

popsi: good luck for monday hun, we will all be thinking of you! 

Pix; sorry the leaving was so emotional, they do sound like a nutty bunch the old bosses, very mixed messages then a big burst of emotion at the end...And I hope you are feeling better, really sorry to hear you had to cancel your trip, does your hol insurance cover it?

Ann0fC: Your letter is fab, what a gr8 idea, I am a bit of a believer in trying to get in 'touch' with parts of ourselves though I rarely tune in enough these days, used to be a big meditator...

Nix: hope non of those feathers got in the food (bet your still finding them everywere!)

KAte: gr8 news about t he cafe, good luck with putting the offer in.

Elinor: welcome back, lovely to have you. I am so very very sorry to hear about the m/c and all of the trauma. I respect deeply how you have ackowledged and marked your little beings presence albeit a very short one on this earth. You know we all support you here... And I am so glad you have been so well supported. You are very brave. An your outlook is very inspiring. 

Jal: I am so sorry that things havent worked out for you this time, very sad news. 

Mal: enjoy your Eric Cantona sponge! 

Driver: Really sorry you had to deal with that LOSER of a consultant, Sam has put it so well! 

Heapey: gr8 news! thats fab! goodluck with the ET  

RC: Brilliant HCG result! 

Anna: sorry the witch hasnt showed up, what a frustration

hi to everyone else and happy halloween. For anyone who resents this 'Amercian' import, it actually started in Ireland and was picked up by the US. In my day as a little Irish girl we went around knocking on doors, dressed up of course saying 'any apples or nuts, cigarettes or butts'..... that was along time ago. If you got a grape it was exoctic, no sweets you are kidding!
x


----------



## Rural Chick

Afternoon lovely ladies

When will I learn?

I have just spend the last hour doing a post and have just lost it because I have a mouse with a page back button on the side which I occasionally hit by mistake.         . I am sooooooooooooooooooo pi$$ed off.    

I will try again and will copy it into word at regular intervals as it was quite an epic!!!!

See you later, hopefully   

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Laura i wouldnt have guessed you were fishing hunny  

So pops what colour curtains, duvet cover and accessories have you got in there       Only joking hunny, tell us when u feel you wont jinx anything, we are behind you all the way sweetheart, and i am over the moon for you     

Mags we had our halloween street party last night and im still knackered now   Chinese and x factor for us 2nite   Enjoy the party hun, if all else fails, dress up as a ghost    

**** y must be the pregnancy hormones kicking in hunny


----------



## tropifruiti

Hello ladies
This is my first time on this thread as i have now been labelled a 'poor responder'. Had an AMH test which came back as 3.55 which does not look too positive. At the moment we are undecided as to what to do. We don't want to go down the DE route and although he doctor did not recommend us having another go with my own eggs as the chances would only be about 10% he says he would be prepared to do it. We are now thinking that we should give it another go but the first time i did down regging etc and produced 6 eggs but the second attempt was cancelled due to me only producing 1 egg. I am a bit confused as felt the long protocol was better than the second short one and he is willing to go with whatever we want but i just don't know what to do for the best. Has anyone gone back to the long protocol just because it worked better? 
looking forward to chatting with you all.
tropifruiti


----------



## Coco Ruby

evening ladies

Isn't Halloween great?  We've had loads of kids come knocking at the door of those houses that have lit pumpkins or decorations outside.  They've made so much effort with their costumes too, so cute! 

oo, so much has happened in a day or so on the site, I'll never catch up

Heapey - congrats, 2 embies!  Thats such great news, well done,  Sending   for et x

Slycett, loads of luck for the offer on the cafe - just tell the owner how fab you are and how much you will do to the place and she's bound to sell it to you for a good price  

Popsi, when does your lo arrive? How exciting!!

RC and RH, how are you both doing?  How long til your first scan - then you get to see how many you have in there  

Nix, how are you - I love your posts, they always make me laugh!  Am thinking about your oxygen comments - ha, ha!

Anna, sorry for the bfn's  

As for that consultant Driver - I think enough has been said about him but what a ^%^&%%!

Pix, such a shame about Iceland sweetie.  But I hope you are feeling better, and that you could maybe claim on your insurance.  Will you try to go again soon?

AnnaofC, how long til your next scan?   for lots of big fat follies!

Hi to all, can't keep up!  I'm enjoying not thinking about sprays, injections, juggling work etc at the moment,  having 'withdrawal bleed' as I stopped taking pill, but will wait for 'proper' af before next steps.  I am relieved really, as I don't think two months break will make a lot of difference really, or so I have been assured.  

Hope you are all well tonight
x


----------



## AoC

WOO HOO Heapey!  Well done your eggs and DH's swimmers!!!

How are you feeling, Pixie??

Ouch for your tooth, Laura!

Very excited and wishing hard for you, Popsi!  What colour in the nursery    Oooooh sounds classy.

Is it time for my "Halloween is actually All Hallows' Eve and was originally a Brit religious festival" lecture?  No?  Dang.  Well, happy All Hallows Day, everyone.  If witches were abroad last night, today it's the turn of the saints and holies...  

It's Mon am, Coco.    Just one sleep.  How are you doing?


I forgot to say - I LOVE an Aga!  Used to have a Rayburn, solid fuel, which was hell to run, and you used to have to get up in the night if the wind changed, to fiddle with damper and flue, to get the burn right.  But, oh, it cooked beautifully, and I LOVED learning to work it well.  There was something very lovely and hands on.  And I loved stacking folded laundry on top so that it dried and steam-ironed itself!!

I'm doing okay, thanks, Heapey.  Not enjoying the fiddly annoyance of three jabs to set up and do. It just seems like a ridiculous palaver and makes me feel a bit flat.  I had a bit of a panic attack yesterday, but got it under control.  

But we did good yesterday!  Wallpapered the big corner of our landing where Husband has his computer.  We're really pleased with it.  I'm finding this cycle I'm less protective of myself, and less willing to give my tiredness leeway.  I'm enjoying getting on with things as much as I can.


----------



## shortie66

Morning Ladies  

Heapey did i skim past ur news yesterday    So sorry hunny head in the clouds and all that.  Well done on 2 fab embies sweetheart      they are sticky ones    

Welcome tropifruit, sorry i cant answer ur questions hunny i only ever had two cycles to tbh they were both crap. Sure someone will be along soon with some good advice for you.

Sausage ur up early this morning. Well done with the decorating must agree with you on the fiddly inejections i hated doing them   

Im making Scottie come christmas shopping with me today     Gonna go to Wilkinsons and Matalan and then maybe asda as well     Wont make him come to merry hill with me tho, im not that nasty.

Have finally booked my train tickets   Anne and **** y are u sorted for tickets yet  

Pixie i have just realised your cheque is still waiting on the worktop on in the kitchen     I promise you i will post it this morning.  

Oh well better go get showered we have loads of pressies to get today if i have anything to do with it.


----------



## shortie66

Forgot to say

Popsi best of luck for tomorrow hunny      Will you be posting some news on here tomorrow sweetie    Only the suspense is half killing me and if u are im gonna try sneak on at work   

My pppppppppppppppp is still not working properly u were nearly called osi then


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies   

Hope everyone is snuggled indoors away from this horrid weather. For all those SCD fans - I said to RH last night that someone good was going to go - it happens every year about this time. And I've heard the twins for the first time this morning - OMG - how bad are they?

AOC - good luck for your scan tomorrow - sending you loads of      for those follies. Well done on the decorating but don't do too much hun  - you want all that blood going to your womb ready for your precious embies. Loved the extra bit about halloween - I learn loads on here. I love the Holy Grail - it has so many hilarious bits - "a shrubbery, it's only a flesh wound, Indian or African swallow?" etc I am so impressed that you have started your Christmas preparations already.

Coco - lovely to hear you so positive hun and great that you're enjoying the break from tx - I'm glad you enjoyed last night as well - it's so good when the kids make an effort rather than just expect it as their right. Our scan will be the week after next when I'm 6 weeks. I'm really looking forward to that.

Tropifruti - welcome. I would definitely ask them to explain why they swapped protocols and why you can't have another go using the long protocol. Are you NHS or private - if you are private it may be worth considering other clinics - the DE speech is par for the course I'm afraid when they're not too sure what the problem is. 

Kate hun - great to see you back and thanks for your texts hun. Am glad the halloween party went well - hope you enjoyed the Chinese and X-factor - good luck for the cafe tomorrow.     Let's hope the party venue has lots of JD   I'm still waiting to see if I've got tickets for SCD before I book my tickets  

Mag - hope that your space monster party went well - sounds great - what did you go as? So pleased that you are out and about socialising - it sounds like you had a great time with Swinny. Thanks for the info about halloween - looks like AOC disagrees though    

Popsi -      for Monday hun - I thought you would have your LO with you in time for Christmas   - it must be so nerve wracking and exciting at the same time. Sending you loads of    

Laura - loved the question and then claiming that you weren't fishing    Sorry about your teeth hun - can they be fixed soon?

Heapey -      for your embies - when are they being put back into their Mummy?

Nix - I have a lovely image of you dancing with your hottie!!! Loved the comment about the oxygen and no knicks!!!          for those follies.

AnnaSB - sorry that AF is mucking you about   You must be so glad the AGA is serviced with the weather like it is today.  

Spuds - your chat with your Dad sounds lovely - I too am a Daddy's girl - you are spot on with what you've said about the DE speech that most of us have had.  

Louise - I took 75 mg of DHEA for 2 months - it brought my FSH down from 14 to 9, but my progeterone level was then too high. Would you consider going abroad - the Jinemed in Istanbul do ICSI and blastos and costs £2300 for all tx and drugs.

Pix - so sorry that you were so ill and missed Iceland  . I hope you are feeling a bit better now and can get a bit of a break before you start your new job. I am glad that your old boss eventually recognised how brilliant you are, but am still cross about the way she treated you.  

Anne - hope you and Jas have had a lovely time in Wales and that AF doesn't visit this week. I hope that Jas has had a confidence boost with his job offer.

Driver - really sorry that AF has arrived to add insult to injury. That consultant is a pillock - you have proved that you can make top quality embies so there is no need for DE.    I am convinced they suggest DE when they don't know what else to suggest - ie they don't know. I hope you can begin looking forward to your holiday now - in 2 weeks you'll be there.      If you think you may be suffering from depression, please go and see your GP - there are lots of thing that can help and it is an illness and therefore needs treating - it won't go away by itself as I have learnt.  

Sam - can't believe that your are over half way - do you know what colour your bump is? Hear hear to everything you said about the DE speech. Interesting info about the Damiana - I'm surprised it's that cheap if it's that good.

LW - am so sorry about your lovely doggie - you woudn't know from her piccy. Did you have to ask specially for a scan at 8 weeks or did the hopsital offer it? How are you feeling - any symptoms yet?
Thanks again for all your help.   

Donkey - hope you have a good last day of half term.    Is your tx due to start soon? I love sloe gin  

Malini - I am so impressed with your choice of cakes - I am a really bad wife and poor RH didn't get a cake at all on his birthday   Thanks again for having us to stay for the party - I think it could end up as an all nighter - I'll have to make sure I get some sleep during the day. I have bought a new party frock so will be wearing that (if it still fits - have a longing for choocy digbies and cheese at the moment  ) Thanks also for the Cliff video   

Leola - really sorry about your doggie hun     . Hope you decide what you are going to do soon.

Ally - hope is all going well with your Dad - I expect he is really pleased to be at home again. Well done on the weight loss. I took mine off too because it was going in the wrong direction.  

Almond - it must nearly be your big day now, isn't it?

Steph - yummy mummy and daughter - can't wait to meet you - Vivvy looks more lovely every photo.  

Mrs CC - what did they decide in the end - did you get to EC hun? You only need one egg, so three follies should be fine.

Swinny - good for you leaving decision for a couple of months - I think that although it can be harder at the time it is the right thing to do - I know we feel better for having let some water flow under the bridge.

WW - thanks for everythinh hun - hope you had a great time at your concert last night - and thanks for nagging RH about keeping both hands on the wheel - I have to say, he has slowed down in the last couple of days.

Zuri - your clothes shopping sounds great - it is so great that all your clothes are smaller sizes - well done - it is so difficult   

Beachy - sorry you had a worry with your puss tat but so pleased she came home - hope she is recovering OK.   

Purple - hope you are OK hun and that you've had a good time with your Mum.  

LV - hi - how are you hun?

Natalie - thank you so much for your good wishes  

Sammee - lovely to hear from you hun - how are you?

Jo hun - have you had your AMH results back yet? Your FSH is brilliant, so      that your AMH plays ball. - What made your consultant say you were perimenopausal?

Mir -     have you had your results back yet?

Bugle - lovely to see you here as well - how are you doing. 

LJ - hope you and junior are well and that the panic attacks are less.

Tracey - hope all is going well with the Toy Shop - I expect you are rushed off your feet at the moment.

 to Alegria, CardiffLaura, Fishy, Hunyb, Jal, Lainey, Laura, Martha May, Mary, Missy, Nikki,  PeeWee, Pink, Rupee, Sarah , Sparkly, Sweetpea, Veda and all the other lovely Team PR ladies

Love and       to everyone

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## popsi

hi girls.. i feel ashamed with posting such a pathetic post following RC's amazing post xx

thanks for your good wishes.. we are MEGA busy today trying to get everything perfect and done ready for tomorrow, we wont have much news till later in the week, the ony things we are hoping to find out tomorrow is if we are the only familiy being considered and if we feel the little one is right for us ... we wont know if they want to progress till a few days later,  my nerves are in bits as you can imagine, trying to keep feet firmly on the ground by thinking why chose us (and DH is saying why not   so not helping lol)... trying to to think that we may have a little on in the new year (VERY unlikely before christmas even if things progress)

HUGE amounts of thanks and love to you all your FANTASTIC xxxx


----------



## mag108

tropifruit: Welcome to the thread. Its a common theme that those of us on here have had the DE conversation and I was given the exact same odds a yr ago 10% (and told to do DE like that was easy or something), when I hadnt even had IVF to see what my response was like. Consultants are normally very liberal with their views without framing it as that, a view.  (see page 44 of this thread and Sams response to Heapeys situation..)...lots of people on here have had second opinions, done their own research, found clinics that work with poor responders and had good results/outcomes, some with very low amh (amh is only ever measure in women with IF issues, I imagine theres lots of mums out there with low amhs.

coco- glad you seem good and happy with your decision to wait. I too had to decide to do that as xmas makes a tx very tricky...

Annof C: how long more for you? V impressed with your decorating...we have hd no cash for it here but even if we did not sure i relish the idea of giving up my lazy weekends...I guess the Halloween story is a mix of both of our versions, but in Ireland it has remained ingrained over the centuries where as in the Uk interest diminished but is re-ignited (time to claim it back from the US!)....The Origin of Halloween
While there are many versions of the origins and old customs of Halloween, some remain consistent by all accounts. Different cultures view Holloween somewhat differently but traditional Halloween practices remain the same.
 
Halloween culture can be traced back to the Druids, a Celtic culture in Ireland, Britain and Northern Europe. Roots lay in the feast of Samhain, which was annually on October 31st to honor the dead.
 
Samhain signifies "summers end" or November. Samhain was a harvest festival with huge sacred bonfires, marking the end of the Celtic year and beginning of a new one. Many of the practices involved in this celebration were fed on superstition.
 
The Celts believed the souls of the dead roamed the streets and villages at night. Since not all spirits were thought to be friendly, gifts and treats were left out to pacify the evil and ensure next years crops would be plentiful. This custom evolved into trick-or-treating.


RC: impressed by your long posting! I think these wet windy days are fab, good excuse to stay in and watch TV and generally lol about!

So I had a fab night out. Managed to cobble together a pair of googledy monster eyes on a springy wire on a headband....(I was going to a non halloween thing first) . Some very funny costumes including one mad by a friend using a baloon, PVA glue and lentils!. Gr8 to play put and be silly tho I did suffer a bit this morning from party size g&t's. The pre party party at my friends was the funniest then the actual party was good too, so many col costumes....of course ALOT of aluminum foil....


xxx to you all and have a gr8 sunday


----------



## mag108

popsi- it must be a totally nerve racking exp. sending you loads of    for tomorrow and this week.


----------



## Malini

popsi -  Am thinking about YOU and dh...you must have your hearts in your mouths.

heapey - So, so thrilled you had a nice embryology call... long may it continue.

rc - you're very welcome for the bed, but I think Cliff came from Heapey (mustn't grab credit where it is not due)

driver - been there, had that.  it sucks.   

mag - so pleased you're being social and fun.  shall we hook up pre-Christmas for some shopping in manchester? anyone else?

laura - ouch!

pix - oh luv i am sorry.  get better soon.

nix and aoc - here's to growing follies.

gotta dash...so love and   to those i've missed.  have to write an essay for my bioethics course and procastinating as always.

m xxx


----------



## AoC

Thanks, RC.  I'm not overdoing, but actually I'm enjoying DOING things during this cycle.  Helps me keep things in perspective.  And it all keeps the blood moving!    But how are YOU doing?

It's going to be a stressful time for you, Popsi, sweets, but you'll get through.    Eyes on the prize, babe!  

Morning Mags.    I've got a day 6 scan on Mon, then the plan is a day 10 scan on Fri and EC Mon 9th.  I'll believe it when I see it!  Mind you, this is the first time I've stimmed on 450 from the start, and the increase from 300 to 450 on my last cycle started things moving, so you never know.  We'll see.  I had a wry giggle at you saying no cash - snap!  We bought B&Q value woodchip wallpaper for this job years ago but never started, and now we've done it with that, one sachet of wallpaper adhesive and the leftover paint from when we did the bathroom.  Horrible as woodchip is, the whole house is done in it, because it's copes with centuries old horsehair plaster so well.

Love your halloween summary!  Bang on.  Of course, the early Christian church (I'm assuming the Roman one, since the early Celtic church was much better at co-existing and tolerating) did it's usual adopt-and-oppress approach to old festivals and slapped All Hallows Eve onto Samhain.  The dead souls became evil spirits and witches, abroad before the saints claimed their own....

I so wish we'd chosen to go with the Celtic church way back when...  Sigh.

But I am fascinated by how humans play out the same basic stories in different traditions and cultures, religions and festivals, the world over.  The power of stories!

Anyway.  Mustn't get carried away.  

Good luck with the essay, Malini!


----------



## Pixie75

Hello girls,

I'm such a stupid girl! I thought I was getting better and after a day and a half of not eating I felt very hungry and asked DH to take me to Wagamamas. Now not only my tummy is bad but I also have the runs! Sorry TMI! DH ordered me to stay in bed for the rest of the day so I'm stuck indoors! My friend sent me some flowers and DH some chocolate yesterday. Bless her, she feels really really bad.

Heapey: Fantastic news hon. Hope those embies are your twin babies soon.  

RC: Great post! I felt so sorry for you when you said you lost your gigantic post.  I hope your bean/s are snuggling in nice and tight.  

Coco: Hope you are enjoying your break from tx. I thought it was a bit too soon to plan next tx after your mc. DH is trying to get our money back from the insurance company, thanks for asking.

Mag:


mag108 said:


> sorry the leaving was so emotional, they do sound like a nutty bunch the old bosses, very mixed messages then a big burst of emotion at the end... it?


   You got it so right!  Glad to hear you've had a great time. xx

Popsi:   I can't wait to hear all about it.

Nix & AnnaofC: Good luck with your cycles. I'm crossing everything for you for a very productive and successful cycle.  

Anna: Don't worry about your delayed cycle hon. You've been through a lot last month and it's hardly surprising your body/ovaries are having a little rest. I'm not on steroids anymore by the way. Dr G told me to stop taking them until I have my cycle and when/if I have a fresh cycle I'll start on day 5 again along with Clex.

Spuds: I received your cheque - thanks hon. Xx

Steph: Received the payment for Rupee - thanks for sorting it out.  

LW: Thanks for your texts honey. You are the best stalker ever.  Sorry about your little doggie. 

Ally: Thanks for your text too honey. Hope you've had a great weekend. 

LJ: Where are you?  

Malini :


Malini said:


> have to write an essay for my bioethics course and procastinating as always.


   What's that in English?  Sounds like fun! 

Lots of love and virtual hugs (you wouldn't want the real ones from me in my current state!) to everyone I've missed.

Pix

xxxxxxxx


----------



## mag108

mal: most def! we could have a mulled wine at the manchester christmas market? anyone else wanna come along?

AnnofC: ooh the joy of textured walls, seriously, in this one room where I am sat there are three textures, woodchip, some 70's (now hip again maybe?) on another wall and a sort of animal skin ceiling, all painted white. If we ever do get around to taking it down it may be that the house comes down too.....  My script re halloween copied form t'internet. Having read some Joanne Harris (chocolate and the followup) these last few months I got a bit tuned in to the whole witchcraft thing (womens power!).....rationally of course I dont believe in anything I cannot see with me own two eyes but human nature has us wanting to believe in 'other worldly' things and on some level I get it....I did once spend an evening 'caoining' - wailing - on a hilltop in Ireland with a bunch of women (old banshee ways).....it was strangely theraputic though looking back, in those days I had so so little to cry about really

We just tried to pull down a beautiful silver birch tree that was going down anyone in the wind today.
Dh has a tree surgeon pal so he knows a thing or two, anyway the long and the short of it is it went down anyway into next doors and crashing through their/their neighbours fence! luckily all ok and no real damage done to structures/people/friendliness!
X


----------



## Rural Chick

Popsi             for tomorrow - DH is right - it should be you that they choose even if there is someone else. I bet the nursey looks lovely.   

Mag - more info on halloween - fantastic. I curled up on the sofa to watch the grand prix with RH and promptly fell asleep - have just woken up as they were on the last lap - according to RH I didn't miss anything!! The party last night sounds such fun - and I think you're right about waiting til after Christmas now with the tx. Glad that the silver birch toppling didn't cause any agro or injury.  

Mal - good luck for the essay hun - when is it due in? Can we do a joint effort for you when we come and stay after the party - maybe not, we want you to do well.  

Heapey - thanks for Cliff hun and     for those embies  

AOC - I am in awe of all the things you know about such a variety of subjects - you really are an expert in so many things. I am so pleased that you are so positive this tx - it makes such a differnce and    to those follies. Don't wriggle at your scan tomorrow when they give you good news.  

Pix -      sounds like you've got something horrid there hun. Glad your friend has tried to make amends. Thanks again for sorting out our party - I can't believe how close it is now. 

Ladies please can I ask your opinions? As you know my Mum is not well - she has cancer cells in the breast, tubes to the kidneys and ovary (and they still haven't started chemo as she needs an operation to keep one of the tubes to the kidney open). RH and I were thinking of telling family our news at Christmas but I am now wondering if we should tell my Mum sooner. I don't know if that would make her feel better or worse? What do you think?

Have a lovely afternoon and at least the weather is better here now.

Love  sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Donkey

Popsi, how exciting.  I hope next week goes well for you  

RC If it were me I'd tell mum, I;m sure it would help her.    I'm just marking books that have sat there ALL WEEK but must be marked before tomorrow.  I never normally  eave things til the last minute but i need to work in a private school and get 2 weeks half term  

Pix - so sorry you missed out on Iceland and you are feeling so [email protected]  I love Waggamamas, ginger chicken udon with chicken gyoza is my menu of choice. Hope you fell better soon  

Anna and Nix I hipe stimming is goign well for you both  

I'm very impressed by people's enthusiasm for halloween.  I'm such a humbug, I hate it.  I don't agree with trick or treating from either view...children's or houses visited.  I know I'm a miserable old bag    luckily our house is a bit out of the way and we have never had any trick or treaters in the 9 years we have been here.  I do find the myths behind traditions very interesting though, I think it's the commercialism and sometimes aggression I don;t like.

As for decorating...dh is doing the hall - 3 storeys as we have a loft conversion.  He has plastered the whole thing which took about 2 weeks, he's just ordered bannisters which will go in soonish, then floor tiles and carpet and paint.  At this moment he's putting up coving.  It keeps him out of mischief being unemployed - it's a bit expensive but I squirrelled away some money lasy year for home improvement and he needs to keep busy to keep positive.  It did need doing as it had bare plaster and chipboard floor  

Happy Sunday, take care
xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Donkey - I'll come clean now and say I'm with you on halloween - we now live somewhere rural so have no bother, but when we lived in a village RH used to tie wrap both our gates shut. We would hear the kids come up to the gate, try to open it, swear, go to the other side gate and do the same again!!! I heard somewhere that we spent £240 million on halloween and I just think it would be lovely if the poppy appeal got that money instead. Having said that, it does make lots of people happy so I guess I'm just a baah humbug type.  

Hope the marking goes quickly - I used to be very good at doing it at the start of the holidays - recently I have tended to leave it to the last minute - despite always telling my students that it's something they should never do   

I'm impressed with your Dh's decorating skills  - plastering is not easy - he deserves a medal. Which reminds me - RH has found a Haynes manual about pregnancy and babies and has ordered it from Amazon - apparently they also do a Haynes manual about women - I'm amazed they don't advertise it as a Christmas present we could buy for all our DP/DHs - I might test read it      

**** sy **** sy xxx


----------



## AoC

Nah, I'm with you on Halloween.  I'm fascinated, but I don't like the commercialism or the demanding unhealthy snacks with menaces!!! Me likee Christmas. 



mag108 said:


> If we ever do get around to taking it down it may be that the house comes down too.....


  Don't! I did some touching up on the stairs wall, in the sure and certain knowledge I ought to be peeling off the loose paper, and knowing half the wall would come down too!  One day... Your banshee wailing sounds fab...

Ah, Pixie, sweetie. Wagas is fab, but I'm sorry you're not quite well yet. 

RC, I'd wait for the first scan, and then tell her, if it were me.


----------



## tropifruiti

Thanks for the welcome lasses.
mag I tried to find the posts that you mentioned but to no avail. Was it on part 96 or part 44? i have lookd in both but may just not be using the site correctly. Anyway the upshot is we will have another go with my own eggs but we are still thinking about the protocol. I will need to do some more research- if anyone can share their experiences of their protocols that would be great. 
am still eating all the sweets the trick or treaters didn't have. this is not good as trying to cut down after a week of eating and drinking loads in Bayern


----------



## shortie66

I just lost a maaahooosive s odding ost


----------



## shortie66

Right i will try again..................

Hello lovely ladies  

Sausage im with you on the halloween tho we did have some trick or treaters last night and i did give them what sweets we had left over from the party.  BUT i did keep the swizzlers lollies for myself   oh and the mini mars bars too     Like you hunny me loves christmas too  

Donks well done ur dh on all that diy and poor you having to do all that marking.    

Pix ahh sweetheart sorry ur still feeling poorly      Try a bit of flat coke and a few arrowroot biscuits for the trots it works a treat for me     P.S. as promised cheque has gone is ost   

**** y i think i would have to tell her hunny i've never been good at keeing secrets at the best of times tho, well not if its one of own anyway    

Mag ooooo wailing banshee aye   Reminds me of a book i read called the whitest flower about the potato famine in ireland, such a traumatic sad book as i read it just as my dad was diagnosed terminally ill.  I still have that book today, i dont think i could ever get rid of it now.  There was something in that book about people seeing the screaming banshee just before they lose a close one   and they see the whitest flower just as the happiness starts to return to their lives. Very spooky but i just cant part with that book cos i met scott just at the turn of winter when the snowdrops came out.   Tho being cynical if he dont hurry u and get the tea on i can see him getting a big black eye


----------



## shortie66

Part 2 - thought i had better post part 1 incase i lose it again  

Will be glad when i have my own pooter back instead of a borrowed one   

Malini u are such a clever girl, i dont even know what bioethics are    Are u sure u can ut up with someone as thick as me thick staying with you     Can you let me know which tube station is closest to where you are hun, cos believe it not scottie wants to plan my trip down for me, he is not a happy bunny at the mo cos he keeps asking me questions i cant answer.  So far i have had
Where are you staying
Who are you staying with
What part of london are you staying in
Who are u travelling down with
Who else is going
Where are you going on the night time
What time will you be back
And various other stupid man questions

My answers have been either 1 i dont know, 2 i'll find out or, 3 i cant remember    

Right off for a bath, back later


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi tropifruiti - here they are



DRIVER225 said:


> Well my follow up appointment is over and done with, appointment at 2:20, nurse called us through at 3:15 and we sat in a small room waiting for Dr Sharma, now I haven't met her before but when a large man walked in I sort of knew it wasn't her , we didn't get to see "god", (actually I think it might have been a blessing as I am not sure she would have answered all our questions and spent as much time with us a Dr Jo did), now things didn't start well when he sat down and looked at our file and a couple of minutes later looked up puzzled and said "so why do you think you are here?", to which we answered "to review our TX cycle" and he replied "well you've been booked in the wrong clinic for that"  after a pause he then said "but that's ok give me a minute and I will review your cycle and then we can discuss it. Anyway in total we were in there over an hour and I think he was glad to see the back of us but classic comments from the conversation were "if I had done your first consult with your FSH we wouldn't have even attempted IVF with your own eggs" & "I really think DE is your only option now", I only cried once in that hour and that was when I was trying to convince him to do some immune tests by saying that we had had a natural BFP and lost it straight way and that this TX had started as a BFP but 2 days later again was a negative... anyway he eventually wrote out a couple of blood forms (I have no idea what for) and I had about 15 vials of blood taken. So the outcome in their view is no more TX there with my own eggs, they have links with a DE clinic in Barcelona (DE wait in Leeds is around 4 years and not moving), asked about Natural IVF but again he didn't want to know (Have any of you done this I can only find one clinic through google that do it and that's in London) my thinking is I am ovulating every month and it could just be that DH's swimmers aren't good enough to make it there on their own....might have been worth a try for a couple of months while we are gathering our emotions and strength back together to decide what we do / where we go for our next TX.





sam22 said:


> Sorry Driver - I really try to stay relaxed and not let my blood boil... it's bubbling.
> 
> My absolutely honest opinion is you have been given the DE speech because the real answer, the only truthful answer that the majority of IVF doctors seem to be too arrogant to have spill from their overpaid lips is - "We don't know why you are not pregnant. There is an awful amount about fertility and infertility that we don't know. Nobody does. " Instead, they just say - DE for you, as for some reason they find that easier to say.
> 
> I had a Day 3 FSH of 42 (god only knows what my mid cycle FSH would have been, I certainly wasn't game to test), and amh of 0,1ug 0.7pmol, had one early mc in Nov 07, did not develop ONE SINGLE FOLLICLE in my April IVF cycle .....what would he have said to me?? I'm sure it would have been "Oh keep trying dear, you'll be up the duff in no time baby!"   I am now 23weeks and 4 days pregnant.
> 
> You have recently had 2 positives, so clearly you have eggs. Clearly they are of a good enough quality to ovulate, make their way down the fallopian tube, be fertilised and initially implant - so how does he know??  I hope he is charging you back-alley psychic rates for his sound advice, as that is all it is.
> 
> I wouldn't bother asking this guy about immunes. To begin with, immunes is far from an exact science so if you are going to go down this route, you ONLY want to be in the hands of someone who knows what they are doing. If you read about the lab testing done for immunes, it is very complex. Dr Sher told me there are very few labs IN THE WORLD that he would trust to do this testing properly, the lab both the ARGC and Dr Gorgy (via TDL) use in Chicago is one of them. I would be too scared to do any immunes testing with someone who is new to immunes - which is why I wouldn't do the simple basic ones the Lister offer with them, or who isn't using one of the more experienced labs. Imagine if they told you you were fine, and you went on your way and it turned out you weren't fine! Or imagine if you ended up taking Humira based on their results when you didn't need it!! Stick to someone who knows what they are talking about.
> 
> Sorry - I'm not trying to talk you out of DE, it does look to be for some people a much shorter route to having a baby, which at the end of this is what we all want. I'm just sick and tired of hearing incompetent doctors spout rubbish to poor women about DE being their only hope! Look at the story about the twins Ally posted earlier this week. I read on this thread recently, I think it was you who posted this Driver, about a woman being told no-one had ever had a baby with an AMH below 2. Nonsense! LJ & Almond - you are our lawyer ladies, any chance we could mount some kind of lawsuit preventing any doctors dishing out these lies anymore I really don't mind them saying - your chances are slim, as we know with the current level of knowlege this is true, but NO CHANCE That misinformation absolutely causes psychological damage - malpractice, negligence... anyone?? Why are they allowed to get away with this??


Kate - you are not thick - you do your posts in parts having lost one - more than I did   
Have just     at Scottie's questions and read them to RH - his response "some might call that caring" - what is it about blokes sticking together when they are so clearly wrong - can you imagine us getting away asking all those questions to our other halfs - nagging would be the least insulting thing they'd say        Just tell him you're staying with a professor of bioethics and her very sane and clever colleagues     

AOC - still can't believe how organised you are for Christmas - advance planning incase you suffer from ms, I reckon.       for those follies.

Nix      for your follies too cherie.

**** sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Rural Hick

Must remember to send Scottie the map to the boys night out at the Spearmint Rhino as I can see that he has diverted attention by asking most of planned questions. 

However, he also should have asked:


What time shall I phone you?
You don't mind if I go to bed early that night as I'm very tired, but it'll mean that you can't phone me?

He he!

RH 

Oppss - I've been caught - back to work on the naughty step!


----------



## Malini

hehe, I am not clever.  I have just read all the coursework, taken notes and am none the wiser.  The paper is due on Wednesday ... going to be a long few days.  Bioethics is the study or consideration of the rights and wrongs of scientific advances that can alter the biology of things...ivf, de, GM, ... you know the little things in life  

Kate.  You are not dumb!!!!  For the sake of safety, I will prepare a PM for you, RC, Anne, Purple and WW in the next few days that will answer all his questions.  For the time being, the closest tubes are either Swiss Cottage or Belsize Park.  That should keep him busy  

Gotta go, dh insists the rest of the evening is his as I have spent the day with the books. 

M xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Heapey           for tomorrow morning hun - what time will you have to leave? This time tomorrow you'll be PUPO - hurrah


----------



## bugle

good luck heapey!


----------



## Rural Chick

Bugle - lovely new photo hun


----------



## beachgirl

Heapey- good luck for ET tomorrow


----------



## bugle

Thanks RC - only took me about 2 weeks to upload and then I thought it hadn't worked!!!! It is therefore once again out of date!!


----------



## laurab

good luck heapy and popsi! xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Yes masses of good luck to Heapey and Popsi for tomorrow       

Pops I am quite literally hanging off the edge of my seat in anticipation!!! I am SO excited about what news you will be giving us over the next week!! You have been so so patient darling, I so so hope that this is your time and your special little person. Loads of love.     

Hi to everyone else, sorry no more personals, had a bit of a stressful weekend and need to unwind. But hugs and kisses all round    

A xxxx


----------



## laurab

Ally -


----------



## popsi

Ally... thank you so much darling, your so kind to come on and wish us luck despite all the horrible stuff your having to deal with at the moment, you are one special person xxx .... i so wish i could come the christmas party girls ... why am i in a different country lol xxx


----------



## LV.

Heapy - wonderful news hun! Hope tomorrow goes really well

Popsi - Can't wait to hear you news... Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight, I'd be bouncing off the walls I think. Bestest of bestest

Pix - can't believe you missed your trip hunny bun, hope you're feeling a bit better

Love to everyone!

Will try and post a-proper soon, it's mayhem my end as our new kitchen is being fitted from Thursday, been batch cooking stuff we can reheat in the microwave, chipping off tiles and generally living my life in B&Q looking at power tools. It's rock and roll all the way!

LadyV xx


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello lovelies  

Lots and lots of luck Heapey, very exciting!     

Popsi, oh my goodness, I'm on the edge of my seat here, I'm going to be glued to FF tomorrow to hear your news     

Kate  

LV, groan, I couldn't do it again but it's so worth it. Hurrah for lovely kitchens, hurry up kitchen fitters. Make sure you stand over them with a whip.

Nix and AnnaSausage    

Pixie nohut, get well soon    You're supposed to be having a nice break between jobs and you can't even get sick leave from your old job, how annoying.

LW x x x


----------



## mag108

tropifruiti: its this link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=211062.645
The post is by Sam....in response to Heapey...thanks RC for quoting.

Kate: Thats a lovely story. here's to lots of white flowers for everyone on this thread

RC: what are your concerns in telling your mum? It may cheer her up. Is it that she may find it hard to keep it a secret?

Heapey good luck for tomorrow, big love 

and popsi 

xxx to everyone


----------



## H&amp;P

mag108 said:


> tropifruiti: its this link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=211062.645
> The post is by Sam....in response to Heapey...thanks RC for quoting.


it was by Sam but in reply to me I think that's why tropi got confused 

Popsi - will be thinking of you tomorrow   

Pix - really sorry to hear you had to cancel your holiday, hope you ae feeling better soon 

AOC - good luck for your scan tomorrow

Heapey - Hope you have a nice smooth ET, sounds like you've got a couple of good ones there.   

Nix - Do you have a scan soon??

Sorry gotta scoot, DH has gone to bed and I am supposed to be following close behind him as he has man flu and is feeling icky so needs his sleep , might beat him to death if he doesn't stop coughing and spluttering soon, I am sure he will have infected me and I will get in time for our hols


----------



## laurab

Driver - Man flu.... don't they drive you nuts men!    I'd sleep on the sofa!

RC -  I told my mum after my 6 week scan, before that felt too hard as I can't face people being nice and don't see point of adding to others worries.  Its a very personal decision.  

Off to bed... night night.


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi all   

so sorry I've been a rubbish poster, just been so busy with one thing or another and just about keeping on top of reading the thread - just wanted you to know I think of you all loads and wanted to send a big  to anyone who neds one, and    to those who need some of those!

Lots of love always, with special  from the little Vivster!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Popsi, cannot wait to hear how things go, will be thinking of you all day x


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies

Heapey       for ET today

Popsi       for today's news

AOC       for your scan

Kate       for the cafe

       to everyone else  - thanks for your opinions on telling my Mum  

Have a lovely day

Lots of love

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

morning all, arghhhh it's month end so won't be around much for a week or so....  

laura - he took a turn for the worse on the coughing front last night so i ended up in the spare room from 1am to 6am  

Popsi - thinking of you and DH


----------



## AoC

LOL RC!  Certainly it's advance planning.  Maybe for Ms, maybe for something more awful.  Let's say it's for ms.  

LOL!  RH!  You're right, though, it's caring, too.  

I miss London.  

Good luck today, Heaps!!!  

Popsi, everything crossed for you.  There were times in my life I couldn't imagine getting this excited about someone adopting.  Thank you for teaching me to get very excited indeed.

LOL LadyV!  How I remember those non-kitchen days.  I got SO fed up of microwaved things... ggg

Poor Driver and dH!  God bless the spare room!  DH ends up there every time I have a/f....!!!

Gotta rush..


----------



## Jal

Heapey and Popsi - lots and lots of luck today and this week,


----------



## Rural Chick

Driver - sorry that you ended up in the spare room - not long to your hols now.

AOC - definitely ms and not anything awful.

Jal - how are you hun - lovely to see you    

Oh I'm so excited for Popsi


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Pix- How you feeling hun?  

Kate- I will call you about London hun, will try after work today  

Mags- glad you had a lovely time with Sarah  

Pops- thinking about you today hun    

heapy- So pleased for your two little ones  

Sorry for no mroe personals , the day has started off mad and I need to try and keep on top of things  

I had a lovely weekend apart from saturday morning when AF arrived 4 days early....I was yet again, gutted.
When is it ll gonna end  

xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Anne - sorry about the witch   

Malini - thanks for the pm hun - sounds fantastic - can't wait


----------



## Little Me

Morning **** y


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning hun - have you seen Malini's pm - the party's beginning to feel real now - can't wait.


----------



## Little Me

yes hun, just replied that I will have a smaller bed as I want to leave the bigger & mroe comfy ones for WW (tall) and you (preggers)


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Morning All  

Just checking in as I am being really impatient   Cant seem to concentrate as SO excited about Popsies news!! Good luck darling!! Will be thinking of you all day long!!     

Anne - sorry about the AF honey pie - thats just totally gutting honey - big kisses  

A xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Alls- I should know by now hun not to even hope  
I guess I'm worried too that the ONE thing I always had was a regular  28 day cycle and now even that's gone to p!ss and sh!t !
You ok?


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Anne - honey - you have to hope - without hope there is nothing.   

I am fine, just trying to work out a new plan. Sick of steroids and DHEA and TCM, want my body back.


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Anne   sorry hun     

Ally   I'm here being impatient too!

Almond is getting married this weekend!    

Ooh Driver, get a mask, don't want you gtting sick and missing your holiday too  

Popsi, what's happening?  

 everyone

LW x x x


----------



## Spuds

Morning All   

The sun is shining and I'm in duvet heaven   - decided to take today off last week and have a pamper day of my own - work is total pants and have cancelled treatment pre Christmas so on a mission to chill and look after self between now and then.

Annual hair cut at Vidal Sassoons booked for 2pm (so excited   - so is my hair   ) - coffee on - lap top out - and finally - the chance to catch up with you lot properly !!!!  

Anna - Sending you loads of     for your scan - I am so very impressed by you Mrs - you have a fabulous air of calm about you and I'm so praying that this is your time - wish you were coming to the do but understand - hope we get to meet each other properly one day though - keeping everything crossed for you xxxxx

RC - your posts have been amazing ! - so pleased that everying is going really well for you all and sending massive hugs for your scan in the next couple of weeks I think - about your Mum - if it were me I would tell her your fabulous news - I can appreciate its difficult - my husbands ex wife had breast cancer and when we found out her daughter (my step daughter) was preggers a 20 - you can imagine we felt at the time it was the worst news in the world and would finish off DH's ex wife if she knew but we had to tell her and a weird thing happened -  it turned out to be the most positive news we could have dreamt of - and we think it got DH's ex wife through a really tough time - she is in the clear now and my step grand children are 4 and 2 and more loved than anything in the world but what I'm trying to get accross is that even the news of a pregnancy that was seen at the time as 'bad' news got DH's ex wife through I am sure and Thank God - so if thats the effect of that news - just think what your absoluely amazing fantastic news can bring - only really positive stuff/energy/dont know what else you can call it but I know it worked for our family .........including ex wives  

Tropifruti - a warm welcome - please listen to the girls on the old de speach - most of us have had it at some point and it makes all of our blood boil when its 'dished out' before thinking by Doctors who often use it prematurely....I would definately ask more questions - its a bit sad but I write mine down before a consultation because I normally forget when faced with my consultant.....good luck and sending loads of   

Kate - massive hello to you - so pleased to have you back - thanks so very much for all the support you have given me over the last year really   can't wait to meet you finally xxx

Popsi - WOW - how exciting !!!! Cant wait to hear how you got on - sending zillions of   your way xxxxx

Heapey - sending loads and loads and loads of       for today xxxxxx

Pix - so sorry you missed Iceland - real pants ;( - hope you are doing ok - you finally got that recognition from your boss but hey massive loss to them cos its too late !! Good Luck on your new venture - I know you are going to knock em for 6  

Nix - thanks for your message hun - yep you spotted it - I am a real 'Daddys Girl'  - going to post what I wrote down about it after but better send this lot out before I lose it !!!xxx 

A big hello to  Team PR ;

Driver, Mag, Laura, Anna, Louise, Anne, Driver, Sam, LW, Donkey, Malini, Leola, Ally, Steph, ioala, Ally, Steph, Mrs CC -Swinny - WW - Zuri, Beachy, Purple, LV, Natalie, Sammee, Jo, Mir, Bugle, LJ, Tracey, Alegria, Cardiff Laura, Fishy, Hunyb, Jal, Lainey, Laura, Martha May, Mary, Missy, Nikki,  PeeWee, Pink, Rupee, Sarah , Sparkly, Sweetpea, Veda and any Ive missed xxxxx

Love Spuds
xxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Popsi - I am holding my breath! 

RC - have you decided when to tell your mum? 

Sorry for lack of personals

Morning everyone. Felt so much better Friday, I cancelled my gp appointment, but felt awfull again from Saturday. Got in this morning and I do have a chest infection so have been given anti b's. The locum was lovely and said its harldy suprising..with the mc and steroids I must be run down. 

Had our foodie friends over yesteday so I went all out on food (caramlised onion & goats cheese tarts, pork loin stuffed with herbs & pistachios & choc & cardamon cakes with rum soaked sultanas BUT I ate very little of it. Was shattered too. Ho hum maybe I will shed a few pounds. 

cd43 and no af! I have had tonnes of ewcm since last night and my temp this morning is super low (despite being poorly) DH is off work today. What do you reackon should I seduce him into a snotty bonk?   I really don't feel like it, but as my immune system is on the floor at the moment and the antib's will cane it even more, IF I am ov'ing I am probably quite fertile! (When I got pg last cycle I had a cold around ov) 

Anna x


----------



## Spuds

Morning Anne n Ally n Sobroody xx

Am sitting here impatiently waiting as well 

My mamouth posting session is continuing with the following I wrote on Friday night - hope people dont mind me posting it ! makes me feal better and I really hope there is something in there to help other people in a similar position xxx

_*Diary

Friday 30th October 2009

Decided tonight I am going to keep a diary.

Not your average diary or a Bridget Jones diary but one that I can add to whenever I feel like it - so you could hear from me every day or once a year - who knows !

Tonight - I have had a real heart to heart with my Dad.

I was thinking about him before he called and thinking how he has 6 children - a real mixed bag - and I'm one of them. I had to really stop and think - which ones are his 'genetically' and I think its 2 or 3 but the truth is - it really doesn't matter - and that's the beauty of our conversation.

Dad called and as usual we were putting the world to rights about work etc - weird its now me allegedly the grown up - finally listening to my Dad's advice&#8230;..well we then got on to the time by step brother Alec smashed his company car over a roundabout back in the 80's and it finally dawned on me - how awful must that have been for my Dad to have to face his boss with that one !!!!

Dad then told me that actually - he had taken Grandpa's car out loads of times when he was only 13 !! - and got away with it !!!! - I nearly wet myself laughing - asked if Alec knew yet and he said no way - made it so funny to think my Dad had given such a boll**cking to us kids and all the time it was probably revenge for his actions when he was a sprog - made me laugh loads&#8230;

He then asked how it was going with my ivf treatment - so difficult because the mention of it at the minute makes me cry - Dad started to recount a story he had 'read' somewhere - as he recounted it I realised it was one I had told him - but I let him carry on because it made me feel warm inside that he had taken in this story and was now using it to comfort me and himself I think.

He told the story of a lady who said how she was really pleased that her ivf had not been successful because if it had of been - she wouldn't be blessed with the beautiful little Chinese girl she had adopted. The woman in the story is actually my hairdresser - oddly enough I found out today she has left the salon to spend more time with her daughter - what a beautiful ending to that story.

Dad then went back to genes and stuff and he said how it really doesn't matter - in fact to him thinking about it hold on a minute the ones that have his genes have given him the most trouble - he says giggling - look at Alec and the car - he said at least if we do end up adopting or going through the DE route and they do anything naughty we can shrug our shoulders and say hey - not my genes 

My Dad said any time I need him and if there is ever anything he can do - he's here for me - I said he has already done so much - he really doesn't know just how much he has helped me tonight and all these years - in fact - since 1975 when he was introduced to me as my Step Dad - so you see - genetically he isn't mine - but there's nothing 'step' about him to me - he's the real thing - my Dad xxxxxx*_


----------



## Rural Chick

Spuds - that is so lovely hun it's made me     in a nice way.

Anna SB - get him into bed now hun - ask him to rub some Vicks on your chest as a reason if you need one   

Ally - how is your Dad hun - did he have a good weekend. Did you give up on having a ticker?

LW - morning lovely - thanks for letting us know about Almond - I knew it was close, but not that close      

I too can't wait to hear about all the news - how Popsi is coping GOK       

I think I shall tell my Mum after my first scan - we are hoping to see her that weekend so the timing will fit in well. Thanks for all your advice which as usual is brilliant.


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Yes Spuds - that made me       too - what a lovely diary entry. I too keep a diary. Mainly to record symptoms etc!! Not as beautiful as yours! 

RC - I am fine hon thank you - was lovely to see my dad out and about but I think we all realised what a long haul this is going to be. I am quite selfishly very tired. Had 2 weeks holiday since Sept 2008 and am really feeling it now. No chance of any holiday for a long time either as Dad is obviously going to need alot of time out. He is also talking about stepping back at work, doing less days and as much as I agree that this is what he should do (life too short and he is 64) I am not sure I can cope with the pressure of more work here, feel it could be the final nail in the coffin for my dreams of a baby   Sorry blurted that out..... How are you?? Did you tell your mum? I think I agree that  you should tell. Could be a real lift for her. So sad you have so much sadness along with your happiness. Why can't we have it all okay at the same time. We deserve it don't we?   

Anna SB - Oh yes defo snotty BMS!! I think I am on CD50 and no sign of AF, no sign of any CM. All but given up on my useless body but as you have shown your body can decide to ovulate at any old time. I pray this is your little one.


----------



## Little Me

Anna- Defo, get in there    
Good luck hun  

**** y-   for you and your mom   

jersey & Alls


----------



## Rural Chick

Ally hun - is there no one that could look after your Dad for a week so that you and Ben can get away somewhere to recharge your batteries - even if it's somewhere in this country so that you're not too far away - it sounds like a week away from a phone, tv etc would do you the world of good - and you so deserve it hun. Please don't give up on the hope of having a little one - you will one day and will be such a fab mummy.

Anne - thanks hun - was the weather OK for you yesterday in Wales? I bet you and Jas had a lovely romantic time.

AnnaSB - hope you're


----------



## Pixie75

Hello girls,

Spuds -       you are so right hon. I wish my dad was here to confort me too when I need him  

Heapey/Popsi/AofC -     Wishing you all the luck in the world girls.  

Anne -  

Ally -  

Anna - Jump on him!!!   That's the beauty of BMS! Any time and whatever state you are in !  

RC -Hello my lovely.   

Driver -When are you off on hols hon? Hope you won't get ill before your hols, it's a horrible thing to happen.  

I'm feeling a bit better today but still can't face any food or even the smell of it.   Lost 2 kilos though - yay!   

There is a giant cricket on the patio! I'm too scared to go out in case it jumps on me   It happened before!  

Pix xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Pix hun      I'm glad you're feeling a bit brighter - have you managed to get some liquids inside you? 
       to the cricket if it dares jump on you.


----------



## Little Me

Pix glad you're a bit better  
I HATE crickets, cockroaches, spiders, flies, bees, wasps, ants, worms, etc etc etc


----------



## Rural Chick

I can do creepy crawlies - it's mice, rats and needles that scare the sh1t out of me


----------



## Ourturn

I have lost my post twice now!  

Managed a pre lunch quickie and dh has now bought me lunch in bed  

Ally     You need to look after yourself so you can look after your Dad. Can't you get away for a week somewhere? You are tired and stressed, no wonder your AF has gone awol! Have you tried Maca? Its supposed to help regulate your hormones. 

Spuds - your post made me  

Pix -  

RC & Anne  

Snotty x


----------



## AoC

Is that because some of them are taller than you are, Anne?    Sorry, couldn't resist!  

Ah, Mash.  I was falling apart so badly before this cycle.  Then it started, and something just clicked inside me.  Can't explain it - maybe I'm just worse at waiting than doing.  

And that story about your Dad is just lovely.  I miss mine, but I love hearing about other people's fab Dads.  

Anna, in my experience, DH's often find sick women almost overwhelmingly arousing... ggg  Maybe it's the lounging in bed but off-limits?  Husband's in-laws staying in the house has the same 'forbidden' effect on me... 

Ally      

Pixie, glad you're feeling a bit better.  Keep drinking, and then it's bio yoghurts and bananas when you can face them... the flat coke thing is good, too (who mentioned that already?)

Well, folks, not only can my ovaries read, but they liked my letter.  I'm going to try and type this without crying, since I couldn't manage the scan without crying!  Here we go.  On day 6 of stims, I have nine follicles between 9 and 12ish mm.  Four on the right and five on the left.

Now, of course, instead of worrying that I won't have any, I'm worrying that the leaders are too big.  Next scan Friday, EC Monday, according to the plan.  Do those sizes sound okay

The consultant was there, overseeing a trainee scanner (who was lovely, but a bit, um, rummage-y, if you know what I mean.  So I'm now a bit sore) so I'm happy he's happy.

I'm.... very pleased.  And shocked.  And scared.  But mostly at peace.


----------



## Rural Chick

AOC       for those fab follies hun - they sound perfect - please don't worry. Sorry about the rummaging though   

AnnaSB - well done you - I bet I know what you have for pudding     

Popsi - where are you?


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Ah, RC poppe din befor eme, I wa shoping to be th efirst to congratulate Sausage on her fantastic follie haul!!! Well done Bangers!!!!!

Hi RC - I'm delighted about the rising HCG.....


----------



## Ourturn

Anna - that's fantastic!!!!     which protocol are you on?


----------



## Pixie75

AnnaofC: WOOOHOOOO!!!!     
Fan -tas-tic news hon!!! Well done AnnaofC's ovaries, keep up the good work.  



sobroody1 said:


> Managed a pre lunch quickie and dh has now bought me lunch in bed


   

Anne/RC :I'm a real chicken when it comes to bugs! Mike just called me to check how I was and I told him about the cricket and he couldn't stop laughing cos he remembered the car incident! One time when we were in the car , I spotted something moving on the dash board and the next minute I know this cricket turned away from Mike and jumped straight on me!      Mike had to do an emergency stop cos I'd opened the car door and was about to jump out   I get so so scared!!

xxx


----------



## AoC

Awww, okay, now I'm   again, but with a   on my face.  You're all so lovely.  

I'm on a basic NHS LP, Anna.  Downreg with buserelin (Synarel SO did not suit me) stimming with 450 menopur.  Consultant wants me to stay on 450, so I guess he's not worried.  I'm trying not to.


----------



## AoC

On the creepy crawlies front, I can do crickets, flies, wasps, bees etc.  Can't do spiders or craneflies. Although living in the old house we do, I'm getting better at spiders, because they are EVERYWHERE and HUGE      

Mice and rats fine...although our resident floorspace-mice seem to have moved out.  You'd think with four cats in the house, four cats next door, and feral farm cats outside, we wouldn't have mice!  Thankfully they don't touch anything vital.  Although occasionally they get into my closet and eat the expensive soaps...  

** EEEEUUUUUUUWWWW and icky alert re rats **

The feral cats used to bring their kittens into our enclosed back yard for winter - we used to try and help feed them when there were many of them (thankfully the farm got them all 'done' so there aren't so many now).  When the kittens were weaning, the hunting cats used to bring prey for them to eat.  

I bet you you know where this is going now.....

One day we found the kittens had had rat for breakfast.  How did we know?  Because by dinner time nothing was left except a large, scraped clean rat-pelt.  With a tail.

Enjoy your lunch, folks....


----------



## Malini

you're gross Anna.   must be that haul of follies making you be mean to us.  well done you.

M xx


----------



## AoC

Malini said:


> you're gross Anna.  must be that haul of follies making you be mean to us. well done you.
> 
> M xx


Why thank you...    I like to share....


----------



## Rural Chick

Our cat used to bring in live mice with half their tails missing into the bedroom at about 2 in the morning. He then used to watch with amusement as I stood on the bed screaming and RH had to try and catch it - both of us not wearing a great deal . Needless to say, the cat flap didn't last long. When we moved we found a fossilised and flattened mouse behind the dresser - nice.
Pix        at the cricket in the car story.


----------



## Little Me

We too have had all sorts brought in by Oscar  including half mouse, a MASSIVE flying blackbird, a small bat and a LIVE rat.... we got in from Tesco shopping last year and Oscar was sitting in his bed looking well chuffed with himself, I then moved his bed as I had a feeling something was going on only to be faced with a huge rat standing on his back legs eyeing me up...I moonwalked backwards out of the kitchen screaming "there's a rat in the kitchen".....and Jason singing back to me in the style of UB40 "what am I gonna do"!!!!!
I wasn't laughing I can tell you


----------



## Rural Chick




----------



## AoC

I can tell my Husband and Jase would get on - I just relayed that story to Husband, who interrupted at the key point and went, "what am I gonna do..."       

Our late, lamented black kitty Piggy's finest hour was briging in a mole... I mean, how did she get a MOLE?  With a little kitty JCB  She also used to crunch the heads off mice... mmmm brains....

I once ended up sitting up in bed, alone, naked, with a wriggling cat in one hand and a wriggling screaming rabbit in the other... what DO you do in that situation

I lobbed the cat towards the corner of the room, and legged it for the bathroom with the rabbit.


----------



## Skybreeze

*New home this way ladies >>>* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=215832.msg3376869#msg3376869


----------

